# HVIDE SANDE 2019 - Hier bist Du richtig, wenn Du Fische fangen willst!



## LAC (25. Januar 2019)

Auf Wunsch einiger Boardies, eröffne ich hiermit den Hvide Sande Thread 2019. Es ist ein Thread, der sich in den letzten Jahren mit zu den größten im Anglerboard entwickelt hat. Dieses hat mehrere Gründe, einmal daß Hvide Sande zu den besten Angelplätzen in Dänemark zählt. Bei den Fischarten  Hering und Hornhecht sogar zu den besten Europas. Dieses hat zur Folge, daß hier im Thread einige Mitglieder Profis sind, d.h. ein Laie kann hier eine Frage stellen und eine  profihafte Antwort wird er bekommen.
Was will man mehr und wenn ein Profi, die besten Angelplätze im Fjord wissen möchte - dann können wir dieses auch beantworten.
Inzwischen hat sich ja ein kleiner Freundeskreis gebildet, d.h. wir veranstalten einmal im Jahr zur Heringszeit ein Treffen der Boardies, die in Hvide Sande sind. Daran können alle Mitglieder und Verwandte teilnehmen. Und sollten Anfänger dabei sein, dann bin ich gerne bereit, denen wenn es sich einrichten lässt - eine kleine Einführung zu geben, wie schnell man Fische am Haken bekommt, wenn man die Fressgewohnheiten dieser Fischarten kennt.
Es lohnt sich also nicht nur stiller Leser zu sein, sondern aktiv teilzunehmen - dann kommt Freude auf.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. Januar 2019)

Hej Otto,
das wurde aber auch mal Zeit 
Man hat sich ja schon Sorgen um Dich gemacht.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## okram24 (25. Januar 2019)

Super, dass es mit dem neuen Thread geklappt hat! 
Da möchte ich gleich noch mal die Anfrage zum jährlichen Hvide-Sande-Treffen hier wiederholen.
Im nächsten Jahr fallen die beweglichen Feiertage relativ spät, deshalb bin ich auch etwas später bei oben!
Genau gesagt vom 26.05.-02.06.2019, also in der Woche um Christi Himmelfahrt!
@all: Wer ist in dem Zeitraum noch in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und hat Lust auf ein Treffen? Die genaue Zeit können wir dann unter den Beteiligten ausdiskutieren!
Also beginne ich mal die Liste:

Otto
Marko


----------



## LAC (26. Januar 2019)

@ okram24
*Hvide Sande Treffen der Angler 2019  */ *zwischen 26.05.19 - 02.06.19*

Marko, ich erweitere die Liste:
Otto
Marko und Frau

Jeder Angler oder Begleitperson der oder die in der o.g. Zeit in Hvide Sande ist,  kann sich eintragen.
Jeder neue Boardie, der an dem Treffen teilnimmt, bekommt als Dank zwei Heringe geschenkt.
Als Dank, nehme ich die Teilnehmer auch mit ins Fischerei Haus und werde ihnen die dort im Aquarium lebenden Fischarten vorstellen. Den Kindern zeige ich, wie man Krabben mit der Hand fängt und greifen muss. Sollte der Hornhecht schon da sein, dann werde ich Ihnen die beste Fangmethode zeigen d.h. eine, da sage ich den Biss schon im Vorfeld an - d.h. ich sage:  jetzt verschwindet die Pose und schwupp - dann ist sie verschwunden. Ich werde förmlich zum Hellseher. Die meisten Angler können dieses nicht verstehen -  muss man auch nicht. Es ist auch kein Zufall - es hat etwas mit dem Gewässer zu tun - für mich jedoch wichtig, da ich den Anschlag genau planen kann.

Marko, jetzt kommen ganz viele Angler und Nichtangler, ich werde dann nur Heringe für die Teilnehmer angeln.
Sollten Seehunde da sein - bestimmt - locken wir sie bis zum Ufer.
Marko, ein Filmchen hat ein Boardie über meine Lockmethode der Seehund gedreht und hier eingestellt. Das war eine verrückte Aktion

Sollten jetzt über 50 Personen kommen, muss du 1/4 Std. mithelfen damit die auch die Heringe bekommen

LG Otto


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2019)

An alle Hvide Sande Angler !

Es steht fest, daß Hvide Sande mit zu den besten Angelplätzen von Dänemark zählt, wenn´s um den Fang von Hering und Hornhecht geht . Beim Hornhecht zähle ich ihn sogar zu den besten in Europa. Warum dieses ist, möchte ich kurz hier erwähnen. Beide Fischarten ob Hering oder Hornhecht, ziehen zu bestimmte Zeiten zum laichen in den Ringköbingfjord und müssen dabei die Schleuse in Hvide Sande passieren. Im Frühjahr und Herbst kommt der Hering, wobei der Hering im Herbst ein anderer Stamm ist - er ist etwas größer und kommt aus einer anderen Gegend. Im Frühjahr kommt auch der Hornhecht - der jedoch bis zum Sommer bleibt.
Beide Fischarten müssen durch die Schleuse, die in Hvide Sande ist und den Fjord von der Nordsee trennt. Nun werden diese Schleusentore ständig auf ud zu gemacht, dieses richtet sich nach den Gezeiten. Ziel ist es, einen bestimmten Salzgehalt im Fjord zu erreichen, damit die robuste Unterwasserflora dort gedeihen kann, die das Gewässer förmlich reinigt. Nur noch 40 cm Sichtweise war im Fjord. Inzwischen ist die Sichtweise und Wasserqualität besser geworden.
Nun kann man als Turist gar nicht mehr genau sagen, wann die Tore sich öffnen oder schließen, das richtet sich nach Wasserstand und vieles mehr - wichtig ist, einen bestimmten Salzgehalt im Fjord zu halten. Früher als noch die Landwirtschaft das sagen über die Bewegung der Schleusentore hatte, da wurden nur Süßwasser abgelassen, damit die Felder trocken wurden - hatte zur Folge, daß die Sichtweise im Fjord von 1,4 m auf 40 cm durch Austragungen vernichtet wurde und dadurch der Laich vom Held (eine Maränen Art) vernichtet wurde.
Durch diese Schleusentoren ziehen die Heringe, Hornhechte, Lachse und Meerforellen um zu laichen aber auch Aale sind dort.
Sind Schleusentore  geschlossen: wird diese Wanderung förmlich unterbrochen und alle Fische sammeln sich vor der Schleuse. Zig tausende sind es, ich kenne keinen Platz in Europa, wo dieses vorkommt und auch noch beobachtet werden kann. Wenn man Nachts bei geschlossener Schleuse ins Wasser schaut, dann hat das Wasser die Farbe Silber angenommen - nur Hornhechte, die unter den Lampen ihre Runden ziehen - ein Naturschauspiel ersten Ranges.  Diese lockt die Seehund an, die auf den vorgelagerten  Sandbänken vor Esbjerg, Skallingen  sich aufhalten.  In Hvide Sande sieht der Turist auch Seehunde und der Angler sogar etwas näher, da sie geschickt  ihm die Heringe  vom Haken zupfen. Sie können über Ihre Barthaare alles aufnehmen, wo der Fisch am Haken ist,  welche Bewegungen er macht usw.
Dieses zum Angeln in Hvide Sande - nun will jeder Angler der dieses kennt dort hin. Ganz schnell sogar, da man Fische fangen will.
Nun  kommt mein Ratschlag - kommt nicht so früh, denn einige  Angler sind sogar so schnell, da ist der Hering noch gar nicht da und es kann sein, das er in seinen Angelurlaub gar keinen Hering erwischt, weil er der erste sein wollte.
Deshalb rate ich jeden, nicht zu früh dort die Angelei zu betreiben. Die Heringe und Hornhechte bleiben ja mehrere Wochen dort und es werden auch nicht weniger. Hier im Hvide Sande Thread wird  ja förmlich wenn ein Hering gefangen wird, schon gepostet sie sind da. Lieber etwas später kommen, dann kommt man in dem Genuss welche zu überlisten - und übertreibt es dann nicht - ich möchte ja auch noch zwei, drei am Haken haben.
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und hier im Thread werden förmlich die "Glocken geläutet" wenn der Hering da ist. Also immer schön lesen und sich informieren!


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2019)

@ Carsten Heidorn
@okram24

Hallo Ihr zwei, nun habt ihr förmlich öffentlich gebrüllt ich soll hier diesen Thread eröffnen, was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Wenn ich mir jedoch, diese Beteiligung hier betrachte, dann sind vielleicht den Mitgliedern durch die die Kälte die Fingen eingefroren  oder wollen nichts mehr wissen, da sie schon in den ganzen Jahren den Thread verfolgen und inzwischen sich zum Profi entwickelt haben - sie können jetzt Angeln und haben den Beruf gewechselt, sind Fischverkäufer geworden. Das kann ich dann verstehen nach de Motto: dumm sterben lassen ist mein Erfolg.
Zum Glück sind nicht alle so - deshalb ein Wort an die Anfänger, fragt wie man die Heringe in Hvide Sande am besten überlistet - dann kommen gute Antworten, damit an allen Haken welche hängen. Member: Okram24 und Carsten aber auch noch andere sind gute Angler, die kennen sich bestens aus. Ich könnte auch noch einen  Ratschlag geben.
Das glauben zwar nicht alle Angler, da ja auch der Anfänger welche fängt, nur der eine halt mehr und der andere versteht es nicht, das der Nachbar welche fängt und er kaum. Was den Heringen zum Fressen angeboten wird ist wichtig und sie haben bestimmte Stellen, wo sie sich gerne aufhalten.
Wenn Fragen gestellt werden, kommen auch Antworten.



 Hier mal ein Foto: was an einem Nachmittag gefangen werden kann


----------



## Dieter2555 (3. Februar 2019)

Ja LAC 
Ich habe letztes Jahr schon Deine Seite verfolgt. Obwohl ich mich auch so als "möchte gern Profi" fühle, lese ich mit großem Interesse diese Beiträge. Ich habe auch schon in Hvide Sande geangelt, bin aber in den letzten 4 Jahren in Thorsminde im Urlaub gewesen, weil ich dann auch möglichst 2 x mit der "MUDDI "
auf Dorschtour gehe .
Aber letztes Jahr bin ich dann auch zur Mister Sild Wahl nach Hvide Sande gefahren .war ganz witzig, und ich habe nebenbei noch gelernt wie Schmetterlingsfilets aus dem Hering geschnitten werden. Alleine das war der Ausflug nach Hvide Sande schon wert. 
ich meine den Hinweis auf das Heringsfestival und das dazugehörige drumherum hatte ich auch von Deiner Seite. 
Also macht bitte alle weiter so .
Ich werde es weiterhin verfolgen .
Gruß und "Petri Heil "
Dieter


----------



## ChrisHZ (3. Februar 2019)

Ich werde über Ostern in Hvide Sande sein. Mal sehen was sich angeltechnisch so ergibt.


----------



## eislander (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo Pomerodi
als Seemann und Segler mit über 40.000 Meilen in nordischen Gewässern möchte ich dir sagen: ein Schlauchboot der Machart gehört nicht auf die Nordsee. Auch nicht in Hafennähe. Wie Otto schon beschrieben hat gibt es Gefahren die du offensichtlich nicht siehst und dir nicht vorstellen kannst. Da hilft auch kein Schönreden.
Es gab gerade vor Hvidesande einige Havarien mit guten und seegängigen Schiffen auf grund der dort bestehenden, zeitweise gegenläufigen Strömungen. Das führt selbst bei gutem Wetter manchmal zu plötzlichem chaotischem Wellengang dem du mit deinem Boot nicht gewachsen bist. Also, wenns sein muß, dann fahr an die Ostseeküste da gibt es auch gute Angelgründe , oft Rinnen in Ufernähe .

Gruß auch an Otto und alle anderen Boardies
Eislander


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2019)

@ Dieter 2555
Dieter, dieses  ist nicht meine Seite. Alle Angler, die nach Hvide Sande fahren bekommen hier von Mitglieder die Hvide Sande kennen, gute Informationen und die, die bis jetzt nur lesen, werden (wenn sie Angler sind) eines Tages auch nach Hvide Sande kommen.  Ich habe sie nur auf Wusch von einigen Bordies eröffnet. Ich kenne weltweit Angelplätze, wenn´s jedoch um den Hering geht,  zähle ich Hvide Sande zu den wenigen Guten.  Beim Hornfisch, zählt er für mich, als der beste in Europa. Und ich kenne weltweit reichlich Angelplätze. Freut mich, das Du die Seite weiter verfolgen willst! 
Hier sind ja auch einige Mitglieder wirklich kleine Profis.

Ich gehe auch nur in Hvide Sande auf diese zwei Fischarten, auf Aal auch noch im Sommer, alle anderen interessieren mich nicht so sehr. Mein Freund und Member Marko sowie sein Frauchen, kennen sich bestens aus mit der Angelei, die fangen auch andere Arten, die kommen nach Dänemark und verbringen hier ihre Ferien und Angeln dabei - die fangen auch Meeräschen, Dorsch und Platte
Ich mache hier aber keine Ferien - ich betreibe nur die Angelei um etwas Luft zu  tanken, abschalten  und dabei fange ich Fische- es muss jedoch fluppen bei mir, sonst breche ich ab.
Dann und wann fange ich auch andere Arten z.B, Barsch und Hecht vom Boot im Fjord und Aal an der Schleuse.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich vor der Schleuse sogar  ein Lachs von ca. 1 m am Haken vom Paternoster, habe 15 Minuten gedrillt, alle Heringsangler machten Platz, Boardie Marko hat den Fisch auch gesehen - mehrmals hatte ich ihn bis am Ufer und dann machte es flupp und er hatte seine Freiheit. Hatte ihn am Haken vom Heringspaternoster - mit Fingerspitzengefühl ca 8 Minuten  oder auch mehr ein Drill gehabt - dieses mit Lachs noch nicht erlebt.
Reichlich Heringsangler waren dort, alle holten ihre Angel rein, damit ich gut drillen konnte - Danke - Jungs!  Er hat jedoch immer wieder Fluchtversuche gemacht - dann hatte ich ihn wieder an den Steinen am Rand - Marko stand schon zum Greifen bereit - dann gab es ein Ruck und er hatte seine Freiheit wieder, was ja auch ok ist.

@ Eislander
freue mich, das Du als erfahrende Seemann Member Pomerodi dieses auch abgeraten hast, da brauch nur der Motor mal ausgehen, dann wird er ein Spielball der Wellen.
Im Fjord kann er mit dem Boot wunderbar fahren, jedoch solle er sich eine Seekarte holen, wo die Tiefen genau angegeben sind, Der ist zwar 40km lang und 10 km breit aber über 40 % der gesamten Wasserfläche ist nicht mal 50 cm tief. Die tiefste Stelle liegt etwas über 4 m,
Beim Sturm kann der Fjord auch gefährlich werden, er wird ein "kochendes Wasser", da alle Wellen gebrochen werden.
Wann kommst Du nach Hvide Sande?
LG


----------



## Dieter2555 (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo Otto 
Da hast Du mit dem Lachs ja einen aufregenden Drill gehabt. Habe ähnliches auch schon mal an der Elbe beim Rotaugenangeln mit einem Karpfen erlebt, der mir innerhalb von Sekunden bestimmt 60 bis 80 Meter Schnur von der Rolle gerissenen hat. Aber irgendwann ist dann der 14 er Haken ausgeschlitzt. 
Aber selbst wenn Du den Lachs gelandet hättest, hätte er doch wieder zurück müssen , oder? Denn soweit ich weiß dürfen Lachse und Meerforellen im Ringköbing- und Nissumfjord nicht geangelt werden, wobei ich immer noch nicht genau weiß, weshalb nicht. 
Weisst Du, oder jemand anderes genaueres?


----------



## Firefly216 (4. Februar 2019)

Ja der Lachs hätte zurück ins Wasser gemusst. Die Meerforellen und Lachse sind im gesamten Hafengebiet und längs der Molen geschützt und dürfen nicht gezielt befischt und/oder entnommen werden.


----------



## Dieter2555 (4. Februar 2019)

Weisst Du denn warum man dort keine Meerforellen und Lachse mitnehmen darf. 
Dieses Verbot gibt es doch noch gar nicht so lange, oder .
Ich hatte es vor ein paar Jahren in Thorsminde außen vor der Schleuse mal mit Spiro und Fliege auf Meerforelle versucht, habe aber nur etliche Maifische bekommen, gingen alle wieder rein, weil sie sowas nach Gräten aussahen, und in Deutschland meine ich sogar geschützt sind. 
Würde mich aber trotzdem sehr interessieren, warum es verboten ist, Mefo's und Lachse in den Fjorden zu angeln.


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2019)

@ Firefly216
Das stimmt was Du postest - man darf an der Schleuse keine Lachse und Meerforellen entnehmen. Ich kenne diese Einschränkung sehr genau vom ersten Tag an.  Ich hatte zur Heringszeit am Haken vom Heringspaternoster den Lachs und mit solch ein Paternoster, zum Teil sind sie ja Plunder - auch für den Hering - und taugen nichts, fängt man in der Heringszeit Heringe und ganz selten eine andere Fischart, außer Hornhechte, die sich förmlich darin einrollen  - dieses machen ganz bestimmte Angler, sie reißen förmlich die Fische im Schwarm. 
Nun mache ich mir immer reichlich Gedanken, warum konnte ich den Lachs mit solch ein kleinen Haken so lange drillen - er hatte sich auch nicht eingerollt, er hing nur an einem Haken -  ich bin immer offen, es hat mir gefallen - der Drill war Super und richtig spannend - ich hätte auch die Schnur abschneiden können, mit 25 m Schnur, dieses ist ja auch nicht die feine Art für den Fisch
Leider konnte ich dem Lachs nicht sagen, bitte nicht zuschnappen, ich darf dich nicht mitnehmen.

Der Haken hing wunderbar, ich arbeite z.B. mit Cirkle Hooks, diese haben eine spezielle Hakenform, die Spitze ist nach Innen gebogen d.h. wenn er der Fisch wild wird und ihn förmlich abschütteln will, zieht sich der Haken automatisch tiefer ins Fleisch und somit kann bei jedem Biss förmlich mit Fangerfolg gerechnet werden. Bei Bewegung und Spannung  zieht er sich durch die Form immer tiefer ins Fleisch.
Meiner muss wohl durch die kraftvollen Bewegungen ausgerissen worden sein.

Mit dieser Hakenform angele ich gerne, dadurch fange ich mehr und verliere kaum ein Fisch. Denn wer von der Plattform an der Brücke mit normalen Haken auf Hering angelt, der verliert ja schon welche in der Luft beim Landen, da sie weiches Fleisch haben.   Ich habe ihn auch verloren und bin deswegen nicht sauer.  Freue mich, das er die Freiheit hat
Ich würde nie gezielt auf Lachs oder Mefo im Brückengebiet gehen. Kann Dir aber sagen, das dieses vor Jahren gemacht worden ist. Denn wenn die Tore zu sind und die Lachse und Mefos steigen, dann stehen sie vor der Schleuse und ich habe vor Jahren gesehen, daß sie bewusst mit Reißen und großen Drillinge Mefos und Lachse dort gefangen haben. im Team - einer hat die Lachse von der Brücke beobachtet und hat dem Angler zugebrüllt, wo sie stehen und wie er werfen soll., damit er sie erwischt.
Nun dürfen solche Personen  nicht denken, alle wären doof, dann kommen schon mal solche Verordnungen - da leiden dann die Angler drunter. Dieses was ich hier poste - ist sicherlich ein Grund des Verbotes - denn die das Sagen haben, die sind ja nicht blind und haben auch Ahnung.
Das sind ja Fische die steigen auf um sich zu vermehren -  die sollen doch nicht schon vorher von Anglern gefangen werden. Das werden sie aber, deswegen muss dass ganz genau geregelt werden , was ja beim Lachs Fang in der Skjern Au der Fall ist.
Außerdem stellt der Lachs normal das Fressen ein beim Aufstieg, das Zuschnappen, sind alles nur Reflexbewegungen und die macht er nur, wenn man den richtigen Köder anbietet.
Noch was lustiges - ich habe mal in Hvide Sande  ein Heringspaternoster in den Händen gehalten, da stand auf der Verpackung speziell hergestellt für die Nordsee - ganz unten stand klein gedruckt  - Made in China. Da habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, ob der Hersteller in China die Nordsee überhaupt kennt,  bzw. die Farbwerte vom  dem Gewässer.

@ Dieter2555
Ja der Drill mit dem Lachs war spannend. Ich lese, das Du Maifische gefangen hast.
Vor zig Jahren bin ich  mal an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande speziell auf Maifische gegangen, ich habe einige gefangen - in voller Strömung mit Naturköder. Ich habe sie speziell für wissenschaftliche Zwecke gefangen, einige sind im Raum Düsseldorf gelandet, an den Wissenschaftler, der das Maifischprojekt im Rhein leitet - er hatte einen Aufruf hier im Anglerboard gemacht -  die anderen in DK für die Wissenschaft.

Hier mal ein Text der bei uns auf der Webseite steht betreffend  Maifische

Die Finte (Alosa fallax) zählt zu den heringsartigen Fischen, sie unterscheiden sich von den Heringen durch den deutlichen schwarzen Fleck hinter den Kiemen oberhalb der Seitenlinie. Weitere Flecken in einer Reihe ziehen sich bis zum Ende der Rückenflosse auf jeder Körperseite hin, jedoch sind sie oft sehr schwach gefärbt bzw. verschwommen oder nicht erkennbar. Der Fisch hat ein Körper, der seitlich zusammengedrückt ist und seine Länge kann 50 cm erreichen, sein Gewicht etwa fünf Pfund - die der Hering nicht erreicht.

Ein naher Verwandter der Finte ist die Alse (Alosa alosa)  um die Jahrhundertwende war dieser Fisch noch sehr zahlreich vorhanden war, Carl Werner Schmidt-Luchs erwähnt in seinem Buch "Das Angeln im Meer vor westdeutschen Küsten", das von den Holländern in der Rheinmündung jährlich 200000 Fische (er galt als "Fisch der armen Leute") gefangen wurden danach nahmen die Fänge überall ab. Die Alse ist früher in Deutschland den Rhein aufwärts bis in den Neckar gestiegen. Der letzte Fisch wurde im Rhein bei Basel 1930 gefangen. Heute gilt er dort als ausgestorben, die Populationen sind zusammengebrochen und in den deutschen Nordseezuflüssen wird ihr Vorkommen nicht mehr oder nur selten beobachtet.

Erkennung:







 Kiemen der Finte (links) und Alse (rechts)
Beide Fische tragen die Sammelbezeichnung "Maifisch".
Die Maifische sind anadrome Fische, d.h. das sie im Meer leben und zum Laichen ins Süßwasser aufsteigen.





Danmarks Fiskeri Undersøgelser
Afd. For ferskvandsfiskeri
Vejlsøvej 39, DK 8600 Silkeborg
Danish Institute for Fisheries
Research
Department of Inland Fisheries
Vejlsoevej 39
DK 8600 Silkeborg
Denmark

Interessant ist noch zu erwähnen, das ein Fang einer Alse eine kleine Sensation ist, da nach den Wissenschaftlern, die Alse sich von kleinen Planktontierchen die im Wasser schweben ernährt. Die von Otto gelandeten Maifische wurden jedoch auf Heringsfetzen gefangen, d.h. das die größeren Maifische auch räuberisch leben und auch kleine Fische vertilgen. Im Ringkøbing Fjord ist noch ein Bestand vorhanden.


----------



## Dieter2555 (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo LAC 
Ich habe die "Maifische " im August auf eine  Børsteorm  Fliege gefangen. Größe der Fische ca. 35 bis 40 cm. Habe allerdings auch gesehen, dass sie auch mit kleinen Spinnern gefangen wurden, und die wurden auch alle mitgenommen. 
Habe auch von dem Projekt gelesen, den Maifisch wieder im Rhein zu aktivieren. 
befürchte allerdings, dass es nicht so gelingen wird wie die Widereinbürgerung der Meerforellen in vielen Flüssen. Weil hier vermutlich die Unterstützung von vielen Angelvereinenen mangels Interesse am Maifische fehlen wird.


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2019)

@ Dieter2555
Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen richtig gedacht - mit dem Lachs hat und kann man Gelder locker machen, das geht nicht mit dem Maifisch - die Zeiten, das dieser wieder ein Speisefisch wird, wie in früheren Zeiten, sind vorbei. Aber er ist wichtig für einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand.
In früheren Zeiten, war der Fischer der einträchtigste Beruf am Fließgewässer, die anderen waren ja alles Räuber, da wurden z.B.  an der Lenne ein Nebenfluss der Ruhr-  lokale Kriege geführt und bei den reichen Leuten, mussten die Bediensteten jedoch Woche Lachs essen, weil er preiswert war. Als man dann erkannte, das durch Wasserkraft  man Maschinen bewegen konnte, siedelten sich die Firmen im Flusstal an, bauten Staustufen und die Flüsse wurden Abwasserkanäle von der Fabriken.
Wenn ich als Kind mit den Beinen ins Wasser gegangen bin, hatte ich beim rauskommen - gelbe Socken an von Beize.
Dank der Wasserpolitik ist die Wasserqualität der deutschen Flüsse wieder besser geworden, der Boden jedoch hat es noch in sich, sie werden  nie wieder so Fischreich, wie sie mal waren.
Interessant ist auch, daß die besetzten Bachforellen, die rotes Fleisch hatten - das sind Fische die die Wassertierchen vom Grund fressen - alle ein Fenol Geschmack hatten, weil im Boden halt noch der Dreck förmlich sitzt.
Vor Jahren habe ich gelesen, das ein Lachs der im Rhein gefangen wird, so teuer ist,  wie das bekannte James Bond Auto im Film. Ein Lachs der z.B. von der Schleuse in Hvide Sande zum Laichen das Skjern Fließgewässer ca. 40 km aufsucht,  kann man nicht vergleichen mit einen der den Rhein 400 km flussaufwärts in die Nebenflüsse zieht.
Jedenfalls hat man mit dem Lachsprojekt im Rhein viel Geld locker gemacht und auch viel positives erreicht. Ich betrachte als Pioniere die Angelvereine an der Sieg, es waren die ersten Angler, die mit dem Lachs Besatz angefangen sind - ich ziehe den Hut und sage Danke!   
In den 80iger Jahren habe ich ein Projekt ins Leben gerufen an einem Fließgewässer in Deutschland. Es ging um den Besatz der nicht angelbaren Fische. Es war ein schwerer Kampf um an Gelder sowie Unterstützung zu kommen. Damals war ich in einem Gewässerschutzverbandes im Präsidium und hatte sehr gute Beziehungen zu den Wissenschaftlern.  Ich hab Referate bei Angelvereinen gehalten und vieles mehr. Für die Kleinfischarten habe ich mich stark gemacht, damit beim Besatz auch diese berücksichtigt werden. Das sind keine großen Fische und oft hörte ich, der soll lieber mal dicke Fische fangen, als uns über die nicht angelbaren Fischen was erzählen. So sieht das aus, das habe ich dann wörtlich genommen und gemacht,  Deutsche - und Europarekordfische stehen auf meiner Liste - das ist keine Kunst, man muss nur Zeit haben und wissen wo die Großen zu finden sind. 
Telemetrische Untersuchungen haben wir auch gemacht z.B. die Standortbewegung der Äsche in einem Fließgewässer. Tätigkeiten, die ein Angler gat nicht wissen will - der will Fische fangen, wenn´s geht kostenlos. Das sieht man in Hvide Sande - wenn ich früher laut gerufen habe, Kontrolle kommt, verschwanden 20 % der Angler. Weil sie kein Schein haben. Durch die Bereinigung hatte ich dann Platz - so sah es aus in Hvide Sande. Inzwischen werden regelmäßig Kontrollen gemacht, da ja das Angeln jetzt in Hvide Sande zusätzlich bezahlt werden muss. Dadurch hat sich Angelei in Hvide Sande zum pos. verbessert. Dank der Reinigungshallen, sind die Uferstreifen nicht mehr vermüllt und alles ist sauberer geworden. Ich freu mich darüber und ich nehme heute gerne Personen mit und zeige ihnen, wie man dort Fische fangen kann - die sind begeistert. Früher musste ich mir anhören - das ist ja eine Müllkippe, was hier alles rumfliegt - sind das alles Schweine hier.
Heute hat es sich in Hvide Sande zum pos. verbessert und der Fisch ist immer noch da. Inzwischen  hat sich der Bestand vom Aaal etwas erholt und es werden dort ja auch reichlich Aale gefangen.


----------



## eislander (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo Otto, schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören. Ich kann noch nicht sagen wann es mit HS mal wieder klappt. Im letzten Jahr sind wir vorbeigefahren auf dem Weg nach Hirtshals. Wir waren viel unterwegs. Neben Hirtshals noch in Andalusien, 6 Wochen Frankreich mit Wildwasserpaddeln auf der Ardeche und der Tarn, wandern in den Pyrenen, Austern essen am Atlantik und Schlösser schauen an der Loire, Russland und gegen Jahresend in Kuba und der Karibik. In kommenden März werden wir bei den Massai in Kenia die Hochzeit unseres Sohnes feiern und auch wieder segeln. Wahrscheinlich in der dänischen Südsee. und dann sehen wir was so geht.
Gruß
Eislander


----------



## Dieter2555 (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo LAC 
habe mir letztes Jahr auch die Reinigungshalle in Hvide Sande angesehen . Die ist echt super! 
Hoffentlich schätzen und hegen es die Angler auch, denn das Ding ist einmalig !
Kontrollen würde ich mir in Thorsminde auch wünschen, denn da werden z. B. Plattfische von 20 cm oder Aale von 30 cm mitgenommen. 
Oder letztes Jahr fragte ich mal Angler ,  ob sie es Ok finden die Hornhechte bewusst zu reissen . Darauf sahen mich 5 Augenpaare von Mitbewohnern aus dem östlichen Europa an als wollten sie sagen "was willst Du von uns ".
Ich habe dann auf weitere Kommentare verzichtet. Da würde ich mir wirklich ,auch wenn es manchmal nervt wirklich Kontrollen wünschen.


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2019)

@eislander 
Es ist erfreulich wenn ich dein Posting lese - dann kribbelt es bei mir in den Fingern. Wenn Du in Kenia bist, ein Gruß an die Massai, habe schöne Studen mit Ihnen verbracht, das Land förmlich umgepflügt - bin zig tausende Kilometer dort gefahren, waren kleine Expeditionen und den Sohn vom Innenminister, ein Massai, der in GB studiert hat, kennen gelernt, der mir reichlich geholfen hat. Schau mal im Link rein - sind auch dicke Fische zu sehen  http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/kenia.html
Wünsche dir viel Freude und wenn Du mal nach Hvide Sande kommst - dann fangen wir zusammen Fische und tauschen unsere Erfahrungen aus.

@Dieter 2555
Das in unseren Reihen sich einige bewegen, die keine Achtung vor dem Tier haben, kennen wir ja. Wenn ich ein Film drehen würde, was in Hvide Sande alles mit den Fischen passiert und  mit welchen Methoden geangelt wird, dann kann es sein, das ganz hohe Auflagen gemacht werden nicht von den Bewohnern in Hvide Sande sondern von der obersten Stelle. Die "Einheimischen" dort sind ja förmlich Zugereiste - durch die Berufsfischerei - und haben keine Wurzeln in Hvide Sande, die sind wegen dem Fischfang dort gelandet - der zusammenbrechen wird.  Die Bewohner sind heute auf Feriengäste und Angler angewiesen.  In Hvide Sande war  früher nichts - nur wenige Familien wohnten auf den ganzen Holmslandklit.
Ich sehe das wie eine Goldgräberstadt - das waren auch Pilgerstädte jeder buddelte nach Gold - bis nichts mehr da war - heute werden  dort Führungen mit Touristen gemacht und vom Goldrausch erzählt oder Filme gedreht.  Die Berufsfischerei wird in Hvide Sande auch zusammen brechen, schon jetzt ist da kaum noch was los. Esbjerg ist schon geschlossen worden.  Da könnte dann auch ein Museumshafen machen. Es war ja in der Planung von dort die großen Windkraftanlagen zu verschiffen - dann wird es ein Industriehafen.  

Das für die Angler die Reinigungshalle gebaut worden ist und die Angelstege, ist ja einmalig  Die Angler jedoch regten sich  im Vorfeld auf, das Sie jetzt dort für die Angelei an der Schleuse bezahlen müssen - haben aber damals im Hause unter dem Angelladen, die Fische gesäubert und zig 1000 Liter Wasser täglich verbraucht ohne zu zahlen.
Inzwischen findet jeder die Reinigungshalle gut. Ich sehe ein Problem an der Westküste, wenn hier nicht ein Baustopp mit den Ferienhäusern gemacht wird, dann wird im Laufe der Jahre der ganze Küstenstreifen zusammen brechen. Jeder will das schnelle Geld machen - das ist ein Problem.  Nach dem Motto: nach mir die Sintflut. 

Nun sieht man die Angelei in DK etwas anders, jedenfalls bewegen sich in unseren Reihen Menschen - die förmlich über Leichen gehen und mit waidmännischer Tötung nichts zu tun haben. Diese Menschen werfen einen großen negativen Schatten auf uns Angler - das ist ja unser Problem. 
Du erwähnst die östlichen Länder, du kannst die Angler aus den Ländern wo die Menschen nicht das Geld haben - nicht mit den westlichen Ländern vergleichen. Die wollen Fische fangen - Methode ist egal, muss jedoch viel Fisch sein, wenn´s geht kostenlos.  Die können mit allen Methoden Fische fangen. Das war früher auch in Deutschland so, da wurden Körbe hinter den Staustufen gestellt, wo die Lachse reingesprungen sind - die wollten Fische fangen egal wie. 
Ich habe in der Türkei von 40 Jahren auf ein Boot gesessen, da wurden die Fische  mit Dynamit gefangen - da war der Bootsbesitzer drauf, der Bürgermeister, ein Polizist und ein Straßenarbeiter, der das Dynamit hatte und mich hat man förmlich geködert und gesagt -  Otto, willst Du mit fahren wir angeln Fische, mit dem Zusatz und die Tauchflaschen nicht vergessen . Ich habe die toten Fische aufgesammelt  vom Grund  und nach jedem Knall - konnte man 5 Min später mit Haie rechnen - das war der Glockenschlag fürs Mittagessen - sie holten sich die toten Fische vom Boden. 
Die Personen sind ja keine Angeler, die  haben eine ganz andere Denkweise - die wollen Fische fangen egal wie. Als ich an der Landesanstalt für Fischerei mein Elektro- Fischereischein gemacht habe, da waren zwei Mann aus der Türkei und hatten ein Schreiben vom Bürgermeister, das Sie auch an dem Kursus teilnehmen sollen, ich glaube eine Woche ging er.  - da habe ich mir auch reichlich Gedanken gemacht - ich glaube, das in den Bächen dort, jetzt richtig aufgeräumt wird. und kein Fisch mehr ist.

Nicht alle Angler sind schwarze Schafe, die ich aus dem Board kenne, betreiben alle waidmännisch die Angelei, da freue ich mich, wenn sie eine Fisch am Haken haben und richtig behandeln. Mit den anderen Anglern, will ich nichts zu tun haben.
Ich habe mich mit einigen Menschen die in Hvide Sande angelten unterhalten, es waren welche die Asyl in DK beantragt haben - kamen aus dem tiefsten asiatischen Raum - die hatten gar keine Ahnung vom Angeln, wollte Fische fangen was ich verstehen kann - waidmännisch kannten die nicht.  Da machen die Betreuer den Fehler, da sie diese Menschen nicht genau sagen, wie man sich zu verhalten hat. Vielleicht haben die Betreuer auch keine Ahnung. So farbenfroh ist unsere Gesellschaft.


----------



## pomerodi71 (7. Februar 2019)

@ eislander und LAC

Zunächste vielen Dank für eure offenen Worte und die Einschätzung der Situation.

Die Schlei habe ich übrigens nicht erwähnt, um einen Vergleich zur Nordsee zu machen, sondern weil Heringsangeln vom Boot absolut genial ist.

Wie ich schon sagte, habe ich einem Boote Forum die gleiche Frage gestellt und dort das Thema auch vertieft. Dort sind auch viele erfahrene Bootsfahrer und ihre Meinung war, dass es unter den entsprechenden Bedingungen durchaus möglich ist.

Die Nordesse ist sicher deutlich rauer als die Ostsee, aber auch dort gibt es schönes Wetter.
Es gibt treffsichere Wetterprognosen, die einen guten Forecast auf die Situation machen. Wenn ihr z.B. die dänische Seite: https://www.dmi.dk/
öffnet, bekommst ihr eine 48 Stunden Vorschau auf Wellenhöhe, Windgeschwindigkeit, Strom usw.
Diese Vorschau betrachtet nicht nur die Küste, sondern auch was von der Hochsee kommt. NATÜRLICH muss man immer noch das Wetter im Auge behalten, aber der plötzliche Motorausfall mit zusätzlich eintretendem Nebel ist schon eine absolute Ausnahmesituation.
Aber auch dann wären wir nicht hilflos...Ich habe Ruder an Bord, wir haben 3 Handys mit Seenotrufnummern, wir haben Signalrakten und einen Driftsack, um mit dem Bug in den Wellen zu stehen. Bei dem Szenario Motorausfall ist es auch relativ egal, ob man eine 15 Meter Yacht oder ein 5 Meter Boot wie ich hat, solange das Wetter OK ist.
Selbst an der Nordsee ändert sich das Wetter nicht in 15 Minuten von toll zu Chaos. Wind braucht eine Weile, bis sich Wellen bilden. Deshalb soll man ja auch abhauen, wenn der Wind auffrischt und die See noch ruhig ist. Genause gefährlich ist es rauszufahren, wenn alles nach Entensee aussieht, aber in der Nacht zuvor weiter Draußen ein Sturm tobte. Dafür gibt es den o.g. Wetterbericht.
Und die gegenläufigen Strömungen vor Hvide Sande tauchen auch nicht aus dem Nichts auf. Dafür gibt es auch Tide-Kalender und Navigationssoftware.

Wie gesagt, wenn die Prognosen nicht perfekt sind, fahren wir auch nicht raus. Wenn aber ein Entensee-Tag prognostiziert wird, werden wir es sicher wagen.

Letztendlich, habe ich die Frage ja gestellt, weil ich mir auch nicht sicher bin. Je mehr ich mich damit beschäftige, desto sicherer werde ich mir, dass man bei sorgfältiger Planung und entsprechenden Umständen durchaus auf die Nordsee kann.


Und wenn ich mich nicht wohl fühle geht es halt nur auf den Fjord.

PS. eislander, mache mein Boot nicht "kleiner" als es ist. Ich habe kein Schlauchboot...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Februar 2019)

ein hy nach Hvide Sande ich war noch nie da weil für mich die Nordsee Mordsee ist.....zum Thema fische fangen egal wie hatten wir in Berlin auch, seit dem bin ich Fischereiaufseher und das ganze in 2 Jahren intensiver Kontrolle in den Griff bekommen. Fahre dieses Jahr wieder nach LL war seit Jahren nicht mehr da mal sehen wie es sich verändert hat.Einfach Kontrollen machen und das Angelgerät einziehen.Es wirkt...und spricht sich rum


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2019)

@pomerodi71
Freut mich, das Du ein Dank sagts, für die offenen Worte von Member Eislander und von mir. Wir haben Dir nur einen guten Ratschlag gegeben. Eislander ist ein  erfahrender Seebär reichlich Seemeilen gemacht, der sich auskennt und ich habe auch schon etwas erlebt, hatte mehrere Boote von einer Nussschale bis zum 11 m Boot. Ich habe fast alle Situationen schon erlebt - lebe aber noch und bin alt geworden. Eine Expedition zu den Orkneys gemacht und auf der Doggerbank bekamen wir eine Orkan - da hatte die Maschine keine Kraft mehr gegen die Wellen anzufahren. Alle waren am kotzen - Auf den Bahamas sind wir geflüchtet vor einem Unwetter - alles jedoch Schiffe von über 30 m.
Mit meinen Booten die ich hatte, bin ich im Kroatien in eine Bora gekommen, - ein Fallwind vom Velebit Gebirge, da habe ich auf der Heimfahrt ins Novigrader Meer  noch zwei Personen geretten, weil ihr Boot abgesoffen war.
Natürlich kannst Du die Nordsee mit dem Boot befahren, es ist aber normal dafür nicht geeignet. Es geht mit der Luftmatraze aber auch mir dem Autoreifen,  ich bin schon um die lange Mole geschwommen und  getaucht und habe den Grund gesäubert - habe für 10 Jahre Angelkram. Alles ist möglich.

Ich gebe Dir trotzdem einen guten Rat - mach es nicht. Das Du für die Sicherheit alles an Bord hast, dieses setze ich voraus und ist förmlich Pflicht. Willst Du winken oder rufen, wenn was passiert.  Du kannst von der Mole oder vom Strand alle Fische fangen - willst Du denn dort Ankern ?
Mein Freund Antonio, von den Kanaren / Teneriffa, hatte ein Holzboot, den Kahn bewegte er wie ein Weltmeister, hielt auch ein Weltrekord in einer Fischart. Das Problem war, bei Wellen, kam er schlecht aus der Hafenausfahrt in Porto de la Cruz. Er kaufte sich ein neues Kunststoffboot - der Mann konnte mit dem Holzkahn super fahren - jetzt jedoch hatte er reichlich PS und ein Plastikboot einer bekannten Marke. Er fuhr mit diesem Boot wie ein Verrückter , zig mal habe ich gesagt, fahr nicht so wild - als Antwort bekam ich, der Kahn  ist unsinkbar.
Als ich nach Hause fahren wollte, sagte er zu mir, Otto, Du muss unbedingt vor Weihnachten schon zu mir kommen, ich mache eine Angelfahrt mit zwei deutschen Anglern. Ich sagte, ich komme doch etwas später - nein, ich sollte kommen, da er mich auch als einen guten Angler mit Erfahrung sah.

Ich bin nicht gefahren, da ich über Sylvester dort hin wollte als ich dort war und  im Hafen ankam, kam ein Fischer auf mich zu und sagte: Hallo, suchst Du Antonio, Ja sagte ich, ich rufe den schon immer an, komme nicht durch. Da sagte er mir, Antonio ist verschollen, mit zwei deutsche Angler. Tausend Probleme habe ich förmlich bei ihm sehen, den Schlüssel nicht am Handgelenk gesichert, eine Welle und er liegt im Wasser und das Boot fährt von dannen. Kanister mit Benzin als Verschluss einen Lappen - alles nur  Kleinigkeiten die halt solch ein Fischer nicht so genau nimmt.
Es saufen an unsere Nordseeküste genug ab - der Hubschrauber ist oft unterwegs und sucht.. Und wenn Du mal die Einsätze der Rettungsgesellschaften  siehst, dann wunderst Du dich. Selbst erfahrener Schwimmer können absaufen - in früheren Jahren habe ich auch die Taucherei betrieben und  habe reichlich Tauchgänge gemacht und aus 50 m Tiefe zwei Taucher geborgen Tiefenrausch - hatten sich in die Arme. Und in Hvide Sande ein Kleinkind an der Schleuse rausgeholt, weil es am Zaum gespielt hat und die Mama nur Angeln im Kopf hatte. auf einmal lag es im Wasser - da bin ich ins Wasser gesprungen und hatte es am Kragen.
Das Problem des Absaufen ist, Du bekommst ein Stimmritzenkrampf, der meldet sich nicht an,  das ist eine Schutzreaktion, - aber nur an Land. im Wasser ist das der Tod. Wenn Du durch die Welle mit einen Schlag mal Wasser im Mund bekommst, dann kann es sein, daß Du diesen Stimmritzenkrampf bekommst - auch wenn Du die schwimmen kannst wie Tarzan (Jonny)  der war Weltmeister.  Dann  bekommst Du diesen Kramf und die Luftröhre schließt sich - Du fällst nach eine gewissen Zeit in Ohnmacht  und dann löst sich der Krampf und Wasser dringt ein. Es ist förmlich ein trockener Tod.

Ich gebe Dir nochmal den Rat, fahr mit dem Boot im Fjord rum - Super. da sind auch schon schöne Wellen, Bei viel Wind kocht das Wasser weil die Wellen gebrochen werden.
Du kannst natürlich alles machen, Du entscheidest es. Als ich vor Jahren hier Member wurde, da verstand ich die Welt nicht mehr, da wollte einer so wie Du, jedoch noch größere Fische fangen und mit sein Plastikboot im Norden von Dänemark hinter einem Angelkutter herfahren, damit er zum Gelben Riff kommt, damit er Angeln kann.

Ich suche mal einige Fotos raus wie Wellen sein können









Doggerbank Nordsee



  Ausfahrt zur Nordsee Hvide Sande





Hier ist mein Freund Antonio links noch zu sehen (verschollen) mit sein Boot.
Wir haben vorher in einer Tiefe um  500 m im Graben vor Teneriffa  einige Schokoladenhaie gefangen


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2019)

@esox02
Kontrollen sind schon wichtig, da einige Angler sich so intensiv mit dem Fang eines Fisches befassen, das im Kopf kein Platz mehr ist für Vorschriften und Gesetze.
Das ist ja viel leichter - als wenn Du als Angler auch noch das  Gesetz oder die Verordnung im Kopf haben muss - Fische fangen ist angesagt.
Das fängt doch schon Zuhause an, wenn die Frau sagt, willst Du schon wieder Angeln - dann werden einige stark und sagen Ja, was denkst Du denn.
Und eines Tage hat Sie ein Fisch gefangen, da zerbricht er dann dran.

Wobei du die Kontrollgänge in Berlin an den Seen und Fließgewässern nicht vergleichen kannst mit denen in Hvide Sande.
In Hvide Sande werden tausende von Fischen am Tag gefangen, da hängen 5 Heringe am Haken und Du hast nur zwei Hände, da fallen welche ab die tanzen auf dem Boden rum. Und einige Angler schreien ganz laut, weil auf einmal ihre Kappe wie ein Flugzeug im Wasser landet, weil einer eine neue Wurftechnik ausprobiert hat. Das ist sehenswert und lustig - ich finde diese sehr interessant, weil dort der Querschnitt unsere Gesellschaft angelt.  Oft verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr, was die alles  benutzen um Fische zu fangen. Das ist ganz normal, weil dort Menschen angeln - mit und ohne Erfahrung..
Du als Fischereiaufseher kontrollierst  Angler oder dumme Wilddiebe , weil Du sie erwischt hast. Dort werden Ruten mit Rolle und Schnur für 30 Euro verkauft und dann kann das Kleinkind Fische fangen - das ist doch auch ok.

Die Kontrollgänge in Hvide Sande sehen anders aus  - da werden ständig Kontrollen gemacht, da die Angler ja eine kleinen Betrag dort zahlen müssen. Diesen Schein kontrollieren Sie, aber nicht ob sie richtig Angeln.
Wer dort ein Schein kauft - sieht aus wie ein Angler wenn er die Rute in den Händen hält. Das kann ein Profi sein oder auch einer, der immer Bisse bekommt, aber kein Fisch dran hat, weil er die Knoten nicht kennt, damit der Haken nicht abrutscht.  Das muss so sein, denn dadurch lernt man.

Freut mich, das durch die Kontrollgänge die Du machst, den bösen Jungs das Handwerk legst  - ist das immer gut gegangen, weil einige auch mal böse werden können, die können zwar nicht Angeln, nimmt man Ihnen ihr Eigentum weg, stellt man später fest, daß dieses gute Straßenkämpfer waren - weil man die Zahlen vom Telefon nicht mehr sehen kann, damit die Polizei kommen soll. 

Ich bin auch mal mit meinem Freund kontrolliert worden, das war lustig. Wir wurden beobachtet von einen Mann - er schaut uns längere Zeit zu, wie wir Fische fangen - es fluppte gut.  Mein Freund ein guter Angler vom Beruf Künstler d.h. Bildhauer, der leicht ein Ruderboot über den Kopf zum Wasser tragen kann,  Kraft förmlich wie ein Bär,  fing einige Rotaugen, Er hat Sie mit einem Schlag mit seiner Handkanten getötet.
Diese hat der Fischereiaufseher beobachtet und nach langer Zeit, wo er schon reichlich gefangen hatten,  kam er zu uns und sagte zu meinem  Freund:  ich muss eine Anzeige machen, da sie die Fische nicht waidgerecht töten.
Da sagte mein Freund das können sie gerne machen, aber vorher gebe ich Ihnen solch einen Schlag im Nacken, wenn Sie dann noch den Kopf noch heben können werde ich Ihnen jede Frage beantworten. 
Ich werde dieses nie vergessen - ohne ein Wort zu sagen zog er weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (8. Februar 2019)




----------



## pomerodi71 (8. Februar 2019)

@ LAC

Da ich nicht beratungsresistent bin, nehme ich mir deine (und eislander's) Ratschläge zu Herzen. Natürlich habe ich diese Frage hier, wie auch in dem anderen Forum gestellt, um eine Antwort zu erhalten, die mir gefällt und Seelenfrieden gibt.
Das hat in dem anderen Forum gut geklappt, aber du verunsicherst mich ziemlich.

Deine Bilder sind beeindruckend, aber betreffen auch Wetterlagen, die ein abolutes "no go" für eine Ausfahrt sind. Wenn du natürlich sagst, das Wetter (insbesondere Wind und Wellen) ist dort absolut unberechenbar und schlägt trotz bester Aussagen so plötzlich um, dass man nicht mehr in den Hafen kommt, sollte ich wirklich in mich gehen.

Ist aber deine Hauptwarnung dem Ausfall des Motors geschuldet, der dann eine schnelle Heimkehr unmöglich machen würde, sähe ich das als normales Risiko ein, dass jeder Bootsfahrer hat.
In diesem Falle würde ich zunächst, versuchen ihn wieder startklar zu machen, bzw. mit Rudern in den Hafen zu gelangen (Voraussetzung gute Wetterlage). Ist die Wetterlage nicht mehr so toll und keine Zeit für eine Motorinspektion, dann würde ich die Seenotrettung anrufen (die sind ja in Hvide Sande). Na ja und bei echt ernsten Problemen kämen dann Signalraketen zum Einsatz.

Als Schutzwesten haben wir übrigens diese am Körper: https://www.12seemeilen.de/12seemeilen-automatik-rettungsweste-165n-rot.html

Zu deiner Frage: Ich möchte nicht ankern, sondern driften (evtl. mit Driftsack). Dafür würde ich je nach Driftrichtung den Hafen so verlassen, dass ich auf ihn zutreibe, ohne dabei in die Fahrwasser zu gelangen. Auch achte ich darauf, nicht zu weit raus zu fahren und die Mole immer im Auge zu behalten, da ich die Einfahrt bei zu starken Wellengang als Hauptproblem sehe.
Beginne ich abzutreiben, wechsele ich den Standort, bzw. fahre rein, da sich das Wetter negativ ändert.

Zu deinem Freund Antonio muss ich sage, scheint er im Gegensatz zu mir, deutlich risikofreudiger gewesen zu sein. Ich halte mein Boot nicht für unsinkbar. Ich weiß, dass es kein Freund von Wind und Wellen ist.

Ich hoffe, wir sind nicht zu sehr "offtopic" und langweilen die anderen Leser...


Evtl. geht es ja "nur" auf den Fjord. Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich Hinweise zu den Schutzzonen bekomme? Navionics zeigt mir entweder an "Befahren verboten" (das ist eindeutig) oder Naturschutzgebiet. Da fast der ganze Fjord ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, frage ich mich, wie es dort mit dem Angeln, fahren und Ankern aussieht...
Die dänischen Seiten, die ich gefunden habe, sind alle für Mitglieder. Weißt du, wo ich da detailliertere Informationen bekomme?

Noch mal kurz offtopic: Ich liebe Kroatien (momentan jährlich). Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir dort ein Boot mit 150 PS geliehen und bin rüber nach Hvar... Ein Traum


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2019)

@ Pomerodie 71
Ich will Dir doch nicht den Urlaub verderben - ich sage nur, das Boot sowie der Motor ist nicht für die Nordsee geeignet. Auch wenn in den Papieren steht seewassertauglich oder andere schönen Worte. Ich möchte doch, das Du hier im Thread noch Jahre gute Fangberichte schreiben kannst.
Die Landratten, die alle ein Boot haben, die kenne ich auch, da sind ja schon welche Kapitän, wenn sie am See mit der Freundin ein Ruderboot mieten.  Die bewundern solch ein Boot was Du hast und träumen davon. Das ist ja auch gut, aber auch mit großen Gefahren behaftet, die einige gar nicht kennen - auch Du nicht sage ich, sonst würdest Du nicht diese Fragen stellen. Entschuldigung - es ist jedoch die Wahrheit, deswegen poste ich hier.  
Da kannst Du im Mittelmeer schöne Fahrten mit machen aber auch dort wirst Du zum Spielball der Wellen, z.B. wenn der Fallwind vom Velebit Gebirge kommt in Dalamtien.  Das ist zwar ablandiger Wind, das Boot wird jedoch, wenn es nicht vorher abgesoffen ist, auf den vorgelagerten Insel an den Felsen zerschellen.
Für die Nordsee ist es nicht geeignet. Als Kampfschwimmer, kannst Du durch den eng. Kanal schwimmen. Bei uns an der Küste die Turisten - trotz Seepferdchen und andere Scheine, jedoch  nur 200 m dann kommt schon der Hubschrauber.
Und deine Ruderblätter die Du erwähnst, da kannst Du noch nicht mal mit winken bei Wellengang, weil Du dich mit den Händen festhalten muss wenn richtiger Seegang ist.
Selbst das anrufen, klappt kaum. Das ist zwar alles etwas Spitz was ich schreibe, aber dieses kann eintreten.
Du erwähnst,  ob wir die Leser mit unseren Postings langweilen, da sind sicherlich welche bei die sagen aaahh der LAC wieder, das ist mir aber egal - die können dieses überspringen und ein Thread suchen, wo andere Informationen sind - z.b. was liest du gerade, die sind auch wichtig, da kann man die Zielgruppe mit erkennen

Es ist jedoch ganz wichtig für andere Landratten, denn die haben die gleichen Vorstellungen wie Du sie hast.  Ich möchte doch nicht später hier lesen:  Unser liebes Mitglied ist leider in der Nordsee ertrunken.

Das habe ich einmal erlebt mit meinen Freund Antoni, den habe ich auch mehrmals gesagt, geb nicht Gas wie der Henker, denn wenn er mit eine wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit auf Treibholz fährt, ist das als wenn er getroffen wird vom  Torpedo, dieses passiert nicht in der Nordsee, da kämpfst Du mit den Wellen mit langsamer Fahrt.

Das was Du mit dem Driften usw. alles erwähnst - sagt mir, daß Du falsche Vorstellungen hast, Die Strömung, die von Nord nach Süd geht die kannst du nutzen - der nächste Hafen ist 60 km entfernt - Esbjerg.  Du darfst nicht denken, sollte mal ein Motorausfall passieren, dann kann ich mit dem Ruderblättern das Boot lenken und mit dem Driftsack -- mich im Hafen treiben lassen. -ich muss schmunzeln. Bei Wellengang, siehst Du gar kein Land wenn Du im Wellental bist.  Noch etwas - Nebel, der kündigt sich nicht vorher an, der entsteht und plötzlich siehst du nur noch dein Boot. Sollte der Motor ausfallen, wirst Du zum Spielball der Wellen.  Das können die an Land sehen, dann läuft der Kreuzer vom Seenotrettungsdienst aus  Und jetzt habe ich genug gepostet von der Nordsee, Du entscheidest jedoch selbst was Du machen willst.
Zum Fjord , der ist ca. 40 km lang und 10 km breit, die tiefste Stelle liegt etwas über  4 m und rund 40 % der gesamten Wasserfläche ist weniger als ein Meter tief - Du kannst überall Angeln, außer in den Schutzzonen, sowie Mündungen der Flüsse, das ist ja förmlich weltweit verboten.
Besorge Dir jedoch selbst eine Seekarte oder was auch immer, wenn ich das mache, und Du läuft auf Grund, weil die Karte nicht mehr stimmt - dann habe ich den schwarzen Peter.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Mark-->HH (9. Februar 2019)

@pomerodi71 
So ist das halt: jetzt hast du eine Menge Meinung serviert bekommen: professionelle von "Seebären" wie Otto oder eislander oder laienhafte von "Brombeeren" wie mir... am Ende des Tages ist es deine Entscheidung, ob du mit deinem Boot da raus fährst oder nicht. Ich glaube, niemand hat den Eindruck, dass du unüberlegt an die Sache herangehst. Wie Otto schon schrieb, habe auch ich das Gefühl (und das ist nur meine eigene Ratio ohne Anspruch auf Wahrheitsgehalt), dass du die Situation zumindest um Hvide Sande unterschätzt. Du kannst sicher 10x bei Ententeich raus fahren und alles ist gut, kann aber auch beim ersten Mal oder eben beim 150x soweit sein, dass eines der genannten Szenarien nach deinem Kragen dürstet. Auf jeden Fall wirkt das Vorhaben offenbar riskanter auf mich als auf dich.
Um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen: Ich selbst bin in der Nähe der Kieler und Lübecker Bucht groß geworden und man mag gar nicht glauben, wie oft da Touris im Sommer bei Badewassertemperaturen, lauem Wellengang und (beinahe) Windstille mit ihren Luftmatratzen gerettet oder nur noch geborgen werden müssen, wenn man das nicht über die ganze Saison mitbekommt. Häufig fahren sie einen Hauch zu weit raus (und ich meine keine 2km), kommen in die Strömung, die entlang der Küste zieht und werden immer weiter schrägab getrieben. Natürlich werden jetzt einige sagen, da fahren doch genug Leute mit den Dingern rum und es passiert nichts. Stimmt auch - aber ich finde, es reicht, wenn man der eine ist, dem doch etwas aus Unachtsamkeit/Fehleinschätzung etwas passiert.
Ich weiß, das sind Äpfel und Birnen, die ich vergleiche - aber der gemeinsame Nenner ist meist die Unterschätzung der Bedingungen vor Ort. Wie gesagt, gut gemeinte Meinungen und Ratschläge sind es, nicht mehr. Aber das Doofe mit den Fehleinschätzungen ist, dass man sie meist erst hinterher herausfindet, ob es eine war. 
Also, immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und Schnaps im Glas.


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Februar 2019)

Hmm, Ich bin kein Nordseefan, war 3x in Hvide Sande zum Angeln und mir hat es mir persönlich nicht gefallen. Das ist aber halt eine Geschmackssache.  

Wer aber die Erfahrungen und Tipps von LAC (Otto) und anderen erfahrenden Boardies ignoriert ist entweder schlicht dumm und Beratungsresistent. Die Rettung aus Seenot gehört in Rechnung gestellt wenn es auf Fahrlässigkeit zurück zu führen ist. Diese Ignoranten kann man nur beim Geldbeutel packen.

Das gilt auch für die Schwachmaten die auf der Ostsee mit Nussschalen unterwegs sind mit einem 5 PS Sahnequirel am Heck, ohne Rettungsmittel, Schwimmwesten,etc.

Petri von mir.

Ein LL-Fahrer,

Stefan


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (9. Februar 2019)

Als Schutzwesten haben wir übrigens diese am Körper:......

Da hätte ich mal eine Frage: Bist du schon mal mit einer  Rettungsweste im Wasser gewesen und hast versucht dich schwimmend fortzubewegen? Die Weste dreht dich aufèn Rücken und dann? Warten bis Rettung kommt? Versuch mal mit dieser Weste ins Boot zurück zu kommen. Ich war erstaunt, wie schwer es ist, ohne weitere Hilfe einer zweiten Person, in diesem Fall in ein Schlauchboot zurück zu klettern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Februar 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> das Boot sowie der Motor ist nicht für die Nordsee geeignet.



Ok, das Boot ist wirklich nur was bei Ententeich, aber den hat man im Sommer auch an der Nordsee des öfteren und was an dem Motor nicht für die Nordsee passen soll bleibt mir verschlossen. Zum Glück wusste die Reddingsbrigade das früher nicht, die hätten ja gar nicht arbeiten dürfen.

Nicht böse sein, aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2019)

@SFVNOR
ich sehe das auch so, Hvide Sande zählt nicht zu den schönsten Städtchen. Wenige Familien haben auf dem Holmslandklitt gewohnt  - so nennt man den Streifen, der die Nordsee vom Ringköbingfjord trennt, das war früher eine Halbinsel. In Nymindegab war der Ausläufer vom Fjord, der jedoch versandete, da bei einen Orkan dieser Küstenstreifen in früheren Jahren durchbrochen wurde und durch Sandaustragungen in Nymindegab der Ausläufer versandete und mit den primitiven Geräten die Bauern damals hatten, es nicht im Griff bekamen. Dieser Platz in Nymindegabe, war damals der einzige Hafen an der dänischen Nordseeküste - man segelte in den Fjord rein und war geschützt.
Etwas weiter südliche ist die höchste Düne Dänemarks  - Blaaberg,  Wenn Matrosen auf den Segelschiffen, an der Landseite, diese hohe Düne sahen, die wie ein blauer Berg im Gegenlicht erschien von der Norddsee, wussten sie kurz danach ist die Einfahrt zum Fjord. Dort wo die Ese Häuser stehen, war der Hafen.  Die Ladung wurde dann mit Flachboote  nach Ringköbing geschifft und dann im Lande verteilt.
Ein Ochsenweg zieht sich von dort entlang der Küste bis nach Hamburg, von den Ese Häusern wurden die getrockneten Fische (Bakskuld) von dort bis nach Hamburg transportiert und verkauft.

Im Fjord, die  südliche  Halbinsel Tipperne - Nordeuropas größtes Vogelschutzgebiet - ist durch Ablagerungen entstanden, wenn die Nordsee bei Orkan den Küstenstreifen (Holmslandklit) durchbrochen hat  mehrmals ist das passiert und alle aus der Region haben daran gearbeitet, damit dieser Durchbruch wieder geschlossen wird. Die Verlandung kam aber auch durch die Ockeraustragung und Pflanzen aus den Fließgewässern.
Wir haben ja in der Skjern Au von den Genen den ältesten Lachsbestand, da hier keine Vernichtung stattgefunden hat, wie in den Industrieflüssen in Deutschland. Hier waren nur Bauern - die wenn der Schwarmfisch kam, zu Räuber wurden. Der Lachsbestand war zwar ganz stark dezimiert worden durch die Landwirtschaft, war jedoch nicht ausgestorben
Damals existierte Nr. Nebel  noch nicht, und die Badeorte kannte man nicht.
Das kleine Museum in Nymindegab ist sehr interessant, -dort ist ja auch ein Wal ca 9 m lang zu sehen. Dort sind sehr viele Exponate von den früheren Zeiten zu sehen u.a. auch gemalte Bilder, von den Menschen hier in der Region. Diese Region, hat durch das Meer und den Fjord ein ganz besonderes Licht - das hat die besten Künstler aus Dänemark angelockt, es entstand förmlich wie in Sagen eine Künstlerkolonie, der Filsö war ja Dänemarks größter See - dort haben sich zig tausend Vögel immer aufgehalten. Die Landwirtschaft hat ihn trocken gelegt, wurde jedoch vom Staat vor Jahren zurück gekauft und ist jetzt seit zwei Jahren wieder ein See wo sich die Vögel wieder wohlfühlen.
Wenn Du diese gemalten Bilder sieht, wie die früher hier gelebt haben, Fische gefangen haben und vieles mehr - einmalig und wissenswert.
Das alte Lokal Henne Kro - was ja noch existiert und mehrere Sterne hat, war der Anlaufpunkt für die Künstler und Jäger. Wir hatten einen Feriengast , ein Freund von mir,der Chefarzt ist, der sagte wo kann man denn gut Essen gehen - da habe ich ihm diesen Laden gezeigt. Als er nach Hause fuhr, fragte ich ihn, hast Du dort gegessen, ja sagte er, und auch ein Fläschchen  Wein getrunken - schön sagte ich - was hast Du bezahlt - etwas mehr als die Miete für´s Sommerhaus.  Toller Laden für die reiche Gesellschaft.

Nicht umsonst wurde von Blaavand bis Henne Strand eines der größten Truppenübungsplätze in der EU angelegt. Da lebten nur einige Landwirte, die wurden enteignet und bekamen Geld bzw. woanders Land. Und jetzt spielen hier die europäischen Soldaten Krieg - damit sie nicht getroffen werden, wo scharf geschossen wird. Die Bevölkerung ist Sturm damals gelaufen, Heute haben sich in diesem Gebiet Hirsche niedergelassen - den größten Wildbestand haben wir hier - zig Tausend. Ich kenne Stellen - gebe Garantie -  da sieht Du aus dem Auto 30 - 80 Hirsche. Kenne auch Stellen hier, wo Du Seehunde siehst - in Hvide Sande habe ich bis 17 Stück schon gezählt.
Einmal im Jahr landen am Strand von Vejers, die großen Herkules Flugzeuge, und üben dort starten und landen - die Dünen sind dann schwarz von Menschen und beobachten diese dicken Propellermaschinen.
Eine Abschieds-Party mit den Soldaten war auch schon am Strand, zwei Tage später waren Sie im asiatischen Bereich im Einsatz und zwei weiter Tage kamen schon 3 Soldaten im Zinksarg zurück.

Ich schweife aus zurück zum Fjord.

 Dann wurde in Höhe von Hvide Sande einen neuen Ausgang zur Nordsee förmlich gebuddelt, dabei traten große Probleme ein, da ein Orkan mit einem Schlag, 800 m breiter die Öffnung gemacht hat und mit Mühe konnten die Bauern diesen Durchbruch damals mit den primitiven Gerätschaften verschließen.
Das ist die Geburtsstunde von Hvide Sande, die Dänen haben zwar über 7000 km Küste, sind aber mehr Landwirte, die gefischt haben, wenn der Schwarmfisch da war, wie heute die Angler - die überrollen förmlich  Hvide Sande, wenn der Hering da ist. Da kann man zwar Geld mit machen, aber man muss höllisch aufpassen, sonst läuft den Betreibern dieses aus dem Ruder, was ja förmlich gewesen ist - es war eine Müllkippe von Anglern in der Zeit wo der Schwarmfisch da war - durch die neue Reinigungshalle haben sie etwas im Griff bekommen.

Als man den Durchbruch im Griff bekommen hatte - wurde es eine Stadt und ein sicheren Hafen wurde gebaut, was ja gemacht wurde und dann kam die Berufsfischerei und aus allen Ecken in Dänemark Menschen, die dort auf den Schiffen angeheuert haben um Geld zu verdienen. Die Stadt ist durch den Fischfang entstanden und die Blüte der Fischerei ist dort vorbei.
Ich vergleiche das wie eine Goldgräberstadt in Nordamerika. Ein Seemannsheim gab es dort auch, für die Seemänner, die mal frei hatten.
Es ist verdammt sehr schwer, für die Menschen die dort in der Politik ein sagen haben, sowie die Geschäftsleute einen Weg zu finden, das dieses Städtchen mit Ihre  Einwohnen weiterhin dort gut Leben können, Arbeitsstellen haben und den Menschen, die dort Leben eine guten Platz schaffen zum Leben und Arbeiten.

Um den richtigen Durchblick zu bekommen, geht das nicht von Menschen, die auf dem Kutter Fische gefangen haben. Da sind liebe Menschen die Profis im Fischfang sind den sie beherrschen  - aber was in Berlin,  Paris , Amsterdam passiert - verstehen die nicht. In Bayern sagt man, je enger die Täler je kleiner die Köpfe.
Müssen Sie auch nicht, außer sie machen sich Gedanken, wie komme ich an das Geld anderer Menschen, die aus diesen Städten kommen um die schöne Nordsee zu sehen und Kraft tanken im Urlaub, den ja in der heutigen Zeit jeder Mensch braucht. Dann muss man ein Profi in einem ganz anderen Zweig sein oder mit Profis arbeiten.
Inzwischen ist Dänemark eine Touristenland  geworden. Aus allen Ländern kommen Sie und überrollen es förmlich - da muss ganz gewaltig aufgepasst werden, sonst ist das wie auf Mallorca - Ballermann.
Der Holmslandklitt wird inzwischen zugepflastert mit Ferienhäusern, die Straße hat sich zur Autobahn entwickelt - solch ein Verkehr ist dort. in den Ferienzeiten und von  Blaavand habe ich gehört, das es der Ballermann von Dänemark ist,

Hvide Sande ist in meinen Augen, durch die Berufsfischerei und die Angelei groß geworden ist, So sehe ich das.  Das schlimme ist, die als Bauflächen ausgeschrieben sind, werden zugepflastert mit Häusern, man hat kaum noch Platz um Ferienhäuser zu bauen, Stellplätze für Wohnwagen werden  geschaffen - die Chemietoiletten werden in den Dünen entsorgt. Und die ehemaligen alten jedoch mit Charm behafteten Fischerhütten am Fjord werden inzwischen mit Wucherpreisen verkauft um aus der Hütte ein neues Ferienhaus - mit Fischercharm - zu schaffen ich muss darüber schmunzeln.
Im kulturellen Bereich wird positiv gearbeitet - unter der Schleuse sind jährlich Kunstausstellungen und in einem Fischerhaus wechseln ständig die Bewohner, es sind Künstler, die sich dort beworben haben und eine Zeit dort wohnen und arbeiten dürfen - Touristen bzw. die Frauen können sie besuchen und von der Arbeit abhalten bei einem Kaffe, wenn der Mann Heringe fängt.
Das ist unsere Region - es gibt ein Film, der zeigt den Küstenstreifen von früher und wie die Menschen hier gelebt haben  mit Laiendarstellern hier aus der Region haben sie den gedreht - hat zig Preise bekommen - einmalig, ich habe ihn zweimal gesehen, ich versuche mal diesen Film zu bekommen und wenn wir das jährliche Treffen der Mitglieder  in Hvide Sande machen, das ich den dann zeige - ist ein Stündchen - aber Super - da fahren sie auch mit Ruderboote raus und wollen Leute retten und saufen alle ab.
Es ist ja noch nicht soweit, jedoch benötige ich für die Besorgung ein, zwei Wochen  - aber nur wenn die Mehrheit sagt wir wollen ihn sehen, dann bewege ich mich.

Jetzt habe ich 15 Minuten geopfert und Dir schnell meine Gedanken gepostet - betreffend des Landstriches um Hvide Sande. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich ein Film gesehen und gegessen - zum Glück schreibe ich sehr schnell.
Du hast recht Hvide Sande ist keine schöne Stadt, für die Angelfische zählt sie für mich, als ein sehr guter Fangplatz in Europa für den Hering und beim Hornhecht ist sie für mich der Beste Fangplatz in Europa -  und ich kenne schon reichlich, bin ja ein alter Bock

Alle Member - mit Anhang, könne am Treffen in Hvide Sande teilnehmen - können hier posten, ja ich bin dabei - wir Angeln auch, bekommen viel Spaß, sehen reichlich Fische im Aquarium - und ich gebe Fischgarantie. Ein unbekannter Leser der dieses jetzt hier liest, sollte sich schnell anmelden, damit er auch die Fische dort am Haken bekommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo LAC gebe dir vollkommen recht was das Wasser angeht habe selbst bei einer Windstärke 3-4 von hinten eine kreuzwelle bekommen und habe mich in der Kajüte der Benneteau die eine Atlantikzulassung hat auf dem Fußboden wiedergefunden....das geht manchmal verdammt schnell....und auch ich habe vielen mit material für die Boote vor Warnemünde geholfen da ich immer Benzin Zündkerzen und Werkzeug an Bord meines damaligen 5 PS Quirl hatte ….aber es heißt ja nicht umsonst wer sich in Gefahr begibt kommt darin um.


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2019)

@ esox02
Du hast ja vollkommen recht, es muss ja auch nichts am Boot passieren oder Motor, ganz andere Fälle können eintreten, da angelt man und ist schön am drillen und freut sich, da er eine beachtlich Größe haben muss, da er kräftig zieht, hat nur noch den Fisch im Kopf,  dann kommt eine Welle und man kann sich den Fisch unter Wasser ansehen. Dieses kündigt sich nicht an - wenn die Fischkutter nicht diese hohe Reeling hätten, dann hätten wir die Hälfte der Hochseeangler verloren.  Zwei Händen an der Angel im Schaukelkahn wird lustig.

Ich wurde mal eingeladen auf eine kleine Makrelenfahrt ca.3 std. mit dem Kutter der in Hvide Sande liegt. Als wir aus dem Hafen von Hvide Sande fuhren und wir Kontakte mit den ersten Brandungswellen bekamen, stampfte der Kahn gewaltig, da rutschten die ersten Angler über Deck und suchten sich beim rutschen ein Teil wo sie sich festhalten konnten. Bis auf wenige, waren diese "Hochseeangler"  seekrank. Dieses ist ja üblich auf den Fischkutter, einige kämpfen mit sich selbst und können gar nicht mehr normal Angeln. Dann wird in den  Portalen, solche Fahrten schlecht gemacht - falscher Angelplatz ist angesteuert worden usw. Die sollten Farbe bekennen und sagen ich war so seekrank, das ich auf der Toilette einen im Nacken gekotzt habe, weil er den Trichter im Arm hatte. Das war mir alles egal.

Dieses habe ich ja schon auf Booten erlebt, mehrmals habe ich die Solea, wenn sie im Hafen einläuft besucht und die Angler gefragt, was habt ihr gefangen, da bekam ich von einigen lass mich in Ruhe, da sie noch mit sich selbst am kämpfen waren - hatten natürlich nichts gefangen  und einige hatten ganz  gut gefangen, wenn man bedenkt, das die Angelplätze in der südlichen Nordsee liegen und wenn ein Angler sagt: ich fahren zum weissen Riff von Hvid Sande, dann muss ich innerlich lachen. Der Name passt sehr gut zu Hvide Sand (Weisser Sand) -  das Riff existiert gar nicht, das ist kein ausgeschriebener  Fangplatz, der in Karten wie das Gelbe Riff oder die norw. Rinne als Fischfangplätze ausgewiesen ist. Da ist es etwas tiefer  und liegen ein paar Steine rum
Da hat früher - so wurde mir berichtet - ein Fischer weiße Steine im Netz gehabt - dann wurde es  ein Riff- Die weißen Steine sind an der ganzen Nordseeküste, da haben früher die Leute ihre Häuser mit gebaut und in Hanstholm liegen zig tausende, mit diesen Steinen habe ich einen gestrandeten Wal mit eingebettet  - nach Freigabe vom Ministerium -  und die Besucher, konnten sich diesen im Rahmen der Nordatlantischen Kulturtage ansehen
- er wurde zum Wallfahrtsort - lang ist es her.
Hier ein Link:http://www.lydumartcenter.com/kunst/walkunst.html

Es werden natürlich auch Dorsche in Hvide Sande von den Molen gefangen - in den kälteren Jahreszeiten sind jedoch die Chancen besser, wobei das Feingefühl in den Fingerspitzen verloren geht. Wir haben ja hier die südliche Nordsee und bei Ebbe - wird das Watt sichtbar von Blaavand bis nach Holland. Naturschutzgebiet Wattenmeer, die Jungfische der Dorsche halten sich in diesem Wattenmeer auf. Eine große Gefahr besteht bei den Fischen dort, das diese so stark von der Sonne bei Ebbe bestrahlt werden, daß die Dorsche einen Sonnenbrand bekommen - verenden dann.
Sollte ich etwas falsches gepostet haben, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung - da ich meine Zeilen nicht überprüfe - da sind einfach meine Gedanken.


----------



## pomerodi71 (11. Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht Beratungsresistent und werde in mich gehen. Fakt ist, dass hier die Fraktion vertreten ist, die vehement davon abrät und in dem Bootsforum halt die Meinung vorherrscht, dass bei Einhaltung der Sicherheitsvorschriften nichts dagegen spricht.
Ich finde es gut, dass ihr mich warnt und mir Argumente liefert. Allerdings kann ich mich auch über einige Sprüche total aufregen.

@Kuddeldaddel
Was soll der Mist, gegen die Rettungsweste anzustinken? Was ist wohl der Sinn einer solchen Weste? Wir tragen keine Rettungsweste, um bequem an das Ufer zu schwimmen, sondern um zu überleben, falls wir unerwartet über Bord gehen und abtreiben! Sonst würden wir Schwimmwesten oder Armringe tragen. Und übrigens, ich habe eine Badeleiter an meinem Entenseeboot...

@SFVNOR
Wozu gibt es CE Klassen für Boote? Die bekommt man nicht nachgeschmissen! Also wirf mir nicht vor, dass fahrlässig handele, weil ich mich informiere. Und by the way... Wenn ich wirklich in Seenot gerate, zahle ich den Einsatz gerne.

Ja, hier sind erfahrene Kapitäne an Bord, aber nur weil jemand tausende von Seemeilen auf dem Buckel hat und dabei unglaubliche Wetterbedingungen erlebt hat, heißt es nicht, dass er immer Recht hat. In meinem anderen Forum sind auch sehr erfahrene Kapitäne unterwegs. Ich muss halt für mich und vorallem für meine Mitfahrer abwägen, wer Recht hat und ob es ein kalkulierbares Risiko ist oder nicht.

Hier wird immer wieder von Seegang geredet, der sich außerhalb der Mole zeigt. Ich werde nicht müde zu behaupten, dass ich dann gar nicht rausfahre. Ich werde auch nicht müde zu behaupten, dass ich mit meinen 40 PS 4 Zylinder Motor innerhalb weniger Minuten den Hafen erreiche, sobald sich das Wetter ändert.
Die Zeiten ändern sich und der Forecast heutiger Wetterstationen ist gut. Damit meine ich nicht den Wetterbericht von morgen oder in 10 Stunden. Aber was innerhalb der nächsten beiden Stunden passiert, ist schon sehr nah an der Wahrheit.

@LAC
Da hast du mich mal wieder missverstanden. Ich fahre dorthin, wo mich die Drift wieder in Richtung Mole treibt. Und bei Entensee kann ich super mit dem Ruder lenken... auch ohne Motor.
Warst du schon mal bei Hochwasser auf der Weser oder dem Rhein?
Ich weiß schon, was Strömung, Wind und Wellen (OK, die Wellen sind vernachlässigbar) mit meinem Boot anstellen. Mich haben auch mal 2 Bockschiffe, die in entgegengesetzter Richtung fuhren vor einer Steinpackung überrascht. Die Weser war an dieser Stelle sehr schmal und der Sog hätte mich auf die Steine gesetzt, was bei GFK ziemlich übel ist. Ich musste also zwischen die Bockschiffe, da dort am meisten Platz war. Da hatte ich alles... Sog, Wellen und ich fühlte mich sehr, sehr klein. Bis dahin habe ich meiner Nussschale nichts zugetraut, nun weiß ich, dass sie sich besser auf dem Wasser verhält, als manch anderes Boot. Mit meiner heutigen Motorisierung wäre ich weg gewesen, aber mit meinen 15 PS damals hatte ich es nur bis zur Mitte der Weser geschafft. Übrigens hätten die beiden Schiffe an dieser Stelle nicht gleichzeitig fahren dürfen, aber das hilft einem dan acuh nicht mehr...

Seekarten werde ich natürlich haben, aber wie ich schon sagte, ist laut Navionics fast alles Naturschutzgebiet, aber es ist nicht beschrieben, was man dort darf. Naturschutzgebiet heißt nämlich nicht, dass man dort gar nicht angeln darf. Das bekomme ich aber noch raus, zumal es ja nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ich nur auf dem Fjord fahren werde.

Bekommt man im Fjord eigentlich auch Heringe an den Haken? Eigentlich müssten doch Schwärme da sein. Es sollten doch auch Plattfische im Fjord sein, oder? Zumindest in der Nähe der Schleuse...
Da hätte ich gar nicht mehr die "Not" auf das Meer zu fahren...


@esox02
Auf einer Benneteau habe meine Führerschein zur See gemacht (Nordsee Wilhelmshaven). Ich weiß ja nicht welches Model du hast, aber wir hatten ein 9 Meter langes Boot. Statt über die Wellen zu gleiten hat das Boot jede 3 Wellen-Serie so hart angknallt, dass fast alle am Boden lagen. Somit überrascht mich dein Erlebnis mit der Kreuzwelle nicht. Aber ich denke, dass du etwas Schnittigeres als die Fahrschule hast 


Ich denke, dass ich das Thema an dieser Stelle beende, bevor noch die Stimmung kippt. Letztendlich geht es um das Angeln in und um Hvide Sande


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Februar 2019)

Die Informationen, die du im Boote-forum erhalten hast, sind durchaus sehr fundiert. Damit bist du gut gerüstet.


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2019)

@pomerodi71
Pommerode, ich verstehe dich sehr gut, da ich 40 Jahre auf dem Wasser mich bewegt habe - ich habe von einer Luftmatratze schon geangelt im Mittelmeer vor Hafenanlagen, das war besser als von Land. Und auf den Bahamas - es war eine Expedition -  habe ich Barrakudas beim schwimmen geangelt - hatte mein Tauchanzug an, war wie eine Boje und als ich einen dran hatte, zog er von dannen und ich entwickelte mich zum Boot und wurde gezogen,  musste gar nicht mehr drillen, er hat sich selbst müde gemacht.
Wir sind mit dem Schiff vor einem Unwetter was angekündigt wurde - welches 42 m lang war -geflohen  und haben hinter einer Insel Schutz gesucht. In der Nacht gab es einen Knall - da ist uns die Ankerkette gerissen - da sind wir geflüchtet, da wir nur noch einen Anker hatten , als der Sturm vorbei war, haben wir kurz getaucht und den Anker geborgen. Ich kenne  die Gefahren auf dem Meer sowie Unterwasser sehr gut - und habe zig Menschen schon gerettet, aber auch aus 62 Meter Tiefe tot geborgen und ein Kind unterm Eis.
Und weil wir im Hvide Sande Forum sind - dort habe ich ein Kleinkind gerettet, weil das Mädchen vor der Schleuse am Geländer am Turnen war und Mama nur Fische im Kopf hatte, 
Da gab es ein Plums und da lag das Kind im Wasser -vor der Schleuse zur Seeseite - ich bin hinter her gesprungen und habe es beim Springen gegriffen, sonst hätte die Strömung es Unterwassers zur See getrieben - das wäre gar nicht mehr aufgetaucht - nur noch tot.
Die Mutter hatte ich vorher gewarnt - da hat sie mich dumm angemacht nach dem Motto - angel du mal lieber. Nun bin ich ein alter Bock - da kann man viel berichten.  
Und den Rhein, den du anschneidest, sowie die Gefahren dort - die kenne ich auch. Ich hatten ganz früher ein 4,5 m Boot  mit 45 PS Chrysler und bin damit auf der Maas / Rhein - sowie im Mittelmeer gefahren sogar 3.500 km  d.h. 3,5 Tage bis zur Türkei hinterm Wagen gehabt und dort schöne  Fahrten gemacht und auch Fische gefangen.  Trotz der Achtsamkeit, habe  ich auch schon mal Probleme bekommen, die ich jedoch bewältigt habe. 
Ich möchte Dir nicht das Angeln in Hvide Sande verderben - die Gezeitenströmung ist überall in der Nordsee -  in Holland  liegen sie im Schlamm bei Ebbe und im engl. Kanal  hängen die Boote an der  Hafenmauer in der Luft, da die Freizeitkapitäne daran nicht gedacht haben., das dort 5 m Tidenhub ist.  
Da in Hvide Sande - die Einfahrt zum Hafen immer mit einer Gefahr verbunden war - bei Orkan oder Sturm, konnte man ihn gar nicht anlaufen. Es war für die kleinen Angelkutter aber auch für große Schiffe kaum möglich. Nicht umsonst liegt dort ein Seenotrettungskreuzer.  Im Museum kannst Du sehen, wie vor Hvide Sande die  Fischkutter - etwas größer als dein Boot - absaufen. Fahrten mit einem Boot welches Du jetzt hast, sind nicht für die Nrdsee zu empfehlen.
Du kannst damit alles machen - bis nach Amerika fahren - begleitet mit einem Tankschiff und einer Rettungswacht  - das ist möglich und wenn nichts passiert, klappt das sogar. Das wäre doch eine kleine Einlage - wenn Du dann noch einen kapitalen Fisch  am Haken hast, dann sparst Du sogar Benzin. Unter dem Motto:  den Aalen auf der Spur - bis zum Sargassosee. 
Das wäre ein Einlage - die schwimmen am Tag ja in den Tiefen und in der Nacht an der Oberfläche - Du wirst dann Weltmeister im Aalkeschern. 
Ein Versuch lohn sich - Sponsoren findest Du auch.  Kleiner Spaß am Rande, damit alles nicht so trocken ist. 
Betreffend der Gefahren im Wasser, die kennt doch kaum ein Angler oder Freizeitkapitän. Mein Kollege, ein guter Taucher, hat sich ein Boot selbst gebaut und hat die erste Probefahrt auf dem Rhein damit gemacht, da wurde er mit samt Boot durch den Sog  eines Schubgespann unter dem Kahn gezogen - er hat nur versucht Unterwasser vom Boot sich zu entfernen - konnte sich retten, das Boot mit Motor, nie wieder gefunden worden. 
Und die Angler, die hier im Anglerboard sind, die wollen lesen, wie man schnell Fische fangen kann und wenn es geht ohne große Ausgaben. Das ist ganz normal  und Personen die am Wochenende  ihr  Boot bewegen auf einer Talsperre, See oder Fließgewässer wo es erlaubt ist - dazu zähle ich auch noch den Küstenstreifen der Ostsee sowie die Schlei, das sind Fließgewässer und ein großes Binnenmeer, die machen sich falsche Vorstellungen - was in Hvide Sande passiert. Ich zähle diesen Platz zwar zu den besten Angelplätzen beim Hornhecht bzw. Hering, jedoch auch zu den gefährlichsten, wenn ich die Molen sehe - sollte man dort mal reinfallen, das will keiner - trotzdem passiert es.
Und es ertrinken ja auch welche - obwohl sie schwimmen können - haben ja als Kind das Seepferdchen gemacht.
 So ist das auch mit Deinem Boot, bring es mit und fahre damit nach guter Prüfung raus. Du kannst die schönsten Stunden bekommen und nichts passieren, dann denkst Du, was haben die Bordies alle für ein Mist gepostet - und am nächsten Tag treten Probleme ein, dann wirst Du an unsere Worte denken.  Du wirst dann sehen, was passiert
Und stehe dann nicht auf bei Gefahr und winke mit dem Ruder, weil man dich dann besser sehen kann von Land, dann fällst du ins Wasser und keiner sieht dich mehr.
Entschuldigung - diese Zeilen sind zwar etwas spitz und hart aber auch lustig und mit viel Wahrheit behaftet.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich habe mein 4,5 m Boot mit Motor überall mit hingenommen - hatte mir im Vorfeld alles was ich benötige besorgt wie Karten usw.  da besteht doch kein Problem und hatte viel Freude damit.  Außer die Nordsee, da habe ich andere Boote bzw. Schiffe gechartert.
Letzter Satz:
Bring Dein geliebtes Boot mit, da Du in Hvide Sande kein Motorboot mieten kannst für die Nordsee bzw. für den Fjord. Besorg Dir jedoch Karten über den Fjord und mach den Motor nicht fest - solltest Du mal auflaufen, das er nach oben gedrückt wird, - der Boden ist Schlamm.
Viel Freude wünsche ich Dir.
Du wirst ja nicht schlafen auf dein Boot, wenn Du dann im Ferienhaus bist oder bei der Rettungsstation -  dann muss Du berichten, was Du erlebt hast.

Jetzt gebe ich Dir noch einen Tipp von Esbjerg in nördlicher Richtung ist die Ho Bucht - in dieser Bucht liegt die kleine Isel Langli - diese Ho Bucht wird von der Halbinsel Skallingen vor der Nordsee geschützt - dort ist ruhiges Wasser und Du kannst dort auch Angeln. Ich empfehle Dir jedoch nicht  von Hvide Sande dort hin zu fahren, das sind 80 km. Die Seehund die dort in der Region auf Bänke übernachten kommen tagsüber nach Hvide Sande und pflücken förmlich den Anglern die Heringe vom Paternoster.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (11. Februar 2019)

@Kuddeldaddel
Was soll der Mist, gegen die Rettungsweste anzustinken? Was ist wohl der Sinn einer solchen Weste? Wir tragen keine Rettungsweste, um bequem an das Ufer zu schwimmen, sondern um zu überleben, falls wir unerwartet über Bord gehen und abtreiben! Sonst würden wir Schwimmwesten oder Armringe tragen. Und übrigens, ich habe eine Badeleiter an meinem Entenseeboot...


Guten Tag pomerodi71  ....ich wünsche dir, allzeit eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel...möge Neptun mit dir sein.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Februar 2019)

pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Als Schutzwesten haben wir übrigens diese am Körper: https://www.12seemeilen.de/12seemeilen-automatik-rettungsweste-165n-rot.html



Diese Westen würd ich vielleicht noch für die heimischen Binnengewässer nehmen, aber nicht für die Nordsee. Ich bin hier (Hitzacker/Elbe) im DLRG und wir benutzen nur Rettungswesten mit 275N EN 1095 die Ohnmachtsicher sind, das heißt die Westen drehen dich auf den Rücken und halten deinen Kopf über Wasser und haben eine Tragkraft von 40-120KG. 
Im Fall der Fälle will ich etwas vernünftiges haben das ist mir mein Leben wert.
Ich würde dir zu dieser Raten https://www.12seemeilen.de/secumar-arkona-275-rettungsweste-280n.html 
Die ist gut zu tragen und man hat genug Bewegungsfreiheit.

Gruß Frank


----------



## raxrue (13. Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen...Wenn die Heringe auftauchen werde ich dich, lieber Otto, mal anrufen..wie es ausschaut komm ich mit einem Rudel Mitangler zum Heringsfischen und ein paar Tage Übernachten im Lydum Art Center... wenn du uns reinlässt...musst halt rechtzeitig sagen was du an Vorfächer mitgebracht haben möchtest...


----------



## pomerodi71 (13. Februar 2019)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Diese Westen würd ich vielleicht noch für die heimischen Binnengewässer nehmen, aber nicht für die Nordsee. Ich bin hier (Hitzacker/Elbe) im DLRG und wir benutzen nur Rettungswesten mit 275N EN 1095 die Ohnmachtsicher sind, das heißt die Westen drehen dich auf den Rücken und halten deinen Kopf über Wasser und haben eine Tragkraft von 40-120KG.
> Im Fall der Fälle will ich etwas vernünftiges haben das ist mir mein Leben wert.
> Ich würde dir zu dieser Raten https://www.12seemeilen.de/secumar-arkona-275-rettungsweste-280n.html
> Die ist gut zu tragen und man hat genug Bewegungsfreiheit.
> ...




Hallo Frank,

die von dir vorgeschlagene Weste hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm. Sie ist für Hochsee und hat einen stärkeren Auftrieb, was bei schwerer Kleidung und hohen Wellen der entscheidende Vorteil ist.

Unsere Westen sind laut Norm auch für Hochsee (und Küstengewässer). Auch sie drehen den auf den Rücken (Ohnmachtssicher). Für unser Vorhaben (das keine großen Wellen beinhaltet), sollten Sie den Sicherheitsanforderungen genügen.




LAC schrieb:


> Jetzt gebe ich Dir noch einen Tipp von Esbjerg in nördlicher Richtung ist die Ho Bucht - in dieser Bucht liegt die kleine Isel Langli - diese Ho Bucht wird von der Halbinsel Skallingen vor der Nordsee geschützt - dort ist ruhiges Wasser und Du kannst dort auch Angeln. Ich empfehle Dir jedoch nicht von Hvide Sande dort hin zu fahren, das sind 80 km. Die Seehund die dort in der Region auf Bänke übernachten kommen tagsüber nach Hvide Sande und pflücken förmlich den Anglern die Heringe vom Paternoster.



Hallo,

es ist immer wieder eine Freude, deine Nachrichten zu lesen. Heute bin ich etwas in Zeitstress, deshalb werde ich mich kürzer fassen.

Deine Tipps sind super und ich werde sie mir zu Herzen nehmen. Mir geht es ja nicht darum, dass ich unbedingt auf das Meer muss, ich möchte auf Seefische angeln, die es im Fjord nicht, bzw. sehr vereinzelt gibt. Natürlich muss auch die Zeit stimmen, das ist klar.
Mein Traum wäre Seelachs/Köhler, aber dafür müsste ich weiter nach Norden oder zum Riff...

Du wirst lachen, die Ho Bucht habe ich auch auf den Zettel genommen, da wir in Nr. Nebel wohnen, passt die super. Ich habe nach Slipanlagen gesucht und in unserem Umkreis Bork Havn (Fjord), Hvide Sande /Seeseite und Fjord) und halt die Ho Bucht entdeckt. Das wäre natürlich eine gute Alternative... Ist denn dort der Fischbestand anders als im Fjord oder ziehen dort auch nicht so viele Fische rein? Es scheint ja ziemlich flach zu sein...


----------



## scobby89 (13. Februar 2019)

Für die Heringsangler von der Schleuse:
"Geheimtipp", wenn es mal nicht läuft:
--> Paternoster mit roter Fischhaut und kleineren Haken!


----------



## pomerodi71 (13. Februar 2019)

scobby89 schrieb:


> Für die Heringsangler von der Schleuse:
> "Geheimtipp", wenn es mal nicht läuft:
> --> Paternoster mit roter Fischhaut und kleineren Haken!



"Flatterblei" ist dann auch super... Gewicht des Bleis nicht zu hoch und schön platt sollte es sein, damit es langsam und halt "flatternd" sinkt (Ich gieße mir die Bleie selbst, denn die käuflich zu erwebenden Bleie sind meist zu dick). Man sollte das aber etwas weiter von der Schleuse entfernt anwenden, wo man nicht gerade Schulter an Schulter steht, da das Blei schon ein wenig zu Seite abdriftet.

Gerne genommen wird auch ein Pilker statt Blei, da ich aber keine Hornhechte fangen will, lasse ich es lieber.


----------



## raxrue (13. Februar 2019)

Super, dass es mit dem neuen Thread geklappt hat!
Da möchte ich gleich noch mal die Anfrage zum jährlichen Hvide-Sande-Treffen hier wiederholen.
Im nächsten Jahr fallen die beweglichen Feiertage relativ spät, deshalb bin ich auch etwas später bei oben!
Genau gesagt vom 26.05.-02.06.2019, also in der Woche um Christi Himmelfahrt!
@all: Wer ist in dem Zeitraum noch in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und hat Lust auf ein Treffen? Die genaue Zeit können wir dann unter den Beteiligten ausdiskutieren!
Also beginne ich mal die Liste:

Otto
Marko
Rüdiger


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2019)

@ pomerodi 71
Das ist ja interessant, das Ihr in Nr. Nebel ein Haus gemietet habt, wo seid ihr denn ? Doch nicht bei meiner Holden, das könnte ich dann nicht ertragen.*lach
Es sind reichlich Fischarten im Fjord, die im Meer vorkommen - die dicken Fische, die Du suchst sind dort nicht, da die in ganz anderen Tiefen vorkommen, die wir ja hier an der Nordseeküste nicht haben - die findest Du aber auch nicht in der westl. Ostsee. Da muss Du förmlich, wenn Du mehr als 15 m Tiefe angeln willst, eine Schaufel an der Schnur arbeiten lassen. Da sind Fanggebiet wie:  Norwegen  oder die Orkney Inseln,  die Kanalinseln zwischen Frankreich und GB  angesagt. Da solltest Du mit anderem  Geschirr arbeiten - hier in DK, kannst Du , ich sage das - mit einer Rute alle Fische fangen - ich bin zufällig solch ein Typ, da ich die Angelei mit ganz andern Augen betrachte, wie manch ein Angler. Ich habe eine alte Rute aus der DDR, ein Hochseeknüppel Vollglasfiber, die ist schon mehrmals zwischen der Autotür gekommen - die lebt immer noch. In der Zwischenzeit sind bei mir neue andere und teure Ruten kaputt gegangen - ist halt so . Problem ist, das ich bei einer teuren Markenrute noch nicht mal das Oberteil nachkaufen kann.
Es sind natürlich ganz wunderbare Ruten auf dem Markt, die sind haltbar und so leicht, dass Du die gar nicht merkst, wenn Dir die aus den Händen fällt, weil Du schon Tag und Nacht am Angeln bist - die Rute immer in den Händen hast - jedoch zwischendurch immer mal ein Minutenschlaf da war. Dann denkst Du, das habe ich gar nicht gemerkt, dass mir die Rute aus den Händen gefallen ist.
Wenn Du richtige dicke Seefische fangen willst - dann geht das nicht im Fjord - das vergleiche ich, als wenn Du ein 5 Mark Stück am Rande der Autobahn suchst, Du findest schneller eins in der Kneipe - muss aber ein gutes  Auge haben  und schnelles Handel - wie beim Angeln , sonst hat es ein anderer aufgehoben.

Benötigst Du denn für deine  "Gurke" eine Slipanlage, in Nymidegabe wo die Esehäuser sind, kannst du mit dem Wagen und Trailer dirket bis zur Wasserkante fahren sogar den Trailer ins Wasser fahren. dann schiebst Du nur das Boot vom Trailer.  Ich hatte auch solch ein Boot mal,  dieses habe ich mit einen  zweiten  Mann in jeder Bucht ins Wasser bekommen - oft bin ich mit dem Trailer voll ins  Wasser gefahren - habe jedoch auch obwohl die Radlager vom Trailer - laut Papier wasserdicht sind, zweimal an der Straße ein Radlager wechseln müssen - da das Salzwasser es vernichtet hat - die hatte ich immer als Reserve mit bei den weiten Strecken z.B. zur Türkei.
Zur Ho Bucht, die fällt zum Teil bei Ebbe trocken aber nicht alles.  Natürlich ziehen da Fische  rein, da mündet die Varde Au, eine der ganz großen Flüsse, hier an der Küste von der Nordsee wo auch Mefos und Lachse gefangen werden.
Wie die Fangmöglichkeiten dort sind bzw. sind dort sicherlich auch ein Schutzzonen, kann ich nicht sagen - setzt dich mit Angelvereinen oder dem Touristikbüro in Verbindung
bzw. das Fischereimuseum in Esbjerg
Das gesamte Wattenmeer von Esbjerg bis zu den Niederlanden  fällt bei Ebbe trocken - die Kleinfische aber auch Dorsche ziehen sich in den Prielen zurück - bekommen einen Sonnenbrand und verenden später oder ziehen mit der Ebbe ab ins Tiefe Gebiet - z.B. Makrele, Hering  u.v. andere Arten.
Ich mache mir jetzt den Spaß und teile Dir alle Saisonfische und Besucher des Wattenmeeres mit.
Aal, Atlantische Makrele, Dicklippige Meeräsche, Dreistachliger Stichling, Fleckengrundel, Flußneunauge, Meerneunauge, Franzosendorsch, Gefleckter Leierfisch, Gestreifter Leierfisch, Glattbutt, Kleist, Grauer Knurrhahn, Roter Knurrhahn,  Große Schlangennadel, Großer und Kleiner Sandaal, Hornhecht, Hundshai, Kabeljau, Dorsch, Kliesche, Lachs, Limande, Meerforelle, Mittelmeer Seequappe, Neunstachliger Stichling, Sardelle, Anchovis, Sardine, Seelachs, Köhler, Steinbutt, Stint, Stintdorsch, Stöcker, Streifenbarbe, Vierbärtelige Seequappe, Wittling Zwergdorsch, Zwegzunge

Jetzt hast Du von mir einen gedeckten Tisch bekommen, da jeder Bootsfahrer, ja einen hat, der sich auskennt.*lach

Ich gebe Dir noch einen Tipp, mach Dir nicht so viel Gedanken, hau den Knüppel rein, biete den Köder richtig an und warte bzw. binde die superleichte Angel fesst,
Jetzt ist alles gepostet worden, nun kommen die Einkaufspreise dran - bedenke, in DK hat man 25% Mehrwertsteuer und zusätzlich noch eine Zuckersteuer und die harten Getränke sind auch teuer, da der Staat ja die Krankenkasse ist, denn wenn er später den Menschen helfen muss, die durch Alkohol bzw. Zucker entstanden ist, dann ist die
Kauleiste und der Klinik Aufenthalt vorher bezahlt worden.
Wünsch Dir viele Fische


----------



## Harti (13. Februar 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Super, dass es mit dem neuen Thread geklappt hat!
> Da möchte ich gleich noch mal die Anfrage zum jährlichen Hvide-Sande-Treffen hier wiederholen.
> Im nächsten Jahr fallen die beweglichen Feiertage relativ spät, deshalb bin ich auch etwas später bei oben!
> Genau gesagt vom 26.05.-02.06.2019, also in der Woche um Christi Himmelfahrt!
> ...


Torsten 

Man munkelt das es in der vermeintlichen Woche so Richtig abgeht mit den Heringen. Habe gerade gebucht.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2019)

@Harti
Torsten - bist Du denn in der Zeit in Hvide Sande - das wäre Super. Hast Du mein Posting gelesen mit dem Film von der Westküste, einmalig dieser Film. Er hat einige Preise bekommen. Ich versuche ihn  zu besorgen, der muss ja nicht an dem Tag gezeigt werden, wo wir zusammen den Heringsbestand dezimieren - wir hatten ja immer Zuschauer und ich habe zu den Zuschauern gesagt, das fluppt nur weil wir im  Anglerboard sind, dort haben die Mitglieder gepostet, was wir machen müssen.
Sicherlich lesen jetzt einige diese Zeilen.
Marko mit Frau ist bei uns  - wir können auch den Film in den Ausstellungsräumen anschauen - ich muss mit Inge dann reden  und am Lagefeuer werden die Heringe gebraten.  In den Esehäusern haben wir dieses Treffen ja auch schon mal gemacht - dieses geht auch - dann bringe ich noch ein Kanu mit. Oder wir machen es im den Räumlichkeiten vom Fischereimuseum - diese muss ich auch organisieren und ich kann nicht sagen ob das klappt, die schließen um 17.00 Uhr, da geht uns gute Zeit verloren.
Das hängt ja auch vom Wetter ab, wenn es regnet, können wir uns Treffen aber ich stelle mich nicht dahin und hole mir nasse Socken für Heringe.
Ich glaube beim letzten Treffen, war es am Bistro neben dem Angelladen und sind dann zum Wasser gegangen und haben geangelt. Kann mal einige Fotos einstellen von den letzten Treffen
Torsten, da hast Du  recht, daß es in der Woche richtig abgeht, da ja die guten Angler, die ich kenne da sind - schleift die Haken ich will was sehen.
Gruß auch an Frauchen

@ Okram24
Marko, Du bzw. Dein Frauchen hat doch reichlich Fotos gemacht bei den Anglertreffen.  Ich habe sie gesucht, finde sie nicht und wollte die nicht aus dem Buch kopieren - habe kaum noch Zeit, da ich morgen einen harten Tag habe, setzt du sie doch rein auch die von den Esehäusern - aber nehme  welche wo ich gekemmt bin - Danke!
Gruß

@ skoby89

Danke für den Geheimtipp, den Du eingestellt hast.
Das mit den kleinen Haken kann ich bejahen, noch besser sind kleine Haken mit nach innnen gebogener Spitze (Cirkle Hooks) beim Drillen ziehen die sich tiefer ins Fleisch und beim Landen d.h. hoch heben übers Geländer fallen bei normalen Haken schon Heringe ab, da sie ja ganz weiches Fleisch haben - bei diesen Haken verlierts Du kaum welche.
Ich nehme Fischhaut in Silber, diese Farbe hat eine bessere Reflexion.  Wenn die Sonne senkrecht steht ist es auch nicht so gut.
Die Farbe rot, ist Unterwasser förmlich ein Tarnfarbe die in wenigen Metern Unterwasser - unser Auge - auch vom Fisch kaum noch wahrgenommen wird. Es ist die erste Farbe die ausgefiltert wird.  Deswegen sind ja die Fische die in den tieferen Gewässern sich aufhalten so farbenfroh - einige so rot, das man an Land  Angst vor dem Fisch bekommt. *lach 
Ist aber was Wahres dran.
Wobei das rot an der Oberfläche sicherlich besser fängt als wenn einer reichlich  Lametta da dran hat - da bekommen die Heringe es ja mit der Angst zutun.

@ pommerode71
das ist zwar schön, wenn man sich selbst etwas herstellt - dein Flatterblei bringt sicherlich auch Fangerfolg.
Für die Natur ist es nicht gut, in DK aber auch in anderen Ländern ist Blei inzwischen verboten und darf nicht mehr verkauft werden.
Der Sockel von Helgoland ist geschmückt mit Pilker aller Art und Bleie. Vor Jahrzehnten schon wurde dann das Angeln dort verboten.
Ich kenne beliebte Aalfangplätze an der Talsperren in Westfalen, wenn dann der Ruhrverband das Wasser mal aus bestimmten Gründen abgelassen hat, dann konntest Du an den Stellen wo die Aale gefangen wurden tausend Kilogramm Blei finden - einige haben dann  Bleie gesucht und gefunden , aber nicht aus Naturschutzgründen  - egal wo, wie und was - nur Gewinn zählt.


----------



## pomerodi71 (14. Februar 2019)

@LAC 
Wir sind nicht genau in Nr. Nebel, sondern in Houstrup. Wer der Vermieter ist, weiß ich gar nicht genau. Mein Vater regelt das immer alles.

Die Frage ist, was du als dicke Fische definierst. 
Mir geht es nicht darum Meterfische zu fangen, sondern um die Abwechslung. Zander, Hecht und Barsch habe ich Zuhause, wobei mich die Fjord-Barsche schon reizen. Ich möchte gerne Fische vom Boot fangen, die ich sonst nicht bekomme. Deine Liste ist natürlich wahnsinnig ansprechend, aber nur mit den wenigsten Fischen werde ich Kontakt bekommen. Ich denke mal die Zielfische werden Barsche, Plattfische und Heringe werden. Klar, ein maßiger Dorsch wäre schön, aber den erwarte ich so wie das 5 Mark Stück auf der Autobahn. 
Den Teil, welche Fische Ende Mai "Saison" haben, werde ich am Ende meiner Planungen genauer analysieren. Das ist der spaßige Teil der Planungen, auf den ich mich am meisten freue.
Rutentechnisch werden wir auch nichts Besonderes nehmen, sondern Spinnruten verwenden. Auch da stehen noch die Planungen aus, welche Schnur, was für Vorfächer und und und... 

Meinst du mit den Esehäusern in Nymindegab die Ecke mit dem Steg, wo immer Barschangler stehen oder mit Belly-Booten rumpaddeln? Ich befürchte, da komme ich nicht mit meiner "Gurke" nicht zugange. Das Boot wiegt mit Motor locker über 400 Kg und ich hätte Befürchtungen, dass ich mich da festfahre. Soweit ich weiß, ist das Ufer nicht befestigt.
Wenn das die Stelle ist, wäre es ein Heimspiel, da wir sonst gegenüber an "Palle's" Put & Take See angeln. Früher haben wir dort auch gut gefangen, nun baden wir nur noch teuer unsere Würmer. Aber da geht es rein um die Entspannung und wir lieben den See.  
Was ich gar nicht bedacht habe, ist dass das Salzwasser die Radlager angreifen könnte. Noch 'ne Baustelle 
Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob die Lager Wasserdicht sind (denke eher nicht), muss aber definitiv mit den Reifen in das Wasser um zu slippen. Ich denke mal abends schön mit Süßwasser abspritzen hilft da nicht, oder?

Thema Schutzzonen: Ich habe noch nie ein Land erlebt, wo Internetseiten so schlecht programmiert sind, bzw nicht erreichbar, wie in Dänemark. Entweder bekomme ich gar keine Antwort oder Fehler 404. Es muss doch Seiten in Dänemark geben, die mir Schutzzonen mit Zusatzinformationen zum Angeln liefern. Wie schon mal erwähnt, sind im Fjord oder der Ho Bucht fast nur Schutzzonen, aber ich denke die meisten sind im Mai beangelbar.

Falls also jemand eine funktionierende Webseite kennt, wäre ich über einen Link dankbar.

Zum Thema Blei:
Du sagst Blei ist in Dänemark verboten? Meinst du den Verkauf oder auch den Einsatz beim Angeln? An der Schleuse sehe nahezu 90% der rot/weißen Bleigewichte im Einsatz und der Rest verwendet Pilker... Was mir aber auffiel sind die Verkäufer, die Blei direkt an die Herings-Angler verkaufen. Ist das quasi der "Blei-Schwarzmarkt"?

Blei ist in der Tat nicht gut für die Natur und ich bemühe mich Abrisse zu vermeiden. Ich denke aber auch Edelstahl oder Tungsten sind nicht der wahre Jakob. 
Was also nehmen? Steine mit Loch? Ich glaube, das machen Welsangler als Abriss-"Blei"...


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2019)

@ pomerodi71
Jetzt in Kurzform die Antworten: die rot/weißen  Gewichte die in DK verkauft werden  und mit Kunststoff überzogen sind besteht nicht aus Blei - wenn ein Paternoster abgerissen wird, ist der Plunder trotzdem Dreck mit den Haken auf Grund. 

Die Flüsse, die in der Nordsee münden - haben alle im Mündungsbereich eine Schutzzone, da sich dort die Fische sammeln. Das ist normal weltweit. 

Dänemark ist ein spezielles Land, da haben früher die reichen Leute ein Ferienhaus in den Dünen gebaut. Das waren nur vereinzelte, dann kamen immer mehr, Auf dem Holmlandklitt haben nur wenige Menschen gewohnt  um die 20 Familien, da sind jetzt zig tausend Ferienhäuser Ich kenne kein Land, wo so viele Ferienhäuser auf kleinsten Raum angeboten werden - da ist Dänemark Weltmeister, das ist ein große Gefahr, denn wenn das so weiter geht, kommt der Tag, wo die Urlauber nicht mehr hinfahren. Blaavand wird schon Ballermann von DK genannt. Jeder will Geld verdienen und Angler im  Haus kann zum Problem werden, da sie die gefangen Fische im Hause sauber machen - die passen natürlich auf, dass kein Schuppen an den Tapeten kleben - jedoch im Gesicht sind sie. Damit will ich sagen, daß auf Angler oder Jugendliche die in Gruppen kommen Agenturen kaum ein Wert drauf legen, da mit Problemen zu rechnen ist - es wird ja trotzdem vermietet. Die Holde hat sechs Vermietungsobjekte als Eigentum, die kann Bücher schreiben. 
Ich habe Seekarten aber eine spezielle Webseite kenn ich nicht, ich will ja nicht Angeln in anderen Gebiete - ich fange meine Heringe, Hornhechte in Hvide Sande und auch Aale und dann un wann durch Zufall einen anderen und im Fjord Barsch und Hecht und in unsere Au, Forellen Hecht Barsch früher auch Äschen die sind jetzt geschützt.
Alle anderen Fische interessieren mich nicht . und wenn, dann fahre ich dort hin, wo ich auch kapitale finden kann.
Das mein Radlager den Geist aufgegeben haben liegt 45 Jahre zurück - ich glaube die sind heute besser. Ich haben sie nach der Montge am Wegesrand, dann später immer mit Schmierfett so eingerieben, daß kein Salzwasser eindringen konnte - vielleicht habe ich mir auch was vorgemacht, jedenfalls dachte ich das es besser ist. Das war auch alles nicht so tragisch - da ich meistens 7 Wochen unterwegs war.
Wo du dein Boot gut ins Wasse lassen kannst ist in Bork Haven, das ist der südlichste Hafen - von da kannst u dann schnelle um die Halbinsel Tipperne fahren und dann kan du in den alten Ausläufer Angeln auf Barsch, Hecht, Maränen, Plattfisch sind dort auch - oder bin nach Hvide Sande fahren und dort auf Hering und Hornhecht. Der Hornhecht ist ein toller Kämpfer - er wird auch im Voksmund als der "Marlin des kleinen Mannes"  genannt, da er gewaltige Sprünge aus dem Wasser macht, abe nur, wenn die Montage nicht richtig war, und der Haken im vorderem  Maulkochen sitzt, dann versuche er den Haken abzuschütteln - ab und zu hat sich befreit, weil der haken kaum eindringen kann.
Für den Fang enes Hornhechtes mache ich ein spezielle  Montage - da sitz der Haken im Schlund und das schöne ist, ich kann den Biss vorher schon ansagen und mich gau konzentrieren auf den Anschlag, den ich wenige Sekunden später machen muss. Zig mal schon hier genau beschrieben im Thread.
Für mich ist Hvide Sande nur für Hornhecht und Hering interessant und gut - alle anderen Fischarten, die kann man fangen, aber ich will dort nicht meine Zeit vertrödeln für einen kleinen Dorsch oder ein  Plattfisch - den man für wenig Geld bei Fischer kaufen Kann.

Durch die Schleuse - muss ich ja nicht mehr viel schreiben - das Thema  haben wir ja schon durchgekaut.

In der Ho Bucht ist ein Klubhaus für Ruderer, dort muss auch eine Slipanlage sein - in Esbjerg auch, da ist aber schon Wattenmeer, da muss Du eine Seekarte haben und alles an Bord, damit du nicht aufläufst, weil dort Sandbänke sind wo die Seehunde liegen. Du kannst auch mit dem Boot zu der vorgelagerten Insel Fanö fahren - traumhaft schön die ganzen Puppenhäuser - und in jedem Haus kannst etwas kaufen.
Komm erst mal hier hoch - dann siehst Du was Du machen kannst, wie lange willst Du denn bleiben, 4 Wochen, dann lohnt es sich nur eine Woche kann es sein - ich bin gemein, das Du gar nicht zum Angeln kommst - da Du mehr am rumfahren bist und am suchen bist. Das sind ja alles Kilometer , wenn Du vom Ferienplatz anach Hvide sande fährt und dich dort erkundigst und die richtige Person gefunden hats, dann ist der Tag vorrüber. 
Fahr mit dem Kahn nach Hvide Sande oder nach Bork Haven und setz den dort  ins Wasser und dann kann Du den ganzen Fjord abfahren. Mit dem rumsuchen verliert Du nur Zeit und keiner kann Dir ein richtige Antwort geben


----------



## Harti (14. Februar 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @Harti
> Torsten - bist Du denn in der Zeit in Hvide Sande - das wäre Super. Hast Du mein Posting gelesen mit dem Film von der Westküste, einmalig dieser Film. Er hat einige Preise bekommen. Ich versuche ihn  zu besorgen, der muss ja nicht an dem Tag gezeigt werden, wo wir zusammen den Heringsbestand dezimieren - wir hatten ja immer Zuschauer und ich habe zu den Zuschauern gesagt, das fluppt nur weil wir im  Anglerboard sind, dort haben die Mitglieder gepostet, was wir machen müssen.
> Sicherlich lesen jetzt einige diese Zeilen.
> Marko mit Frau ist bei uns  - wir können auch den Film in den Ausstellungsräumen anschauen - ich muss mit Inge dann reden  und am Lagefeuer werden die Heringe gebraten.  In den Esehäusern haben wir dieses Treffen ja auch schon mal gemacht - dieses geht auch - dann bringe ich noch ein Kanu mit. Oder wir machen es im den Räumlichkeiten vom Fischereimuseum - diese muss ich auch organisieren und ich kann nicht sagen ob das klappt, die schließen um 17.00 Uhr, da geht uns gute Zeit verloren.
> ...


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2019)

@Harti 
Torsten diese Probleme hatte ich auch am Anfang.
 Ich freue mich auch - wir sind ja förmlich durchs Anglerboard zusammen geschweißt worden.
Möchte die vielen schönen Stunden die wir verbracht haben nicht missen.
In Hvide Sande werden wir mal richtig zuschlagen. Ich versuche mal die Liste wieder sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## pomerodi71 (15. Februar 2019)

@LAC
Uns geht es in erster Linie um das abwechslungsreiche Angeln und weniger um große Fänge. Wer 6 Tage am Forellensee gesessen hat und mit 3 40er Forellen nach Hause gefahren ist, hat keine großen Ansprüche. Letztendlich halte ich auch nichts davon, mehr zu fangen, als ich verwerten kann. Kapitale wären natürlich toll, aber dafür müssten wir dann mit dem Kutter raus. 
Klar, könnte ich auch günstig beim Fischhändler einkaufen, aber das kann ich auch hier. Bremerhaven ist in 45 Minuten erreicht 
Das Verwerten ist auch der Grund, warum wir nicht auf Hornhecht gehen. Wir mögen Hornhecht geschmacklich einfach nicht. Wenn wir mal einen als Beifang haben, geben wir ihn bei unserem Nachbarn (einen Dänen) ab, der sich freut und ihn einlegt. Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass es ein toller Drill ist.

Wir sind nur eine Woche dort. Deshalb plane ich ja so akribisch vorweg, wo wir ins Wasser gehen können. Ich habe mir Navionics als App installiert und schon ein paar interessante Punkte im Fjord und in der Ho Bucht abgespeichert. Letztendlich bedeutet es nicht, dass es  Hotspots sind, aber wir haben ein Ziel.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, haben wir ja auch den ganzen Tag Zeit. Kann es etwas Schöneres geben, als mit einer Rute in der Hand über das Meer/den Fjord zu driften? Wenn wir dann keine Massen an Fischen fangen, ist es trotzdem Entspannung pur.
Für die "Massen" werden wir einen Tag zur Schleuse gehen. Da macht jeder einen Eimer voll und hat für 1 Jahr Hering. Vielleicht bist du ja an diesem Tag auch gerade dort


----------



## raxrue (15. Februar 2019)

ja ich bin in der Woche in HS. Wollte mich eigentlich in die Liste eintragen so wie es Rüdiger gemacht hat. Irgendwie bin ich auf Kriegsfuss mit dem neuen AB Programm, hat nicht ganz so geklappt wie ich wollte.

...mit rechts die Zeile Markieren...dann Strg und C gleichzeitig drücken....dann in deine Nachricht gehen und Strg und V drücken...und schon ist der Text Kopiert


----------



## raxrue (15. Februar 2019)

Mit Links die Zeile markieren..sorry


Otto..welche Größe hatten wir bei den Circle Hooks von Balzer... war das Größe 8 ?? oder 10..??


----------



## Harti (15. Februar 2019)

Hej Rüdiger,

_...mit rechts die Zeile Markieren...dann Strg und C gleichzeitig drücken....dann in deine Nachricht gehen und Strg und V drücken...und schon ist der Text Kopiert _

Danke, ist Genial, hätte ich auch mit kopieren selbst drauf kommen können! Ging früher über "Zitieren" aber einfacher.

_Also führe ich die Liste fort:_

Otto
Marko
Rüdiger 
Torsten 

@otto
ja, wir haben die letzten 15 Jahre viel miteinander erlebt. Vom Angeln bis hin zur Kunst, ein absolut breites Spektrum. Es war immer wieder ein Erlebnis in HS zu sein und es wird auch dieses Jahr ein Highlight werden. Ich freue mich das auch wieder eine super Truppe zusammen kommt!


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2019)

@ pommerodie71
Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, ein Fahrt über den Fjord und auf der anderen Seite ein Kaffee trinken und wieder zurück und dabei etwas Angeln - ist schon ein Genuss - ob da nun ein kapitaler Fisch am Haken geht oder nicht, spielt in meinen Augen keine Rolle. Ich muss gar nicht die Kapitalen fangen, für mich ist das Angeln einfach ein Ausgleich. Möchte aber was fangen, denn wenn ich nach einer gewissen Zeit nichts gefangen habe, dann liegt es nicht an mir, sondern weil dort keiner ist.
Dann höre ich auf, weil ich dann wieder meine Arbeit nachgehe - ist besser als Angeln.
Ich habe ja in früheren Zeiten ein paar deutsche und europäische Rekordfische gefangen, die ich nach den Bedingungen der Förderation der Europäische Seeangler registriert habe.
Das ist ja keine Kunst, man muss nur die Gewässer bzw. bestimmte Stellen kennen wo die Kapitalen vorkommen und Zeit haben - dann fluppt das . Ich könnte einen weiteren in Hvide Sande fangen bei den Hornhechten, wenn ich Bock hätte, habe ich aber nicht mehr. Da ich diese Rekordfische  nur aus einem Grund gefangen habe, weil ich früher Referate gehalten habe, bei Angelvereinen, dass sie beim Besatz auch an die nicht angelbaren Fische denken sollen, zum Teil sind sie ja bedroht. Da musste ich mir anhören aus der ersten Reihe, von den älteren Mitglieder, behangen mit Treue Orden vom Verein, der soll lieber mal dicke Fische fangen, als uns hier was von bedrohten Tieren zu erzählen - das habe ich dann wahr genommen, damit sie ihr Maul halten.- dann kamen sie angekrochen und wollen wissen wie ich die gefangen habe.
Und dein Put und Take See - wo die Reste von einer Mauer aus dem letzten Krieg zu sehen sind, da waren mal vor Jahren viele Angler, jetzt sind dort  kaum noch Angler zu sehen.  Bei uns in der Nähe, war ein große "Forellensee" für Angler, hat zu gemacht, der Betreiber hat sein ganzes Gelände eingezäunt und hält jetzt Wildscheine dort. Mit solchen Put und Take Seen kann man in meinen Augen auch kein Geld mit verdienen - die Angler wollen viel fangen, aber wenig bezahlen -solch ein See der muss ja auch gepflegt werden und vieles mehr, der Einkauf der Fische, Besatz, und die Kontrollen, das sind alles Stunden, die werden gar nicht bezahlt.  In Dänemark ist der Mindestlohn pro Std. 17,50 Euro  und nach Umfrage, die glücklichsten Menschen sein  -
Erst wenn sich solch ein Forellensee zum Erlebnispark entwickelt hat, wo man Bier und andere Getränke und auch Übernachten kann, kommt man eben über die Runden  - ich sage auch dann nicht, weil es nur ein Saisonbetrieb ist.

@raxrue
Mein liebe Freund  - 8er Haken
Ich werde die Liste kopierne und erneut einstellen, damit man nicht suchen muss - werde Dich dabei schreiben - hoffe Du kommst.

@Harti 
Torsten, freut mich, das Du dabei bist - ich glaube Du oder Marko war es der mit mir den Rekordfisch in Hvide Sande fangen wollte - liegt schon Jahre zurück - haben wir ja im Vorfeld schon abgebrochen.


----------



## raxrue (16. Februar 2019)

wir werden zum Heringsangeln hochkommen sobald die Schwimmplatform im Wasser ist und die Heringe eigetroffen sind...die zweite Runde ist dann im Mai-Juni...da aber mit Familie...Material ist in ausreichernder Menge schon gekauft so das Otto auf sein gewohntes und bewährtes Material nicht Verzichten braucht ...muss immer mal wieder an unseren Jürgen B. denken...schade das er nicht mehr da ist...


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2019)

@raxrue 
An Jürgen B. denke ich sehr oft, Jürgen, war ein guter Freund und wir haben viele schöne Stunden sogar Tage zusammen verbracht - habe bei ihm immer geschlafen, wenn ich Raum Düsseldorf war. Er war ja ein schlauer Mann und hatte auch Ahnung vom Angeln und wenn er in Hvide Sande war, haben wir zusammen geangelt. Ich möchte die Stunden und Tage nicht missen, die ich mit Ihm sowie mit sein Frauchen verbracht habe. Wir hatten natürlich auch Unterschiede, Jürgen arbeitete immer mit dem besten Material was auf dem Markt war und meins betrachtete er als Kirmesbesteck. Da hatte er natürlich recht  und oft verstand er die Welt nicht mehr, das ich damit  Fische fange kann. Schade das er nicht mehr bei uns ist.

 Hier mal ein Bild vom Anglerboard Treffen vor einigen Jahren (Jürgen ist der mit Brille) am südlichem Fjord in den Esehäuser. Das sind die Häuser in Nymindegab, wo früher die "Fischer" mit den Esemädchen - so nannte man die Frauen - zusammen in der Heringssaison gelebt haben - sie haben wenn die Landwirte am fischen waren , in den Häusern, die Langleinen wieder mit Köder bestückt, die gefangenen Fische gereinigt und getrocknet.  Sie wurden von den Landwirten zur Heringszeit förmlich angeheuert - damals waren diese Esemädchen  Saisonarbeiter. Heute ist es umgekehrt, da ist der Angler in Hvide Sande ein Saisonarbeiter.
Man darf nicht denken, das die Menschen an der Nordsee hier Fischer waren, das waren Landwirte, die wenn der Schwarmfisch kam dann Fische gefangen haben im Ausläufer vom Fjord bzw.auf der Nordsee, wenn sie ruhig war.


----------



## Harti (16. Februar 2019)

_@Harti 
Torsten, freut mich, das Du dabei bist - ich glaube Du oder Marko war es der mit mir den Rekordfisch in Hvide Sande fangen wollte - liegt schon Jahre zurück - haben wir ja im Vorfeld schon abgebrochen.
_
Jürgen war wirklich eine Bereicherung hier im AB und Ihn zu treffen in HS war immer ein Erlebnis. 

Das mit dem Rekordfisch ist aus einer sprichwörtlichen Schnapsidee entsprungen. Beim Genuß eines Glases "gehaltvollen" selbstgemachten Fruchtwein´s in der Wohnung Freiraum kam die Idee auf, einen Rekordfisch in HS zu fangen. Die Chancen dafür stehen in HS ja nicht schlecht und wir hatten auch tatsächlich kapitale Hornhechte gefangen. Aber wir haben dieses Vorhaben nicht ernsthaft weiter verfolgt und statt einem Rekordfisch hatten wir dann einen Seehund vor der Linse, der versuchte uns die Heringe vom Haken zu lutschen. Das war ein riesen Gaudi und mein Video davon hat schon häufig die Runde gemacht.


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2019)

@Harti
Ein Member hat ein Film gedreht, wo ich die Seehunde förmlich locke, er ist hier eingestellt. Der Seehund nimmt ja über die Barthaare alles auf, der erkennt sofort, wo förmlich der Hering am Haken am zapplen ist und auch wie schnell er sich bewegt bzw. welche Bewegungen er macht und in welcher Geschwindigkeit er gezogen wird - darauf stellt er sich genau ein. Wenn ich Heringe am Haken hatte, und sehe, das der Seehund abtauchte, dann wusste ich, er kommt zu mir, dann habe ich ganz schnell ein Moment noch gekurbelt und dann langsam -  jedoch mehr an der Oberfläche, dann sah ich den Seehund kommen - ein Meter etwa tief und wenn er  zuschnappen wollte habe ich mit der Rute einen richtigen Schlag gezogen, dann hat er daneben gebissen, das geht aber nur zwei, drei mal, dann ist er kurz vor der Mauer und  kehrte ab, weil er die ganzen Zuschauer bzw. Angler sieht. Ist eine kleine Einlage die ich dann und wann mal mache, sonst kann man das Heringsangeln ja nicht ertragen.
Letztes Jahr oder vor zwei Jahren, hatte ich ja einen Lachs an der Angel - ein Kapitaler, ein Meter hatte er, der  machte solche Fluchtversuche, das kann man sich nicht vorstellen - alle Angler zogen Ihre Ruten rein, da waren ca. 15 Angler - fand ich sehr gut - Danke! Ich habe ihn zig mal gesehen, dann bin ich zu den neuen Stegen gegangen - ich hatte ihn schon langsam müde gedrillt, Marko stand schon griffbereit am Ufer , dann machte er einen richtigen Schlag und er hatte sein Freiheit zurück - ist ja auch ok, da es ja auch verboten ist sie zu entnehmen.
Über Seehunde kann ich schöne Geschichten erzählen - im Anglerboard, ist ein Foto, da trage ich einen Seehund in meiner Jacke - ein Member hilft mir dabei. nur der Kopf schaut raus, da poste ich, dass ich diesen trainiert habe, der speziell die Heringe vom Haken pflückt und sogar ein Meter aus dem Wasser springen kann und sie in der Luft noch vom Paternoster schnappen  kann.
In Esbjerg im Fischereimuseum springen sie zwei Meter hoch im Aquarium und holen sich den Fisch aus der Hand.
Tiere können ganz schnell lernen, wenn´s um Futter geht.

Früher hatte ich ein 500 L. Seewasseraquarium  - die Fische hatte ich mir in Mittelmeer gefangen und mitgebracht. Drei Fische hatte ich soweit, das sie fünf bis 10 cm Zentimeter aus dem Wasser sprangen und mir das Futter aus der Hand bzw. zwischen den Fingerspitzen geholt haben Und eine Seeanemone, die ich immer fütterte mit Sardinen, die hat mich in der ersten Zeit auch beschossen mit ihren Nesselkapseln - nach einem Jahr, konnte ich meine Hand förmlich durch die Tentakeln ziehen und sie anfassen ohne beschossen zu werden, da sie genau wusste, diese beweglichen Teile (Finger) geben mir Futter.

Zurück nach Hvide Sande, ich habe auf der Fjordseite Angler gesehen, die auf Hering oder Hornhecht angeln, jedoch gleichzeitig nur eine Schnur an der Kante zum Wasser runter gelassen haben und mit einer kleine Pose zusätzlich noch auf Aal gegangen sind, hatten auch welche gezogen. Es ist interessant, wie ideenreich einige Angler sind - wie nennt man diese Angelei ?


----------



## raxrue (17. Februar 2019)

ist es nicht schön wenn sie ohne Kopf und Gurgeln...gar lieblich in der Pfanne schmurgeln.....

Habe mal in Erwartung des kommenden Platz in der Tiefkühle gemacht...


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2019)

@raxrue
Das sieht ja lecker aus, Du muss noch mehr Platz machen, da Du ja weitaus mehr fangen wirst.
Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Februar 2019)

Moin Otto,
ich bin "leider" das Wochenende vorher oben, somit leider nicht beim Treffen dabei.
Auf Deinen Bild vom Treffen bin ich vorne rechts der langhaarige  die sind aber mittlerweile auch ab.
BG
Carsten


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2019)

*Wollt ihr mal richtig Fische fangen?*

ob Frau, Mann oder Kind, Angler oder Anfänger, jeder Angler der dieses liest ob Member oder nicht und in der Zeit vom *26.05.19  - 02.06.19*
in Hvide Sande oder in der Umgebung ein Häuschen gemietet hat und richtig mal Fische fangen will, der sollte an unserem
jährlichem Treffen teilnehmen. 
Wir werden Gespräche führen, wie man die Fischarten in Hvide Sande am besten überlistet sowie auch reichlich fangen, denn so wie ich lese, sind einige Profis wieder dabei.  Sollte einige Member zu der Zeit in Hvide Sande sein, oder nur ein  Leser, weil er das Angeln liebt jedoch schon langsam verzweifelt, da es nicht so läuft,  wie bei einigen anderen Anglern, dann soll er an diese Worte denken und einfach zum Treffen kommen.

Das war immer eine ganz lockere Runde, so soll es auch jetzt sein,  man lernt sich kennen, jeder berichten etwas. Das ist spannend und Freude kommt auf, wir - so war es immer - werden alle Tricks bekannt geben, aber auch das Gewässer vorstellen bzw. durchleuchten - da einige von uns es lesen können. Ich gebe mir sogar die Mühe, daß er von den anderen Angler und Zuschauer als Hellseher gesehen wird, da er beim Fang vom Hornhecht, den Biss vom Hornhecht schon im Vorfeld ansagen kann - ich werde das theoretisch erklären und  am Gewässer praktisch vorführen, was er dabei beachten muss, das ist dann ein Gaudi.  Andere Angler und Zuschauer, verstehen die Welt nicht mehr, daß er den Biss immer im Vorfeld sagen kann - muss man auch nicht.
Wenn ich sage, jetzt beißt einer und nach ca 6 Sekunden verschwindet dann die Pose - dann kommt Freude auf und der Betrachter versteht die Welt nicht mehr.

Jetzt will ich aber neue Namen sehen -  da diese alles kostenlos ist- außer die Getränke, das haben wir mal gemacht, da wurde wir förmlich zerdrückt *lach und schreibt euch ein.
*

Hvide Sande Treffen der Angler 2019 / zwischen 26.05.19 - 02.06.19

Otto
Marko + Frau
Rüdiger 
Torsten 
*


----------



## anschmu (20. Februar 2019)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> ich bin "leider" das Wochenende vorher oben, somit leider nicht beim Treffen dabei.
> Auf Deinen Bild vom Treffen bin ich vorne rechts der langhaarige  die sind aber mittlerweile auch ab.
> BG
> Carsten


Hallo Carsten, bin auch ab dem 20. in HS vielleicht können wir uns ja mal spontan mit Otto treffen !


----------



## Jesse J (20. Februar 2019)

Moin!

Ich bin vom 4.5 - 18.5 vor Ort  . Ist aber nicht das letzte mal, klappt dann evtl. nächstes Jahr


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. Februar 2019)

Hej Andreas,
im Normalfall immer gerne, ich hab mich nur im Datum geirrt  bin das WE 17. bis 19. 05. oben, davor noch mal im März und ne Woche im April 
BG
Carsten


----------



## Henrik50 (21. Februar 2019)

Moin  

Ich bin vom 27.04. - 18.05. in HS, wie sooft in den letzten Jahren? Hängt mit dem Urlaub meiner Tochter zusammen, der oft in der ersten Woche (Ende April, Anfang Mai)  ist... Klappt halt mal wieder nicht. Vielleicht kann ich das im nächsten Jahr ändern 

LG, Henrik


----------



## raxrue (21. Februar 2019)

Mhhh...nachdem ich das ganze mit den Booten gelesen habe ,hab ich beschlossen auch mit Boot mit Beseglung und Motor zu kommen....


----------



## raxrue (21. Februar 2019)

und Paddeln kann ich das ganze auch noch....und Hochseetauglich ist es auch noch...


----------



## Harti (21. Februar 2019)

Hej Rüdiger,
geiles Teil
Im Jaich ist das bestimmt der Hammer gewesen. Das Kayak wäre der Knüller auf dem südlichen Fjord. Bringe es einfach mit, ich möchte damit mal ne Probefahrt machen. Otto wird auch begeistert sein.
VG
Torsten


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten, bin auch ab dem 20. in HS vielleicht können wir uns ja mal spontan mit Otto treffen !



Wenn ich vor Ort bin und nicht krank, wird das sicherlich gehen - tauschen die Telefonummern aus, damit wir kurzfristig d.h. am nächsten Tag dann  zusammen Fische fangen.

@raxrue 
Rüdiger, da hast Du aber ein geiles Gerät  - im südlichen Fjord kannst Du damit gut Fische fangen. Gut das Du ein Motor dran hast, ein Problem tritt ja auf im Fjord, wenn der Wind das Boot ins Schilf drückt, der Wind hat solch eine Kraft, das Du mit dem Paddel nicht mehr von der Schilfkante weg kommst, Du stichst einmal ein und willst nochmal, da hat der Wind das Boot wieder quer vors Schilf gedrückt. Ich sehe dann und wann Turisten, die sich im  südlichen Fjord ein Kanu gemietet haben - die ziehen es förmlich vor der Schilfkante im Wasser an der Landseite mit einer Leine zur Ausgabestelle. Da kannst du kaum laufen, durch die neuen Schilftriebe, sie ziehen dann Schuhe an, als letzte Rettung.
Ich komme auch nicht weg, mit Paddeln, das ist mir schon mehrmals passiert, ich gehe dann ins Wasser, drehe das Boot in Richtung Wind, damit es keine Angriffsfläche mehr hat, gebe es einen Schupps und springe dann am Ende auf mein Kahn mit dem Bauch und klettere ganz schnell rein und fang an zu paddeln.  Das ist die beste Methode - aber bitte nicht mit lange Gummistiefel. 
Wenn der Wind von der See kommt fahre ich an der Schilfkante zum Meer wieder zum Ausgangspunkt, da bin ich windgeschützt durch das hohe Schilfgras. Normal brauchst Du in einer Richtung gar nicht paddel nur lenken, die Rückenfläche vom Menschen genügt, um ein Kanu zu bewegen. 

Der Fjord an sich, ist ja gefährlich für kleine Boote bei einem Sturm, da er halt so flach ist. fast die Hälfte der gesamten Wasserfläche hat nicht die Tiefe von ein Meter. Eine Welle kann sich dort nicht richtig aufbauen und wird am Grund gebrochen, das ist die Gefahr, dadurch fängt förmlich das Wasser an zu kochen an, sie kommen förmlich von allen Seiten. kippt man um, saufen die meisten ab. Man kann auch nicht stehen, obwohl es 70 cm tief ist, man wird umgeworfen , kann sich nicht festhalten und  wird ein Spielball der Wellen. Ich erwähne es sehr oft, da es Gefahren sind, die nicht jeder Angler kennt, der ein Boot hat und halt Personen auch dort schon ertrunken sind.
Da kann er von den Frauen in Hvide Sande beim Heringsfestival als Mister Hering gewählt werden, weil er einen guten Körperbau und einen herben Fischgeruch hat - auch dieser säuft ab und wird steif im Zinksarg - ohne Eis - nach Hause transportiert.


----------



## raxrue (22. Februar 2019)

https://www.koeder-laden.de/Nach-Ma...edalantrieb-mit-Steueranlage-und-E-Motor.html

wenn mal Taschengeld übrig ist kommt das Teil dran... mit Paddeln macht man bei Wind keine Meter...aber wenn man mit den Füßen arbeitet und dann noch mit Motorunterstützung laufen die Teile ordentlich...war eigendlich für die Ostsee zum Meerforellenangelei gedacht...aber das ist Mann mit Bellyboot   
https://www.germantackle.de/Savage-...MIkczzwKzP4AIVCgDTCh0UFgAGEAQYASABEgIZYPD_BwE

einfach besser Unterwegs


----------



## raxrue (22. Februar 2019)

Im Jaich ist das bestimmt der Hammer gewesen.

Worann war der Yachthaven Lauterbach jetzt zu erkennen gewessen


----------



## raxrue (22. Februar 2019)

Harti schrieb:


> Hej Rüdiger,
> geiles Teil
> Im Jaich ist das bestimmt der Hammer gewesen. Das Kayak wäre der Knüller auf dem südlichen Fjord. Bringe es einfach mit, ich möchte damit mal ne Probefahrt machen. Otto wird auch begeistert sein.
> VG
> Torsten



Okay..ich bring es mit ...wollte sowieso ein paar Spielzeuge für Erwachsene ausprobieren...unter anderem eine neue Weitwurfrolle...es muss doch möglich sein den Jungs auf der anderen Seite der Schleuse die Heringe vor der Nase wegzuangeln...


----------



## Harti (22. Februar 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Worann war der Yachthaven Lauterbach jetzt zu erkennen gewessen



Hallo Rüdiger,
ich bin jedes Jahr dort im Dezember und der Hafen hat so ein paar Besonderheiten die mir gleich aufgefallen sind. Das Boot Biene lag auch unweit unseres Hauses. Dein Kayak ist sicher praktisch zum Köderpflücken von den Leinen. Da hängen von mir auch noch welche drin.

VG
Torsten


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2019)

@Harti
Torsten, betreffend Köderpflücken von Leinen, ich zähle mich auch zu den Müllschluckern, wenn ich an den Schilfkanten entlang fahre, reinige ich diese vom Anglermüll - ich habe immer das neuste Material. Vor Jahren bin ich mal an der alten langen Mole, entlang geschwommen und habe mir in 3-6 m Tiefe Angelkram vom Grund geholt, wahnsinnig, was ich da alles gefunden habe -zum Teil teures Material.

@ Alle
Heringsfestival in Hvide Sande 2019
Vom 26.-28. April findet in Hvide Sande, das Heringsfestival statt. Es ist schon eine Tradition, da es schon Jahre besteht. Mehrere Preise werden vergeben. So wie gesagt wird, soll es die inoffizielle Weltmeisterschaft sein. Außerdem wird noch ein Rahmenprogramm angeboten, wo jeder mitmachen kann
z.B. unter den Teilnehmern, wird auch der schönste Mann:  "Mister Hering", vom Publikum gewählt.
Wer einige Fragen beantworten kann, aussieht wie Schwarzenegger, die richtige Pose einnimmt und dabei seine Muskeln tanzen lässt und anschließend die kreischenden Damen im Zelt,  ein Handküsschen oder einer feuchten Schmatzer auf dem Mund verpasst - alles im Fischli-Dufte, hat große Chancen dort als Sieger gewählt zu werden.
Die Preise sind Super - ist halt ein Gaudi.

Für die Angler, die solche Veranstaltungen nicht mögen, sollten in der Zeit nicht nach Hvide Sande fahren, da der gesamte Bereich an der Schleuse teilweise gesperrt ist. da nur Teilnehmer dort angeln dürfen - dort sind natürlich die besten Plätze.

An der Mole oder weiter im vorderen Bereich, kann jedoch jeder angeln, wenn er eine Angelkarte in den Fischgeschäften kauft.

Wünsche viel Glück


----------



## raxrue (23. Februar 2019)

Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Rüdiger,
> ich bin jedes Jahr dort im Dezember und der Hafen hat so ein paar Besonderheiten die mir gleich aufgefallen sind. Das Boot Biene lag auch unweit unseres Hauses. Dein Kayak ist sicher praktisch zum Köderpflücken von den Leinen. Da hängen von mir auch noch welche drin.
> 
> VG
> Torsten



Werde Ende des Jahres zum Pflücken mal hinfahren...ist letztes Jahr wegen Brechen des Sprunggelenkes mit Bänderriss und Mehrfachen Bruch des Wadenbeins ausgefallen..najah..da hatten die Barsche eine winzige Chance etwas größer zu werden


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2019)

Nur zur Information für die Bootsfahrer, was passieren kann bei ganz glatter See, die Nordsee war glatt wie ein Ententeich.
Ich war in Hvide Sande im Angelladen, hab mich fünf Minuten unterhalten und als ich raus kam, musste ich meinen Wagen förmlich suchen. Innerhalb von wenigen Minuten konnte ich nur noch 2 m weit sehen. Nebel hatte sich in wenigen Minuten gebildet - eine große Gefahr für Bootsfahrer. Ich hatte Glück, mir sind mehrmals Frauen in die Arme gelaufen und eine fragte mich, wo sie jetzt wär. Ich sagte: in sicheren Händen und habe sie dann bis zum Wagen gebracht.


----------



## okram24 (25. Februar 2019)

So musste gerade erstmal die Beiträge der letzten zwei Wochen hier nachlesen, irgendwie hat mir das blöde Ding die neuen Beiträge nicht mehr angezeigt!
Foto vom Treffen im letzten Jahr hänge ich an.


----------



## okram24 (25. Februar 2019)

Jetzt habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder von 2014 gefunden!
AB-Treffen bei den Esehäusern und Barsche aus dem südlichen Ausläufer des Fjords


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2019)

@  okram
Marko der Barsch ist ja ein  Streifenhecht - so groß ist er *lach

Hier mal ein Bild von 1827 von Nymindegab d.h. der alte Fjord Auslauf mit Segelschiffe, die dort sicheren Schutz hatten vor der Nordsee - es war der einzige Hafen, der an der dän. Nordseeküste war
Dort haben wir in den Esehäusern, die in dieser jetzigen Art, damals dort schon standen, das Anglerboard Treffen durchgeführt. Das ist ein Platz der Fische, denn von hier wurden damals über den Ochsenweg Fische  (Bakskuld) getrocknete Fische,  bis nach Hamburg gekarrt. Heute kommen die Hamburger die gerne Fische essen aber auch Angler aus anderen Städten nach Nymindegab zum Anglerboard Treffen, denn wir verraten Ihnen was sie machen müssen und die Hot Spots,  damit sie selbst frischen Fisch landen können - ohne Honorar.
Es war aber auch ein Platz der Kunst, da dort ganz besonderer Lichtverhältnisse sind. Dort trafen sich wie in Skagen in den 20iger Jahren, die bekannte Künstler aus Dänemark, wie in Skagen, die das besondere  Licht jedoch auch die Tiere und die Gegend mit Farbe festgehalten haben. Das kleine Museum in Nymindegab hat sehr interessante Exponate - außerdem wird dort ein Wal von 9 m Länge ausgestellt, der in Nymindegab gestrandet ist - diesen kann man von der Straße aus sehen,(kostenlos) da er im Glashaus ausgestellt ist. Für Kinder ein muss.

Interessant ist auch zu wissen, daß in dem Flüchtlingslager in Oksbol, welches bis nach dem Krieg noch war,  die Menschen im Lager aus der Haut von Schollen  Schuhe gemacht haben.
Vor Jahren wurden diese gegerbten Schollenhäute zum Kauf angeboten - ich verstand die Welt nicht mehr und habe alle Schollenhäute gekauft und präsentiere sie in der Kunst in einer anderen Form - was unter die Haut geht. Da bei mir im Kopf eine Text verankert war, was ein Flüchtlingskind im Tagebuch geschrieben hat, der wie folgt lautet:  der schönst Tag meines Lebens war der 6. August, da starb mein Bruder und ich bekam seine Schuhe.
Wer diese Schollenhäute sieht und den Text liest, wird es im seinem Leben nie mehr vergessen. - das war mein  Ziel. Die Arbeit wurde mehrmals schon ausgestellt in europäischen Museen.
Hier mal eine Link:  Von der Verwertung von Fischhaut in der heutigen Zeit
https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Im-Silicon-Valley-der-Fischverwertung-3584160.html?seite=2







Nymindegabe 1821
Auslauf vom Fjord / Esehäuser


----------



## Gerris (4. März 2019)

Ich habe auch gerade gebucht!
Von 11.5-18.5. Mal sehen was an Fischen und Fischern da ist!


----------



## LAC (4. März 2019)

Einmalig in Hvide Sande:
*für Angler, die gerne Fische fangen wollen.*
Ob Kinder mit den Eltern, Jugendliche oder alte Böcke,  Member oder stille Leser im Anglerboard.
Alle sind eingeladen zum  

*Hvide Sande Treffen der Angler 2019 / zwischen 26.05.19 - 02.06.19*
Wenn ihr in der Zeit in Hvide Sande oder Umgebung seid,  meldet euch einfach hier im Board an -  es ist kostenlos.
Und wir geben Fischgarantie!

Liste der Angler:
*Otto
Marko + Frau
Rüdiger 
Torsten *


----------



## raxrue (6. März 2019)

Fischgarantie finde ich gut..und wenn wir zukaufen müssen....


----------



## okram24 (6. März 2019)

Einer von den hoffentlich 50 Teilnehmern wird schon was fangen und dann ist die Fischfanggarantie erfüllt!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. März 2019)

Moin,
so es geht voran, der Ponton wird gerade aufgebaut.
werde ich mir am WE mal anschauen.


----------



## LAC (8. März 2019)

@okram24
Marko, ich kenne deine Qualitäten - es wäre doch gelacht, wenn Du die Fische nicht fangen würdest  - natürlich helfe ich auch mit.

Die stillen Leser sollen sich anmelden oder die Jugendlichen den Vater überreden, er soll nicht immer Fußball schauen, sondern ins Anglerboard mal ein Blick werfen und sich vorstellen- Ganz kurz:  - Hallo,  ich war schon fünf mal in Hvide Sande und habe immer festgestellt, das die anderen mehr fangen, obwohl ich auch eine teure Rute im Angelladen mit Rolle und Schnur - als Set für 20 Euro gekauft habe sowie eine einige Bleie und Haken - ich habe Haken mit drei Spitzen genommen, damit der Fisch besser hängen bleibt.

Leider hat der Verkäufer mir die losen Haken nicht eingepackt und ich habe dadurch in der Hosentasche ein Loch bekommen, wo mir die Bleien durchgerutscht sind. Ich musste  die Angelei dann umstellen- habe Sichtangeln gemacht.
Lag auf der Fjordseite zwischen den Anglern auf dem Boden,  am Ende der Schnur habe ich den Drilling gebunden und ein kleines frisches Fischstückchen was auf dem Boden lag am Haken gehängt und dann die Schnur immer rauf und runter gelassen - ich hatte Sichtkontakt,  auf einmal platschte es, ich wurde nass und bekam  ein Schreck, konnte nicht mehr richtig sehen und dachte jetzt habe ich den Fisch meines Lebens am Haken hatte und der Drill beginnt.

Da sagte mein Sohn zu mir- der diese Fangtechnik beobachtete, Papa bist du blind, dir ist gerade die Brille von der Nase gefallen, die jetzt unten am Drilling  hängt. Ich konnte das nicht erkennen und muss sagen, der Drill war eine Kunst, mit Fingerspitzengefühl habe ich die Brille wieder hoch holen können, sie ist nicht abgefallen

Da sagte mein Sohn zu mir, Papa sag mal, ist Mama auch blind, da Sie das früher nicht erkannt hat, das du ganz schön blind bist,
Jetzt gehst Du ins Anglerboard und fragst mal,  wie man die Heringe am Haken bekommt und sagst: ich bin der Blinde und will Heringe sehen
Ihr könnt ruhig Fragen stellen - ich habe von dem Blinden  eine Pn bekommen - ihr seid es nicht.


----------



## raxrue (8. März 2019)

Also schon mal im Auto den Gang einlegen....wenn die Ponton drausen sind gehts meistens schnell mit den Heringen...


----------



## LAC (9. März 2019)

Bald geht es los - 
Rüdiger, inzwischen sind die Leute aus Hvide Sande, ganz schlaue Füchse geworden, die schwimmenden Angelplatze, die Webcamera zeigt die ersten Angler , Fische werden gefangen und werden wie Trophäen zur Webcamera gehalten. Alles kann man vom Wohnzimmer verfolgen und wenn die Frau zum  Mann ruft: was machst Du so lange auf der Toilette, dann sitzt der schon im Wagen auf der Autobahn und fährt nach Hvide Sande und ruft seine Frau an, mach mal die Webcam an, von Hvide Sande , da kommt Freude auf, wenn Du meine vielen Fische siehst die ich im  Eimer habe. 

Das geht aber nur, weil das Anglerboard Treffen dort ist 
Einmalig in Hvide Sande:
*für Angler, die gerne Fische fangen wollen.*
Ob Kinder mit den Eltern, Jugendliche oder alte Böcke, Member oder stille Leser im Anglerboard.
Alle sind eingeladen zum 

*Hvide Sande Treffen der Angler 2019 / zwischen 26.05.19 - 02.06.19*
Wenn ihr in der Zeit in Hvide Sande oder Umgebung seid, meldet euch einfach hier im Board an - es ist kostenlos.
Und wir geben Fischgarantie!

Liste der Angler:
*Otto
Marko + Frau
Rüdiger 
Torsten *


----------



## Waveman (11. März 2019)

Moin zusamen, werden z.Zt. schon Silberlinge in Hvide Sande gefangen? Jemand vor Ort?
Danke und Gruß, Stefan


----------



## okram24 (11. März 2019)

Auf der Webcam ist noch nichts zu sehen! 
http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam


----------



## LAC (11. März 2019)

@okram24
Marko, wenn Du auf der Webcam Angler siehst, dann sind das die ganz schnellen, oft sind die Angler schneller als die Heringe. Da sind einige bei, die fahren wieder nach Hause wenn die Heringe kommen, deshalb rate ich nicht zu früh kommen, da die Heringsangelei im Frühjahr ja über zwei Monate förmlich geht und im Herbst nochmal.


----------



## okram24 (12. März 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @okram24
> Marko, wenn Du auf der Webcam Angler siehst, dann sind das die ganz schnellen, oft sind die Angler schneller als die Heringe. Da sind einige bei, die fahren wieder nach Hause wenn die Heringe kommen, deshalb rate ich nicht zu früh kommen, da die Heringsangelei im Frühjahr ja über zwei Monate förmlich geht und im Herbst nochmal.


Am besten soll es in diesem Jahr in der Zeit von 26.05. bis 02.06. laufen, hat mir ein Vögelchen gezwitschert! ;-)


----------



## raxrue (12. März 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> Am besten soll es in diesem Jahr in der Zeit von 26.05. bis 02.06. laufen, hat mir ein Vögelchen gezwitschert! ;-)




Das muss eine Quatschdrossel gewessen sein...weil Regel Nummer eins besagt...es giebt keine....


----------



## raxrue (12. März 2019)

Igithh..was ist das denn für eine braune Blärre aus dem Fjord ??


----------



## LAC (12. März 2019)

@okram24 
Zwischen dem 26.5. bis 02.06 habe ich hier gelesen, ist in Hvide Sande eine großes Treffen von Angler angesagt. Man munkelt, das darunter einige Angler sind, die Jugendliche und Kinder kleine Tricks zeigen wollen z.B.  wie man Hornhechte mit ansagen fängt und reichlich Heringe, die förmlich im hohen Bogen an der Schnur aus dem Wasser springen,  damit Sie dem Papa sagen können, was er zu machen hat. Kostenlos soll das sein ! Und der Urlauber, der sich in Hvide Sande eine Angel gekauft hat und Fische fangen will, der soll auch kommen, dann fängt er welche, damit sich der Kauf der Angel auch lohnt.


----------



## bloozer (12. März 2019)

Hey, ich wollte mal fragen ob jmd. von euch in der größeren Umgebung von Hvide Sande schon einmal (erfolgreich) auf Lachs gefischt hat? Welche Flüsse würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## LAC (13. März 2019)

@bloozer
Hallo, ich hatte zwar schon mal d.h. im letzten Jahr ein Lachs von fast einen Meter an der Angel an der Schleuse und alle Angler haben ihre Angeln aus dem Wasser geholt - damit ich ihn ohne Schaden landen konnte, damit er seine Freiheit wieder bekommt, da es an der Schleuse verboten ist welche zu  fangen bzw. zu entnehmen - als er an der Steinschüttung war gab es ein Schwall und er hat sich selbst befreit. Member Okram  stand schon startbereit, damit er ohne Schaden seine Freiheit wieder bekam.
Damit will ich nur sagen, durch die Schleuse in Hvide Sande, ziehen die Lachse und Meerforellen und steigen  ins Fließgewässersystem der Skjern Au auf um dort zu laichen. 
Die Skjern Au  ist  Dänemarks bekanntestes Fließgewässer für Lachs und auch das Beste.
In Europa zählt die Skjern Au zu den Lachsflüssen, wo der alte Stamm des Lachses noch vorhanden ist, weil dort der Lachs nie richtig ausgestorben war, wie in den anderen europäischen Fließgewässern durch die Industrie. 
Unser Member Costa, hat einen Angelladen in Tarm und verkauft auch Karten - ein Profi, der Dir gute Tipps geben kann - mehrmals bin ich mit ihm am Gewässer gewesen, er hat geangelt und ich im Gras gesessen, und dabei mit ihm Fachgespräche geführt. Der hat jedenfalls Ahnung und kan dir genau sagen - welche Fliegen oder was auch immer gut ist - bestell ihm eine schönen Gruß von mir, dann bekommst Du gute Tipps.
Dann hast Du weiter südlich, die Varde Au  - ist auch ein Lachsgewässer wo reichlich gefangen wird.
Die Angelscheine sind in beiden Fließgewässer etwas teurer als normal, Lachse sind eben keine Rotaugen.

Nun kann ich auch etwas über die Fangstatistik posten:  die Schnellstraße Nr. 11  befuhr ich mit dem Auto von Nord nach Süd.  In der Ferne sah ich wie Autos  zusammen gefahren sind und dachte, das ist ein schwerer Unfall, da ich nur Autos sah, keine Str. mehr als wenn sie zusammen gefahren wären.
Es war jedoch eine Täuschung, die Straße hatte dort eine Kurve und links und rechts am Straßenrand standen nur Autos -  zig Autos - als ich dann über die Varde Au Brücke fuhr, standen Angler neben Angler und versuchten ihr Glück.
Ich verstand die Welt nicht mehr, da wusste ich, das sind die Autos dieser Angler. Am nächsten Tag besorgte ich mir die Tageszeitung, da ich dachte, das kann der erste Tag sein wo der Lachs frei gegeben wurde-  und richtig, so war es.
An diesem Tag durften nur Mitglieder fangen - es war der erste frei Angeltag auf Lachs - es waren alles Angler die Heimvorteil hatten.   Die Stückzahl der Angler und auch der Lachse waren  angegeben und dann habe ich mal kurz gerechnet und da kam bei der Rechnung raus, daß Du 12 Tage angeln muss um einen Lachs am Haken zu bekommen und Heimvorteil haben. So sieht das mit dem Lachs fang aus - wobei dieses ja egal ist, der Lachsangler der will gar nichts fangen, genießt das Rauschen vom Wasser um seine Beine und liebt die Natur und den Fisch,  hakt ihn ab und sagt tschüss.


----------



## okram24 (13. März 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen zu Otto's Ausführungen. An der Skjern Au habe ich auch schon ein paar mal mein Glück auf Lachs versucht, dabei sind einige Hechte, Barsche und eine MeFo rausgekommen! 
Der erwähnte Member nennt sich übrigens Costas und ist auch für mich die erste Adresse für aktuelle Infos von der Skjern. Auf seiner Website hat er unter folgendem link auch Informationen auf deutsch:
https://www.outdoornu.dk/skjern-au-deutsch


----------



## LAC (13. März 2019)

@okram24 
Marko, Costas hat wirklich Ahnung!  Unser verstorbener Freund und Member Jürgen Breithardt, kannte ihn auch gut und wenn er hier war, haben wir Costas immer besucht und Hallo gesagt - bzw. die neusten Informationen bekommen. 
Das schöne an der Angelei ist ja auch, das man die guten Angler schnell erkennt, das fängt im Vereine an und wenn einer viele Länder besucht und dort geangelt hat, dann lernt er dort auch die guten Angler schnell kennen. Du bist für mich auch ein Profi,  da ich ja nicht blind bin - ich trinke Cola. Danke!  *lach
Ich brauche heute kein Boot mehr, was ich früher  bis zur Türkei getrailert habe.  Überall wo ich war, da wird heute von den Einheimischen der Motor angeworfen - oft sind es die Söhne , weil Papa schon verstoben ist und der Sohn als Kind dabei war   - und dann fahren wir raus zum Angeln und träumen von alten Zeiten und am Abend liegen die Fische auf dem Grill.- das kann mir kein 5 Sterne Hotel bieten.


----------



## bloozer (13. März 2019)

Danke für die Infos. Wo erfahre ich die aktuelle Fangquoten? Lohnt sich das Angeln auf Lachs im Sommer noch?


----------



## okram24 (14. März 2019)

bloozer schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Wo erfahre ich die aktuelle Fangquoten? Lohnt sich das Angeln auf Lachs im Sommer noch?


Aktuelle Quoten konnte ich auch noch nicht finden. Einfach mal Skjern Au googeln, da gibt es z. B. auch diesen link: http://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/angelregeln-auf-deutsch/

Aussagen zum Sommer kann man im Voraus schlecht machen, weil es von vielen Faktoren abhängig ist, z. B. Niederschlagsmengen /Wasserstand /Wassertemperatur (über 18°C Angeln verboten) /Fanfgquoten...
Da solltest du dich an die erwähnten Quellen vor Ort wenden!


----------



## LAC (15. März 2019)

@bloozer
Wenn Du wirklich im Bereich von Hvide Sande, speziell auf Lachs gehen willst, dann kannst Du nur in den Gewässersystemen der Skjern Au  bzw. Varde Au welche fangen in den wenigen Urlaubstagen  - und dann muss noch alles richtig stimmen - Du wirst natürlich andere Fische landen, die Zeit fehlt dir natürlich für den Lachs. Schöne Ecken kannst Du da finden, der ist ja aufgeteilt in mehreren Angelstrecken und für den Sommer, jetzt eine Aussage geht nicht-  Marko hat die Faktoren ja schon erwähnt.   Ein Rat, fahre vorher zu Costas und frage ihn, wo die einzelnen Angelstrecken sind, wo eine gute Chance besteht und womit - Costas kann da helfen.
Ich habe bei ihm ein Foto gesehen, da trägt er einen Hecht auf den Armen, da habe ich gedacht es wäre ein Skjern Au Krokodil.


----------



## wattläufer (15. März 2019)

Hallo Lac,
ist die Räucherei unten bei den Werften noch auf, du sagtes mal das die Werften das ganze Gelände übernehmen wollten. Währe echt schade, da sie meiner Meinung nach den Besten Räucherfisch und die besten Frikadellen haben.

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. März 2019)

Hej,
ich bin zwar nicht Otto aber antworte trotzdem mal,
letztes Wochenende hatte sie noch geöffnet, aber es gibt bald eine Veränderung;
https://www.food-supply.dk/article/view/649499/fiskehandler_kober_op_i_hvide_sande

BG
Carsten


----------



## wattläufer (15. März 2019)

Vielen Dank Carsten,
Frau, Kind und Verwandte wären sehr traurig, wenn ich den leckeren Fisch nicht mehr mitbringen würde.

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## LAC (15. März 2019)

Hallo Wattläufer,
wie Carsten es schon erwähnt hat, sie ist noch da.
Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mir mal die Veränderungen auf der Fjordseite im Norden sowie im Süden angesehen - die Räucherei ist noch da und das Schild vom Put + Take See
habe ich auch gesehen - jedoch dort kehrt gemacht. Auf beiden Seiten bewegt sich was.
Auf der Nordseite sind die Fischerhäuser etwas aufgemöbelt worden und werden jetzt vermietet - ich habe fast an jedem Haus ein Werbeschild einer Vermietungsfirma gesehen. Für die Angler, die nur Fische fangen wollen ist das ja ok
Und geplant war außerdem, von Hvide Sande, Windkraftanlagen, die südlich von Ringköbing auf der anderen Fjordseite gebaut werden weltweit zu verschiffen, so wurde es mir vor etwa einem Jahr mal gesagt.
Nun interessiert mich dieses nicht, ich habe nur gesagt, dass passt ja gut zum Tourismus, dann können die Kinder  gleichzeitig die Rohre als Kinderspielplatz benutzen. Industrie und Tourismus passt ja gut zusammen und etwas aufbauen, wo man auf eine Firma angewiesen ist - kann gefährlich werden.  Denn wenn die Zahlen nicht  mehr stimmen, kann alles zusammenbrechen.
Ich war auch am Hafen auf der Meerseite wo das Rettungsboot liegt - dort wurde ein neues Restaurant gebaut, von dort kann der Seenotrettungskreuzer bewundern werden und bei Hochwasser muss man flüchten. An die Windkraftanlagen hat man auch gedacht, ein kleines Häuschen wurde gebaut, sehr schön gestaltet als Informationsplatz,  wo man sich über die Windkraftanlagen informieren kann  - bis zum nächsten Hochwasser - dann steht die Hütte dort unter Wasser.




Wattläufer, die Räucherei auf der Nordseite, die ist doch auch sehr gut, denn dort arbeiten reichlich Leute und der Laden ist immer voll, das sagt ja was pos. aus.
Ich glaube jedoch, alle in Hvide Sande beherrschen ihr Handwerk - denn die Stadt lebt förmlich vom Fisch.


----------



## Firefly216 (16. März 2019)

Laut letzten Meldungen bleibt die Räucherei erhalten. Die Räucherei wurde vom Betreiber der Fisch- / Räuchereinläden in Thorsminde und Ringköbing gekauft. Er will damit wohl seine eigenen Läden mit Räucherfisch versorgen.


----------



## wattläufer (16. März 2019)

Hallo LAC,
die Räucherei auf der Nordseite ist zweifelos auch sehr gut, aber ich kaufe nun schon 7 Jahre unten meinen Fisch lasse lieber mal einer kleineren Räucherei mein Geld zukommen.
Wobei alle Fischhändler in Hvide Sande ihr Handwerk verstehen. Ich habe in all den Jahren auch schon etliche Rezepte von dort mitgebracht und wenn ich hier zu Hause für Verwandte oder Freunde koche nur Begeisterung erfahren.

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## LAC (16. März 2019)

@ Wattläufer
die können ja alle räuchern, selbst ein Laie wie ich bin, habe im Ofenrohr schon Fische geräuchert. Die Beteiligten haben nach der Fressorgie, sich die Finger abgeleckt - normal, denn keiner hätte gesagt, der Knüppel war ja grausam *lach
Der neue Betreiber auf der Fjordseite wird das sicherlich auch gut und preiswerter machen, da ja ein starker Wettkampf in Hvide Sande unter den Fischverkäufern stattfindet. In dem Laden, den ich erwähnt habe, da wird ja auch nicht mehr das Fischbrötchen vor deinen Augen zubereitet - die liegen jetzt schon fertig eingerollt in Zellophan dort in der Auslage - was ich nicht so gut finde. Da ist nicht mehr der Kontakt zum Kunde vorhanden  und ich bin mehrmals schon rausgegangen, weil mir die eingepackten nicht so gefielen, als wenn man diese bei der Zubereitung beobachten kann.
Außerdem muss man wie im Wartezimmer eine Nr. ziehen und es geht nach der Reihe und einer der das nicht kennt, der sagt dann nach 15 Minuten hallo, jetzt bin ich aber dran. Dann bekommt er als Antwort, sie müssen eine Nr. ziehen und dann steht er nochmal 15 Minuten im Laden - so ist es mir passiert, weil ich halt doof bin und solch ein Fortschritt Nr. 12 bitte. hasse,
Nun habe ich schon mal gesagt, das ich behindert bin und nicht richtig hören und sehen kann,  sie sollten es etwas lauter sagen: das wurde dann auch gemacht, daß jeder vor Schreck auf seine Nummer schaute, weil er seine Nr. nicht mehr im Kopf gespeichert hatte. Ein Service bieten die schon ihren  Kunden -  so lieb waren die zu mir. *lach


----------



## wattläufer (17. März 2019)

LAC,
ich kann deine Ausführung voll und ganz bestätigen!

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## LAC (17. März 2019)

@ Wattläufer
Wir machen uns ja nichts vor, wir sind hier im Anglerboard, da sind nur Member, die den Durchblick haben und sollte mal einer noch nicht so richtig den Durchblick haben - das ist normal, da jeder das mal hatte,  dann soll er posten ich brauche Eure Hilfe!  Dann bekommt er nur pos. Antworten. Sollte er dann durch die Fülle verwirrt sein, dann kann er die hier einsetzten um sie prüfen zu lassen , mit den Worten: welche Methode ist besser, was haltet ihr davon.  dann wird er ganz schnell ein Profi werden und kennt die besten Methoden und wenn er noch einen Zusatz macht, wo sind denn die Fische. Dann nennt man ihm Fangstellen und wo er den besten Fisch kaufen kann. Dann ist der Urlaub gerettet,


----------



## okram24 (19. März 2019)

Die Lachsquoten für die Skjern Au sind raus:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/die-lachsquoten-fuer-2019-sind-da.345098/#post-4909953


----------



## raxrue (20. März 2019)

sind schon cool diese Lachquoten....


----------



## LAC (20. März 2019)

@ Marko und @ raxrue
Die Fische die dort entnommen d.h. geangelt werden dürfen - sind ja nicht viele, das muss aber so sein, wie ich es schon immer gepostet habe -  man muss lange angeln und an der richtigen Stelle stehen, bis man einen am Haken hat.
Ich bin nicht scharf auf Lachs, da ich zu viel Zeit verliere , da beobachte ich die Lachse lieber von der Schleuse in Hvide Sande, wie sie da ihre Runden ziehen und dann und wann mal raus springen und ihre silbernen Seiten mir zeigen. Nun bin ich kein Lachs Angler - mein Freund der war einer, der ist vier mal nach Schweden gefahren , das Gewässer zählt zu den besten Lachsflüssen. Begonnen hat er bei den preiswerten Strecken  - lief nichts, dann jährlich immer bessere d.h. teurere Fangplätze gebucht.
Hat mir immer Lachs mitgebracht, hatte sie alle gekauft. Er hat nie eine Lachs am Haken gehabt - dann hat er sein "Lachsbesteck" verkauft.


----------



## wattläufer (21. März 2019)

HerrGott mach die Arme  lang, damit ich zeigen kann wie groß mein Fang. ich bin vor ca. 10 Jahren von Hanstholm zum Gelben Riff gefahren. Sauwetter, als erstes meine Mütze weg. Der einzige Kutter der fuhr war unserer weil wir vorher bezahlt hatten. Die meisten haben nur gek.....t. Aber im Hafen war der nächste halt ein Fischladen und dort wurde Dorsch gekauft. Ich selber hatte 30 kg Filet dank des Kapitäns, der hat mir für den Beifang Makrelen die Dorsche filitiert.
Ich habe vom Kapitän selbstgeräucherte  Makrele gegessen, so etwas hab ich noch nicht wieder bekommen.
MFG Jürgen


----------



## LAC (21. März 2019)

@wattläufer
Jürgen, solche Fahrten kenne ich auch , die waren vor dreißig Jahren gang und gebe, jeder Angelverein fuhr einmal im Jahr zum Hochseeangeln, und einer der die meisten Fische gefangen hatte bekam eine Siegeskette um den Hals. Im Ruhrgebiet wurde gestartet mit dem Buss und in Münster waren die ersten besoffen. In Dänemark, aber auch auf Borkum habe ich es erlebt, das der Hafenmeister gleichzeitig geräuchert Makrelen verkauften bzw. er machte einen Tausch mit den Anglern eine geräucherte gegen zwei frische Makrelen,  sehr viele Angler haben dieses gemacht, da ja nicht alle einen Räucherofen hatten. Das waren immer lustige Fahrten - das kleine Städtchen Mastholm an der Schlei in Deutschland, das lebte von den Anglern - einer vor Ort hat für die 30 Personen im Bus, die Übernachtungen besorgt und zig Angelkutter ich sage mal 15 oder auch mehr lagen im Hafen. Die neuen Gesetze und Auflagen  haben  diesen Berufsweig förmlich vernichtet - hinzu kommt, daß Angler zwar immer die besten Fangplätze aufsuchen wollen damit sie reichlich Fische fangen, aber ihr Geld halten sie schön fest. Das schärfste was ich erlebt habe, war eine Fahrt im Nebel mit dem Verein, wir fuhren raus und dann kam das Horn zum Angeln - alle sagten wir sind jetzt kurz vor Dänemark und jetzt fluppt es - dann kam das Horn erneut und wir wechselten den Angelplatz, gefangen wurde gar kein Fisch.
Dann besuche ich den Kapitän, da sah ich an den Instrumenten, das wir im Nebel zwar schon im offenem Gewässer waren,  jedoch grob vor der Hafeneinfahrt geangelt haben. Da hatte er etwas mehr Geld gemacht an der Fahrt, da er Kraftstoff gespart hat. Als wir an Land waren, sagte ich dieses, da war ich der große Spinner, morgen läuft das anders..
Am nächste  Tag bin ich gar nicht mehr mit rausgefahren einige gesellten sich dazu. Die auf dem Kahn hatten einige Fische gefangen, jedoch hatten wir mehr Fische von Land gefangen - als die Horde auf dem Kahn . solche Fahrten sind halt nur ein Gaudi.
Ich sehe das alles nicht so eng - ich war mal mit acht Profis auf ein Forschungsschiff und wir steuerten die Orkney Inseln  an. Einer war wild auf die Angelei, wollte gerne ein Hai fangen, als wir im  Hafen lagen holte er sofort die Angel raus und angelte - Die Rute hatte er festgebunden und den Köder nur runtergelassen. Neben uns lag ein Fischkutter. da bin ich zum Kapitän gegangen und habe gefragt ob er einen Dornhai hätte, klar und er gab mir einen von ca.1 m Länge, Dann habe ich zu einem Kollegen gesagt, lenk mal unsern Angler etwas ab, dann mache ich ihm einen  schönen Fang fertig. Das wurde auch gemacht - da habe ich ein Stiefel genommen diesen am Angelhaken gehängt und in dem Stifel habe ich Pellkartoffeln reingelegt und den Dornhai mit dem Kopf zuerst und habe alles wieder zum Grund abgelassen. Ich stand immer in der Nähe der Angel und er fragte immer, hat schon was gezupft - nein sagte ich - dann auf einmal schrie ich - jetzt, ich glaube da ist einer am lutschen. Er kam sofort angelaufen löste seine Angel und merkte, das dort was dran war - haute an und dann kam der Drill, da sagte er, das ist ein kräftiger Bursche, Super brüllten wir und dann sah er als erstes die Schwanzflosse vom Hai und brülle ich hab ein Hai, und pumpte ud pumpte und als dann der Stiefel zum Vorschein kam , verstand er die Welt nicht mehr und als er an Bord war und den Stiefel auskippte, da kamen außer dem Hai auch die Kartoffel zum Vorschein, da sagte ich : kommt mal alle, Peter hat für uns ein komplettes Abendgericht geangelt.  Man sollt die Angelei nicht so verkniffen sehen


----------



## Sild (23. März 2019)

Moin Moin werte Mitforisten,

eeendlich schaut der Frühling um die Ecke und wir sind in einer Woche vor Ort -Vorfreude steigt stetig! Darf man nach diesem Winter dann schon mit den ersten Heringen rechnen oder ist das zu optimistisch? 

Petri


----------



## LAC (23. März 2019)

@ Sild

Ich habe oft erwähnt, das die Angler schneller in Hvide Sande sind als die Heringe - ich glaube, sie sind noch nicht da. Vielleicht hast Du aber auch Glück und fängst zwei, drei Stück * lach - ich hoffe ja nicht das Du nur für die Heringe nach Hvide Sande kommst - denn dann ist es zu früh.


----------



## Ron73 (23. März 2019)

Wie sieht es denn im Juli aus in Hvide Sande? Auf was könnte man da angeln? Wir sind zwar nicht direkt dort im Urlaub, sondern auf Römö, aber für einen Tagesausflug sollte es dorthin schon reichen. Ich selber war 2010 schon mal da, allerdings ohne Angelutensilien.


----------



## LAC (24. März 2019)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn im Juli aus in Hvide Sande? Auf was könnte man da angeln? Wir sind zwar nicht direkt dort im Urlaub, sondern auf Römö, aber für einen Tagesausflug sollte es dorthin schon reichen. Ich selber war 2010 schon mal da, allerdings ohne Angelutensilien.



Ron, im Juli hast Du die Chance Hornhechte zu landen - da kocht das Gewässer - kleine Heringe 10 cm  aber auch Makrelen.


----------



## raxrue (24. März 2019)

Nicht die Robben vergessen...die kann man auch prima drillen....


----------



## Harti (24. März 2019)

ein kurzer Blick auf die Webcam gestern, hat mit verraten, dass die ersten Heringe gefangen wurden.

Vielleicht ist ja schon ein Boardie vor Ort und kann berichten? Gerade stehen 5 Leute auf dem Ponton und angeln (erfolglos).

VG
Torsten


----------



## Sild (24. März 2019)

@LAC : Ne ne, sind des Urlaubs wegen da. Und für die ersten Tests auf Platten. Hering gehen wir ernsthaft im Mai an.

@Ron73 : Im Juli bei Ostwind und Sonne könntest du Glück mit Makrelen haben - auf der Nordmole. Vielleicht auch noch ein paar Hornies an der Schleuse bzw. am Wehr. Platten triffst du dann eher abends bei Einbruch der Dämmerung und dies auch eher verhalten. Hatten unterschiedlichen Erfolg

Ansonsten bei der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl mal"Angelkalender Hvide Sande" eingeben. Bietet eine schöne Orientierung.


----------



## LAC (24. März 2019)

@raxrue
Hattest du schon mal das "Glück" - ich zeige den Anglern immer, wie man sie bis zur Mauer locken kann. Ein Member hat eine Filmchen darüber gedreht - war lustig.
Sind ja "schlaue" Tiere, können über ihre Barthaare alles aufnehmen was der Angler am Haken hat, wo die Herineg sind, die Stückzahl der Heringe und wie schnell der Angler sie reinholt  - dabei schaut er, weil seine Augen über Wasser sind,  den Angler an. Wenn es dann abtaucht, pflückt er dem Angler förmlich die Fische vom Haken.  Die wissen genau, wenn drei stück am Paternoster zappeln, jetzt habe ich wieder welche, die ich abpflücken kann und nicht jagen muss. Im Fischereimuseum in Esbjerg, wenn dort die Robben gefüttert werden - die ist immer für die Zuschauer um 15  Uhr - zur gleiche Zet -  waren die Möwen auch vor Ort und holten sie die Fische in der Luft, die den Seehunden zugeworfen wurde
Ich habe mal früher Fische sauber gemacht, am  Wasser, da habe ich die Möven anglockt, sie kamen alle im Sturzflug wie im Hitchkok Film

@Harti
Torsten, das kann schon sein, das sind die Heringe, die sich untereinander verständigt haben, das die Laichwanderung nur noch gefahrlos gemeistert werden kann, vor den Osterferien und sonst nur, wenn es starker Regnen ist  - es ist also empfehlenswert, die richtige Kleidung zu kaufen, wie die Berufsfischer haben und dann beim Regen auf Hering gehen. Die Kleidung kann dann in der neuen Halle gereinigt werden. 
Im Laufe der Jahre, werden die Heringe auch  immer "schlauer" wie sie die Gefahr meistern können  z. B  haben sie erkannt, das sie ganz eng zusammen schwimmen müssen. diese kenne sie ja schon, wenn Fische sie jagen um sie zu fressen, das ist auch hier die ganz große Chance. Dann werfen alle Angler in unserem Schwarm und das spannende  ist, sie fangen sich selbst und dann haben wir eine Std.  Ruhe und können aufsteigen, wenn die ihre Angelschnüren mit Haken an Land auseinander fummeln. Ein Hering erwähnte dann. die haben ja gewichte dran ich hab mich an der Wasseroberfläche mal bewegt, da habe ich sogar gesehen, das die sich an Land sogar gegenseitig um uns streiten - haben die nichts zu essen. 
Torsten,  lach doch bitte mal.


----------



## raxrue (25. März 2019)

An einem Tag hatte ich dreimal die Robbe dran...die hatte sich drauf spezialisiert den Hering am Schwanz festzuhalten und dann gemütlich abzutreiben..dann hat sie einen verliebt mit Blüschaugen angeschaut..den Hering durchgebissen und ist  zum nächsten Angriff übergegangen...der Spass war wohl für sie nicht so sehr der Hering sondern  das Tauziehen.... PS :sie hat immer gewonnen..
Dieses Jahr will ich sie dazu Bringen an der Mauer einen Purzelbaum zu machen..


----------



## Ron73 (25. März 2019)

@LAC 
@Sild 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich freue mich jetzt schon um so mehr, die Tagestour nach Hvide Sande anzutreten!


----------



## LAC (25. März 2019)

Ron 73
Wenn Du nur eine Tag kommst, würde ich dir empfehlen im Schleusenbereich zu angeln. Wenn du den Hornhecht liebst - dieser Fisch ist ja ein kleiner Kämpfer - er hat auch im Volksmund den Beinamen, Marlin des kleinen Mannes, da er dann und wann gewaltige Sprünge machet, diese jedoch immer, wenn sein Knochenmaul verletz ist,  bzw. er mit ein Paternoster im Malbereich den Haken hat - dann springt er aus dem Wasser und versucht den Haken abzuschütteln.
Mir sind im Mittelmeer in der Nacht die Hornhechte ins Boot gesprungen, da wir mit Licht gearbeitet haben und der Hornhecht förmlich unser Boot gerammt hat und dadurch sein Maulknochen verletzt hatte und dan die gewältigen Sprünge machte und in meinem Leben sind vier oder fünf auch mal so bei uns im Boot gelandet.  
Jetzt die Montage, wo du gleichzeitig ein Hellseher wirst.
Eine lange schlanke Pose mit Gewicht, damit du weit werfen kannst, dann ein Vorfach am Wirbel befestigen mit mittleren Haken, etwa 1 - 1,5 m von der Pose entfernt. Als Köder nimmst Du, schmale lange Fischfetzen oder Krabben (Aldi Markt). Dann kannst Du loslegen und die Pose ins Wasser werfen.
Jetzt kommt das wichtige - die schmale lange Pose macht immer eine gleichmäßige Bewegung im Wasser die durch die Bewegung des  Wasser entstehen,  es ist immer ein gleichmäßiges leichtes tanzen förmlich. Wenn die Pose auf einmal eine andere Bewegung macht - dann sagt Du zum Nachbar - bei mir lutscht einer, der sagt dann zu Dir, Du spinnst.
Es stimmt, es lutscht wirklich ein Hornhecht, weil er diesen Köder ganz langsam nimmt und testet, die Pose bewegt sich ein viertel bis halbe  Minute anders, da er ihn testet. In dieser Zeit muss Du dich schon auf ein Anschlag einstellen , merkt er kein Haken, zieht er mit dem Köder ab, dann stoppt er, da kommt meistens die Pose nochmal zum Vorschein, dann dreht er den Köder so das er ihn gut schlucken kann  - macht dieses auch und zieht ab, d. h. wenn die Pose das zweite mal untergeht muss dein Anschlag erfolgen, dann hängt der Haken im Schlund / Kiemenbereich und nicht im Vordermaul wo der Knochen ist. 
Dieses  ist die beste Methode, da der Fisch auch nicht verloren geht hat einer eine bessere, dann soll er mir die sagen.
- Ist der Anschlag zu früh, sitz der Haken im Knochenbereich vom Maul und kann nicht richtig eindringen und somit schüttelt er sich frei.
Du kannst Sie auch noch mit andern Methoden fangen z.B. mit Heringspaternoster, jedoch betrachte ich dieses nicht waidgerecht.
Wünsche Dir viel Glück
Gruß

Habe was vergessen, bei den Fischfetzen, die müssen so am Haken befestig werden, das der Schaft nicht sichtbar ist, am besten den Haken im Fleisch verstecken oder einrollen. sobald er diesem Metallhaken  merkt,  spukt er ihn aus.


----------



## LAC (29. März 2019)

Hallo Bordies,
heute hatte ich ein nettes Telefonat mit einen Neuling in der Angelei - ich konnte ihn überreden, daß er sich hier im Bord anmeldet und siehe da, er hat es wirklich gemacht:
Danke Justin!
Unter Justin.W  hat er sich inzwischen angeledet  und seid nett zu ihm. Ich glaube sogar, daß er mich mal besucht damit ich ihm die kleine Feinheiten zeige, wie man sie am Haken bekommt. Sollte er mal eine Frage stellen, die von der fachlichen Seite nicht ganz richtig ist, schießt ihn nicht an, dann schieße ich zurück.


----------



## anschmu (30. März 2019)

Moin , die ersten Heringsbändiger stehen schon an der Schleuse . Fahre morgen auch hoch in den strahlenden Sonneschein .


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (30. März 2019)

http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam

Bei mir flackert die Webcam so sehr, das man kaum etwas erkennen kann. Ist es bei euch auch so, oder liegt es vielleicht an meinem Webbrowser?


----------



## LAC (30. März 2019)

Kuddeldaddel - ich habe da noch nie drauf geschaut, Die Webcam kann doch nur flackern wenn Wind ist und der ist  momentan nicht. Oder dein PC schüttelt sich  (nein nicht schon wieder)  wenn Du Hvide Sande Webcam anklickst. *lach


----------



## raxrue (30. März 2019)

Gehe mal auf die Dänische Seite der Webcam


----------



## raxrue (31. März 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Gehe mal auf die Dänische Seite der Webcam


Okaaayyy...da kannste drauf wo du willst die Flackert überall....


----------



## rainzor (31. März 2019)

Moin,

kurz mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.

Strahlender Sonnenschein, aber nur 6 Grad, gefühlt wie -3 durch den eisigen, kräftigen Nordwind. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit ist man ordentlich durchgefroren.

Die Stege an der Schleuse sind gut besucht, aber die Heringe wollen noch nicht so richtig. In einer 1/4 Stunde hab ich 3 Heringe gezählt, bei allen Anglern zusammen.
Einer erzählte mir, er hat von 7-10 Uhr 5 Stück gefangen. Also wirklich noch nicht überzeugend.

Bei mir flackert das Kamerabild auch wie Hölle. Ich vermute, es hängt mit der Anzahl der Zugriffe zusammen. Wenn man die Kamera abends aufruft (wenn nichts mehr zu sehen ist), flackert nichts.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (1. April 2019)

Hallo, war heute mal kurz in hvide sande, habe mich mit einigen anglern unterhalten  - heute lief kaum was . vier angler waren auf der neuen anlage, vor dem reinigungshaus, einer hatte zwei heringe im eimer. Gestern jedoch soll reichlich gefangen worden sein, sechs seehunde waren auch da, wurde mir gesagt, die kommen ja nicht um die angler zu sehen. Es kann nur besser werden  - es sind jedoch schon welche da.

In vejers strand ist ja auch wieder im mai das wettfischen auf plattfische, gute preise sind zu gewinnen. Wenn einer dort angeln möchte und sucht noch eine hütte , soll sich bei mir melden, dann sende ich ihm die unterlagen vom wettangeln.


----------



## Sild (2. April 2019)

Moin Moin, kurzer Zwischenbericht: Traumhaftes Wetter und willige Plattfische. Haben nun zwei Sessions tagsüber gemacht und sind zufrieden. Gestern und heute hatten wir zu zweit 35 Platten und einen 50er Wolfsbarsch. Die Schollen, Klieschen und Flundern liegen so bei 26-27 cm und sind schön dick - also eine super Größe für die Pfanne. Hatten auch vier mit ca. 35cm. Natürlich waren auch ein paar Kleine dabei, die wieder schwimmen durften. Ebenso der Wolfsbarsch, denn soweit ich weiß sind die auch in diesem Jahr zurückzusetzen. Kann das jemand bestätigen? 
Hering haben wir noch nicht versucht, sind aber noch ein paar Tage hier. Den Gesprächen zufolge bis auf Ausnahmen beißen sie eher verhalten aber das kommt ja noch.

Grüße von der Düne


----------



## anschmu (2. April 2019)

Sild schrieb:


> Moin Moin, kurzer Zwischenbericht: Traumhaftes Wetter und willige Plattfische. Haben nun zwei Sessions tagsüber gemacht und sind zufrieden. Gestern und heute hatten wir zu zweit 35 Platten und einen 50er Wolfsbarsch. Die Schollen, Klieschen und Flundern liegen so bei 26-27 cm und sind schön dick - also eine super Größe für die Pfanne. Hatten auch vier mit ca. 35cm. Natürlich waren auch ein paar Kleine dabei, die wieder schwimmen durften. Ebenso der Wolfsbarsch, denn soweit ich weiß sind die auch in diesem Jahr zurückzusetzen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> Hering haben wir noch nicht versucht, sind aber noch ein paar Tage hier. Den Gesprächen zufolge bis auf Ausnahmen beißen sie eher verhalten aber das kommt ja noch.
> 
> Grüße von der Düne


Jow, hab heute mittag auch mal ein bißchen im Hafen geschaut  Aber ausser den Seehunden hat keiner was gefangen


----------



## Firefly216 (3. April 2019)

Sild schrieb:


> Moin Moin, kurzer Zwischenbericht: Traumhaftes Wetter und willige Plattfische. Haben nun zwei Sessions tagsüber gemacht und sind zufrieden. Gestern und heute hatten wir zu zweit 35 Platten und einen 50er Wolfsbarsch. Die Schollen, Klieschen und Flundern liegen so bei 26-27 cm und sind schön dick - also eine super Größe für die Pfanne. Hatten auch vier mit ca. 35cm. Natürlich waren auch ein paar Kleine dabei, die wieder schwimmen durften. Ebenso der Wolfsbarsch, denn soweit ich weiß sind die auch in diesem Jahr zurückzusetzen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> Hering haben wir noch nicht versucht, sind aber noch ein paar Tage hier. Den Gesprächen zufolge bis auf Ausnahmen beißen sie eher verhalten aber das kommt ja noch.
> 
> Grüße von der Düne



"ICES afsnit IV b (i Nordsøen syd for Hanstholm) I rekreativt fiskeri, også fra kysten, er det kun tilladt at drive catch and release-fiskeri efter havbars. Ved rekreativt fiskeri kan landes 1 havbars pr. fisker pr. dag i perioden 1. april til 31. oktober 2019 fra område 4b, 4c og 7a-7k"

In der Zeit vom 01.04. - 31.10. darf pro Angler 1 Wolfsbarsch mit Mindestmaß ab 42 cm entnommen werden.

Aktuelle Regeln:

https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/media/10391/saltvand-web.pdf

-------------------------------------------------

Wo habt ihr die Fische gefangen ? Bin ab nächste Woche oben und wollte auch ein wenig auf Platte angeln.


----------



## Sild (3. April 2019)

@Firefly216 
Danke für die Info, nu haben wir zwei tolle Filets schwimmen lassen - kommt aber bestimmt der Nächste.
Wir sind etwas unterhalb von Hvide Sande in Årgab. Am ersten Tag haben wir die hintere Kante der ersten Sandbank angeworfen. Diese sind ziemlich breit und bis kurz vorm Ufer auslaufend und somit macht die erste Rinne keinen Sinn. Am zweiten Tag bin ich bei Niedrigwasser auf die Düne und konnte die Rückstrombereiche zwischen den Sandbänken ausmachen. Hier hat es dann ab 2h vor Hochwasser bis 1h danach richtig gerappelt. Da der Untergrund sich stetig verändert, muss man sich hier immer wieder neu orientieren aber das macht es ja auch reizvoller. Die Jahre haben gezeigt, dass nahezu komplett am Holmsland Klit entlang gute Fangtage möglich sind.

Petri und schreib mal ob was ging


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. April 2019)

hej sild,
danke für die Info, ich werde dann mal ab Samstag mein Glück versuchen. wir sind auch wie immer in Aargab.
BG Carsten


----------



## Firefly216 (3. April 2019)

Danke für die Info! Da bin ich ab Samstag auch


----------



## Mark4179 (3. April 2019)

Ich bin ab dem 27.04 mit meiner Frau und meinem Sohn das erstemal in Hvide Sande besser gesagt Aargab.
Werde es sowohl dort am Strand auf Platte probieren als auch an der Schleuse auf Hering. 
Mal schauen wie es dort klappt. Bin ein Nordsee Neuling. War sonst immer an der Ostsee 

LG
MARK


----------



## Sild (3. April 2019)

Zum Hering: Heute haben wir uns das Treiben an der Schleuse angeschaut und siehe da, es wird von nahezu jedem gefangen. Allerdings immer ein Fisch, ganz selten mehrere und wir haben maximal drei auf einen Streich gesehen. Aber Sie sind da und überwiegend schön groß. Da kann man den Mai kaum abwarten! Werden die Tage selber nochmal für die Pfanne aktiv.


----------



## fischflotz (4. April 2019)

Moin zusammen, melde mich auch mal wieder. Letztes Jahr waren wir leider nicht in HS. Wir waren mehr mit AIDA unterwegs. Da wir nun aber wieder einen Hund haben ist Urlaub mit Auto angesagt. Deswegen geht es dieses Jahr "nur" nach Fehmarn und HS. 
Dank unserem Hund sind also auch die nächsten Jahre Urlaub in HS sind gesichert. 
Wir werden dann vom 3.5. bis 10.05. in Bjeregard urlauben.


----------



## LAC (4. April 2019)

Sild schrieb:


> Am zweiten Tag bin ich bei Niedrigwasser auf die Düne und konnte die Rückstrombereiche zwischen den Sandbänken ausmachen. Hier hat es dann ab 2h vor Hochwasser bis 1h danach richtig gerappelt. Da der Untergrund sich stetig verändert, muss man sich hier immer wieder neu orientieren aber das macht es ja auch reizvoller



Sild, das gefällt mir, denn wer ein gewässer lesen kann und sich danach richtet, hat weitaus größere chancen - so betrachte ich auch die angelei, daraus kann man nur lernen.


----------



## okram24 (5. April 2019)

Habe mich gerade gewundert, wie viele neue Beiträge es hier gibt. Irgendwie bekomme ich seit Mittwoch keine Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge mehr. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## LAC (6. April 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> Habe mich gerade gewundert, wie viele neue Beiträge es hier gibt. Irgendwie bekomme ich seit Mittwoch keine Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge mehr. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Marko, ich bekomme auch keine Benachrichtigungen. Oft verzweifele ich, da ich in einem Thread geantwortet habe, den ich dann gar nicht mehr finde d.h. ich muss reichlich suchen bis ich ihn gefunden habe.
Das ärgert mich, da ich kostbare Zeit verliere für bla, bla, bla.
Die Heringe sind schon da . kann nur noch besser werden.
Gruß auch an Frauchen 
Otto


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2019)

Also am 25.4. werde ich mit Kumpel Robert mal nach dem rechten sehen....so mit Fischgebet sprechen ..Wetter beschwören ...Neptun opfern...Otto mit Grundsach Versorgen..ect.


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2019)

Ach so..unten links hat es doch weitere Einstellungen..wo man Häckchen für dieses Thema beobachten und über Neuigkeiten per E-mail informiert werden rein müssen...die hab ich jetzt mal angelegt...


----------



## LAC (9. April 2019)

@ raxrue
was lese ich da, du willst mich mit grundsachen bestücken - finde ich gut. Benötige heringspaternoster, ohne lametta nur mit fischhaut und mit kleinen haken  (Cirkle Hooks) wo die spitze vom haken nach innen gebogen ist. Die paternoster die hier verkauft werden, da kann man mit fangen, sind jedoch mehr was für Touristen, da ist die angelei spannender, da sie beim landen schon in der luft abfallen - etwas übertrieben vielleicht wird auch der anschlag zu hart gemacht. Gruß und wir sehen uns.


----------



## fischflotz (9. April 2019)

Ich nehme auch die Cirkle Hooks von der Firma die sich auf Walzer reimt. Ich weiss bloss nicht mehr welche Größe am Besten war. Ist Größe 8 OK?


----------



## LAC (9. April 2019)

@fischflotz 
ich kann dir gar nicht genau sagen ob die Grösse Nr. 8 ok ist - ich muss sie immer sehen. Bordie Okram bringt mir auch dann und wann  d.h. immer welche mit, der kennt sich sehr gut aus.
@okram24
Marko, wir brauchen deinen Rat - welche Größe - bitte kleine Haken Cirkle Hooks, für Heringe mit Fischhaut (ohne lametta) Bordie Fischflotz mitteilen - wo du die 5000 immer mit fängst *lach 
Gruß Otto


----------



## wattläufer (9. April 2019)

Hallo LAc,
habe gerade 10ner Pack von besagter Firma  über Ebay gekauft. !4,90 plus Versand. hakengröße ist 8. Angel ich schon 4 Jahre in Hvide Sande. Hat auch den Vorteil, das keine Hornhechte gerissen werden.
Besser geht es nicht. Freue mich schon auf den 4.5. wenn wir wieder in Hvide Sande sind.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## LAC (9. April 2019)

Weil wir bei haken sind, als ich jung und hübsch war und ich mich vom handfang  in den waldbächen trennte und zur angelei überging, besuchte ich ein fliegenfischer kursus, der ausbilder war in unserem verein und verdiente sich mit den kursen geld sowie mit verkauf von angelsachen - man konnte alles bei ihm kaufen - er hatte auch ahnung von der angelei. Er erzählte mir eine geschichte, das man eine fliege so werfen soll, z.b. am rand vom bach auf ein pestwurzblatt (sieht aus wie rababer) und dann mit einem zupfer, die fliege ins wasser  fallen lassen-  das war richtig spannend und wir haben es geübt und viel material verloren - kein problem, er verkaufte ja alles.   Als der letzte tag der schulung war, gab es auch ein gemeinsames essen und wer die meisten fische  an den tag gefangen hatte mit der fliegenrute, d.h. die ersten drei angler bekamen als preis angelsachen.
Nun war das an unserem hausgewässer, und wir waren fleißig am arbeiten - ich mit der nassfliege bzw. streamer wo ich schön mit gezupft habe und auch drei forellen gefangen hatte d.h. ich war der erste sieger.
Als wir dann gemütlich zusammen gesessen haben erzählten wir, wie wir diese fische gefangen haben, da sagte einer ich habe auch mit streamer gearbeitet, aber nichts gefangen. Da sagte ich das ist normal, du hast der forelle den nachtisch nicht angeboten, da sagte er, was meinst du mit nachtisch, da erwähnte ich,  das ich an den haken auch noch ein kleines würmchen dran gehängt habe - da war die hölle los und der lehrer regte sich auf - da sagte ich, das ist normal, daß du dich aufregst, weil du als lehrmeister nichts nichts gefangen hast.
War bei mir nur eine kleine einlage, will jedoch fische fangen  und sehe das alles nicht so eng.

Wenn bei mir ein fliegenfischer ist und sagt, hast du auch fliegen, dann sage ich ja, ca. 30 stück, alle selbst gemachte nassfliegen. Kannst du das, kommt als nächster satz
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, ist meine antwort, jedoch fange ich gut damit, dann wollen sie die fliegen sehen, dann verstehen sie die welt nicht mehr.
Hier der Tipp: ich nehmen einen buthaken, langen schenkel, ziehe über den schenkel  ein ventilgummi und binde daran, alles was ich in die finger bekomme, Federn, wollfägen usw. auch lametta vom weihnachtsbaum, wird ein kleiner Strauch. Hab dann eine Nassfliege und zupfe damit flußaufwärts - das zupfen, kann ich nicht richtig erklären, jedenfalls mehrmals, weil ich damit ja den reiz mache, damit der der fisch sagt, die komische fliege , die hole ich mir.
Ich bin halt ein bastler  - jedenfalls fluppt es.
Das hört sich zwar an, als wenn es anglerlatein ist, ist es aber nicht - und wenn einer das glaubt, dann soll er mit mir wetten - dan fange ich zwei fische. *lach


----------



## okram24 (10. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @okram24
> Marko, wir brauchen deinen Rat - welche Größe - bitte kleine Haken Cirkle Hooks, für Heringe mit Fischhaut (ohne lametta) Bordie Fischflotz mitteilen - wo du die 5000 immer mit fängst *lach
> Gruß Otto



@LAC: Otto, welche Größe die Haken idealerweise haben sollten kann ich auch nicht genau sagen. Ich habe sie bisher immer in verschiedenen Angelläden gekauft und mir vor Ort die richtige Größe ausgesucht. Dabei hatte sie auch Cirkle Hooks von verschiedenen Herstellern, deren Größen auch verschieden ausfallen! 
Ich kann auch zurzeit nicht nachschauen, da ich mich auf einer Dienstreise in Polen befinde!


----------



## raxrue (10. April 2019)

*...ALZER Heringspaternoster Heringsvorfach 5 Circle Hook #8 Cirklehaken Kreishaken*

*und schon im Gepäck....*


----------



## LAC (10. April 2019)

@okram24 
Marko, die  Größe der Haken die Form, Öse usw. sind für mich wichtig Punkte. Ich muss sie sehen bzw. in den Händen halten, dann kann ich bestimmen, ob ich sie für die Fischart -  hier Hering einsetze. Was am Haken befestigt ist, Fischhaut usw. ist ja auch wichtig. Es werden so viele Formen und Reizteile angeboten -  unvorstellbar. 
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich ein Paternoster gekauft - made in china - da stand drauf speziell hergestellt für die Nordsee - da frage ich mich, ob die überhaupt die die kleine Nordsee in China  kennen -  die drucken jedoch,  was man ihnen sagt.
Interessant ist auch, im Mittelmeer haben wir mit Makrelenpaternoster vor meh  als 35 Jahren versuch Makrelen zu fangen - kaum ein Fisch gefangen - dann habe ich mir das ganze Spiel mal Unterwasser (mit Tauchflaschen) angesehen, das war sehr lehrreich. Das Wasser dort hat ja ganz andere Farbwerte, es ist sehr klar da es  nicht so eine starke Bewegung hat wie in der Nordsee ist - bei normalen Tagen. 
Da kamen zwar die Makrelen zum Paternoster, schwammen aber drum herum und sagten sich, so glaube ich:  was sich da bewegt ist kein Fisch auch vom Geruch nicht und zogen wieder ab. Wir sind dann umgestiegen auf Fischfetzen, damit bekamen wir einige.

Mit Paternoster keine Chance  - war bei Zadar im Novigrader Meer.  Dort war mal oder ist noch die Hochburg für Sardinenfang, kann auch sein, daß dort die Makrelen reichlich Nahrung hatten - es ging jedenfalls nur mit Naturköder - sonst lief nichts. Da habe ich zum ersten mal gesehen, das uns Hornhechte ins Boot gesprungen sind, Die Fischer fangen dort Nachts mit Licht Sardinen, dann kommen die Hornhechte in den Sardinenschwarm und werden wild und verletzen sich oft am Schiff den langen Maulknochen, dann springen die oft zwei meter aus dem Wasser und einige d.h. in meinem Leben, vier, fünf stück  kamen in der Nacht durch die Lüfte geflogen.


----------



## fischflotz (10. April 2019)

So Bleie und Circlehooks sind bestellt. Damit habe ich für den 2. Mai alles beisammen.


----------



## okram24 (10. April 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> *...ALZER Heringspaternoster Heringsvorfach 5 Circle Hook #8 Cirklehaken Kreishaken*
> 
> *und schon im Gepäck....*



Habe auch gerade noch 10 Päckchen davon bei dem großen online Auktionshaus geordert!
... und wehe, wenn die Größe nicht passt!


----------



## raxrue (10. April 2019)

dann musst du auf Micro umsteigen..aber die giebt es nicht als Circle Hook


----------



## okram24 (10. April 2019)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Hakengröße garnicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor, sondern die Größe der Federn und Perlen! Wenn man nichts anderes hat, kann man die Federn auch mit einer Schere beschneiden oder Perlen vom Paternoster entfernen!


----------



## raxrue (10. April 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Hakengröße garnicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor, sondern die Größe der Federn und Perlen! Wenn man nichts anderes hat, kann man die Federn auch mit einer Schere beschneiden oder Perlen vom Paternoster entfernen!



Und wo der Schwarm zieht..ob er auf dem Grund Schwimmt oder im Oberwasser..Strömungsstärke und Wasserwirbel durch die Schleuse..Strömungskannten durch die Schleuse...ob mann das Blei auf dem Grund aufsetzt und die Paternoster in der leichten Strömmung truddeln lässt und sie nur Anzupft  (meine Lieblingstechnik)dazu verlängere ich gerne den Abstand zwischen Paternoster und Blei um einen halben Meter..


----------



## rainzor (10. April 2019)

Moin,

i. M. sieht es ja auf der Webcam und auch bei MarineTraffic so aus, als ob das Baggerschiff seine Ladung direkt vor der Schleuse abläßt.
Kann das einer vor Ort bestätigen?
Und welche Auswirkung kann das auf die Heringe bzw. auf den Fang haben?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (11. April 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> .. und wehe, wenn die Größe nicht passt!



Marko, kein Problem, dann biegen wir sie uns zurecht.
Im Fischerei Museum in Hvide Sande , da schaue ich mir oft die alten Haken an.
In früheren Zeiten, haben die Landwirte sich ihr Material für den Fang von Fischen selbst gebastelt - auch die alte Fischerhütte mit dem Hocker, es ist ein  Walwirbel. recht interessant. Ich habe ja auch ein Walskelett einmal komplett und einmal nur den Kopf vom gestrandeten  8 m Zwergwal in Hanstholm, wo ich - nach Freigabe vom Ministerium - im Rahmen der Nordatlantischen Kulturtage eine Installation mit gemacht habe.
Unvorstellbar, wenn man im Fischerei Museum in Hvide Sande sich die Angelsachen anschaut, was die Jungs damals drauf hatten,  damit haben sie auch reichlich Fische gefangen, so viele, das man sie über den Ochsenweg bis nach Hamburg gekarrt und verkauft hat. Ich erwähne nur Bakskuld - getrocknete Plattfische, die hier an der Küste ein Nationalgericht ist.
 In Dänemark  an der Nordseeküste lebten ja nur Landwirte, die zur Saisonzeit  - wie jetzt der Urlauber in Hvide Sande - Fische gefangen haben.
Nymindegab, war der einzige sichere Hafen an der Nordseeküste. Da gab es noch kein Esbjerg und man konnten noch keine Heringskiller kaufen: Made in China speziell für die Nordsee entwickelt. *lach
Auch mal schnell im Anglerboard schauen - um Informationen zu bekommen - all diese Informationen gab es nicht - man war auf sich selbst angewiesen.

Die Landwirte waren aber auch gut drauf, sie haben junges Blut d.h.  Mädchen angeheuert, zur Saisonzeit, wenn die Fische da sind, die mit ihren feinfühligen Fingern, den Bauern viel Freude bereitet haben  *lach - sie haben die Haken mit Köder bestückt.  Man nannte sie Ese Mädchen,  und sie haben in den nachgebauten Esehäusern, zusammen mit den Fischern gelebt und geschlafen.  Sie wurden auch nur genommen, wenn sie ganz schnell Haken bestücken konnten, tausende von haken wurden bestückt. Wenn die Landwirte mit dem Fang  in Nymindegab am Fjord die Esehäusern landeten - dann bekamen sie neue Langleinen bestückt mit Köder und die Fische wurde getrocknet damit sie verkauft werden konnten. 
Die meisten Urlauber können mit dem Namen Esehäuser nichts anfangen, so nannte man die jungen Mädchen  Esemädchen - die dort in den Häusern (Esehäusern) mit den Bauern förmlich gelebt haben in der Sommerzeit - der Geruch war nicht "Chanel 5" es war ein menschlicher naturverbundener scharfer Geruch  "Butt von Ese 3"

@rainzor
Rainer, das glaube ich nicht, das  sie dort was ablassen und neu Plätze für die Angler schaffen, *lach  Vielleicht werden die  Angelstege gesichert , das sie mit dem Staubsauger den Grund vom Müll dort bereinigen. Die Laichwanderung der Heringe können die nicht aufhalten
Wenn man die Schleuse  zu macht - wird Hvide Sande überschwemmt, Es sind reichlich Fließgewässer, die im Ringköbing Fjord fliessen - die Skjern Au ist das grösste Fließgewässersystem was wir haben. Ich glaube nicht, das dort etwas gemacht wird, was sich neg. auf die Angelei auswirkt - dann geht Hvide Sande pleite.


----------



## rainzor (11. April 2019)

@LAC
Moin Otto,

ich hab' mir das ganze eben nochmal auf dem großen Monitor angesehen (vorher immer nur Tablet). Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Trael voll beladen bis ca. eine Schiffslänge vor die Schleuse fährt und dann den Rumpf öffnet. Sie kommt dann in Sekunden 1 - 1,5 Meter höher.
Und wenn sie dann dreht, sieht man von vorn, dass die Rumpfhälften geöffnet sind.
Aber die Heringe scheint es nicht zu stören, gefangen wird trotzdem.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. April 2019)

Hej jungs,
ja das Schiff lässt da definitiv was raus, habs heute mal live gesehen. Heringe werden trotzdem wie doll gefangen. Hab heute 80 Stück bekommen und nun reicht es auch.
Bg Carsten


----------



## okram24 (13. April 2019)

... und bei mir sind die georderten Circle Hooks eingetroffen, sehen gut aus!
Lasst mir noch ein paar Heringe drin, damit ich die Haken im Mai ausprobieren kann!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. April 2019)

Keine Bange, das wird noch reichen. Bin im Mai wieder oben um ein wenig zu räubern.
Bg Carsten


----------



## LAC (13. April 2019)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> 
> ich hab' mir das ganze eben nochmal auf dem großen Monitor angesehen (vorher immer nur Tablet). Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Trael voll beladen bis ca. eine Schiffslänge vor die Schleuse fährt und dann den Rumpf öffnet. Sie kommt dann in Sekunden 1 - 1,5 Meter höher.
> Und wenn sie dann dreht, sieht man von vorn, dass die Rumpfhälften geöffnet sind.
> Aber die Heringe scheint es nicht zu stören, gefangen wird trotzdem.



Rainer,
ich bin kein Bauexperte für Unterwasser - kenne mich ein wenig  mit Fischtreppen aus.
Es kann sein, das durch die Baumaßnahmen für die Angler in den letzten Jahren, sich dort andere Strömungsverhältnisse gebildet haben, die sich negativ auswirken, z.B, langsam eine  Unterspülung des Fundamentes im Schleusenbereich stattfindet, oder andere neg. Beeinträchtigungen,  die jetzt durch diese Aktion gesichert wird.

Es muss ja einen Grund haben, es ist nicht so, das kein Platz mehr für das Kippgut zum lagern war und sie gesagt haben, wenn wir es vor dem  Schleusenbereich  kippen, verteilt es sich gleichmäßig und wir werden nie arbeitslos.
Vielleicht wollten sie jetzt auch noch ein Kamera Unterwasser für die Angler aufstellen und haben festgestellt bei den Testaufnahmen, das man diese Bilder gar nicht der Welt zeigen darf - da man nur Paternoster und Heringsbleie  sieht - da haben sie gesagt, die begraben wir jetzt mit Sand , damit das schön aussieht.  Alles nur kleine Scherze am Rande, mit Wahrheit behaftet.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Snoeky (13. April 2019)

Moin Zusammen 
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Ich fahre mit der Familie die erste Juli Woche nach  Vrist/Harboore und würde dort gerne abends ne runde zum Strand fischen gehen.

Wo kann ich dort Tageskarte und Köder bekommen?
Und welches Gerät ist dafür angesagt?

vielen dank schonmal vorab


----------



## woern1 (14. April 2019)

Angelschein kannst du online kaufen:
https://fisketegn.fiskeristyrelsen.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp

Paar zusätzliche Infos: https://www.visitnordvestjylland.de/de/limfjorden/angeln

Falls du abends mit Brandungsruten loswillst und dafür Wattis brauchst: In Lemvig gibt's am Hafen ein Geschäft, das u.a. etwas Angelzubehör führt, zur Hauptsaison gibt's auch häufiger mal Wattis. Ansonsten könntest du du auch selber bei den Windrädern bei Thyborön auf der Limfjordseite plümpern. Alternativ halt mit gekauften Tiefseegarnelen o.ä. angeln.

Auch vom Strand aus geht's Makrelenangeln bei leichtem Ostwind ganz gut, entweder mit ner Spinnrute und Makrelenssystem bzw.  schlankem Blinker oder halt auch mit größerer Pose/Wasserkugel und Herings/Fischfetzen versuchen, das sollte eigentlich gut funktionieren. Und am Ende des Ferienhaussgebies nach Norden hin schließen sich einige sehr interessante Buhnen an, da kann man auch auf Wolfbarsch mit der Spinnrute fischen (Mindestmaß/Fischentnahme beachten).

Zudem kannst du als Alterative ne Tagestour auf Dorsch zum gelben Riff  von Thyborön starten (da am besten mal googeln, welcher Kutter fährt).


Viel Spaß da oben, ist meiner nach eine sehr schöne Ecke in DK.
TL

Werner


----------



## woern1 (14. April 2019)

@AB-Moderator: Vielleicht sollte man ab dem Posting von Snoeky einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

TL

W.


----------



## Henrik50 (14. April 2019)

Für den ein oder anderen sicher interessant  

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Land-zwischen-den-Meeren-Daenemarks-Nordseekueste,sendung853668.html


----------



## LAC (14. April 2019)

Snoeky,  ich habe schon gestern dein posting gelesen, da ich mich nicht auskenne dort, habe ich etwas gegoogelt und reichlich gefunden - ich kann zwei stunde dir informationen mitteilen, die dir aber nicht viel helfen werden, informiere dich selbst - was ich gelesen habe, war alles oberflächlich betreffend der angelei, was jedoch interessant war, und nicht oberflächlich, weil es unter die haut geht,  war ein posting wo die mückenplage  dort erwähnt wurde wo ein angler mit gekämpft hat - etwas weiter nördlicher ist ja auch schon Hirtshals, 
Ich habe diesen thread eröffnet, damit wir den bereich der nordsee von blaavand  bis zum ende vom ringköbingfjord durchleuchten.  Da kann ich die auch hot spots nennen, und wie man die fische am haken bekommet und auch bootsfahrer ratschläge geben kann, aber auch reichlich andere angler, die hier member sind.

Dein platz, da war ich zwei mal in meinem leben und habe nicht einmal dort geangelt  - habe jedoch festgestellt weil ich dir helfen wollte, das ferienhausanbieter inzwischen auch die angler informieren, das sind auch könner im bereich der vermarktung und ich habe mich schon etwas geärgert, weil ich immer wieder auf die seite einer bettenburg agentur gelandet bin.  Ob diese angestellte berichten können wie man eine hering fängt und sich diesen reinzieht kann ich nicht sagen - wenn du ein haus gemietet hast, schreib sie doch mal an, du möchtest gerne informationn, welche Fischarten man fangen kann - viellecicht schreibte eine ganz nett und ehrlich, ab und zu sind auch silberfische da. Du solltest dich selbst informieren, das macht schlau, das ist zwar arbeit oder ein AB - Moderator - wie Bordie Woern 1 gepostet hat, macht einen nuene Thread auf, dann kannst du diese frage nochmal stellen und du setzt dich am gedeckten tisch, weil viele antworten.


----------



## Sild (14. April 2019)

Moin Leute, laut Cam ist ja großes Gedränge an der Schleuse.
@Carsten Heidorn und @Firefly216 : Wart ihr erfolgreich an der Brandung?

Gruß aus dem kalten Subnorden

Senf: Wir haben uns mittlerweile bei den Vorfächern für Heringe auf möglichst kleine Haken (Gr.12), 6 Haken/Vorfach mit Fischhaut und Glitzerfäden sowie einer Perle eingeworfen. Insgesamt ist unsere Erfahrung, welche wir durch Tests* für uns verifiziert haben, dass die Haken möglichst klein sein sollten.

*Einer mit großen und einer mit kleinen Haken, ca. 3 m Abstand Einwurf bzw. Bleieinschlag. Klein fing, groß nicht - also gar nicht. Zeitraum 1,5h, dann hatte ich mit den Großen keine Lust mehr. Gebamselausführung vergleichbar.


----------



## Sild (14. April 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Für den ein oder anderen sicher interessant
> 
> https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Land-zwischen-den-Meeren-Daenemarks-Nordseekueste,sendung853668.html


Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Firefly216 (14. April 2019)

Hering im Hafen lief gut ... In der Brandung lief noch nicht wirklich was ... 4 mal Angeln 1 Flunder .... Auch an den Forellenseen war es noch nicht wirklich gut ..


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. April 2019)

Hej,
einmal gebrandelt und mit einer Platte nach hause gegangen, nicht wirklich erfolgreich 
Hering lief gut, aber dieses gedrängel ist nix für mich. Waren etwas weiter abseits und fingen auch unseren Fisch.
Bg Carsten


----------



## LAC (14. April 2019)

@Henrik50 
https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Land-zwischen-den-Meeren-Daenemarks-Nordseekueste,sendung853668.html
Danke, fur den Link,  
Guter  Bericht  !


----------



## pomerodi71 (15. April 2019)

Hallo 

Kann man eigentlich auch direkt im Fjord mir Heringsfängen rechnen?
Ich meine damit außerhalb vom direkten Schleusenbereich und der Schutzzone im Einfahrbereich...

Irgendwo müssen die Hering ja stecken, wenn sie in den Fjord ziehen. Oder gehen sie direkt ins Schilf, erledigen ihr Laichgeschäft und ziehen sofort zurück ins Meer?

Lohnt es sich überhaupt, im Fjord, um Hvide Sande herum mit dem Boot zu angeln? 
Barsche und Hechte finden sich nach meiner Logik eher etwas entfernter von der Schleuse, wo der Salzgehalt abgenommen hat. Nun frage ich mich auch, wie es mit anderen Meeresbewohnern (z.B. Plattfisch...) im engeren Radius zur Schleuse aussieht. 

Wer kann mehr als Mutmaßungen anstellen?
Lohneswert? Zufallsfänge? Oder gar nicht erst versuchen?

Da ich nicht weit von Bork Havn wohnen werde, kann ich mir evtl. den Ausflug (mit Boot) nach Hvide Sande sparen und gleich im Süden bleiben. Dort gibt es ja bekanntlich Hecht und Barsch.


----------



## LAC (15. April 2019)

@ pomerode71
Nun hab ich nicht nachgeschaut ob du es warst, der hier im board eine frage gestellt hat, da er mit sein boot auch auf die nordsee fahren wollte - was ich abgeraten habe.
Nun beantworte ich dir deine frage - man kann auch direkt im fjord an unterschiedlichen stellen heringe fangen. 
Es ist jedoch empfehlenswert ein besuch im fischerei museum in hvide sande zu machen, auch für angler, die  sich für die angelei in und um hvide sande interessieren. Dort siehst du karten mit tiefenangaben vom Fjord, alle fische, die im Fjord vorkommen und auch fotos und das beste material, wo die früher mit fische gefangen haben - 10.000 stück in einem kahn im fjord und dann noch ein mensch mit gefühlvollen händen - ein frau.
Auch wenn die heringe an der schleuse durch die luft fliegen, sie laichen im fjord - jedoch kannst du dort nicht mehr so viele fagen, weil nur wenige heringe  dein paternostersystem sehen.
Das an der schleuse so gut gefangen wird, hat doch damit was zu tun, daß alle heringe durch diese nadelöhr (schleuse) vom trieb her wollen.
Wenn die nur ein meter breit wäre, dann kann der angle nur 10 Minuten ein karte kaufen und sie mit dem korb fangen - so wurden früher die lachse an den staustufen gefangen, die sprangen vom trieb getrieben über ein staustufe (wehr) und dahinter war ein korb. Das waren jedoch andere zeiten und berufsfischer.
Du kannst auch in der nordsee vom strand heringe fangen - nur nicht viele.
Und so sieht es auch mit den Hornhechten aus - ich kenne in europa keinen fangplatz der besser ist, als hvide sande wenn´s um den Hornhecht geht. Und ich kenne verdammt viele. 
Nun kenne ich dein boot nicht jedoch von bork havn bis hvide sande sind ja auch ca.30 km der fjord ist 40 km lang und 10km breit und rund 40 % ist nicht iefer als 1 meter.
Du solltest dir eine karte besorgen, sonst läuftst du auf grund.
Im Bereich bork havn, fängst du barsch und hecht und den held - eine maränen art. 
Geh vorher ins museum - da siehst du alle fische. 
Wenn ich es wäre, würde ich mit dem boot nur im bereich von bork havn angeln und mal nach ringköbing fahren für ein tassse kaffe und auch etwas angeln, aber zum herings angeln - nur mit dem wagen nach hvide sande und an der schleuse auf hering und hornhecht gehen.
Wenn wind kommt, pass auf, der fjord ist ja ein flacher fjord, d.h. eine welle kann sich nicht richtig aufbauen, sie wird gebrochen vom Grund und somit entsteht ein wildes gewässer was förmlich am kochen ist.
Wünsche dir schöne tage und berichte auch schon von vor ort.


----------



## pomerodi71 (16. April 2019)

@LAC 

Ja, ich bin es immer noch. Meine Planungen schreiten weiter voran. Mal etwas schneller, mal muss ich sie pausieren.

Nicht unbedingt auf die Nordsee zu fahren, habe ich mir halbwegs zu Herzen genommen. 
Halbwegs heißt, dass ich bei gutem Wetter zumindest in der "Ho Bucht" angeln möchte. 

Nur für Hecht und Barsch muss ich das Boot nicht mitnehmen, die kann ich vom Ufer aus fangen und außerdem habe ich davon auch genug bei mir in der Weser oder anderen Pachtgewässern.

Ich will deshalb definitiv die Option haben, auf "Seefisch", also zumindest Plattfische zu angeln. 

Dieses aber nur bei optimalen Wetterbedingungen, ansonsten geht es an den Fjord und wenn es dafür auch nicht reicht (zu windig, Dauerregen...), geht es an einen Put & Take See, natürlich ohne Boot  


Ich will übrigens nicht mit dem Boot von Bork nach Hvide Sande fahren. Wenn, dann würde ich direkt in Hvide Sande slippen (Da sind zwei Slipstellen zum Fjord). 

Gezielt auf Heringe angeln werden wir wieder, wie die letzten Jahre auch, an der Schleuse. Das ist ein Highlight und es macht einen riesen Spaß. 

Trotzdem würde ich nicht "Nein" sagen, wenn ich einen Heringsschwarm in der Nähe des Bootes lokalisiere 

Ich habe natürlich aktuelles Kartenmaterial an Bord und mir schon diverse Routen auf dem Fjord abgespeichert. Ich bewege mich dabei nahezu nur durch Wasser, dass > 1,5 Meter tief ist, weiß aber auch, dass selbst die neusten Karten nicht zu 100% alles abbilden. Mit Echolot und vorausschauender Fahrweise, hoffe ich ohne Bodenkontakt, meine Ziele zu erreichen.

Das Museum werde ich mir mal mit meiner Frau anschauen, denn die habe ich nun auch soweit, mal ein Wochenende mit mir in Dänemark zu verbringen.
Bei unserer Männerrunde ist da keine Zeit für. Die Woche ist zu schnell rum und wir wollen sie tagsüber am Wasser und abends in der Hütte verbringen.

Danke für den Tipp!

Berichten werde ich natürlich auch. 
Vielleicht habe ich dann auch wertvolle Tipps für Bootsangler.


----------



## fischflotz (17. April 2019)

Moin, wenn ich die bilder von der webcam sehe, werde ich ganz neidisch. Morgens um 7:30 Uhr stehen sie wie an der Perlenkette aufgereit auf den Ponton und holen einen Hering nach dem anderen raus. Ich muss noch bis zum 3. Mai warten. Mein Plan ist, Morgens an die Schleuse auf Hering angeln, dann den Tag mit Frau und Hund verbringen und abends an den Strand auf Platte.
Das Museum kann ich auch nur empfehlen, auch für Familien mit Kindern. Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mit Otto da. Erst haben wir uns das Museum angeguckt und danach haben wir uns ein Getränk in dem Museumscafe gegönnt. Von da hatten wir einen schönen Blick auf die Angler an der Schleuse und dem herrlichen Regen. Als es dann von oben her trocken wurde,  haben wir auch noch unsere Angeln rausgeholt und uns an die Schleuse gestellt. Wir vielen mit unseren alten, mit Schuppen übersähten Knüppeln gleich auf. Als wir dann, trotz unserer Unterhaltung und viel Gelächter, auch noch Heringe nach Ansage aus dem Fjord zogen und unsere Eimer sich schnell füllten, verstanden die "Profiangler" mit ihren teuren Angelgeschirr die Welt nicht mehr. Man was hatten wir für einen Spass. Auch als Otto noch die kleinste Platte von Hvide Sande mit dem Patanoster aus dem Fjord hiefte.
Tja Hvide Sande ist immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## drhyme (17. April 2019)

Das klingt super, werde heute auch mal eine Runde an der Schleuse bzw. im Hafen probieren.
Platte hab ich bisher aufgrund des ablandigen Windes nicht versucht, aber eigentlich ist das Wetter dafür sehr schön.

Ich stehe nicht so auf das dicht gedrängte Angeln, deshalb werde ich mich etwas weiter abseits stellen, in der Hoffnung das ich auch dort den ein oder anderen Hering erwische.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu Mefo und Horni 
Sind diese hier jetzt auch schon anzutreffen? 
Und wie stehen die Chancen auf diese Fische von der Mole aus in Richtung Hafeneinfahrt.
Mit Mefo Blinker bzw. Horni Silk/Einzelhaken.
Ziehen die Hornhechte auch durch die Schleise in den Fjord?

Grüße aus HvideSande!


----------



## Firefly216 (17. April 2019)

Die Hornis ziehen auch durch die Schleuse in den Fjord und lassen sich im Bereich der Schleuse recht gut befischen. Meerforellen und Lachse sind im gesamten Hafenbereich und im Bereich der Molen geschützt und dürfen nicht entnommen werden.

Karte
https://kms.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=5bd97e15c7d548b99640e28662e58a22

Verordnung
https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671

Fredning af laks og ørred

§ 2. Det er ikke tilladt at fiske efter, lande, opbevare, sælge, udbyde til salg eller på anden måde omsætte mod eller uden vederlag, laks (Salmo salar), havørred (Salmo trutta) og andre ørredarter f.eks. (Onchorynchus mykiss), fra Ringkøbing Fjord, Stadil Fjord, Von Å og udløbet af Ringkøbing Fjord i Nordsøen.

Stk. 2. Fangede laks og ørred skal straks genudsættes i frit vand, så vidt muligt i levende tilstand. Udsætningen skal ske på en sådan måde, at de ikke genfanges af redskabet.

Grobe Übersetzung durch Google:

Rettung von Lachs und Forelle

§ 2. Es ist nicht gestattet, Lachs (Salmo salar), Meerforelle (Salmo trutta) und andere Forellenarten, z. (Onchorynchus mykiss), vom Ringkøbing Fjord, Stadil Fjord, Von Å und dem Abfluss Ringkøbing Fjord in der Nordsee.

Unterabschnitt . 2. Gefangener Lachs und Forelle müssen so weit wie möglich unter freiem Himmel in freies Wasser entlassen werden. Die Freigabe muss so erfolgen, dass sie vom Gerät nicht zurückerhalten wird.


----------



## raxrue (17. April 2019)

Im Moment scheint das Heringsfischen ja voll angelaufen zu sein....


----------



## fischflotz (17. April 2019)

@ drhymne: Hornhechte kannst Du im ganzen Hafen fangen. Am meisten habe ich gegenüber den Angelpontons gefangen. Je näher du an der Schleuse angeln kannst um so höher ist die Fangchance. Nur zur Zeit werden dort natürlich auch die Heringsangler stehen und dann gibt es auch mal Stress. Ich habe mich meist auch etwas abseits gestellt und trotzdem meine Hornis gefangen.
Manchmal stehen die Hornis zu tausenden vor der Schleuse. Dazu gibt es einige Videos bei Youtube.


----------



## Snoeky (17. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Snoeky,  ich habe schon gestern dein posting gelesen, da ich mich nicht auskenne dort, habe ich etwas gegoogelt und reichlich gefunden - ich kann zwei stunde dir informationen mitteilen, die dir aber nicht viel helfen werden, informiere dich selbst - was ich gelesen habe, war alles oberflächlich betreffend der angelei, was jedoch interessant war, und nicht oberflächlich, weil es unter die haut geht,  war ein posting wo die mückenplage  dort erwähnt wurde wo ein angler mit gekämpft hat - etwas weiter nördlicher ist ja auch schon Hirtshals,
> Ich habe diesen thread eröffnet, damit wir den bereich der nordsee von blaavand  bis zum ende vom ringköbingfjord durchleuchten.  Da kann ich die auch hot spots nennen, und wie man die fische am haken bekommet und auch bootsfahrer ratschläge geben kann, aber auch reichlich andere angler, die hier member sind.
> 
> Dein platz, da war ich zwei mal in meinem leben und habe nicht einmal dort geangelt  - habe jedoch festgestellt weil ich dir helfen wollte, das ferienhausanbieter inzwischen auch die angler informieren, das sind auch könner im bereich der vermarktung und ich habe mich schon etwas geärgert, weil ich immer wieder auf die seite einer bettenburg agentur gelandet bin.  Ob diese angestellte berichten können wie man eine hering fängt und sich diesen reinzieht kann ich nicht sagen - wenn du ein haus gemietet hast, schreib sie doch mal an, du möchtest gerne informationn, welche Fischarten man fangen kann - viellecicht schreibte eine ganz nett und ehrlich, ab und zu sind auch silberfische da. Du solltest dich selbst informieren, das macht schlau, das ist zwar arbeit oder ein AB - Moderator - wie Bordie Woern 1 gepostet hat, macht einen nuene Thread auf, dann kannst du diese frage nochmal stellen und du setzt dich am gedeckten tisch, weil viele antworten.







@LAC 
Danke dir erstmal!
Ich verstehe,ich bin in der falschen Gegend. =D
Ich werde dann mal gucken ob ich einen neuen Threat eröffne.


----------



## LAC (17. April 2019)

@Snoeky 
Eröffne einen neuen, dann bekommst du sicherlich gute informationen - Dänemark wird ja förmlich überrollt von angler, es angeln mehr deutsche angler in dänischen gewässern als dänen - sicherlich kannst du dort auch gut fangen - wo wasser ist sind auch fische.

Ich liebe es, wenn ich an ein fremdes gewässer bin, mich darauf einstelle und mit allen tricks versuche, fische zu überlisten - da lernt man raus. Kenne auch welche, die verkaufen dann ihre angelausrüstumg - einer ist mehrmals nach schweden zu lachs angeln gefahren, nie was gefangen, dann sein gerätschaften verkauft. Wenn nichts läuft, soll man nicht verzweifeln.
Ich kenne nur die gegend um den ringköbingfjord und hvide sande und eine priv. au, die natürlich wie meine Westentasche und fange in der nordsee nur heringe, Hornhechte.
aal und dann und wann für wissenschaftliche zwecke, gezielt andere Fischarten 

@ Fischflotz
Ich kann mich noch gut entsinnen - viel freude gehabt. Mein material darf sich ein angler gar nicht anschauen, mein angelrute ist ja voll mit schuppen, es haben sich mal hier im board einige über ihren korkgriff unterhalten, wie sie ihn schleifen polieren, damit er wie neu aussieht im glasschrank, da habe ich geantwortet, das ich ihn schütze  mit fischschuppen und alle drei jahre mache ich die 2 mm schuppenschicht ab, dann sieht der korkgriff wie neu aus - wobei an der rute  ein ring schon abgebrohen ist.
Jeder sieht die angelei ja anders, einige freuen sich an diese gerrätschaften und einige kaufen alles was angeboten wird. Ist ok, wenn sie glücklich damit werden. Wenn einer diese sachen alle besitzt - kann er damit fische fangen, wenn nicht, muss er das lernen. 
Vor jahren, da habe ich gedacht, ein flugzeug wäre abgestürzt im fjord, da war ein angler im seinen kampfstuhl im schilf  - es war schon dunkel - eingeschlafen - der kopf war nach vorne gebeugt, ich dachte erst,  das halbe cockpit  vom flugzeug liegt mit stuhl und person im schilf, - erst als ich näher ram kam erkannte ich, daß es ein anger war, der eingeschlafen war, sein kopf hing nach vorne  und eine instrumentenkonsole vor dem bauch - es waren jedoch eine futterkonsole und ein futterboot hatte er auch.
Ich habe solch ein stuhl noch nie gesehen - wie eine Instrumenten tafel hatte der vorm bauch  - sagenhaft - 
Als ich laut hallo sagte, da hatte er sich erschrocken und wäre bald mit dem stuhl umgefallen, zum glück hat der schilfgürtel ihn gestützt. Ich dachte wirklich, das einer vom himmel gefallen ist  - da ich dieses nicht kenne.


----------



## fischflotz (18. April 2019)

Ja wir Angler sind schon ein lustiges Völklein. Hatte auch mal ein so ein Erlebnis an der Schleuse. Mein Bruder und ich waren bei den Rentnerplätzen Heringe am Angeln. Es wurde überall gut gefangen. Aber auf einmal wurde Nichts mehr gefangen. Da ich immer eine Angel mit Posenmontage dabei habe, bin ich kurzerhand auf Hornhecht gegangen. Nach dem ich den zweiten Horni gefangen hatte, gesellte sich ein Angler neben mich. Ich konnte ihn kaum sehen obwohl er fast auf meinen Füßen stand, denn er hatte diese Tarnkleidung an. Aber seine Angelausrüstung konnte ich gut erkennen, die glänzte ganz golden. So doll das ich meine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen musste. Er war ein guter Werfer mit guten Gerät und so katapultierte er seine Wasserkugel bis zur Mitte des Hafens und holte sie dann gekonnt weider ein. Nachdem er 3 mal ausgeworfen hatte ohne was zu fangen und ich praktisch vor meinen Füßen in der Zeit noch 2 Hornis verhaften konnte ist er wieder gegangen. 
Ich glaube den Hornis war der Weg zu seinem Köder einfach zu weit.


----------



## okram24 (18. April 2019)

Dass die Webcam so flackert ist ja wirklich mist, aber es gibt da noch eine andere, die schwenkt auch ab und zu mal zur Schleuse:
http://www.waves4you.com/hvide_sande_west.html


----------



## LAC (20. April 2019)

@ fischflotz
da gebe ich dir recht, wir angler sind schon ein lustiges völklein - das gefällt mir sehr, weil jeder so seine eigene taktik hat. Ich stand mal an der schleuse auf der südseite  zum meer an der brücke, Neben mir stand einer, ich glaube, das er die fische am andern ufer fangen wollte, machte extreme weitwürfe. Starker wind kam von der see, dann machte er wieder einen weitwurf - wir unterhielten uns dabei - dann sagte er, ich hab einen dran  und sofort danach kam das wort schexxe, er ist ab ,
Da sagte ich zu ihm, du hast übers geländer von der brücke geworfen, die schnur macht eine schönen bogen, das habe ich gesehen.  Kurze zeit später, kam eine frau und fragte, hat einer von den anglern auf die straße geworfen, mein mann hat mit der antenne vom wagen, angelkram mit blei mitgenommen.
Nein sagte er, von uns war es keiner - von der anderen seite vielleicht einer.
Das ist zwar lustig, kann aber auch ganz böse enden.

Eine gefahr besteht ja auch beim landen, wenn man direkt an der brücke steht, da ist können angesagt, sonst fliegt das paternoster mit heringe und freie haken anderen anglern oder zuschauern ins gesicht - alles schon gesehen.
Das schärfste was ich erlebt habe, war auf einer hochseefahrt, ein angler hatte sich ein spezielle montage mit ausleger zuhause gebaut für die dicken fische - er hatte auf der fahrt schon reichlich bier getrunken und irgendwie war alles lustig, dann montierte er diese selbgebaute montage mit mehreren haken an seine schnur und kam zu mir und fragte, was hälst du davon, da sagte ich: du bist aber gierig hast aber reichlich haken dran - das sagte er, das wird richtig fluppen.
Ich glaube er hat zwei, drei mal geworfen, auf einmal ist ein ganz lautes geschrei auf dem schiff , da hatte er beim auswerfen seine frau gefangen, die hinter ihm stand  - sie hatte das ganze gerät mit den haken in nackenberich am kopf hängen - ich habe die haken aus den nacken- und kopfbereich entfernt. Ich sagte, die muss richtig behandelt werden, wir brechen die fahrt ab - nein, nein, das machen wir nicht. Mit pressverband habe ich die blutungen stoppen können. War der hammer - er hatte sich sein kopf schon vorher mit bier zugemacht.
Das fing schon bei den abfahrt gut an, da sagte ich zu ihm,  kannst du nicht mal zum wasser gehen und fühlen, ob das wasser warm ist. Es war ebbe und in cuxvhaven war ein steinschüttung und die letzten zwei meter bis zum wasser, hatten die steien eine aglenschicht, die - wer es kennt - sehr glatt ist.
 Ich sagte zu den anderen, jetzt erleben wir ein tolles schauspiel. Natürlich kann ich das, kam als antwort und er kam nur bis zu den steinen mit den algen, dann lag er ganz im wasser und wir mussten ihn noch helfen, da er immer wieder ausrutschte. War alles nicht so schlimm, war ja nur nass hatte ja schon reichlich bier getrunken -   

@okram24
Marko, lass dich nicht von der webcam verrück machen - du zählst doch zu den guten anglern, die immer welche fangen.
Wir sehen uns!


----------



## fischflotz (21. April 2019)

Ich bin zur Zeit auf fehmarn. Familienwochenende. Habe ein par mal versucht hornis zu fangen.  Aber auf meiner Ecke ist noch kein horni zu sehen. Ich hoffe das wird sich in hvide sande hoffentlich ändern.


----------



## raxrue (22. April 2019)

Am 25. Schlag ich auch auf..wird lustig wenn ich mich wieder mitten in den größten Haufen reinstelle...der Shitsturm ist immer lustiger wie das Heringsangeln selber wenn die Platzhirsche ihr Revier Markieren und sich bei einem auf die Füsse stellen weil es ja ihr Platz ist...komisch finden sie es dann nur wenn mann kaum einen mal an der Strippe hat...mann muss halt auch wissen wann mann Auswirft...


----------



## LAC (22. April 2019)

Hallo, war gestern mal für 1,5 std in hvide sande angeln -von 17.15 Uhr,  stand am angelsteg direkt an der reinigunghalle - konnte 42 heringe überlisten, obwohl einige kaum welche gefangen haben - waren alle am klagen.  Mein Nebenmann lachte, als ich sagte: jetzt schlagen wir zu, er hatte nur drei stück gefangen in den letzten stunden, lag am paternoster - habe ihm eins geliehen, dann hatte er noch fünf oder sechs gefangen. 
Hornhechte sind auch schon da und wurden vereinzelt gefangen.


----------



## Mark4179 (22. April 2019)

Hallo
Ich werde mit meiner Familie am Samstag für 1 Woche zum ersten mal nach hvide sande fahren. Ich habe mitbekommen das dort dann das heringsfestival stattfindet.
Ist dann der Schleusen Bereich für Personen die nicht am Festival teilnehmen gesperrt?
Wenn ja, wo könnte ich dann mein Glück probieren ?

Viele Grüße 
Mark


----------



## anschmu (22. April 2019)

Mark4179 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich werde mit meiner Familie am Samstag für 1 Woche zum ersten mal nach hvide sande fahren. Ich habe mitbekommen das dort dann das heringsfestival stattfindet.
> Ist dann der Schleusen Bereich für Personen die nicht am Festival teilnehmen gesperrt?
> Wenn ja, wo könnte ich dann mein Glück probieren ?
> ...


----------



## Henrik50 (22. April 2019)

Moin, bin ab Samstag für 3 Wochen in Hvide Sande  Hab bis heute (fahre seit über 25 Jahren dort hin!) immer genug Heringe gefangen. Ich hoffe mal auf ein paar Hornis


----------



## raxrue (22. April 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Moin, bin ab Samstag für 3 Wochen in Hvide Sande  Hab bis heute (fahre seit über 25 Jahren dort hin!) immer genug Heringe gefangen. Ich hoffe mal auf ein paar Hornis



Achte mal auf den ;;jungen;; Mann mit der Kappe von Deutsche See auf...der ist es


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (22. April 2019)

...ich bin ab Donnerstag in Hvide Sande und dann wird die Badewanne leer gemacht. Ich zieh den Stöpsel raus...
"raxrue", du kannst auf dem jungen Mann mit der St.Pauli Kappe achten. DD


----------



## raxrue (22. April 2019)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...ich bin ab Donnerstag in Hvide Sande und dann wird die Badewanne leer gemacht. Ich zieh den Stöpsel raus...
> "raxrue", du kannst auf dem jungen Mann mit der St.Pauli Kappe achten. DD



Sehr schön....ich werde achten...mal sehen ob es nicht doch ein kurzangesetztes Boardietreffen vom feinsten giebt...


----------



## LAC (23. April 2019)

Heute,d.h. gestern war ich nochmal von 17.20 bis 18.30 angeln , wieder am gleichen platz  20 m vom Reinigungshaus zur schleuse hin auf den neuen Anglerplatz - hat gut gefluppt, bin nur auf Hering gegangen und habe 42 Stck gfangen
Bei reinigem im der neuen halle, hatte ein angler einen hornhecht -(sie sind schon da ) gefangen, der ein beachtliche größe d. h durchmesser hatte ca. 15 cm - habe den angler angesprochen im reinigungsraum, da ich solch einen knüppel noch nicht gesehen habe in HS, leider konnte ich nicht die länge sehen, da och ander fische er im netzt hatte.

@Harti
Als ich den hornhecht gesehen habe,  da war ich sehr erstaunt, da es ein gewaltiger "knüppel" war, da habe ich sofort an unser gespräch vor jahren gedacht, wo wir mal den deutschen rekord im hornhecht knacken wollten - es war ja mehr ein gaudi. 
Ich sage immer noch, wenn wir gezielt auf hornhecht gehen, knacken wir ihn, da ich kein platz in europa kenne, wo so viele hornhechte auf kleinsten raum vorkommen.
Hvide sande ist da unschlagbar.
Aber warum - ich habe ja mal zwei efsa- rekordfische (deutsche und europa) gefangen und auch registrieren lassen - das ist ja keine kunst, man muss nur wissen wo sie vorkommen und zeit haben und wie man sie am haken bekommt bzw. aus dem wasser.
Ich habe sie nur gefangen, damit ich zuhörer hatte wenn ich referate über besatzmaßnahmen bei angelvereienen gehalten habe.


----------



## Jesse J (23. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Bei reinigem im der neuen halle, hatte ein angler einen hornhecht -(sie sind schon da ) gefangen, der ein beachtliche größe d. h durchmesser hatte ca. 15 cm - habe den angler angesprochen im reinigungsraum, da ich solch einen knüppel noch nicht gesehen habe in HS, leider konnte ich nicht die länge sehen, da och ander fische er im netzt hatte.



Ø 15cm ? Bist Du dir da sicher ?


----------



## LAC (23. April 2019)

@Jesse J 
Es war kein dicker Hering und auch keine Meeräsche - es war ein Hornhecht, da ich die Fische noch ganz  gut unterscheiden kann. Nun lag er im Kescher und es kann sein, das er durch den Druck und Gewicht  größer geworden ist  *lach  Ein Angler nennt ja meisten die Größe vom Fisch, wenn ein Auto darüber gefahren ist.
Ich mache das nicht, vielleicht war  er auch nur 11  cm jedenfalls gewaltig größer als wir ihn kennen. sonst hätte ich ihn gar nicht entdeckt. Ich dachte erst er hätte eine Mefo im Kescher.  Ich bin nicht einer der nach andere Fische schaut  - der jedoch sprang mir förmlich ins Gesicht,  dann bin ich zum Kescher gegangen und hab ihn mir genauer angesehen.   Noch sind meine Augen und mein Verstand gut - da verdiene ich mein Geld mit. 
Nun streiten sich sogar Personen darum, da der eine sagt, ich spinne und der andere sagt, der ist ganz normal, den verstehst du nur nicht. 
Aber ich will  jetzt  nicht noch  mehrere Zeilen posten, damit wir auf den Durchmesser eines Hornhecht kommen.


----------



## Henrik50 (23. April 2019)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...ich bin ab Donnerstag in Hvide Sande und dann wird die Badewanne leer gemacht. Ich zieh den Stöpsel raus...
> "raxrue", du kannst auf dem jungen Mann mit der St.Pauli Kappe achten. DD






raxrue schrieb:


> Sehr schön....ich werde achten...mal sehen ob es nicht doch ein kurzangesetztes Boardietreffen vom feinsten gibt...



Das sollte doch irgendwie machbar sein? Hab mal gesagt: Der "kleine Dicke" mit der gelben Jacke (hab ich nur an, wenn es nicht zu warm ist) am "Rentner-Angelplatz", dat bin ich . Mit bald 70 tue ich mir das Gedränge an der Schleuse nicht mehr an. Bin auch sicher, das sich einige schon über den Weg gelaufen sind, nicht wissend, das es jemand vom Bord ist...


----------



## Mark4179 (23. April 2019)

Dürfte ich mich dem Boardie Treffen anschließen?
Bin ein totaler Neuling was Hvide Sande angeht und wäre um Tips sehr dankbar


----------



## LAC (23. April 2019)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, schließe ich mich auch an - ich lache jetzt. Es ist ja ein Boardie Treffen schon angesagt - das ist jedoch etwas später.
Ich komme gerne - bin jedoch momentan viel unterwegs und wenn ich komme wird es um 17. Uhr sein. Da habe ich noch 1,5 Std und dann kann ich noch die gelandeten Fische säubern in der Reinigungshalle. Wenn die Sonne diagonal ins Wasser scheint, werden die kleine Fischimitationen besser angestrahlt  d.h. man hat mehr Erfolg.
Man kann zwar zu jeder Tageszeit welche fangen- aber bei mir muss das immer fluppen - sonst habe ich kein Bock.

@Mark4179
Du kannst dich zu mir gesellen,  dann erkläre ich dir alles, damit es fluppt - ob hering oder hornhecht. Im jahre 2011 hast du dich im Anglerboard doch schon angemeldet, normal muss  du doch ein großes theoretisches wissen haben

Heute war solch eine wind, das man nicht mehr die straße beim autofahren sah, Die Erde von den trockenen Feldern hat förmlich alles dicht gemacht - ich musste im schleichtempo fahren.  Heute haben sicherlich einige angler nur andere angler gefangen. Für pollenkranke treten jetzt probleme auf.


----------



## Mark4179 (24. April 2019)

@LAC :
Ja das ist richtig das ich seit 2011 angemeldet bin. Ich war eine lange Zeit nicht aktiv im Board. 
Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## raxrue (24. April 2019)

Mark4179 schrieb:


> Dürfte ich mich dem Boardie Treffen anschließen?
> Bin ein totaler Neuling was Hvide Sande angeht und wäre um Tips sehr dankbar



Natürlich..super wenn die Gemeinde ums Hvide Sande Angeln wächst....


Henrik50 schrieb:


> Das sollte doch irgendwie machbar sein? Hab mal gesagt: Der "kleine Dicke" mit der gelben Jacke (hab ich nur an, wenn es nicht zu warm ist) am "Rentner-Angelplatz", dat bin ich . Mit bald 70 tue ich mir das Gedränge an der Schleuse nicht mehr an. Bin auch sicher, das sich einige schon über den Weg gelaufen sind, nicht wissend, das es jemand vom Bord ist...




Das Gedränge ist doch gerade das schöne....vor allem wenn die Leute das Gefühl äussern das du ihren Hering wegangelst...und sie dann mit ihren Angelruten und Fäkalsprache aufeinander losgehen.. Unterhaltung vom feinsten...du darfst nur nicht dazwischen geraden


----------



## Henrik50 (24. April 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Natürlich..super wenn die Gemeinde ums Hvide Sande Angeln wächst....
> 
> 
> 
> Das Gedränge ist doch gerade das schöne....vor allem wenn die Leute das Gefühl äussern das du ihren Hering wegangelst...*und sie dann mit ihren Angelruten und Fäkalsprache aufeinander losgehen.*. Unterhaltung vom feinsten...du darfst nur nicht dazwischen geraden


Moin 

Da hast Du schon recht, ist sehr unterhaltsam? Aber meine kaputten Knie erlauben nicht, noch viel zu stehen. Da kommt der "Rentner-Angelplatz gerade recht  An der Schleuse wäre ein Stuhl kaum angebracht. 

Hab übrigens das erste mal in diesem Jahr Circle Hooks in der Größe 14 gesehen, so kleine hatte ich sonst noch nicht gesehen? Meistens ist die Größe 8 (und die gehen ja auch fast immer") das kleinste. Mal sehen...


----------



## LAC (24. April 2019)

Wann soll denn das treffen stattfinden ?   Heute könnte ich  um 17 Uhr.
Mich erkennt man - habe ein bart und eine schlägerkappe und meine angelrute, ist voll mit Fischschuppen und vom alter schon scheintod 
Wo ist denn der rentnerplatz ? Ich kenne nur einen an der schleuse am zaun  - Nordseite fjord. 
Morgen kann ich nicht - bin 300 km von hvide sande entfernt


----------



## Henrik50 (24. April 2019)

Ich bin erst ab Samstag in Hvide Sande, vor Sontag gehts daher nicht bei mir. Der Rentner-Angelplatz ist ganz vorne auf der Südseite, vor der Hafeneinfahrt   Da kannste halt mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser?


----------



## raxrue (24. April 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da hast Du schon recht, ist sehr unterhaltsam? Aber meine kaputten Knie erlauben nicht, noch viel zu stehen. Da kommt der "Rentner-Angelplatz gerade recht  An der Schleuse wäre ein Stuhl kaum angebracht.
> 
> Hab übrigens das erste mal in diesem Jahr Circle Hooks in der Größe 14 gesehen, so kleine hatte ich sonst noch nicht gesehen? Meistens ist die Größe 8 (und die gehen ja auch fast immer") das kleinste. Mal sehen...



Warum sollste keinen Stuhl benutzen dürfen...weil dann welche was melden könnten ??!! ...ich bring dir extra einen an die Schleuse..ganz vorne dran..
Die Circle Hooks sind schon bestellt...sowas darfste bei Leuten mit einem Hang zur Vollausrüstung nicht sagen...nachher fangen die Dinger besser wie alles andere und ich hab sie nicht...


----------



## LAC (24. April 2019)

Heute war ich um 17.10 an der Schleuse - Schleusen waren auf und volle Strömung - erst raus - kurze Pause - da habe ich 23 Heringe gefangen - dann rein, da habe ich auch noch 4 gefangen, jedoch andere Angler d.h. einer  hatte  mich immer wieder gefangen -  ich habe ihn gefragt, ob er als Gewicht Klemmbleie an der Schnur hat - fing keine Heringe, jedoch reichlich Angler.
Ich dachte ich hätte einige Member aus dem Anglerboard  getroffen - bin extra deswegen los gefahren - auf der Fjord- sowie Meerseite  reichlich Angler gefragt. ob sie im Anglerboard sind  - nein  bekam ich als Antwort. Habe mich etwas geärgert darüber - ich dachte wirklich ich hätte einen oder zwei getroffen. 
Das war natürlich lehrreich, jetzt komme ich nur noch zum  Member Treffen was wir jedes Jahr machen und wenn einer Ratschläge haben will, dann muss er zu mir kommen. 

@ Henrik 50
Ein ausgeschilderte Behinderten Angelplatz ist  auf der nördlichen Fjordseite - direkt am Zaun, wo die Schleuse beginnt  - zählt zu den ganz guten Angelplätzen und du kannst auch mit dem Wagen neben dem Fischereimuseum bis fast zur Schleuse fahren und auch abstellen - wenn Du den Behinderten Ausweis am Fenster sichtbar zeigst - da treten keine Probleme auf.
Wenn Du gehbehindert bist und einen Stuhl hast, kannst Du den überall einsetzten, wer sich darüber aufregt, das sagt ja genug aus, der ist gierig und normal nicht reif für die Angelei.
Ich habe heute zwei Angler gesehen - die hatten zwei Regentonnen voll mit Fische - da fragt man sich, ist das noch Angeln als Hobby  oder eine Bereicherung auf dem Rücken der Natur. In Hvide Sande da war oder ist auch noch ein Angler, die ganze Saison, da kommt jede Woche ein VW Bus von Deutschland - der Fahrer angelt auch noch - und fährt gefüllt mit Heringe und Hornhechte am Sonntag Abend wieder nach Deutschland.


----------



## fischflotz (25. April 2019)

Ja es gibt einige "Angler", die mit einer großen Bestellliste nach Hvide Sande kommen. Da kommt dann schnell eine Regentonne an bestellten Fisch zusammen. Wenn man solche Leute fragt, für wen denn der ganze Fisch sei, sagen die: wir essen halt viel Fisch oder die Familie ist groß. Die Realität ist aber meist anders. Sie verkaufen den geräucherten Fisch. 
Ich habe da auch schon viel in HS gesehen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass es in HS nicht auch irgendwann Fangquoten für Angler wie auf der Ostsee gibt.


----------



## LAC (25. April 2019)

@fischflotz
Das mit den Fangquoten würde ich auch begrüßen - nun poste ich mal was für die angler 800 Stück am Tag.  Ist das zu viel ? -*lach


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. April 2019)

Moin,
wenn eine Fangquote kommen würde, dann wird es leerer in HS. Einen Extraschein kaufen und dann nicht mal mehr als 100 Heringe pro Tag entnehmen?
Das wäre ja Wucher  und die ganzen Geiz ist geil Angler fahren woanders hin.
Ich bin für die Fangquote.
BG Carsten


----------



## anschmu (25. April 2019)

Ich bin auch für eine Fangquote !!!


----------



## okram24 (25. April 2019)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn eine Fangquote kommen würde, dann wird es leerer in HS. Einen Extraschein kaufen und dann nicht mal mehr als 100 Heringe pro Tag entnehmen?
> Das wäre ja Wucher  und die ganzen Geiz ist geil Angler fahren woanders hin.
> Ich bin für die Fangquote.
> BG Carsten


Ich bin auch dafür und dann höchstens 50 Stück pro Tag!


----------



## Henrik50 (25. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @fischflotz
> Das mit den Fangquoten würde ich auch begrüßen - nun poste ich mal was für die angler 800 Stück am Tag.  Ist das zu viel ? -*lach




Ich wäre auch dafür, schon 100 sind mir persönlich zuviel? Bin halt faul, meistens höre ich bei 50-60 auf...  Und selbst dann hätte ich in den 3 Wochen die ich da bin zuviel, sollte ich wirklich jeden Tag zum Angeln gehen


----------



## LAC (25. April 2019)

Ich bin da auch für. Es würde alles viel ruhiger ablaufen und nach außen würde der angler von den zuschauern, mit ganz anderen augen angesehen, als wenn er zwischen zwei  regentonnen steht, die gefüllt mit heringe und hornhechte sind. Oft sind es menschen, die minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben- da sie mit dieser fangmenge zeigen wollen, was für ein held sie sind .
Das betrachte ich als räuberei und einige zuschauer, verstehen die welt nicht mehr -  so viele fische und als nächstes kommt der gedanke, was macht er damit.
Ich beantworte das - verkaufen bzw, sich eine namen machen, da er einige verschenkt und dadurch Anerkennung findet.

Ich glaube sogar, das dieses was wir hier anschneiden, eines tages kommen wird - wir sind halt im anglerboard, die vorreiter, die die Natur lieben und für den eigenverbrauch mit freude fische fangen. Fangquoten kennen wir doch bei anderen arten

Mit diesen worten bzw. fangeinschränkung machen wir uns freunde,  aber auch reichlich feinde, mir ist das jedoch egal.

Die wahrheit sieht ja ganz anders aus, da der eine  für 100 heringe einen tag oder mehr  braucht  und der andere 3 std.
Und mit drei oder vier heringe ist schon einer in HS Heringskönig geworden -  der wurde auf händen getragen und bekam freibier.


----------



## Henrik50 (25. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> .............
> Die wahrheit sieht ja ganz anders aus, da der eine  für 100 heringe einen tag oder mehr  braucht  und der andere 3 std.
> Und mit drei oder vier heringe ist schon einer in HS Heringskönig geworden -  *der wurde auf händen getragen und bekam freibier.*


Jo, so lange ist das ja noch nicht her? Mir egal, was andere denken! Es würde schon Sinn machen. Wird halt sehr schwer, so etwas zu kontrollieren. 

Im letzen Jahr haben weniger als 2 Std. für 70-80 Heringe gereicht (war mit Sohn und Schwiegertochter da, die zwei hatten in der Zeit auch ihren Eimer voll!), von 3 Wochen hab ich gerade mal 7 Tage Heringe gefangen. Mehr kann ich nicht brauchen und in diesem Jahr werde ich mal mehr auf Hornhecht gehen.


----------



## LAC (25. April 2019)

Wer in hvide sande angelt, der soll auch fische fangen - nun werden die schleusentore ja ständig bewegt die unterschiedlich sind und ein angler gar nicht kennt - auch wenn er das glaubt. Die tore werden so gesteuert, daß das wasser im ringköbigfjord einen bestimmten salzgehalt hat - damit eine robuste flora  entsteht, die durch die landwirtschaft  vor jahrzehnten vernichtet worden ist.  Die sichtweite  im fjord war mal 1,5 m  ist dann zusammen gebrochen durch die landwirtschaft  auf 0,50 m . Inzwischen liegt sie etwas um 1 m - das renaturierungsprojekt der skjern aue - welches nordeuropas teuerstes naturschutzprojekt war, hat dazu beigetragen
Sie werden in der heutigen zeit nach einen plan gesteuert, den der angler gar nicht kennt - einige glauben es jedoch, da mir oft gesagt wird, wann sie auf und zu gehen - dann muss ich mir das lachen verkneifen.

Zurück zum hering  - wenn jeder drei std.  am tage angelt und kennt sich aus mit der angelei - was ja dort leider nicht der fall ist wenn der hering da ist , außer wenige -  dann hat er genug heringe, wenn er eine woche  nur wenige std. angelt.  Dann kann er das ganze jahr lang,  jeden tag hering essen.
Sollten sie gut schmecken und er ernährt sich nur vom hering - dann kann er im herbst nochmal kommen, damit er bis ostern heringe essen kann und dann steht er wieder am schleusenbereich - man erkennt ihn sofort - er hat einen fischgeruch.

Damit das funktioniet, und er anerkennung bei den Zuschauern bekommt,  sollte er folgendes wissen - kleine haken ohne lametta mit fischhaut  wenn´s geht mit gebogener spitze nach innen (Cirkle Hooks) und die angelei betreiben, wenn die sonne schräg ins wasser scheint, d.h. am nachmittag bis zum abend - dann wird sein paternoster besser angestrahlt und reflektiert besser - als wenn die sonne senkrecht steht.  Und wenn die schleusen auf sind an den stromkanten werfen -  das geht sehr gut, wenn man ein gewässer lesen kann - da ja unterschiedliche strömungen (kehrwasser) entstehen.

Nun ist ja am wochenende das heringsfest in hvide sande - vor jahren war ich mal dort und am zelt wo man  teilnehmerkarten kaufen  konnte, da kaufte ein angler eine karte und außen am zelt stand die wasserschutzpolizei und fragte höflich , haben sie gerade eine teilnehmer karte gekauft - da sagte die person ja - haben sie denn auch einen staatl. angelschein für das dän. gewässer - da sagte er nein - da passierte nichts, er nahm ihm sein teilnehmerkarte weg und dann konnte er eine karte bei kott im laden kaufen - das hat er auch gemacht - und dann war die sache erledigt und er bekam sein teilnehmerkarte wieder. Dieses sagt ja viel aus - heute werden ja mehrfach kontrollen gemacht.
Ob er bei der preisverleihung  bzw. bei den wahlen - wo der schönste im lande gewählt wird - von den kreischenden weibern im zelt den mister hering titel gewonnen hat, kann ich nicht sagen - man sollte es sich einmal wirklich anschauen 
.
Früher wenn ich ans gewässer ging, und der platz direkt an der schleuse  zur seeseite war voll mit angler,  habe ich dann und wann mal laut gesagt kontrolle kommt, dann verschwanden ganz schnell einige angler - weil sie keine karte hatten - und ich hatte platz an der schleuse.
Petri heil wünsche ich euch.


----------



## okram24 (26. April 2019)

Um sich über die aktuelle Situation an der Schleuse zu informieren habe ich noch einen link. Etwas weiter unten wird die aktuelle Durchlaufmenge angezeigt. Wenn ihr das mit der Strömung vor Ort und euren Fangerfahrungen kombiniert, habt ihr einen guten Gradmesser, wann es sich lohnt!
http://hyde.dk/default-de.asp


----------



## fischflotz (26. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @fischflotz
> Das mit den Fangquoten würde ich auch begrüßen - nun poste ich mal was für die angler 800 Stück am Tag.  Ist das zu viel ? -*lach


Wenn Du manche Angler hörst , sind 800 noch zu wenig. Die essen angeblich jeden zweiten Tag Heringe und haben eine große Familie (Wo bei Feiern schon mal 200 St. verspeist werden). 
Ja die essen keinen anderen Fisch nur Hering. Seit Jahren angeln sie in HS, also essen sie seit Jahren fast nur Hering. Sie würden nie einen Hering verkaufen, da sie ihn ja viel zu gerne selber essen.
Also ich bin froh wenn ich am Ende des Urlaubs eine volle Kühlbox mit Heringen, Hornhechten und Platten habe.


----------



## LAC (26. April 2019)

@okram24
Marko, was du alles kennst - super !  Ich kenne zwar die seite, jedoch schaue ich ganz selten darauf  - ich fahre einfach nach hvide sande wenn es nicht regnet und suche mir dann einen platz aus, den ich für richtig finden.  Zig unterschiedliche fangplätze sind ja im schleusenbereich.
Vor zig jahren waren ja mal die rerdakteure von der anglerboardzeitung eine Woche hier - ich spielte den guide, fünf oder sechs boardies, da war solch eine Strömung - da konntete man an der schleuse keine fangen  - da haben wir sie im hafen gefangen.
Der hammer war dann, als ich ihnen zeigte, wie man im südlichen fjord (esehäuser) vom steg,  barsche mit dem heringspaternoster fängt.
Das hatten die alle noch nicht gesehen und erlebt. Es ist die beste Methode, da man weit werfen kann und förmlich den schwarm suchen kann - hat man ihn gefunden - fluppt es. Der schwarm zieht ja weiter und früher hat man zerkleinerte Eierschalen ins wasser geworfen wo er sich befindet - dann zog er nicht weiter weil sie die Eierschalen als futter ansahen - und so konnte man mehrere fangen  - Bordie Broesel hat reichlich Fotos gemacht - ist ja ein super fotograf.
Hier mal ein Link - https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/daenemark-reise-der-autoren.101406/


----------



## wattläufer (27. April 2019)

Also ich kann das was LAC sagt nur voll bestätigen, besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Und wenn es denn so weitergeht mit der Tonnenangelei dann werden auch die Fangquoten kommen. Und denn ist das Geschrei groß! Ich bin übernächste Woche in Hvide Sande mit 4 Kollegen und wenn wir jeder 100 Heringe haben hören wir mit der Heringsangelei auf. Dann fahren wir den Rest der Woche ganz entspannt an einen Forellenteich. wenn wir denn nichts fangen, denn ist das eben so. Wir haben dann aber eine super Woche dort ohne Stress verbracht um die uns hier zu hause jeder beneidet.
Ich werde auch of tgefragt, kannst du mir nicht mal ein paar Heringe mitbringen? Klar antworte ich dann! Stck 7,50€ und denn hat sich das Thema erledigt. Dieses Wochenende gibt es die letzten 6 Heringe vom letztem Jahr als Matjes aber denn brauch ich wieder  !00 Neue.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (27. April 2019)

wattläufer schrieb:


> Also ich kann das was LAC sagt nur voll bestätigen, besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Und wenn es denn so weitergeht mit der Tonnenangelei dann werden auch die Fangquoten kommen. Und denn ist das Geschrei groß! Ich bin übernächste Woche in Hvide Sande mit 4 Kollegen und wenn wir jeder 100 Heringe haben hören wir mit der Heringsangelei auf. Dann fahren wir den Rest der Woche ganz entspannt an einen Forellenteich. wenn wir denn nichts fangen, denn ist das eben so. Wir haben dann aber eine super Woche dort ohne Stress verbracht um die uns hier zu hause jeder beneidet.
> Ich werde auch of tgefragt, kannst du mir nicht mal ein paar Heringe mitbringen? Klar antworte ich dann! Stck 7,50€ und denn hat sich das Thema erledigt. Dieses Wochenende gibt es die letzten 6 Heringe vom letztem Jahr als Matjes aber denn brauch ich wieder  !00 Neue.
> 
> Hallo Jürgen . Schließe mich deiner und Lac`s Meinung voll und ganz an . Mir sind manchmal schon 100 Stück zuviel , weil ich eigentlich nur das entnehme , was ich für die Familie zum Verzehr brauche . Es sollte bald eine Fangregelung kommen ! Viele Tonnenangler sind ja schon abgewandert , aber ein Großteil benimmt sich immer noch unter aller Sau !
> Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (27. April 2019)

@wattläufer
@anschmu

Jetzt beim heringsfestival, da sieht man die tonnenangler, was ich ja verstehen kann weil sie gierig sind nicht nur auf fisch sondern auch auf die preise. Schnäppchen machen auf dem rücken der natur .
Beim letzten mal als ich da war am späten nachmittag, wo die strömung sehr stark war für einige angler, da sah ich angler breitbeinig wie im film, "spiel mir das lied vom tod" neben zwei regentonnen stehen . die gefüllt mit fische waren - deutlich sichtbar für die zuschauer. Der deckel lag daneben - das sagt ja schon genug aus, wie ihre denkweise ist - ich bin der große heringsfänger bzw.killer.
Das schlimme ist, sie finden auch noch bewunderer, normal müsste man zu ihm gehen und sagen - hast du die heute gefangen, dann kommt als antwort : was denkst du denn.  Dann muss man locker sagen, gestern habe ich einen angler gesehen, der hatte noch mehr fische,  drei tonnen voll. das warst du aber nicht vielleicht dein kollege.
Solche antworten kann er nicht vertragen. solange wir solche angler unter uns haben - wird das ansehen der angler ganz schön beschmutzt.


----------



## Mark4179 (27. April 2019)

So...ich bin nun mit meiner Familie in Argab angekommen und haben unsere Sachen ausgepackt.
Jetzt gucken wir erstmal Fussball und dann geht es mal ans Wasser


----------



## wattläufer (27. April 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
da kann man die Gier einiger Leute erkennen. Für mich sind 100 Heringe oder 10 Stck.mehr kein Problem! ich kann die Woche auch 3.mal Fisch essen, überhaupt kein Problem. Aber mich hinstellen und für andere Leute dort angeln ist ein no go für mich. Auch meine Kollegen mögen so etwas nicht. Wir haben dort oben eine super Woche und mehr wollen wir nicht. So wie du hier schreibst bist du ein verantwortungsvoller Angler was mich sehr freut aber leider gibt es viele Angler, die das versauen wofür wir stehen. Aber hinterher schreien wenn Qoten kommen.
Bei uns hier gibt es auch einige Angler, jetzt streuben sich mir die Haare die nach Dänemark fahren mit Bestellisten für Forellen um dort ihren Urlaub damit zu finanzieren. Ich bin auch schon gefragt worden, aber mit solchen Leuten will ich nichst zu tun haben.
Einzig wenn ich räucher, bekommt der eine oder andere Nachbar etwas ab. Kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft. Und manchmal fäält auch ein Bier bei ab.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## LAC (28. April 2019)

@ Wattläufer
Ich glaube das kennt jeder angler der auf hering geht, daß er im bekanntenkreis des öfteren gefragt wird, bring mir doch mal heringe mit. Weil sie auch wissen, dass man halt mehrere heringe fängt. Ich werde ständig gefragt, meistens von älteren menschen und dann und wann, schenke ich ihnen 5 - 6 stück, dann sind sie glücklich. Weil man ja in einer kleinstadt in deutschland gar kein frischen fisch (heringe) kaufen kann- außer in dosen.
Früher in meiner jugendzeit, da fuhr jede woche ein wagen durch die straßen - mit einer glocke lockte er die menschen aus den häusern - und verkaufte frisches obst, gemüse, sprotten und auch heringe  - ich habe als kind (mit geld von der großmutter) mir immer sprotten gekauft.

Oft frage ich mich, diese tonnen angler, die können ja lesen und kennen sicherlich  auch das anglerboard, was die so denken, wenn hier im anglerboard, einige angler - da zähle ich mich auch zu - diese tonnen schlachterei nicht gut finden bzw. anprangern.
Haben die jetzt angst farbe zu bekennen, es ist doch einfach zu posten - ja ich bin einer, der im frühjahr und im herbst jeweils mit zwei gefüllte regentonnen mit fisch nach hause fährt - ich mache damit geld, weil ich nicht doof bin und werde  mir demnächst ein neues auto ein kombi kaufen, dann kann ich 7 regentonnen einklemmen und transportieren.  Bem letzten transport, ist mir eine tonne umgekippt, da ich scharf bremsen musste, da lag die hälfte  der fische auf dem armaturenblech und am gaspedal - das war nicht schön und ich bekam den fischgeruch kaum aus dem auto.  Nur einen  hering habe ich übersehen - er hatte sich zwischen rückenlehne und sitzfläche eingeklemmt  - ich habe ihn nur gerochen aber nicht gesehen - fast zwei Wochen habe ich diesen geruch im wagen ertragen müssen - die letzte frau im wagen sagte: es stinkt hier nach fisch, hast du dich nicht gewaschen.
Das war zu viel, dann habe Ich zwei std. gesucht bis ich den hering gefunden habe - so lange habe ich noch nie gebraucht um einen hering zu fangen.


----------



## Mark4179 (28. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich war gestern zum erstmal an der Schleuse und habe dort etwas gefischt. Ich war auf der Südseite nicht weit von der Schleuse entfernt auf der Steinschüttung.
Was ich da gesehen habe hat mit Angeln nichts mehr am Hut. 90 % der Angler haben die Hornis gerissen.
Die haben ihre Montage ausgeworfen und mit hoher Geschwindigkeit wieder eingekurbelt.
Hätte man die Montage etwas absinken lassen ,dann hätte man die Heringe erreicht. 
Ich war gut eine Stunde dort und bin dann mit 18 Heringen und einem horni zurück.


----------



## wattläufer (28. April 2019)

@LAC
deswegen habe ich mir jetzt einen Kleinwagen Dacia Stepway gekauft. Da gehen die Fische nicht so schnell verloren, aber die Frau kann nicht mehr den Kleiderschrank mitnehmen. Das du deine Heringe verschengst ist absolut Top, es gibt eben Leute die sich das nicht mehr leisten können. Ich habe Nachbarn, die nur TK Fisch ohne Gräten mögen und die Trotzdem das aushalten wenn ich räuchere. Dann gehe ich einfach bei und stelle eine Kiste Bier  am Zaun und ruf an, der Rest liegt hier auf dem Grill als Bratwurst. Also ich habe super Nachbarn.


----------



## LAC (28. April 2019)

@ an alle
Heute war bei mir der weihnachtsmann  - ich war leider  nicht da. Als ich zurück kam. lagen vor der tür mehrere neue heringspaternoster - danke!
Der angler soll sich melden - dann bezahle ich die und wir probieren sie gemeinsam aus - es sind die richtigen. 

@ wattläufer
Denen ich heringe schenke, sind ältere menschen ich bin zwar noch etwas älter, jedoch anders gelagert. Die frau kann kaum noch laufen und ihr mann, ist ein gartenfreak - haben ein kleines Häuschen und einen garten und versorgen sind förmlich selbst. Hühner haben sie auch, das hat ja kaum einer noch im randgebiet einer großstadt. 
Wenn ich denen die heringe schenke, dann muss ich ein kaffee bei ihnen trinken, das ist schon eine pflicht. Dann unterhalten wir uns, dann sehe und merke ich es bei dem gespräch, wie glücklich sie über die heringe sind, weil es vom vom herzen kommt. Es sind ganz einfache menschen, wo ich ihre innere liebe - den dank förmlich merke.


----------



## porscher (28. April 2019)

Ich bin seit gestern zurück aus argab. 1 Woche ist wie im Flug vergangen. An der Schleuse habe ich nicht aktiv geangelt. Im Hafen werden die Heringe für 2 Kronen per Stück verkauft. Das ist ein guter Kurs, da die Fische aktuell recht groß sind. Am Strand lief es sehr gut. Ich hatte 3 mal beide Haken mit je einem Plattfisch. Die Fische standen recht ufernah. Zur meiner Überraschung ging es am besten bei Ostwind und fast ganz ruhiger See. An den Forellenanlagen ging recht wenig.


----------



## Henrik50 (29. April 2019)

porscher schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gestern zurück aus argab. 1 Woche ist wie im Flug vergangen. An der Schleuse habe ich nicht aktiv geangelt. Im Hafen werden die Heringe für 2 Kronen per Stück verkauft. Das ist ein guter Kurs, da die Fische aktuell recht groß sind. Am Strand lief es sehr gut. Ich hatte 3 mal beide Haken mit je einem Plattfisch. Die Fische standen recht ufernah. *Zur meiner Überraschung ging es am besten bei Ostwind *und fast ganz ruhiger See. An den Forellenanlagen ging recht wenig.


Moin 

So überraschend finde ich das nicht, dat beobachte ich schon seit Jahren! Ostwind ist super zum Angeln Bin seit Samstag Nachmittag in Hvide Sande, Tochter und zukünftiger Schwiegersohn sind diese Woche auch da (keine Angler). Ich war noch nicht los, Familie geht halt vor? Aber da ich 3 Wochen hier bin, bleibt Zeit genug...


----------



## LAC (29. April 2019)

@Henrik50 
wenn dur drei Wochen da bist. dann können wir uns doch mal treffen in hvide sande.  Ich gehe ja gerne am späten nachmittag angeln - da habe ich mehr erfolg.
Boardie Marko kommt zu uns am 25.05. eine Woche  - in der zeit haben wir ja ein treffen geplant, dann ist du jedoch schon wieder zuhause. Vielleicht kommen ja noch einige andere angler, die das lesen - wäre schön, wenn auch ein tonnenangler kommt, damit ich mir mal seine technik anschaue, vielleicht wechsele ich dann noch meinen beruf.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. April 2019)

Moin,
ich bin das Wochenende vom 17.05. mal wieder oben, aber dann sind ja glaub ich keine Boardies vor Ort, sonst im Juli.
Bg Carsten


----------



## fischflotz (30. April 2019)

Meine Frau hat sich am WE die Hand gebrochen. Heute wird entschieden, ob sie operiert werden muss. Sollte sie operiert werden, wird es wohl Nichts mit Urlaub in HS.
Heute Mittag weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. April 2019)

Hej Fischflotz,
ich drück die Daumen das es noch klappt mit HS.
Bg Carsten


----------



## Henrik50 (30. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @Henrik50
> wenn dur drei Wochen da bist. *dann können wir uns doch mal treffen in hvide sande. * Ich gehe ja gerne am späten nachmittag angeln - da habe ich mehr erfolg.
> Boardie Marko kommt zu uns am 25.05. eine Woche  - in der zeit haben wir ja ein treffen geplant, dann ist du jedoch schon wieder zuhause. Vielleicht kommen ja noch einige andere angler, die das lesen - wäre schön, wenn auch ein tonnenangler kommt, damit ich mir mal seine technik anschaue, vielleicht wechsele ich dann noch meinen beruf.


Klar können wir das! Ab spätestens Sonntag bin ich hier alleine, ich richte mich ganz danach, wann Du Zeit hast? 

@all:  Meine Tochter war gestern in Thorsminde, die haben da fast nur Hornhecht gefangen? In Hvide Sande waren die beiden (Tochter und Freund) auch, da waren es eher Heringe, die gefangen wurden.

https://gezeitenfisch.com/dn/midtjylland/hvide-sande

Auch interessant, die Seite


----------



## anschmu (30. April 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Klar können wir das! Ab spätestens Sonntag bin ich hier alleine, ich richte mich ganz danach, wann Du Zeit hast?
> 
> @all:  Meine Tochter war gestern in Thorsminde, die haben da fast nur Hornhecht gefangen? In Hvide Sande waren die beiden (Tochter und Freund) auch, da waren es eher Heringe, die gefangen wurden.
> 
> ...


Jow , hab sie mir mal angeschaut . Sehr interessant , vor allem der UV-Warner ist super , da ich mich nicht so in die Sonne waagen darf !


----------



## raxrue (30. April 2019)

Tjahh ..welcher Hirsch wird das wohl gewessen sein der dem Otto Buttermilch statt Rotwein vor die Tür stellt...bin in  4 Wochen wieder oben in Hvide Sande falls du noch welche brauchst...dich brauch ich auf alle Fälle weil ich mit einer neuen Version von Heringsblei alle Fangrekorde geschlagen habe ...wenn ich Tonnenangler gewessen wäre hätte ich die Figuren mit ihren lächerlichen zwei Tonnen Schamrot werden lassen... die Kommunikation hat diesmal nicht geklappt weil ich erst auf Höhe Hamburg gemerkt habe das mein Handy daheim ist...wenn ich diesmal komme überlege ich mit Baseballschläger anzureissen...es ist schlicht zum Kotzen die Vögel (Goldzahnkormorane) beim Hornhechtreissen zu sehen und dann noch eine große Fresse haben  wenn mann sie Höflich und sachlich drauf hinweisst...ich werde ihnen Demonstrieren wie man Fische Betäubt ..an ihnen...

Merkwürdig war bis jetzt..richtig Große Heringe waren mehr auf der Fjordseite und dicht am Grund ...Hornhechte sind dieses Jahr ungewöhnlich große dabei..in diesen kalibern hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen... und ich bin auch für eine Fangbegrennzung von 100 stück am Tag und Mann und schärfere Ansagen (oder sogar Verweise vom Angelplatz) beim Reissen von  Hornhechten


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2019)

@Henrik50
wo hast du denn die seite ausgegraben - die ist ja Super - eine für profis - super !!!! 
Da kann man sich ja weltweit informieren. Super - ich sage danke!!!
Das mit den  den strömungen kenne ich, was nicht erwähnt wurde ist das ab den späten nachmittag bis vor untergang der sonne z.b. in hvide sande besser gefangen wird, da die reflektierende fischhaut besser angestrahlt und somit sichtbar für die fische gemacht wird. Ich lese ja lieber im anglerboard, die seiten sind so menschlich und da jeder  so seinen tagesablauf beim angeln postet , die anglergruppe ist ja sehr farbenfroh, darunter sind auch die, die sauberen,  die 40 Heringe gefangen haben und im wagen zwei tonnen gefüllt mit fisch nach hause fahren, wo die 40 heringe kein platz mehr drin finden.
Würde mich freuen, nächste Woche, melde mich, da ich momentan es noch nicht sagen kann- rutsche in deutschland rum.
@raxrue
Das habe ich mir gedacht - Danke!! Ich habe jetzt genug - habe in der letzten zeit keine verloren - Wenn du wieder hier bist, melde dich, dann treffen wir uns und angeln eine runde und können auch grillen bei uns. Ich habe nicht einen angler gesehen, der mit pose auf hornhecht gegangen ist - alle nur gerissen mit heringspaternoster. Das ist ja kein angeln mehr - wer mit der pose gut hornhecht fängt - muss schon ganz gut angeln können. Ich sage den biss schon vorher an, das verstehen kaum welche und wundern sich das es stimmt. Der Hornhecht hat ja zwei fressgewohnheiten, einmal die schnelle, da jagd er hinter dem paternoster her und bei naturköder an der pose, kommt er ganz vorsichtig und testet förmlich den köder - dieses kann ich an der pose erkennen - da sie dann eine andere bewegung macht sie dreht sich dann, sonst macht sie immer die gleiche bewegung die von der wasserbewegung entsteht.  Der Hornhecht testet förmlich den köder, ist er ok und er merkt keinen haken, dieser muss versteckt im köder (krabbe oder fischfetzen) sein, zieht er ca, ein, zwei meter ab, dann geht die pose unter, kommt jedoch wieder hoch, weil er stoppt und den köder dann so dreht, dass er ihn gut schlucken kann. Dann geht die pose wieder unter, erst dann muss der anschlag erfolgen, dann hängt der haken im schlundbereich und nicht vorne im maulknochen, da hängt er nur, wenn man sofort anschlägt, dann kommen die gewaltigen sprünge aus dem wasser - er hat ja den namen im volksmud - der marlin des kleinen mannes -  da er versucht den haken abzuschütteln, was ihm auch oft gelingt, da der haken kaum im maulknochen eindringt. 
Ich habe auch einen Hornhecht gesehen, der sehr groß war -  unvorstellbar - noch nie gesehen.
Den deutschen rekord im hornhecht könnte man brechen in hvide sande - ist keine kunst, man muss nur zeit haben - der platz zählt für mich für honhecht als der beste in europa - bedingt durch die schleuse. Es  ist kein schöner aber ein guter angelplatz für hornhecht, hering und aal.


----------



## raxrue (1. Mai 2019)

Das mit dem Aal sollte man vieleicht nicht sagen...die armen Vichter haben es schon so schwer genug...wenn die Goldzahnkormorane das spitzkriegen was da gehen könnte....


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2019)

@raxrue 
Rüdiger, der aalbestand ist ja vor jahren förmlich zusammengebrochen. Schon vor 20 jahren habe ich bei einer elektrischen abfischung eines fließgewässers in deutschland festgestellt, daß der aal parasiten ( würmer) in der schwimmblase hatte.  Der aal benötigt ja förmlich diese schwimmblase , für seine lange wanderung zum saragossa meer, da er am tage in den tiefen schwimmt und in der nacht an der wasseroberfläche.  
Ich hatte zig jahre welche in alkohol im reagensglas - damit die angler sich mal die schwimmblasenwürmer ansehen konnten. Vo jahren habe ich mich oft mit einen wissenschaftler unterhalten, der sich nur mit der aalwanderung befasst, der sagte: das die glasaale  kaum noch in europa ankommen. In ganz spanien ist der glasaal ja eine delikatesse, da werden die  buchten abgefischt, da die glasaale auf brot als tappas verkauft werden - habe sie mal probiert, schmecken super.
Mit unserem verstorbenen member jürgen breithardt bin ich oft auf aal gegangen,  wir haben auch vor jahren welche gefangen - inzwischen hat sich der aal bestand etwas erholt und es werden in hvide sande aale gefangen. Einen angler habe ich beobachtet, da er auf aal ging  - ist zwar kein angeln was er machte, da er eine aalschnur sich gebastelt hatte und auch welche landen konnte.
Ich habe ein bestimmte montage, fange sie mit pose - das fluppt gut.


----------



## fischflotz (3. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich wollten wir morgen früh Richtung hvide sande losfahren, nun wird meine Frau operiert. Wir hoffen das wir ab Sonntag doch noch Urlaub in HS machen können. Sie will mir den angelurlaub eben nicht verderben. Mal sehen ob es klappt. Ihre Gesundheit geht natürlich vor.


----------



## wattläufer (3. Mai 2019)

Was ist los an der Schleuse, kein Angler ist zu sehen? Sind die Heringe alle?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Henrik50 (3. Mai 2019)

wattläufer schrieb:


> Was ist los an der Schleuse, kein Angler ist zu sehen? Sind die Heringe alle?
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


Moin  
Nö, aber Wind in Orkanstärke und kalt isses auch... Viele fahren auch morgen nach Hause. 
Hab im Hafenbecken auf der Südseite nen Eimer voll Hornis gefangen, mit Pose und Fischfetzen/Krabben. Krabben gehen eindeutig besser!


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2019)

@ fischflotz
Die gesundheit der frau ist natürlich vorrangig - nicht das du einen hering an der angel hast aber keine frau mehr.

@Henrik50 
Das stimmt, krabben gehen eindeutig besser, da du den haken bei einer krabbe besser verstecken kannst und der hornhecht beim biss - förmlich den haken schon im maul hat, was beim fischfetzen nicht der fall sein kann, da der ja etwas länger ist, als eine krabbe.
Betreffend des treffen - wie lange bist du denn noch vor ort - da ich nächsten Woche nicht kann.
LG


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Mai 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Moin
> Nö, aber Wind in Orkanstärke und kalt isses auch... Viele fahren auch morgen nach Hause.
> Hab im Hafenbecken auf der Südseite nen Eimer voll Hornis gefangen, mit Pose und Fischfetzen/Krabben. Krabben gehen eindeutig besser!


Petri zu den Hornis.


----------



## anschmu (4. Mai 2019)

wattläufer schrieb:


> Was ist los an der Schleuse, kein Angler ist zu sehen?
> 
> Hab gerade geguckt , die ersten Harten stehen schon am Wasser !


----------



## Henrik50 (4. Mai 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @....................
> @Henrik50
> Das stimmt, krabben gehen eindeutig besser, da du den haken bei einer krabbe besser verstecken kannst und der hornhecht beim biss - förmlich den haken schon im maul hat, was beim fischfetzen nicht der fall sein kann, da der ja etwas länger ist, als eine krabbe.
> Betreffend des treffen -* wie lange bist du denn noch vor ort *- da ich nächsten Woche nicht kann.
> LG


@LAC  Ich bin noch bis zum 17.05. hier, werde aber wohl nach dem 15.05. keine Fische mehr fangen? Sonst wird das nix mehr mit einfrieren 

Fischfetzen gehen schon, man muss die halt mit einer Ködernadel auf die Schnur und den Haken ziehen! Ist mehr Aufwand klappt aber ganz gut. Aber scheinbar mögen die Hornis dieses Jahr eben lieber Krabben. So schnell, wie die darauf gehen, kannste nicht mal Handschuhe abziehen.


----------



## fischflotz (5. Mai 2019)

Gleich fahren wir tatsächlich los.


----------



## raxrue (5. Mai 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> @LAC  Ich bin noch bis zum 17.05. hier, werde aber wohl nach dem 15.05. keine Fische mehr fangen? Sonst wird das nix mehr mit einfrieren
> 
> Fischfetzen gehen schon, man muss die halt mit einer Ködernadel auf die Schnur und den Haken ziehen! Ist mehr Aufwand klappt aber ganz gut. Aber scheinbar mögen die Hornis dieses Jahr eben lieber Krabben. So schnell, wie die darauf gehen, kannste nicht mal Handschuhe abziehen.




Und wie sind sie Größenmässig..an der schleuse haben sie teilweise richtig Große gehabt...


----------



## fischflotz (5. Mai 2019)

So, sind endlich in HS. Haben heute nur noch ne Runde mit dem Hund gedreht. Morgen wird angegriffen.


----------



## Mulle_ (6. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ich werde vom 18.05 an eine Woche das erste Mal in Hvide Sande versuchen zu angeln. Bin demnach blutiger Anfänger.

Ist zu der Zeit jemand vor Ort und kann mir eventuell Tipps für Hering, Hornhechte und Platten geben? 

Gerne nehme ich auch vorab Tipps zu möglichen Ruten, Ködern und allem was mir weiterhelfen könnte entgegen. 
Habe wirklich noch keine Ahnung von der Meeresangelei.


Schöne Grüße 

Pascal


----------



## Henrik50 (6. Mai 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Und wie sind sie Größenmässig..an der schleuse haben sie teilweise richtig Große gehabt...


Moin 

Die meisten waren/sind gut in der Größe, deutlich besser als die letzen Jahre um diese Zeit! Nicht einer unter 65 cm, der Größte hatte ~80 cm!  Hab mir gerade stärkere Vorfächer gemacht, bei ein paar war es schon Glück, die heraus zu bekommen  Hab gestern nochmal einen Eimer voll gefangen, Vormittags ging da aber kaum etwas. 

Grüße aus Hvide Sande, Henrik


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2019)

@Henrik50 
Dann können wir uns ja treffen - bin jedoch ab morgen vier tage außer gefecht. 
War vorgestern aber auch gestern jeweils vor der schleuse ab ca. 18 Uhr auf hering. Etwas mehr als eine std - am ersten tag 23 gefangen  am neunen steeg vor dem reinigungshaus und gestern dort nur 3 stck in einer halben std. dann den platz gewechselt und an der schleuse weiter geangelt (nordseite meer) lief gut dort 27 stck an der stromkante )schleusen waren etwas auf.
@Mulle_ 
Sollte ich noch leben, bin ich gerne bereit dir einige informationen zu geben wie man hornhechte fängt und heringe. Ich kann dir auch sagen wie man platte fängt jedoch ist das schon die gehobene stufe für einen anfänger. Fang mal erst mit den heringen und hornhechten an, die kannst du mit allen angeln - auch deine die ich nicht kenne - angeln. Ich sage dir nur was machen muss. Bring eine normale Angelrute mit - nicht einen dicken knüppel, wo du aus der tiefe dicke dorsche oder haie mit fangen kannst. Heringvorfächer - balser ist gut Cirkle hooks kleine haken  - 
Und dann machen wir einen termin aus, wann ich angeln gehe , da können sich dann auch noch andere zugesellen - damit die auch die informationen bekommen und dann legst du los und machst das was ich dir sagen - dann fängst du fische. 
Gestern habe ich einen nachbarn gefragt ob er heute noch fisch fangen will, ja sagte er, da habe ich erwähnt, das geht aber da nicht mit dem paternoster was er dran hatte  - ihm dieses genau erklärt - warum - und dann habe ich ihm ein paternoster gegeben und dann freute er sich, weil er die ersten fische am haken hatte. 
Seine Frau sagte: Danke zu mir, sie haben dafür gesorgt das unser abendbrot gerettet ist. Und das schöne war, ein bekannter kam zu ihm und sagte: bei mir läuft gar nichts - da sagte er sofort, zeig mir mal dein paternoster, das hat er dann auch gemacht und dann bekam er als  antwort - schau mal meins - das sind die richtigen, mit deinem fängst du nichts.  So werden angler gezüchtet - normal müsste ich eine provision bekommen von den firmen.*lach

An der schleuse in Hvide sande kannst du nur hering und hornhecht fangen zwar auch noch andere, jedoch kann es dabei sein, das vorher dein urlaub vorbei ist. Außer du liebst es wie manch ein angler der nichts fängt,  jedoch sagt, die ruhe am wasser die gefällt mir. Das stimmt sogar und man ist noch entspannter, wenn man die angel gar nicht dabei hat.


----------



## fischflotz (6. Mai 2019)

Heute morgen einen kurzen Besuch an der Schleuse. Viel wind , wenig Fisch. Nachmittags dann zum angeln noch mal los. Im Rücken der Rentnerplätze wurden ein paar hornis gefangen. Viel wind und offene Schleusen. Fast nur Angler auf den Pontons. Habe es auf Hering und hornhecht versucht an verschiedenen Stellen, nix. Fjordseite ging auch nix.
Es kann nur besser werden


----------



## Mulle_ (7. Mai 2019)

@LAC

Danke für die Antwort, habe dir Privat geschrieben.


----------



## Ralle1804 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe mal eine Frage ich bin zur Zeit in Thorsminde und habe  zwar meinen Gasgrill mitgebracht aber in der Hektik die Gasflasche vergessen, weiß jemand wo ich hier eine Gasflasche mit deutschem Anschluss leihen oder kaufen kann?
Gruß Ralle


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2019)

Heute morgen an der Schleuse das selbe Bild, ratlose Gesichter, nur vereinzelte Fänge und ich wieder Schneider. Am Nachmittag mit hund und Frau noch mal da gewesen. Das selbe Bild. Habe die angelsachen im Auto gelassen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Mai 2019)

Hej Ralle,
eine Gasflasche mit deutschen Anschluss in DK zu finden wird glaub ich schwierig, versuch es lieber mal auf einem Campingplatz oder in einem Baumarkt einen Adapter zu bekommen und dann eine dänische Flasche nehmen.
Bg Carsten


----------



## Henrik50 (8. Mai 2019)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Heute morgen an der Schleuse das selbe Bild, ratlose Gesichter, nur vereinzelte Fänge und ich wieder Schneider. Am Nachmittag mit hund und Frau noch mal da gewesen. Das selbe Bild. *Habe die angelsachen im Auto gelassen.*



Moin 

Hab ich heute auch! Hab ne Weile zugesehen, da ging fast nix?


----------



## jörn (9. Mai 2019)

Bin ab 11.5. eine Woche Nähe Harboøre. Soll ja etwas windig sein. Wie ist es bei Wind an der Schleuse?

Grüße


----------



## Azareus (9. Mai 2019)

Moin,
Ich bin ab dem 18.05. für zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande. Hauptsächlich Familienurlaub, aber geangelt wird auch. Es soll in die Brandung und auch mal an eine Teichanlage gehen. Evtl. auch mal im Hafen, aber Hering und Hornhecht ist wahrscheinlich dann schon durch, oder? 
Beste Grüße 
Aza


----------



## jörn (9. Mai 2019)

Azareus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich bin ab dem 18.05. für zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande. Hauptsächlich Familienurlaub, aber geangelt wird auch. Es soll in die Brandung und auch mal an eine Teichanlage gehen. Evtl. auch mal im Hafen, aber Hering und Hornhecht ist wahrscheinlich dann schon durch, oder?
> Beste Grüße
> Aza



schau mal hier... Einträge vom letzten Jahr

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...rdies-die-fische-fangen-wollen.334910/page-23


----------



## LAC (9. Mai 2019)

@Mulle_
Deine private Nachricht habe ich bekommen - wir können uns treffen - fahre momentan jedoch nur mit halber kraft  - angeln geht noch.
Wir können uns morgen freitag am späten nachmitag um 17 Uhr treffen - im Reinigungshaus für die Angler wo die sitzbänke sind und Tische stehen
Vielleicht kommt auch bordie Herrik50 auch noch.
Dann können wir gemeinsam auf hering und hornhecht gehen und ich zeige dir wie man sie fängt - ich hoffe ich fange welche - weil ich momentan nur lese -  kein fisch da. 
Wir werden welche überlisten - obwohl ich in en letzten tagen auch nur immer um die 30 Stück in zwei std. überlisten konnte.
Ich bin morgen um 17. Uhr dort und warte bis 17.20 - dann angele ich. - habe ein schlägerkappe auf uns sehe aus wie ein räuber mit vollbart.
 LG


----------



## LAC (9. Mai 2019)

@Mulle_
Deine private Nachricht habe ich bekommen - wir können uns treffen - fahre momentan jedoch nur mit halber kraft  - angeln geht noch.
Wir können uns morgen am späten nachmitag um 17 Uhr treffen - vielleicht kommt auch bordie herrik 50

@Henrik50 
Hallo ich bin morgen am Freutag  um 17 Uhr im Schlachthaus wo die Sitzbänke für die Zuschauer sind, will mit Mulle etwas angeln - würde mich freuen, wenn Du auch kommen würdest.
LG Otto


----------



## Mulle_ (10. Mai 2019)

@LAC ich glaube wir haben uns missverstanden. Ich bin erst ab dem 18.05 vor Ort, hatte ich im ersten Post geschrieben. Wollte mich nur früh genug um eventuell auch vor Ort Seiende anglerboard-Mitglieder zu erkundigen. Heute wird dass dann leider nichts. Bist du denn ab dem 18.05 auch noch vor Ort?


----------



## Henrik50 (10. Mai 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @Mulle_
> Deine private Nachricht habe ich bekommen - wir können uns treffen - fahre momentan jedoch nur mit halber kraft  - angeln geht noch.
> Wir können uns morgen am späten nachmitag um 17 Uhr treffen - vielleicht kommt auch bordie herrik 50
> 
> ...


@LAC 
  Heute war ich schon angeln (bin oft früh, sichert gute Plätze  ), nochmal wird das nix, sorry! An die Nordseite der Schleuse komme ich eh nicht, das machen meine ollen Knochen einfach nicht mehr mit. Aber... Heute (und auch gestern) wurde recht gut gefangen, könnte sich also lohnen! Hab heute früh in nur gut 2 Std wieder einen Eimer voll Hornis gefangen, geht wirklich gut heute


----------



## LAC (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
leider habe ich nicht eure postings im vorfeld gelesen - ich war um 17 Uhr am reinigungshaus, habe 20 minuten dort gewartet  und dann am neuen steg davor geangelt - lief nicht gut - dabei immer einen  blick auf den zuschauerraum vom reinigungshaus gemacht -  jedoch nicht ein mensch konnte ich sehen . Hatte 7 Stück gefangen, dann bin ich zur schleuse gegangen - fast alle tore waren auf und die wasserströmung ging  richtung fjord. 
Die ersten beiden tore am nordufer waren zu. Habe dann noch eine stunde geangelt und 19 Stück gefangen - dann aufgehört und meine 26 Fische konnte ich noch vor 19 uhr reinigen - Von den 10 / 12 anglern, die ich gesehen habe, haben nur zwei angler dann und wann fische am haken gehabt .
Schade das wir uns nicht sehen konnten bzw, nicht geklappt hat - 
@Mulle_ 
Am 18. bin ich irgendwo, kann dir jedoch nicht sagen ob ich am 18. zeit habe, da ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen bin. Ich fahre momentan nur mit halber kraft, die pumpe arbeitet nur zu 50 %, das genügt jedoch noch um fische zu fangen und auf postings, antworten geben, Wir haben ja in der 22. Woche ein anglerboard treffen wenn du noch da bist, kannst du ja auch dazu kommen, da angeln wir auch und wenn ein neuling dabei ist, zweigen wir ihm,  wie es geht .
Member okram und frau kommt auch,  ist auch ein sehr guter angler mit verstand -  ist halt ein profi aber auch noch andere angler kommen


----------



## fischflotz (11. Mai 2019)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, durch den Handbuch meiner Frau habe ich wenig Zeit.
War am letzten Mittwoch morgens los. Endlich hatte der kalte wind aufgehört. Überall wurde etwas gefangen. Ich war bei den Rentnerplätzen und hatte 10 Stück in 2 Std. Am späten Nachmittag bin ich noch mal los. Überall stapelten sich die Angler.  Es wurde vereinzelt gefangen. Als ich bei den Rentnerplätzen ankam war sogar ein nettes Plätzchen frei. Erst lief etwas zäh. Nach dem ich 2 mal meine Montage neu machen musste und es mittlerweile leicht regnete, wollte ich fast schon gehen. Aber auf einmal fluppte es. Fast jeder Wurf brachte Fisch. Am Ende fanden 103 Heringe den weg in meinen Eimer.
Da ich genug Fisch hatte und meine Frau am Freitag einen arzttermin hatte, sind wir Donnerstag schon nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Armin0406 (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich lese immer von den Rentnerplätzen. Wo sind die denn? Wie weit zu laufen vom Auto?


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (12. Mai 2019)

Rentnerplätze: http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2019)

@Kuddeldaddel
Ich muss  immer etwas schmunzeln, wenn von den rentnerplätzen gepostet wird. Rentner ist ja ein großer begriff, den eine kann noch laufen und der andere ist frührentner und so behindert, daß er die schuhe ins wasser wirft, weil er nichts fängt und glaubt, die fische würden die geräusche hören wenn er mit den schuhe am ufer geht.  Ich bin auch rentner und angele in allen lagen und krabbele ins letzte loch, wenn´sein muss obwohl ich schwerbehindert bin.
Für gehbehinderte bzw. die einen rollstuhl haben, ist auf der nordseite vom fjord, direkt am zaun an der schleuse ein ausgewiesener angelplatz, für behinderte. Er kann förmlich mit seinen rollstuhl bis dort hin fahren und auch angeln - ist sogar ein sehr guter fangplatz.
Alle anderen plätze sind d.h. die betonflächen im nördlichen  sowie im südlichen bereich auch erreichen für gehbehinderter, jedoch etwas schwieriger. Wer als gehbehinderter die steinschüttung aufsucht, der muss wenigsten noch die kontrolle über seine beine haben, sonst ist es lebensgefährlich dort zu angeln.  Ich bin auch gehbehindert - da mir die luft fehlt, kann aber noch über die steine hüpfen wie ein frosch. 
Jedoch wenn ich 50 m schnell laufen, brauche ich luft und bekomme angstgefühle, das ich umfalle - ich bin halt schwerbehindert durch mein krankes herz. Jedoch noch im kopf klar und kann auch meine beine so bewegen, wie ich es will, aber nur kurzfristig, das genügt um nicht die scheixxe zu treten bzw.auf der steinschüttung nicht ins wasser zu fallen.


----------



## Sild (12. Mai 2019)

Moin Foristen, sind auch wieder vor Ort. Der Wind pustet stramm aber die Sonne scheint. Leider beißt der Hering seeeehr verhalten. Haben gestern gestartet und verschiedene Zeitfenster ausprobiert. Bislang nur ganz verhalten bis garnicht. Sieht allerdings auch bei allen Anderen so aus. Sogar der Bereich an der Schleuse geht - abgesehen von den gerissenen Hornhechten - eher leer aus. Naja, wir hoffen auf die kommenden Tage.


----------



## jörn (12. Mai 2019)

In Thorsminde war der ältere Herr der die untermaßigen Heringe schnell in der Kühlbox auf die er saß verstaut hat heute der der am besten gefangen hat. Der hat aber auch gezupft meine Güte... armmuskeln scheinen noch ok gewesen zu sein bei ihm  Aber bei dem Wind ist es wirklich schwer.

Mit der Bitte um fangmeldungen evt fahre ich einstückchen weiter nach hs die Tage.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für Plattfisch nahe Harboøre? 

Grüße

Der Schneider....


----------



## jörn (13. Mai 2019)

entschneidert an der oddesundbrücke. Tolles Angeln auf hornhecht (Premiere) richtige Schwärme an Nachläufern.


----------



## angelphil1 (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind nach letztem September und -für meine Verhältnisse spektakuläre Barschfänge bei Nymindegab- wieder für zwei Wochen am Fjord. Leider bisher am Fjord an zwei Tagen nicht einen Biss gehabt. Der einzige Fisch, denn wir gefangen haben, war ein verletzter Hornhecht (gekeschert). Alle anderen die wir in der Gegend um Nymindegab getroffen haben, haben auch nichts gefangen. @LAC: du als lokaler Profi: hast du eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte? Haben Würmer, wobbler, Gummifische, Spinner, alles versucht...

Wollen jetzt daraufhin morgen vielleicht nach hvide sande fahren, um ein paar unverletzte Hornhechte zu erwischen...

Dazu ein paar Fragen: reicht es wenn ich die Fischereikarte für Hvide Sande auf dem Handy habe, oder muss ich die unbedingt ausgedruckt haben? Kann ich die nur online kaufen oder bekomme ich die auch vor Ort?

Ich will mit Sohnemann angeln gehen. Auf den Ponton habe ich ein bisschen Angst um ihn, wenn da so viele im "jagtrausch" sind. Ich will Ottos Posenmontage benutzen und muss auch keine Unmengen fangen. Wenn also jemand ein gemütliches Plätzchen kennt, auch auf Kosten der Fangchancen, freue ich mich über Tipps. Bisschen klettern ist kein Problem...

Für alle die den Thread vom letzten Jahr lesen: mittlerweile gibt es Boote zu mieten am Fjord. In Bork Havn. 700dkk den Tag, kann auf Wunsch auch die Telefonnummer geben, weiß nur nicht, ob das hier erlaubt ist, wegen Werbung. Ggf per PM.

Grüße

Phil


----------



## Henrik50 (14. Mai 2019)

angelphil1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ...................
> Wollen jetzt daraufhin morgen vielleicht nach hvide sande fahren, um ein paar unverletzte Hornhechte zu erwischen...
> 
> Dazu ein paar Fragen: reicht es wenn ich die Fischereikarte für Hvide Sande auf dem Handy habe, oder muss ich die unbedingt ausgedruckt haben? Kann ich die nur online kaufen oder bekomme ich die auch vor Ort?
> ...


Moin  

Die Karte gibt es vor Ort beim Angel-Laden, kein Problem!

Ich hab alle Hornhechte in diesem Jahr  im südlichen Hafenbecken gefangen, gut ist die Kante zum Parkplatz (wo das Zelt steht),  aber auch viele andere Stellen  im südlichen Hafenbecken. Sehr gut geeignet auch für Kinder und kurze Wege zum Auto! Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es am besten bei auflaufendem Wasser, sobald die Ebbe einsetzt, wird es weniger (trotzdem fängt man auch dann noch!).  https://gezeitenfisch.com/dn/midtjylland/hvide-sande  Hier kannst Du sehen, wann Ebbe und Flut sind, auch sonst ist die Seite interessant. 

Gruß, Henrik


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2019)

@angelphil1 
Hallo Phil, nun ist der Angelplatz in Nymindegab an beiden Stegen an der nördlichen Seite am Anfang und wo die Esehäuser stehen nicht die besten Angelplätze. Dort sind  ja ständig welche am Angeln vom Kleinkind angefangen bis hin zum alten Mann. Dort werdn auch Fische gefangen - jedoch mehr für Kinder gut, die sehen dann auch noch Stichlinge dort
Weiter südlich sind bessere Plätze und wenn du ein Boot hast in Höhe des letzten Hauses, welches gelb ist - dort ist es ganz gut - kannst Du aber nur vom Boot eventuell mit Wathose erreichen. 
Ich angele nur auf Barsch entweder mit Tauwurm, aber aus dem Garten, nehme keine gekauften und wenn sie noch so dick und lang sind - sie haben einen Chemie Geruch, den die Fische nicht so mögen - da kann man zwar auch mit Fische fangen, aber nicht so gut, wie die aus dem Garten. 
Am Holmslandklitt findet man kaum welche, da dort Sand ist.

Wenn Du von Nymindegab kommst und etwas weiter wo die Esehäuser sind, links ab in der Kurve zum Strand fährst und vor dem Parkplatz links den Weg in südlicher Richtung fährst - das ist Naturschutzgebiet dort ist ein großes Schild - Du darfst diesen Weg  jedoch befahren, dann wird nach ca. 1 km auf der linken Seite der ate Ausläufer vom Fjord wieder sichtbar - etwas weiter kommt auch ein kleine Holzbrücke , wo du über den Fjord gehen kannst. Das sind Stellen wo kaum ein Angler sein Glück versucht. Versuch es da mal, wenn der Wind vom Westen kommt, dann wird die Pose zur Mitte des Fjordes getrieben. Da hast du ganz gute Chancen - die ganze Strecke bis die Straße wieder über den Fjord geht und weiter südliche kommt noch mal ein Angelgebiet welches gut ist - bedenke, dieses was der alte Ausläufer der noch ein beachtlich Tiefe hat von 2 - 3 m 
Noch ein Ratschlag, wenn Du Barsche fangen willst, versuch es mal mit einem Heringspaternoster, damit kannst Du weit werfen und förmlich den Barschberg suchen und solltest Du merken, dass das Blei zu weit fliegt d.h. ins Schilf - nur die Schnur festhalten  und das Blei fällt ins Wasser. 
Bedenke, der Barsch ist ein Schwarmfisch , wie der Hering, wenn Du einen Biss hast zupfe noch weiter, dann fängst Du zwei. oder auch mehr . Ich habe dieses vor zig Jahren mal den Redakteuren vom früheren Anglerboard bzw. bom Anglerboardmagazin gezeigt, die verstanden die Welt nicht mehr - haben gefangen wie die Weltmeister. War eine Super Truppe und wir haben reichlich gefangen.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr noch keine Hornhechte gefangen, werde aber in nächster Zeit mal auf Hornhecht gehen - Hornhecht reißen ist nicht meine Fangart. Du erwähnst das Du meine Posenangelei einsetzen willst - so angele ich nur, da sage ich die Bisse im Vorfeld an und einige glauben ich wäre ein Hellseher, bin ich aber nicht - habe nur ein scharfes Auge. Meistens angele ich den Hornhecht auf der Fjordseite, da er ja Fluchtversuche macht und auf der Seeseite würde ich dann noch mehrere Angler fangen. Außerdem brauch ich ruhiges Wasser - dieses ist nicht auf der Seeseite da immer Wind vom Meer kommt.
Nochmal, was wichtig ist - lange ausgebleite Pose, damit du auch weite Würfe machen kannst - um die 50 cm den Köder (Fischfetzen oder Garnele) anbieten. Der Hornhecht hat eine besondere Fressgewohnheit - wenn der Köder ruhig im Wassser sich etwas bewegt, dann kommt der Hornhecht nicht wild, sondern ganz vorsichtig und testet förmlich den Köder - diese kann man sehen, da die Pose eine gleichmäßige Bewegung vom Wasser macht, sobald der Hornhecht den Köder vorsichtig testet, macht die Pose eine andere Bewegung, die nicht mehr so ist wie die Wasserbewegung sie macht. 
Wenn der Hornhecht glaubt, dieses könnte er fressen, dann zieht er vorsichtig damit ab, dann geht die Pose unter, er schwimmt aber nur wenige Meter, dann wird die Pose wieder sichtbar - hat der Hornhecht kein Wiederstand gemerkt (Die Hakenspitze muss versteckt im Köder sein)und glaubt, das ist lecker, lecker, dann dreht er diesen Köder und schluckt ihn und zieht ab - dann geht die Pose erneut unter und dann muss der Anschlag erfolgen, dann hängt der Haken im Schlundbereich und du wirst ihn nicht verlieren. 
Wird der Anschlag gemacht, wenn die Pose das erste mal Unterwasser geht, dann hängt der Haken im Knochnemaul und dann  kommen die spektakulären Sprünge vom Fisch, weil er den Haken abschütteln will, was auch meistens passiert, da der Haken im Maulknochen nicht tief eindringen kann.
Bei meiner Fangmethode hängt der Haken im Schlund und ich verliere ihn nicht.

Ich habe ganz schnell dieses geschrieben, da ich keine Zeit habe - sollten Fehler sich eingeschlichen haben - egal der Inhalt ist wichtig und für michdie besten Fangstellen sowie Fangmethode - außer Fische reissen bzw. mit dynamit.

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## angelphil1 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo Henrik, 

herzlichen Dank für deine Tipps. Am südlichen Hafenbecken war es echt gemütlich. Hab mit meinen zwei Jungs (Frau und Tochter wollten lieber an den Strand) sehr gemütlich zwei Stunden geangelt. Mit der Karte von Kott Fritid hat auch einwandfrei geklappt. War allerdings geschockt, als ich gesehen habe wie an der Schleuse teilweise "geangelt" wird. Geht das da immer so zu? Wurde ja schon einiges dazu hier geschrieben, aber wenn ich mir da ansehe, wie mit den Fischen umgegangen wird, Hornhechte gerissen werden, etc. muss sich niemand wundern wenn da irgendwann drakonische Maßnahmen kommen. Da sind auf jeden Fall genug anzutreffen gewesen, die der Grund sind, dass ich manchmal schief angesehen werde, wenn ich erzähle, dass ich angel...

@LAC: wie immer danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Das mit dem Anhieb erst beim zweiten abtauchen hat ganz gut geklappt. Hab leider den Haken teilweise nicht so gut im Fischfetzen verstecken können, so das häufig nach dem ersten Abtauchen nichts mehr kam. Aber immerhin 7 waren es in zwei Stunden. Das hat für Fischstäbchen satt gereicht (die Filets schreien ja förmlich danach, den Kindern als Fischstäbchen verkauft zu werden ). War eine sehr kurzweilige angelei, vielleicht kommen wir nochmal vorbei...

Zu den Barschen: hab mich genau an deine Tipps vom letzten Jahr gehalten. Sind mit nem Boot draußen gewesen, vor dem gelben haus, Würmer aus dem Feld nebenan. Und trotzdem: absolut kein Biss und auch nur ganz vereinzelt überhaupt mal Bewegung im Wasser gesehen, trotz spiegelglattem Wasser (so haben wir den verletzten Hornhecht unter der Oberfläche entdeckt). Hatte daher die Befürchtung, dass irgendwas über den Winter passiert ist, was zu massivem Fischsterben am Fjord geführt hat. Aber scheinbar war es nur unser Pech bzw. unser Unvermögen. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt's ja doch noch mit einem Barsch.

Viele Grüße
Phil


----------



## LAC (15. Mai 2019)

@angelphil1

Phil, was Du festgestellt hast, daß in dem Bereich  (gelbe Haus) die Barsche nicht  mehr so vorkommen, wie ein Angler es gerne möchte, habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Zweimal war ich dort mit dem Boot und war froh, das ich nicht Schneider war. Das gute ist dort nur, daß man das Boot gut ins Wasser bringen kann. Meine letzten Fahrten waren mehr im südlichen Bereich von der Straße, wo es aber auch nicht berauschend war. Ich glaube, daß der Barsch Bestand gar nicht mehr so gut ist. -
Freut mich, daß Du Hornhechte nach meinen Angaben fängst, das fluppt wirklich ganz gut, wobei - und da hast Du recht - bei Fischfetzen der Haken förmlich verschwunden sein soll - das ist nicht so einfach zu machen, beim Angeln bzw. den Bewegungen rutscht oft der Fischfetzen am Schaft vom Haken runter und dann ist der Hakenschaft voll zu sehen und beim Biss sofort vom Fisch merkbar - dann ist die Chance gleich Null .  Deshalb nehme ich auch Krabben, da kann ich den Haken besser verstecken und das Fleisch von den Krabben ist fester - nicht alle, dann und wann hatte ich welche, die waren weich und nicht so gut.
Das mit den Fischfetzen, daß ist mir zu umständlich, da ich erst Heringe fangen muss und es sein kann, daß ich eine std,  dort angel und einen Hering habe - bei Krabben kann ich sofort auch Hornhecht gehen. Und diese Reißmethode wie manche es machen, die hasse ich, da es keine waidmännische Angelei in meinen Augen ist, sondern eine Beschaffungsmethode, dann kann ich auch mit Dynamit welche fangen, beim richtigen Wurf von der Brücke im Schwarm, fliegen dann 30 Hornhechte durch die Luft wie Goldregen.


----------



## Mulle_ (15. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Ich bins nochmal.

@LAC

Ich bin ab Samstag Mittag vor Ort in Hvide Sande vielleicht kriegen wir ja ein Treffen in den folgenden Tagen hin. Habe Paternoster von Balzer und ein paar Heringsbleie und passende Angeln vom Wurfgewicht dabei, wie du gesagt hast.

Wie siehst denn momentan mit Fangmeldungen aus?

Grüße
Mulle


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2019)

@Mulle_ 
Sicherlich kriegen wir eine Treffen in den folgende Tagen hin, Momentan kann ich nichts zu den Fangmeldungen sagen - ich habe in den letzten Tagen nur eine Stunde bzw. 1,5 Std in den frühen Abendstunden bis 7 Uhr geangelt und zwischen 20 und 35 Heringe gefangen - einige haben ganz wenig gefangen.  Auf Hornhecht war ich noch gar nicht -
werde ich jedoch noch machen - die angele ich auf der fjordseite. 
Gruß


----------



## angelphil1 (16. Mai 2019)

@Mulle: gestern lief es in Hvide Sande ganz gut. An der Schleuse und den Schüttungen wurden meerseitig ganz gut Heringe gefangen und Hornhechte gerissen. Fjordseitig ist alsolut nichts zu machen gewesen. Sind alle nach 30' Schneider auf die Meerseite umgezogen. Im südlichen Hafen wurden den ganzen Vormittag über gute Hornhechte auf verschiedene Posenmontagen gefangen.

@LAC: die südlichen Seen sind leider noch bis 31.5. Schutzgebiet, so lange bleiben wir leider nicht... Seit heute darf aber auf Hecht im Fjord geangelt werden, vielleicht haben wir da Glück.
Mit den Krabben hatte ich gelesen, da wir ja aber am Tag davor den verletzten/kranken Hornhecht gekeschert hatten, hab ich den einfach schon am Vorabend zu Stücken verarbeitet. Essen wollte ich ihn nicht, da ich mir unsicher war ob er ein Geschwür am Kopf hatte, oder das eine Verletzung durch eine Schiffsschraube ist. Und da es mir immer leid tut Fisch zu verschwenden, konnte ich ihn gleich sinnvoll verwenden...


----------



## pomerodi71 (16. Mai 2019)

@angelphil1 oder LAC

Welches gelbe Haus meint ihr? Habt ihr evtl. Koordinaten?

angelphil, was hast du für ein Boot?

Mich würde interessieren, ob ich dort mit meinem Boot auch zu Wasser komme.

Wobei ich es wohl zunächst in Hvide Sande versuchen werde und mein Glück auf Heringe oder Plattfische in der Nähe der Schleuse (natürlich im erlaubten Bereich) versuchen werde.

Falls da nichts geht, versuchen wir es weiter südlich auf Barsch und Hecht. Aber die scheinen momentan auch nicht richtig zu wollen. Aber in den nächsten Tagen kann viel passieren, zumal es etwas wärmer wird.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Fast vergessen.
Immer wieder lese ich von Garnelen.
Ich weiß auch, dass es die in der TK vom Supermarkt gibt, aber in welcher Form nutzt ihr sie? Vorgekocht? Roh?
Wie ködert ihr sie an? Komplett? Geschält?

Danke


----------



## fischflotz (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, es trat hier schon ein paar mal die Frage auf wo sind denn die Rentnerplätze? Ich kenne die Plätze auf der Seeseite schräg gegenüber der neuen Pontons als "Rentnerplätze". Man kann dort bis fast an den Angelplatz fahren und hat sicheren Stand. Mann kann sich auch einen Stuhl aufstellen. Früher hat man dort auch seine Fische ausgenommen, weil es dort einen Wasserhahn gibt. Übrigens konnte man beim Wasserhahn auch sehr gut Hornhecht und Aal fangen, weil dort auch die Fischabfälle ins Wasser entsorgt worden. 
Das Gute an den Plätzen ist auch, das man sich praktisch nur umdrehen muss und schon kann man auf Hornhecht (oder auch weiter auf Hering) angeln. Man fischt dann in dem Becken wo auch das weisse Zelt steht.


----------



## okram24 (16. Mai 2019)

pomerodi71 schrieb:


> @angelphil1 oder LAC
> 
> Fast vergessen.
> Immer wieder lese ich von Garnelen.
> ...



Ich nehme nicht die TK, sondern in der Kühltheke gibt es welche, die in Salzwasser gekocht sind. Die funktionieren sehr gut.


----------



## okram24 (16. Mai 2019)

... und hier ist das gelbe Haus


----------



## Gerris (16. Mai 2019)

Gestern war es wirklich extrem mit dem Reissen an der Nordseite der Schleuse. Ich habe mir das ne Weile von der Brücke angesehen.
Hornhechtreissen im Sekundentakt mit 6-8 Leuten. Schön die Heringsmontagen in die Strömung gehängt Heringe wurden zu dem Zeitpunkt nirgends gefangen!
Dabei konnte man gestern ebenso schnell, ganz legal, Hornhechte fangen. Mit Fischfetzen/Garnelen an Wasserkugel, oder mit Seide.
Ich war heute morgen kurz mit Roter Seide am im Hafenbecken, bis ich genug zum Essen hatte. Ich muss keine 20-50 Stück rauszerren!


----------



## angelphil1 (17. Mai 2019)

@pomerodi71 : "Boot" kann man es kaum nennen, ich hab ein SUP (großes Surfbrett wenn du so willst) mit ner Kühltruhe zum Sitzen drauf und zwei Rutenhaltern... Tiefgang mit Finne 25 cm.
Das Boot ins Wasser zu bekommen ist an den Esehäusern relativ problemlos möglich. ABER: der Fjord ist dort teilweise extrem Flach. Ich hatte schon 20m vom Schilfgürtel Grundkontakt mit der Finne. Kann also nur empfehlen mit Muskelkraft zu fahren, da du dir sonst sehr schnelle deine Schraube zerschießt, wenn du dich nicht sehr gut auskennst. Die Boote die man dort sieht sind meist Schlauchboote, einfache Ruderboote oder Bellyboote. Weiter nördlich kommt eine slipstelle (ca. 2-3km schätze ich) und von da aus ist Richtung Norden ein Fahrwasser mit Stangen abgesteckt. Aber wie tief es da ist kann ich auch nicht genau sagen ...


----------



## Mulle_ (17. Mai 2019)

Für mich geht heute Nacht rauf, wer also da ist kann sich gerne melden für ein wenig gemeinsames Angeln die Tage. 

@LAC

Du kannst dich ja melden wie es dir die Tage passt. Morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht ans Wasser gehen. Die Tage drauf sind bis auf einen Familienausflug ins Legoland alle frei von Verpflichtungen.

Melde dann auch sicher zwischendrin mal ein paar Infos aus hvide sande.

Grüße


----------



## raxrue (17. Mai 2019)

Sind am 25. wieder vor Ort..hab nicht übel Lust mal Dicke Backen zu machen wenn die Hohrnhechtreisser am Werk sind..so mit Videoaufnahmen im Internett usw...
das hat immer schlimmere Formen angenommen in letzter Zeit und wenn da nichts gegen Passiert fliegt irgendwann doch noch Dynamit über die Brüstung weil das dann noch schneller geht...


----------



## okram24 (17. Mai 2019)

Wir sind auch ab 25.05. - 02.06. oben!
Und dann wollen wir ja das AB-Treffen veranstalten! 

@Mulle: Wie lange bleibst du?


----------



## Mulle_ (17. Mai 2019)

Leider nur bis zum 25. das ist das traurige. Habe das zu spät gesehen


----------



## raxrue (17. Mai 2019)

bis zum 2.6.


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
nun sind ja einige fragen, die man mir gestellt hat von meinem freund  Okram24 schon beantwortet worden. Marko ist ja ein kleiner profi und selbst bei den Hornhechten nimmt er krabben, die salzwasser gekocht sind., Das mache ich nicht, ich greife im regal und schnappe mir eine dose - schaue aber das sie eine bestimmt länge haben, denn je nach vertreiber sind die krabben unterschiedlich von der größe -  es sind keine frische krabben die noch mit haut und haaren angeboten werden, sondern geschälte.  

@ 0kram24
Marko, das ist ja super, das du ein Foto (karte) eingestellt hast, wo das gelbe  haus zu sehen ist. Wir sehen und und gute fahrt.

@ Raxrue 
Bring mal ruhig deine vidiokamera mit, dann kannst du die hornhechtjäger - die reisser - filmen aber uns auch, beim bordietreffen

An alle - ein bootsfahrt auf dem fjord ist schon spannend - je größer das boot je mehr grundbrührung wird man bekommen, Der fjord ist ja etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit und über 50% der Wasserfläche ist nicht mal ein meter tief - mit karten sollte man schon fahren, Ich befahre ihn mit muskelkraft habe ein Kanu, selbst da können Probleme auftreten - nicht das man grundberührung bekommt, das sind keine Probleme, da man immer darüber rutschen kann.  Der wind ist das problem, denn kommt der wind von der see und man wird vom wind  ins Schilf gedrückt, dann lernt man den fjord kennen.  Wir das boot  vom wind auf der landseite ins Schilf gedrückt - ist die fahrt für einen laien bendet und er zieht vor der dchilfkante sein boot zum Ausgangspunkt oder an land.
Ich habe des Öfteren prsonen gesehen, die vor der schilfkante das boot im knietiefem wasser förmlich zum ausgangspunkt ziehen, da sie es gemieten haben.
Die problematik ist, das man im Schilf mit dem Paddel das boot vom Schilf entfernen muss, jedoch bevor man den zweiten schlag gemacht hat, hat der wind das boot erneut im schilf gedrückt.  
Es geht nur, wenn man aus dem boot steigt, das boot in richtung wind dreht, damit keine Angriffsfläche entsteht, das boot einen schupps gibt und dann schnell aufs boot  über den bauch auf boot sich bewegt und dann schnell paddelt, sonst sitz man wieder im schilf. 
Deshalb sollte man bei wind von der see auf der Seeseite das boot vor dem schilfgürtel in richtung norden bewegen - dann ist man vom schilfgürtel noch geshützt und kann gut das boot bewegen. 
Wenn einer mit einem außenmotor ei bot bewegt, dann sllte er den Motor nicht fest machen, sollte er grundberührung bekommen, wird er automatisch hoch - es sind ja keine steine dort sondern schlick.

@angelphil1 
Ich meine den alten Ausläufer fjord -  nicht die seen die dann noch  kommen  . Es kann aber auch sein, daß einige gebiete vom fjord dort geschützt sind, da der held dort leicht. Es wäre schön, wenn du den link oder die karte vom fjord mit schutzgebiet einstellen würdest. 

Dann lese ich hier immer wieder über die kleinen heringe - die mitgenommen werden. Beim vorletzten angeln, habe ich mit einem angler vor ort gesprochen, dieser sagte zu mir, daß eine kontrolle gemacht worden ist, von der polizei und sie einen angler mit fangeimer mitgenommen haben, weil er auch kleine  heringe  gefangen hat - was da raus geworden ist, kann ich nicht sagen - hat er zu kleine gefangen, hat er eine strafe zahlen müssen.


----------



## angelphil1 (18. Mai 2019)

@LAC: hier der Link 

https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw1Theeyr3FcUYrpK3M0Wj_l

ist eine Broschüre des zuständigen Ministeriums. Alles auf dänisch, aber zum Glück gibt es Google Übersetzer 

Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin, sondern der Tipp kam letztes Jahr von @poldi82, das ist jetzt lediglich die aktuelle Version für 2019. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der gesamte Bereich südlich der Landstraße bei Nymindegab geschützt bis Ende Mai.


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2019)

@angelphil1
Ein dank für die karte, ich wusste das im südlichen bereich laichgebiete sind vom held - die ich  halt kenne  - zig tausende junge fische tummeln sich an den plätzen im frühjahr  Vor jahren hatten wir ein bordie treffen in den esehäusern, da bin ich mit den jungs und eine frau war dabei, zu einem platz gegangen und haben uns die fische angesehen. Ich fahre mit dem boot erst wenn das wasser warm ist - in den sommermonaten. - dann darf man dort angeln.  Im frühjahr gehe ich auf  hering und hornhcht und im spätherbst wieder auf hering.
Gezielt gehe ich auf hering, Hornhecht und aal in hvide sande und im fjord auf hecht und barsch und in unserem fließgewässer auf bach- und meerforelle und barsch und hecht - Alle anderenn fische die hier vorkommen, da gehe ich auch drauf, aber in anderen gegenden  bzw. ländern.
Bei mir muss es immer fluppen, da ich noch eine beruf habe, der mir mehr freude macht als angeln.
Zum beispiel kommen in hvide sande auch die meeräschen vor, ich habe da kein glück - habe schon alles versucht - es klappt nicht, wobei ich in den südlichen ländern in mein leben schon zig hunderte gefangen habe - in hvide sande nicht eine.
Interessant war, als ich an der schleuse eine meeräsche gesehen habe und ich ihr förmlich nachgelaufen bin überall rumgekrochen - es klappt nicht, Sie war am grasen und ich konnte sie immer beobachten - dann war sie auf einmal verschunden. Als  ich wieder zurück zum ausgangspunkt kam,  hatte meine freund marko, (bordie okram)  am haken.
Ich sehe das alles nicht so verkniffen . Gruß


----------



## wurstl (19. Mai 2019)

Gestern war ich kurz in Hvide Sande angeln - das Wasser hat förmlich gebrodelt vor lauter Hornhechten. Leider aber keine Heringe... An was kann das liegen - glaubt ihr kommen die wieder?


----------



## Mulle_ (19. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Heute auf dem Ponton nur eine Handvoll Leute gesehen die Hering gefangen hatten. Ich hatte vereinzelt hering in der fahrrinne kurz über Grund. Standen aber sehr weit draußen sind dann umgestiegen auf hornhecht. Davon gab's dann noch 15 Stück.


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2019)

@wurstl
Das die hornhechte dort in solchen stückzahlen an der schleuse  (meerseite) vorkommen, hat damit was zu tun, das sie sich dort förmlich "sammeln"  da die schleuse zu ist bzw. nur wenig auf. Wenn du  nachts dort mal zur brücke gehst und an der 2.lampe  (süd) von der brücke  ins wasser schaust, dann sieht du nur noch hornhechte - sie schwimmen alle vom licht der lampe angezogen dort im kreis -es sind tausende.
Ich kenne keinen platz in europa, wo solch ein konzentriertes vorkommen an hornhechten ist -  deswegen findet man dort ja auch die reißer, die das ansehen der angelei stark verschmutzen - durch ihre gier. - nach dem motto - ich will sie alle.
Für mich zählt hvide sande zu den besten angelplatz für honhecht in europa und ich kenne schon reichlich. ich sage sogar, es ist der beste.  Wenn einer einen besseren oder auch guten kennt - den möchte ich auch gerne wissen.
Zum hering, kann ich nur sagen, das in den zeiten, z.b. wenn die schleuse auf ist nicht alle angler gut heringe fangen. Ich war ja vor wenigen tagen auch dort 3 mal jeweils nur 1,5 std - einige hatte keine heringe gefangen. Ich habe direkt auf dem neuen angelplatz vor dem reinigungshalle geangelt - dort sah es nicht gut aus in 10 min. zwei heringe. Dann habe ich den platz gewechselt - war im fjord. da lief gar nichts - dann nochmal den platz gewechselt direkt an der schleuse nord Seeseite - das erste tor war geschlossen, strömung richtung meer, Da habe ich noch in eine std. um die 20 stück gefangen - direkt an der stromkante. Ich war insgesamt drei mal dort  kaum über zwei std. geangelt und zwischen 25 und 30 Stck immer gefangen. Das ist doch ok, wobei sie nicht am haken springen momentan, wie sonst, da einige angler keine gefangen haben.

Ein angler wollt sein abendbrot fangen, hatte jedoch eine montage gemacht, da konnte man dorsche mit fangen. Dann bin ich zu ihm gegangen und habe ihn etwas aufgeklärt und sogar ein fangfähiges paternoster verkauft, dann hat er genau nach angaben geangelt und bei ihm kam freude auf - er fing so gut, daß die frau zu mir sagte, sie haben unser abendbrot gerettet.
Damit will ich nur sagen, daß sehr viele mit dem falschen material angeln -ganz wichtig, kleine haken (cirkel hooks) mit fischhaut und kein lametta am haken, damit fängt man gut und bei geöffneter schleuse an den stromkanten werfen.
Wobei die heringszeit im juni vorbei ist - der hornhecht ist jedoch noch da.
LG


----------



## Mulle_ (19. Mai 2019)

@LAC 

Wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Lehrstunde für Hering aus? Hast du die Tage nochmal vor angeln zu gehen?


----------



## pomerodi71 (20. Mai 2019)

@angelphil1 @LAC @okram24

Danke für eure Antworten.

Wie es aussieht, gibt es bei Garnelen "nicht die EINE Variante" und das ist ja auch gut so.

Mal schauen, was mein Supermarkt hergibt und dann einfach mal probieren.

Ich habe mich inzwischen dazu entschieden, den Fjord nur von Hvide Sande oder von Bork aus mittig zu befahren. Ich habe mir anhand meines Kartenplotters ein paar "Hotspots" ausgesucht, die im tieferen Teil des Fjords liegen. Wenn man sich vom Rand entfernt hält, sollte es mit meinem Tiefgang von unter einem Meter passen.
Die Frage ob man dort auch Fisch findet, wird sich dann klären.

Zu deinem Tipp Otto: Ich kann meinen Motor nicht so einfach aushängen oder auf "locker" stellen, so das er bei Grundkontakt einfach hoch geht.
Freud und Leid des "Elektro-Trimm"...

Noch mehr als der Fjord reizt mich die Ho Bucht, da sie wirklich schöne Kanten an der Fahrrinne hat, die 12 - 18 Meter tief sind.


Zum Thema Hornhechte reißen:
Gut, dass ich immer weit von der Schleuse entfernt dem Hering nachstelle und selbst kein Fan von Hornhechten bin.
Ich könnte meine Klappe nicht halten und würde wahrscheinlich (zu meinem Nachteil) heftigst mit solchen Idioten aneinander geraten...


----------



## raxrue (20. Mai 2019)

Zum Thema Hornhechte reißen:
Gut, dass ich immer weit von der Schleuse entfernt dem Hering nachstelle und selbst kein Fan von Hornhechten bin.
Ich könnte meine Klappe nicht halten und würde wahrscheinlich (zu meinem Nachteil) heftigst mit solchen Idioten aneinander geraten...

Perfekt..da sind wir schon zwei !!  jetzt noch zwei oder drei mit der gleichen Einstellung und dann ist es nicht mehr zu unseren Nachteil...


----------



## Mulle_ (20. Mai 2019)

Heute Nachmittag ab 17 Uhr sprangen die Heringe förmlich an die Haken. 3 Heringe und mehr waren fast die Regel. Auch die Hornhechtreißer waren kaum zu sehen auf der Seite des Zelts. Lediglich zwei Asiaten die das praktizierten. Bin aber nach 2 Stunden und einem vollen Eimer dann abgehauen. Heute hat es sich auf jeden Fall vollends gelohnt.


----------



## ReleXer123 (21. Mai 2019)

Das hört sich dich schon mal ganz gut an. Fahren am 7.6 auch hoch nach HS. Mal sehen was da so dann los ist hoffe der Hering bleibt noch.


----------



## Hannes85 (21. Mai 2019)

Heute auch vor Ort gewesen. Auf der Seeseite wo auch die Fischräucherei ist.
Das erste mal mit Fischfetzen und Pose auf Hornhecht.
Hat einen Riesen Spaß gemacht und es durften in einer Stunde 7 mit nach Hause. 
Gab leckere Kringel ausgebacken in Bierteig.
Gruß Hannes


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hornhechte reißen:
> Gut, dass ich immer weit von der Schleuse entfernt dem Hering nachstelle und selbst kein Fan von Hornhechten bin.
> Ich könnte meine Klappe nicht halten und würde wahrscheinlich (zu meinem Nachteil) heftigst mit solchen Idioten aneinander geraten...
> Perfekt..da sind wir schon zwei !!  jetzt noch zwei oder drei mit der gleichen Einstellung und dann ist es nicht mehr zu unseren Nachteil...



Hallo mein freund, 
ihr seid nicht zwei gegner dieser fangtechnik,  ich bin auch ein gegner  und habe schon oft angler die hornhechte mit der fangtechnik des reissen angeln locker gesagt, damit ich nicht was auf die augen bekomme, das ist aber nicht die feine art der angelei, wie du sie fängst. Dabei entwickelten sich oft harte diskussionen und nach einigen sätzen, wusste ich mit wem ich es zu tun hatte - einige sind halt so. 

@Mulle_ 
Eine lehrstunde  kann ich dir geben bzw. ich bin morgen um 17 Uhr in hvide sande - wir treffen uns von der schleuse nordseite im warteraum vom  reinigungshaus wenn du einen alten mann siehst, der eine schlägerkappe auf hat und wie ein penner aussieht mit bart, dann bin ich das - das ist aber nur der erste blick, danach entwickelt sich ein gespräch was du nie vergessen wirst. Es können aber auch noch andere kommen - ich habe eine spezielle angelrute, ich kann dir die marke nicht nennen, da sie voll mit fischschuppen ist.


----------



## Mulle_ (21. Mai 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @Mulle_
> Eine lehrstunde  kann ich dir geben bzw. ich bin morgen um 17 Uhr in hvide sande - wir treffen uns von der schleuse nordseite im warteraum vom  reinigungshaus wenn du einen alten mann siehst, der eine schlägerkappe auf hat und wie ein penner aussieht mit bart, dann bin ich das - das ist aber nur der erste blick, danach entwickelt sich ein gespräch was du nie vergessen wirst. Es können aber auch noch andere kommen - ich habe eine spezielle angelrute, ich kann dir die marke nicht nennen, da sie voll mit fischschuppen ist.



Super, ich werde da sein. Wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein Kumpel mit. Mich erkennt man an dem Kahl geschorenen Schädel und 2-Wochen-Bart. Meist habe ich aber so ein dunkelblauen fischerhut mit weißem Logo auf. Wir sehen uns dann morgen 17 Uhr.


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2019)

@Mulle_ 
Alles klar, 17 Uhr am reinigungshaus  und dein kumpel soll ruhig mitkommen.


----------



## ReleXer123 (21. Mai 2019)

Noch eine Frage vorweg, reicht die "hvide Sande angelkarte" oder Brauch ich auch den normalen dänischen Angelschein?


----------



## Henrik50 (22. Mai 2019)

ReleXer123 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage vorweg, reicht die "hvide Sande angelkarte" oder Brauch ich auch den normalen dänischen Angelschein?


Du brauchst beides, es sei denn, Du bist über 65. Denn dann braucht man den dänischen Schein nicht mehr


----------



## Garrett P.I. (22. Mai 2019)

Ich habe es gestern auch zum ersten Mal im Leben auf Hornhecht probiert - zuerst mit Blinker. Da habe ich innerhalb einer Viertelstunde 3 Stück erwischt, aber keinen davon regulär gehakt, sondern alle gerissen - versehentlich. Da ist ja im Moment fast mehr Hornhecht vor der Schleuse als Wasser, unglaublich. Ich hab dann auf Krabbe am Einzelhaken umgestellt, ging genauso gut, aber dafür war's dann reguläres Angeln. Sehr schön: wir haben auch noch Lachs- (oder Mefo-)Schwärme auf dem Weg zur Schleuse beobachten können.

Gestern ging es, aber am Sonntag war es wirklich schlimm - wie viele Leute absichtlich gerissen haben, was für Massen die mitgenommen haben und wie sie mit dem Fang umgegangen sind. Da sollte dringend mehr kontrolliert werden. Anders geht es offenbar nicht.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Mai 2019)

Hej Garrett,
ja die Angelethik ist bei vielen leider eher *rudimentär, ist mir letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder aufgefallen.
Da würde nur ein einziehen der Angelausrüstung helfen und das so lange bis die betreffenden Personen keine Angel mehr in der Tasche haben.
Bis es soweit ist kann man halt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und hoffen das bald Besserung eintritt.
BG
Carsten*


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2019)

@Carsten Heidorn
Carsten, die mit solchen Methoden Fische fangen gehören nicht in unseren Reihen d.h. der Angler. 
Sie sollten hart bestraft werden, da sie auf dem Rücken der Natur sich bereichern. ich könnte noch mehr solche nicht waidmännischen Methoden nennen, mache ich aber nicht, da der Feind mit liest und sie dann anwendet. 
Der Hornhecht ist ja kein Edelfisch, dabei ist es ganz einfach sich auf andere Arten zu stürzen. Man muss nur im Fischladen gehen und die Fische einfach einsammeln, die man liebt  - ohne zu bezahlen. Dann bekommen sie einen Raum von 2 x 4 m kostenlos, wo sie sich Gedanken machen können, was dieser Fang für eine Wirkung hat.

So wie ein Angler mir berichtet hat, ist eine Kontrolle  vor wenigen Wochen gewesen, da ein Angler die kleinsten Heringe im Eimer hatte. Was daraus geworden ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Wobei die Fangmethoden nicht kontrolliert werden. 
So schön die Angelei ist, wenn sie jedoch zur Sucht wird, gehen einige über Grenzen. Und die Berufszweige, ob es die Touristik  oder Angelbranche ist, halten sich zurück, da sie an diesen Personen verdienen. 
Ich habe sie mit zwei Tonnen so groß wie Ölfässer schon gesehen, die voll mit Heringe und Hornhechte waren. Was soll ich dazu sagen  - schlimmer kann man das Bild der Angler nicht beschmutzen
LG - ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder.


----------



## Mulle_ (22. Mai 2019)

Das Treffen mit @LAC  war super.

Haben jeder einen Eimer voll gemacht. Otto hatte noch mit seiner schon beschriebenen Methode ein paar Hornhechte am Haken. Ein paar Tipps und Tricks konnte ich mir auch anschauen. War alles in allem ein super netter Abend, gerne wieder!

Geangelt haben wir vom Ponton direkt im Kegel der Webcam.

Hier noch Fotos der Ausbeute aus knappen 3 Stunden Angelzeit von mir und meinem Kumpel nach dem einstündigen Ausnehmen.


----------



## ReleXer123 (23. Mai 2019)

Wow die haben aber eine stattliche Größe, dafür das es jetzt langsam aber sicher weniger wird. Mit welcher Methode geht Otto auf die Hornhechte?


----------



## raxrue (23. Mai 2019)

Das Verrate ich dir Übermorgen wenn wir uns an der Schleuse sehen...Oder Otto selber wenn er Kommt...


----------



## ReleXer123 (23. Mai 2019)

Ich bin erst am 7.6 oben


----------



## Mulle_ (24. Mai 2019)

Mit 10 Heringen haben wir ganz entspannt 4 Leute, darunter zwei Vielfresser satt bekommen. Kann man schon mit arbeiten.

Heute hab ich mich etwas früher aus dem Restaurant geschlichen und von 22 - 23 Uhr noch mal die Köder gebadet. Dachte nach bisherigen Aussagen, da müsste wenn nur Hornhecht gehen. Falsch gedacht, 55 Heringe und 4 Hornis gingen in den Eimer. Habe das Gefühl die Heringe springen momentan förmlich an die Haken. Drücke euch für das Treffen die Daumen. Ich bin morgen ab 16-17 Uhr wieder vor Ort, die letzten Fische vor der Heimreise überreden, wer also Lust hat!


@ReleXer123 :

Ein paar Seiten zurück, da ist die Methode auch beschrieben. An der Schleuse hilft aber auch ab und an zur Seite schauen, nur bloß nicht bei den schon so oft erwähnten Reißern.


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2019)

@Mulle_
Freut mich, daß es dir sowie dein freund gefallen hat - mir auch !
Ja, es war ganz locker und wir haben vom ponton, ja ganz gut aufgeräumt, das fluppte ja bei uns ganz gut mit den heringen. Schmunzeln musste ich, als du zu mir sagtes, ich habe mir mal deine wurftechnik angesehen - die ist ja ganz locker.
Einige die werfen ja so hart, das sie ins wasser fallen.  Man darf die angelei nicht so verkniffen sehen. Ihr hattet den eimer voll und ich hatte auch reichlich, dann bin ich umgestiegen und habe noch drei Wurf auf Hornhecht gemacht und auch drei gefangen - mit meiner Methode.
Ich glaube, das wir die meisten fische gefangen haben auf dem steg, weil ich ja auch schon mal nach links und rechts geschaut habe - einer hatte mehrmals meine schnur gefangen als ein heringe.
Wo ich mich auch drüber gefreut habe, war unser gast, der zu uns kam und sagte, bis du der aus dem anglerboard, der ein treffen hier hat. Das fand ich gut, da er mehr ein stiller Leser ist, der mich mal kennen lernen wollte - haben uns dann noch über die angelei und gott und die welt unterhalten.
Stelle gerade fest, das ich diese zeilen zwar schon geschrieben, jedoch nicht abgeschickt  habe - nun kann jeder sie sehen  und gleich kommt noch eine von heute.


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich war heut nochmal etwas angeln und zwar an der selben stelle, wo ich gestern mit bordie mulle und sein freund  (ponton Reinigungshalle) war. Nur eine std. habe ich geangelt und 56 Heringe gefangen und zusätzlich noch ein frau glücklich gemacht,  sie verstand die welt nicht mehr, daß ich ständig fische fing und sie schon 3 std dort war und 6 heringe hatte. Ihr paternoster war schrott - solch eins hatte ich noch nie gesehen - haken mit imitierte fischhaut, die gelb war. 
Ich habe ihr eins von meinen gegeben und dann fluppte es bei ihr auch - sie hat mich nicht geküsst war aber sehr glücklich. Damit will ich nur sagen, heringe fangen ist keine kunst - man muss nur das richtige material haben - was gut ist. Wenn man es nicht kennt, muss man alles kaufen und ausprobieren `lach


----------



## okram24 (26. Mai 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell: war gestern mit Otto 2 Stunden an der Schleuse. Es lief sehr schleppend. Ich konnte nur 5 Heringe verzeichnen und Otto hatte vielleicht doppelt so viel. War auch nicht einfach, weil fast alle Tore offen waren! 
Später kam dann noch Member rexrue dazu und war uns super unterhalten! Mal schauen, wann wir den nächsten Versuch starten.


----------



## LAC (26. Mai 2019)

@okram24 
Unser gemeinsamer Versuch war wirklich nicht berauschend, zum Glück hatten wir keine anderen Angler um uns - ich glaube, die sind schon vorher geflüchtet, weil einfach nichts lief. Nun spielte ja eine Band, am Reinigungshaus  - vielleicht konnten die Fische die Musik nicht ertragen. obwohl die Seehunde ständig zu uns bzw. zur Band schauten - sie haben aber nicht Beifall mit den Flossen geklatscht, wie im Zoo  - das kommt noch. 
Wann starten wir denn das Member Treffen?  Es muss geplant werden, wenn ich dabei sein soll, da ich micht immer kann.
LG


----------



## Harti (26. Mai 2019)

Heute Vormittag lief es bei Sonnenschein super auf Horni und Hering. Die Tonnenangler hatten ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht. Am Nachmittag kamen erst Wolken auf und später dann noch Regen dazu. 

@Marko, Rüdiger und Otto

Habt ihr schon einen Termin im Auge?

VG
Torsten


----------



## okram24 (27. Mai 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell: ich war gestern Abend nach dem Regen noch für eine Stunde auf dem Ponton und konnte 11 Heringe verhaften! 
Für das Treffen wollte Otto einen Termin nennen, weil er noch einiges auf dem Zettel hatte! Vom Wetter scheint mir der Mittwoch Nachmittag am besten zu sein!


----------



## okram24 (27. Mai 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell: Heute mittag lief es recht gut, hatte in einer Stunde gut 30 Heringe! 
Dabei noch Harti getroffen und kurz mit ihm gequatscht. 

Anglerboard-Treffen:
So Termin fürs Treffen habe ich jetzt mit Otto fix gemacht:
Mittwoch 29.05.! Wir treffen uns gegen 15 Uhr vor dem Eiskaffe rechts neben dem Angelladen Kott (am Parkplatz neben dem Kreisverkehr).
Kommen kann jeder, AB-Mitglieder und stille Leser!


----------



## okram24 (27. Mai 2019)

Habe schnell mal geräuchert!


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Mai 2019)

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## LAC (27. Mai 2019)

*Anglerboard-Treffen in Hvide Sande am 29.05.19*

Der Termin für das jährliche traditionelle Anglerboard-Treffen steht jetzt und ist am 29.05.19
Jeder Member der dieses liest bzw. in Hvide Sande ist aber auch die stillen Leser, die keine Mitglieder sind und dieses lesen, sind eingeladen. Um 15.00 Uhr treffen wir uns in der kleinen Eisdiele neben dem Angelladen Kott am Parkplatz.
So wie ich sehe sind momentan folgende Boardies in Hvide Sande, die auch kommen
Member:   Hartri /  raxrue / okram 24 / LAC /
Jeder andere Member sowie stillen Lesen aber auch Kinder, dei gerne Fische fangen möchten, sind eingeladen - um 15 Uhr ist das Treffen.
 Eine kleine Führung im Fischerei Museum, wo ich die einzelnen Fischarten kurz vorstelle ist auch möglich - danach gehen wir gemeinsam Angeln, dabei erkläre ich die guten Fangmethoden sowie die Eigenschaften des Gewässers und wo man darauf achten sollte.
Und ich gebe sogar Fischgarantie - wir werden sie am Haken bekommen.
Das ist einmalig in Hvide Sande und solle jeder nutzen.
LAC


----------



## Leineangler56 (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend, ich bin neu hier im Anglerboard. ich bin ab dem 03.06 in Hvide Sande zum angeln. Ich war hier noch nie zum angeln.
Kann mir jemand Tips geben wo und wie man hier am besten angelt?
Angeln möchte ich noch auf Hering (wenn noch welcher da ist ), auf Hornhecht, Plattfisch und Dorsch.
Kann man zB auch Forelle oder Wolfsbarsch finden?
Würde mich über reichlich Tips freuen- Danke


----------



## Harti (27. Mai 2019)

Nach den ersten Heringen mit Marko zusammen auf der extrem windigen Seeseite haben wir die Seite gewechselt und sind auf den geschützten Rentnerplatz umgezogen. Dort trafen wir dann Boardi raxrue und haben gemeinsam geangelt. Erfolgreich wurden diverse innovative Heringsbleie ausgetestet. Dabei war ein Modell in der Größe und Form eines Seezeichen. Das war der Hammer.

Ich bin gespannt was die nächsten Tage bringen. Morgen geht's auf Hornhecht.

Der Termin am Mittwoch ist notiert und würde mich freuen wenn sich noch einige Boardies dazu gesellen.

VG
Torsten


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2019)

@Harti
Dein  "Heringsblei" welches aussieht wie ein Seezeichen, habe ich auch bekommen von Member raxrue -  werde es testen,  daß Du es als ein Hammer siehst freut mich,  ich sehe es  wie ein turbo propeller - bin gespannt, welche Wirkung es hat - ich glaube, die Seehunde flüchten, wenn sie es sehen, da sie glauben ein Unterseeboot kommt. Das erhöht den Fangerfolg, da man sich keine Sorgen mehr um die Seehunde machen muss.
Ich hoffe Du kommst mit Frauchen zum Boardie Treffen.

@ Leineangler 56
Das ist Super, daß wir ein Neuling hier unter den alten Böcken haben. Du erwähnst wörtlich -* ich war noch nie zum angeln.  Wie muss ich das sehen - noch nie in Hvide Sande  oder noch nie eine Angelrute in den Händen gehabt. 
Beides ist kein Problem, wenn Du eine Angel hast - egal welcher Knüppel - machst du an der Angelschnur ein Heringspaternoster mit kleinen Haken und Fischhaut jedoch kein Lametta und ein Blei, und dann wirfst du den "Plunder" ins Waser, wartest ein wenig und zupfst ein wenig mit der Rute und drehst dabei die Schnur ein - wenn es in der Rute zappelt - muss du weiter kurbeln,  dann hast du einen Hering dran. Das können Kleinkinder und du kannst es auch.   Im stehen, sitzen  oder im liegen kannst du werfen, das ist alles egal - du wirst welche fangen, wenn du merkst das einige heringe zupfen.
Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen.
Stehen neben dir Angeler, die viele fangen, dann sind das meistens Angler aus dem Anglerbord die schon 5000 Seiten gelesen haben und jeden Trick kennen, wie man sie am Haken bekommt.  Sollten Sie nicht so gut fangen, dann haben sie auf den Ratschlag eines Verkäufers gehört  und arbeiten mit einem falschen Paternoster.

Willst du Hornhecht fangen - muss du mit Pose angeln und  den Haken  ca. 1,5 m unter der Pose mit ein Fischfetzen oder Krabbe bestücken und warten. Sollte die Pose untergehen - nicht sofort anschlagen, erst wenn sie das zweite mal untergeht - anschlagen - dann hängt der Hornhecht am Haken - mehr ist das nicht . 

Fängst Du Fische, ist alles richtig - fängt der Nachbar viele, dann muss Du ihn freundlich fragen, er soll sich mal deine Heringsmontage ansehen, ein Verkäufer hätte Dich beraten - dann wird er Dir helfen  und dir genau sagen, was man ihm auch gesagt hat. 
Fängst du trotzdem keine Heringe , dann frag nochmal einen Nachbar und sage ihm, daß du schon 12 std am Angeln bist und noch keinen Fisch gefangen hast, ob er dir einen Fisch geben würde. Er wird Dir einen geben, macht er es nicht gehst Du einfach zum anderen Platz und beim verlassen des Angelplatzes stolperst du über seinen Eimer, das alle seine Heringe ins Wasser rutschen. Entschuldigst dich und sagst, da haben sie nochmal Glück gehabt, das ich nicht ins Wasser gefallen bin, denn ich kann nicht schwimmen. Sie dürfen doch nicht den Gehweg einfach mit einem Eimer versperren. 
Plattfische kannst du am Strand fangen mit anderen Montagen, Dorsche von der Mole jedoch sind sie nicht groß - im Winter sind sie etwas größer und wolfsbarsch geht auch vom Strand, jedoch wenn Du ihn gefunden hast, ist der Urlaub rum.
Konzentriere dich auf ein zwei Fischarten - der Hornhecht ist noch da , der Hering ist bald verschwunden  und dann versuche es am Strand auf Platte.  Wo willst Du denn die Forelle fangen?  Im Meer oder im Put und Take See bzw. eine Bachforelle im Fließgewässer. 


*


----------



## okram24 (28. Mai 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell: Heute wieder eine Stunde auf dem Ponton geangelt - Ergebnis, 33 Heringe! Dabei noch kurz mit Harti "gefachsimpelt".

Morgen ist unser traditionelles AB-Treffen! 
Jeder kann mitmachen, egal ob Member oder stiller Leser! Es gibt Angeltipps für alle! 
Treffpunkt: 15 Uhr neben dem Angelladen Kott!


----------



## babsi (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
sind in Hvide Sande schon Makrelen gefangen worden?


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2019)

Info vom anglerboard treffen

Das jährlich treffen von mitgliedern aus dem anglerboard in hvide sande ist vorbei. 
Folgende member haben daran teilgenommen.
Marko / member okram 24
Torsten /  member Harti
Rüdiger / member raxrue
sowie ich.  Außerdem habe ich noch drei personen mitgebracht.

An der eisdiele neben dem angeladen haben wir uns getroffen, leckeres eis gegessen und uns nett unterhalten. Dann ging es zur sache - die bordies wollten angeln. Ich bin mit  drei personen  (2 erwachsene ein kind) die bei mir waren, ins  aquarium in hvide sande gegangen und ihnen die fischarten  der nordsee vorgestellt sowie im "streichelzoo" dem kind ein, zwei krabben gefangen und erklärt wie man sie greifen sollte, damit er nicht gekniffen wird.
Dann ging es zum angelplatz  - ponton  vor der reinigunghalle war treffpunkt, wo die profis vom anglerboard schon standen bzw. angelten
Member raxrue hatte sich gewichte selbst gebaut. die eine dreiecksform und  eine beachtlich größe mit segeleigenschaften  hatten - in der luft sahen sie aus wie delta flugzeuge - ich wunderte mich, daß sie nicht eine landung am anderen ufer machten, - er hatte jedoch seine selbstgebauten delta flugzeuge oder verkehrsschilder  voll im griff und er konnte sie sehr gut steuern - sie landeten immer im wasser.

Gut das ich fischgarantrie gegeben hatte -  Marko hatte schon einen hering gefangen.

Er sagte, hier läuft heute nichts und so war es auch - ich habe dann nach wenigen minuten auch noch einen hering gefangen und das war es mit dem fang. Rüdiger fing mit seinen delta flugzeugen aus dem mittelwasser noch 4 hornhechte  und sonst haben wir uns selbst was vor gemacht und viel gelacht.
Hinter uns zwischen ponton und ufer  schwammen immer zwei hornhechte zusammen - sie machten förmlich einen hochzeitstanz - zwei kinder lagen auf dem boden vom  ponton und haben sie mit der hand gefangen - da war der hochzeitstraum vorbei - die reißer mit dem heringspaternoster waren auch am start und hatten dann und wann einen hornhecht gefangen und ihn förmlich eingerollt
Insgesamt gesehen, war unsere treffen super, es war eine lustige runde.  Außer die genannten fänge,  lief sonst vom fang nichts. ich glaube wir haben mehr gelacht und uns was vorgemacht als geangelt - wenn man nichts fängt wird man auch ideenreich und rüdiger setzt seine delta flugzeuge ein -  als kamikaze flieger. Immer wenn sie im wasser landeten, sprangen links und rechts vom einschlag,  die hornhechte aus dem Wasser.
Es war ein super angeltag  -  man darf die angelei nicht so verkniffen sehen.

@babsi 
Du, der den fjord immer im blick hat, müsste es doch wissen * lach 
Jedes jahr werden dort welche gefangen, jedoch in den sommermonaten  im vorderen hafenbereich (mole) oder vom strand bzw. boot - jetzt ist es noch etwas zu früh.


----------



## okram24 (30. Mai 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen zu unserem gestrigen Treffen. 
Ich gebe Otto Recht, dass es wieder eine super Atmosphäre war, auch wenn die Fische sich etwas rar gemacht haben!
Da die ganze Zeit alle Schleusentore offen waren, herrschte eine unvorstellbare Strömung!


----------



## okram24 (30. Mai 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell: bei ekeligem Nieselregen und saumäßigem Wind konnte ich heute Mittag 46 Heringe in 55 Minuten verhaften! Es waren noch einige mehr, aber der nette Kontrolleur hat mich sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich alle Heringe unter 20 cm zurück setzen muss, da es sonst 250 DKK Strafe kostet!


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2019)

@ Okram24
Marko, da freue ich mich, 46 Heringe in einer Std. ist doch ok.
Das in letzter Zeit Kontrollen gemacht werden - nicht ob die Angler alle Scheine haben, sondern ob seine Fangfische auch das Mindestmaß haben, ist mir bekannt, da ein Angler mir dieses berichtet hat, Dieser Angler berichtete mir, daß ein Angler diese  Strafe bezahlen  musste - da die Aufsicht große Probleme mit dem Angler bekam.
Kann ich verstehen, wenn er nur untermassige Fische im Eimer liegen hat - sie müssen über 20 cm lang sein und oft hat man solche kleinen am Haken

@pomerodi71
Hallo, wie sieht es aus mit der Bootsfahrt im  Fjord bzw. Ho Bucht - berichte mal: ich hoffe, Du konntest einige Fische landen.


----------



## Harti (30. Mai 2019)

Marko, ich gebe dir Recht, es war wieder einmal ein Gaudi dieses Boardi Treffen. Leider hat uns die Schleuse die Fangquote versaut aber es wurden auch unter den widrigen Umständen noch Fisch gefangen. Respekt!
10 Minuten nach dem wir aufgehört haben zu angeln wurden die Schleusentore geschlossen. Wer hat versucht uns zu boykottieren???

Ich habe schon einmal gelesen, dass es ein Mindestmaß beim Hering gibt. Hat da jemand genauere Informationen? Wo ist da der Sinn? Wenn ich einen angeblich untermassigen Hering vom Vorfach löse verliert er so viele von den losen Schuppen das er vermutlich keine Überlebenschance mehr hat. Auch mit der Wahl größerer Haken kann ich nicht die Größe der Fische selektieren!

VG
Torsten


----------



## okram24 (31. Mai 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Heute Mittag, bei herrlichem Wetter nochmal eine anglerische Sternstunde erlebt - 57 Heringe in einer knappen Stunde und noch ein paar untermaßige zurück gesetzt!
Anschließend noch ein paar Worte mit raxrue gewechselt und uns für dieses Jahr verabschiedet. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo am Wasser mal wieder!


----------



## MatthiasH. (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich direkt in diesem Thread poste ansonsten bitte verschieben.
Ich heiße Matthias bin 41 Jahre alt und habe 2004 meinen Angelschein gemacht. Ich war nur in den ersten ein bis zwei Jahren nach ablegen der Prüfung als Angler aktiv und das mit wenig Erfolg. Daher würde ich mich selbst als Anfänger bezeichnen.
Nun drängt mich mein fast 15 jähriger Sohn dazu mal wieder mit der Fischerei zu beginnen.

Wir fahren am 08.06. für eine Woche in die Nähe von Hvide Sande, was bietet sich also mehr an
Auf der Suche nach Informationen im www bin ich auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden.
Da mich die Fülle an Informationen im Netz aber fast überfordert dachte ich, ich Frage einfach mal hier an um Erfahrungen aus erster Hand zu bekommen.
Was für Fische sind aktuell zu erwarten und dementsprechend was sollte ich an Ausrüstung einpacken?
Ist eventuell sogar jemand in dieser Zeit dort der mir und meinem Sohn ein paar Kniffe verraten möchte?

Viele Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## ReleXer123 (1. Juni 2019)

MatthiasH. schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich direkt




Ich bin ab den 7.6 oben im hvide sande und werde abends täglich an der Schleuse zu finden sein.  Sowohl hering als auch Hornhecht laufen momentan wohl sehr gut. Ich angel mit Feder Rute


----------



## okram24 (1. Juni 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell: So nun zum letzten Mal, wei es morgen wieder nach Hause geht! 
Heute war ich nicht mehr an der Schleuse, sondern habe es am südlichen Ausläufer des Fjords auf Hecht probiert. 
Es war ein sehr kurzweiliges angeln. In einer knappen Stunde hatte ich 3 schöne Bisse. Der Erste konnte sich kurz vor dem Kescher wieder vom Gummifisch befreien. Da es ein durchschnittlicher Hecht (geschätzt zwischen 50 und 60 cm) war, hielt sich meine Enttäuschung in Grenzen. Und auch der nächste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Allerdings konnte sich dieser Fischer sehr schnell wieder befreien. 
Zu guter Letzt gab es noch einen richtig heftigen Biss und der starke Wiederstand zeigte mir, dass es sich um einen besseren Hecht handeln musste! Nach einigen Fluchten konnte ich ihn dann in den Kescher führen, was sich bei einem Watkescher und einem Fisch dieser Größe nicht einfach gestaltete! Das Maßband zeigte dann eine Länge von 82 cm! 
Nach dem Foto durfte er dann wieder schwimmen. Da mein Gummifisch nach diesem Drill ziemlich mitgenommen war beendete ich glücklich den letzten Angeltag dieses Urlaubs!


----------



## MatthiasH. (1. Juni 2019)

Kann mir jemand beantworten wie es mit Plattfischen irgendwo vom Ufer/Mole aus aussieht?

Außerdem eine Ausrüstungsfrage. Ruten sollte ich was passendes in meinem Fundus haben. Leider habe ich festgestellt dass meine Rollen aber nicht salzwasserfest sind.
Gibt es hier jemanden der mir was passenes empfehlen kann womit ich Hering/Hornhecht/Makrele und ev. Plattfisch abdecken kann? Geht das mit einem Schnurdurchmesser? Oder eine Rolle mit zwei Spulen für unterschiedlichen Durchmesser?

Viele Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## ReleXer123 (1. Juni 2019)

Ich angel schon ewig mit nicht Salzwasser festen rollen. Und sie machen keine Probleme. Ich nutze eine 0,18 geflochtene für Platte vielleicht ausreichend


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2019)

@ okram 24
Marko, das ist doch super mit den hechten dort - die traumecken kennen nur wir. Beim nächsten mal, wenn du bei uns bist, lassen wir das boot zu wasser, dann fluppt es auch mit den barschen.

@ MatthiasH
Ich bin zwar nächste woche außer gefecht, jedoch in der zeit wo du mit dem sohnemann da bist, können wir uns treffen, dann zeige ich euch wie man hornhechte fangen kann - hering , wenn er noch da ist bekommen wir auch am haken. Kurz mich anschreiben, wenn du in hvide sande bist.


----------



## Armin0406 (2. Juni 2019)

Ich letzten 2 Wochen habe ich hauptsächlich die südlichen Ausläufer bei Nymindegab von Ufer aus Befischt. Erfolgreich war ich hauptsächlich bei Südwest Wind und Sonnenschein. Dort in der Nähe wo die Brücke über den Ausläufer führt konnte ich einige Brassen teilweise in Rekord Größe überlisten. 4-5 kg werden die besten schon auf die Waage gebracht haben. Köder war Dosenmais und ein Teig aus einer Mischung Paniermehl, Haferflocken und Krabben aus dem Kühlfach.
Barsche allerdings Fehlanzeige oder nur Handlang. Ist immer erstaunlich wie ein 10 cm Barsch ein Tauwurm der Doppelt so lang ist vertilgt. 3 dieser kleinen Barsche habe als Köfi  benutz und brachten Hechte ab 60cm. Ausnahme Fisch war ein 96er. Erstaunlicherweise habe ich bei 5-6 ansitzen nicht ein Rotauge gefangen und auch Barsche waren sehr rar. Wenn dann nur Kleinkram. Denn Fischbestand in den Ausläufern schätze ich auch nicht als sehr groß ein. Ich habe auch nur sehr wenig Brut oder Kleinfisch gesehen. Hechte allerdings sehr sehr viele und alle recht Fett und gut genährt. Beim Spinnfischen hatte mein Bruder innerhalb 1,5 Std  auf ca 300 Metern 4 Hechte bis 80 cm. Nur zur Info, alle Fische bis auf ein paar Köfi schwimmen wieder bei hoffentlich bester Gesundheit. Kontrolliert wurde ich an den Ausläufern auch. Ich hatte in dem Angelladen bei den Potons meine Fisketegn gekauft und auch nachgefragt ob das Angeln vor dem 1 Juni in den Ausläufern nun erlaubt ist oder nicht. Die wussten nix von Schonzeit oder angelverbot bis 1 juni.Mit dem Kontroleur, der recht gut deutsch sprach noch nett unterhalten und er hat mir noch einige Stellen verraten wo man auch als  nicht so gut auf den Füssen alter Mann recht gut ans Wasser kommt. Hering habe ich mir auch ein Eimer voll aber ist nun wirklich nicht mein Ding. Dieses Gedränge, diese unkrollierten Würfe. Und vor allem wie mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird, ohne Worte.
Alles in allem war es ein netter Urlaub und wie immer zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## okram24 (3. Juni 2019)

Ist denn keiner mehr vor Ort, der das "Hvide Sande aktuell" fortsetzen kann?


----------



## raxrue (3. Juni 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> Ist denn keiner mehr vor Ort, der das "Hvide Sande aktuell" fortsetzen kann?




Ja ..ich kenn einen ..OTTO..


----------



## ReleXer123 (3. Juni 2019)

Mal eine Frage an alle die grade waren bzw grade da sind. Wie sieht es in hvide sande mit dem Tanken aus wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat. Geht Bargeld oder deutsche EC-Karte? Danke


----------



## Henrik50 (3. Juni 2019)

ReleXer123 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle die grade waren bzw grade da sind. Wie sieht es in hvide sande mit dem Tanken aus wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat. Geht Bargeld oder *deutsche EC-Karte?* Danke



Moin  

Die EC karte geht problemlos, auch zum einkaufen. Wird praktisch überall da akzeptiert, wo mit Karte gezahlt werden kann. Das mache ich schon seit einigen Jahren, ist manchmal sogar günstiger, als Geld wechseln.


----------



## ReleXer123 (3. Juni 2019)

Danke @Hendrik hab schon gedacht das es so ist wie Schweden wo zu 99% nur Kreitkarte geht.  Ich freu mich schon dezent auf sie Woche vom 7. - 14.   War zuletzt in HS 2013.


----------



## Henrik50 (3. Juni 2019)

Ich war vom 27.04. bis zum 24.05. da, hab reichlich Hornhecht gefangen. Die dürften auch noch immer da sein, sind echt groß dieses Jahr. Unter 60 cm hab ich keine gefangen.


----------



## Zwiebel (3. Juni 2019)

Moin moin,

Wir werden dieses Jahr vom 20.07 - 03.08 da sein. Ich hoffe das ich da ein par Makrelen verhaften kann.
Wenn jemand da sein sollte könnte man sich ja mal treffen  gegrillter fisch schmeckt zusammen besser.


----------



## raxrue (4. Juni 2019)

Und selbst mit Hering erlebt man noch teilweise echt Sternstunden...das geht auf einen Schlag los ...und hört dann auch plötzlich wieder auf..und das ohne erkennbaren Grund..


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Juni 2019)

ReleXer123 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle die grade waren bzw grade da sind. Wie sieht es in hvide sande mit dem Tanken aus wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat. Geht Bargeld oder deutsche EC-Karte? Danke


Mit der EC-Karte kann man Pech haben, wenn sie vom falschen Krtenanbieter ist. Meine Bank hat ohne dass ich es kapiert habe von Maestro auf irgendwas anderes gewechselt. Beim nächsten Urlaub ging nur noch die Visacard... Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, aber frag da zur Sicherheit mal nach, sonst kann das übel ausgehen...


----------



## DKNoob (4. Juni 2019)

also im oktober letzen jahres ging noch maestrocard. aber ohne kreditkarte ins ausland  mache ich nie wieder. ich hatte letztes jahr kurz vor hvidesande ein wildunfall..morgends um 3 uhr auf dem weg nach hause. glaub mir du bekommst keinen leihwagen im ausland ohne kreditkarte. auch nicht wenn du schutzbrief von der versicherung hast und auch nicht vom adac.ich habe mir sofort ne mastercard machen lassen.bist auf jedenfall auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Zwiebel (4. Juni 2019)

es gibt aber auch eine möglichkeit nach Ringköbing zu fahren da kann man Bar zahlen,

Meine deutsche Bank Karte ging zb. nicht die EC karte von der Sparkasse ging ohne Probleme beim Aldi an der Tanke in Hvide Sande


----------



## Zwiebel (4. Juni 2019)

DKNoob schrieb:


> also im oktober letzen jahres ging noch maestrocard. aber ohne kreditkarte ins ausland  mache ich nie wieder. ich hatte letztes jahr kurz vor hvidesande ein wildunfall..morgends um 3 uhr auf dem weg nach hause. glaub mir du bekommst keinen leihwagen im ausland ohne kreditkarte. auch nicht wenn du schutzbrief von der versicherung hast und auch nicht vom adac.ich habe mir sofort ne mastercard machen lassen.bist auf jedenfall auf der sicheren seite.



Bei welcher Versicherung bist du denn wenn man mal fragen darf? Ich habe einen Schutzbrief der ist Europaweit....Und der ADAC müsste dir auch einen stellen wenn du die (RICHTIGE) Mitgliedschaft hast.

aber wir schweifen zu weit vom Thema ab


----------



## ReleXer123 (5. Juni 2019)

Na gut notfalls fahren wir halt zum Tanken nach ringkoebing danke für die Antworten


----------



## DKNoob (5. Juni 2019)

Zwiebel schrieb:


> Bei welcher Versicherung bist du denn wenn man mal fragen darf? Ich habe einen Schutzbrief der ist Europaweit....Und der ADAC müsste dir auch einen stellen wenn du die (RICHTIGE) Mitgliedschaft hast.
> 
> aber wir schweifen zu weit vom Thema ab


 bei der continentale.  und adac plus mitgliedschafft war es.  beide hätte einen leihwagen mir besorgt aber vorraussetzungen war die kreditkarte. alles war von der versicherung top  ,haben mir echt weiter geholfen. der adac war ein flop. haben gesagt ohne kreditkarte geht in dk nix. hätten einen sammeltransport bezahlt bzw rückfahrt mit der bahn.. sogar kostenlos.lol. in de hätte ich einen leihwagen bekommen natürlich ohne kreditkarte.also finde den fehler. ich wünsche keinen das er im ausland einen unfall hat.  ja die shell tanken haben ja noch den service und kannst mit bargeld zahlen. und nü back to topic.





> *Fahrtkosten nach Fahrzeugausfall*
> Das ist passiert:
> Ihr Fahrzeug ist in Europa aufgrund einer Panne – mindestens 50 km vom Wohnort entfernt – oder eines Unfalls ausgefallen und kann auch am folgenden Tag nicht mehr fahrbereit gemacht werden. Die Leistung erhalten Sie auch, wenn Ihr Fahrzeug gestohlen wurde.
> 
> ...


gerade aus der adac leitlinie kopiert. leihwagen in deutschland kein problem. leihwagen im ausland wird vermittelt und du musst eine kaution hinterlegen in dk ging kein bargeld sondern nur kreditkarte.. genau das selbe bei der versicherung  die vermitteln nur im ausland. enstandene kosten bekommst du natürlich später wieder .wie dein schutzbrief halt abgesichert ist.hast du eine kreditkarte bist auf jedenfall auf der sicheren seite.. . so back to topic.


----------



## uwe_72 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich keinen Vorstellungsthread für Neumitglieder gefunden habe, überfalle ich euch gleich hier mit meinem Anliegen.

Ich heisse Uwe, bin 47 und komme aus Freiburg.

Ich habe letztes Jahr meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Angelsport hier in Hvide Sande gemacht, hatte einfach mal Lust es auszuprobieren.
War nur leider mit mässigem bis gar keinem Erfolg gekrönt, was wohl eine Kombination aus Unerfahrenheit und falscher/schlechter Ausrüstung war. 
Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. 

Mittlerweile habe ich zuhause schon Erfolgserlebnisse am Forellensee gemacht und mich für September für den Vorbereitungskurs
zur Fischereiprüfung angemeldet. 
Ebenso habe ich meine Ausrüstung "optimiert".

Jetzt werden wir vom 1*5.06.-29.06.* wieder in Hvide Sande sein, und diesmal soll es besser klappen.
Deshalb meine Frage: Ist in dieser Zeit jemand vor Ort, der mir vielleicht ein bisschen mit Tipps und Tricks unter die Arme greift,
damit auch mal ein Hering oder Hornhecht beisst und ich den Fisch fürs Abendessen nicht immer kaufen muss
Würde mich über das ein oder andere Gespräch oder gemeinsames Angeln freuen.


Also, vielleicht klappt ja in der Zeit was.

Bis dahin

Gruss Uwe


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
war einige Tage außer "Gefecht"  über Benzinkosten und -karten kann ich  nicht viel posten, einige nehmen Karten an, einige nicht, ich habe welche, die kann ich überall einsetzten  -  inzwischen wird auch hier und da kein Euro mehr angenommen, man sollt sich in Deutschland einfach 20.000 Kronen holen - Bargeld lacht* dann treten diese Probleme nicht auf und einige fahren nicht nach Dänemark und wir haben mehr Platz beim Angeln .*lach
Wobei der Tag kommt, wo nur noch mit Karte bezahlt wird - was ja schon in einigen Ländern der Fall ist.  Alte Menschen können dann am Leben gar nicht mehr teilnehmen, da ihr letzter Zug schon abgefahren ist, da sie mit den karten und automaten gan nicht klar kommen  und sie dann auf der Parkbank übernachten müssen, bis der nächste kommt. Das menschliche geht ganz verloren.

Inzwischen stehen in Dänemark in den Urlaubsorten neben einigen Supermärkten, Geldwechsel- Automaten, d.h. man kann dort Euro reinstecken und bekommt wenig Kronen raus, da der Kurs sehr schlecht ist - dieser Service den sie anbieten lassen die sich teuer bezahlen. Außerdem kann es schon mal passieren, wenn man mit Euro an eine Automatentankstelle bezahlt, z.B. in Nr. Nebel, die erste OK Tankstelle vom Süden, das der Geldschein geschluckt wird , auch wenn man auf einige Knöpfe drückt, kein Kraftstoff kommt und das Geld auch verschwunden ist.
Dieses ist mir  schon passiert z. B. In Nr. Nebel, dort wird die OK Tankstelle vom dem Supermarkt Super Brugsen geführt, wenn man sich dort meldet bekommt man das Geld zurück, da sie das feststellen können. Die meisten Urlauber ärgern sich jedoch und fahren weiter.
Dieses jährliche Geld, was dadurch eingenommen wird, wird weiter geleitet an Vereine, die dadurch eine Unterstützung bekommen - es wir also für gute Zwecke eingesetzt.

Zu den Versicherungen kann ich wenig sagen, da jede anders ist.
Beim ADAC kann man fast alles abschließen - sie holen das Fahrzeug und auch den Versicherten mit dem Hubschrauber aus dem letzten Loch und überführen dich noch lebend aber auch in der Kiste bis zur Heimat - wenn man den richtigen Vertrag abschließt. Wer viel durch die Welt rutscht  sollte solch eine Versicherung haben.
Ich habe dieses schon mal erlebt, da ich der jenige war, der dieses alles  geregelt hat, da die tote Person ja nichts mehr machen kann. Da wurden  reichlich Telefonate geführt - da war ein Hubschauber Flug auch bei, als die Person noch lebte, da sagte man mir ich will 3000 Euro bar sehen, sonst fliege ich gar nicht los. In bar Geld geben, wobei der Hubschrauber 600 km entfernt war.  Solche Antworten bekommt man dann.
Man hatte mir einen Raum gegeben, wo ich zwei Tage nur gewirbelt habe , damit ich alles im Griff bekam - hunderte von Telefonate geführt, wobei ich in dem Land sehr gut kennen zur deutschen Botschaft und zum Goethe Institut enen guten Draht hatte und an einer Universität ein Projekt geleitet habe.
Zwei Tage habe ich gebraucht, bis ich alles im Griff hatte, wobei der ADAC super mitgearbeitet hat. Die tote Person wurde in einem Spezialsarg unter Polizeischutz bis zum Flugzeug begleitet.

In Dänemark muss man folgendes beachten, sollte mal ein Angler der ins Wasser fällt an der Schleuse - mit voller Taschen mit Geld  - weil er Angst hat, das Geld würde im Zelt oder Ferienhaus geklaut, dann soll ein andere Angler  nicht hinter her springen, und den Retter spielen, außer man kann sich im Wasser richtig bewegen und ist ein Rettungsschwimmer, Wichtig ist sofort  die Rettungswacht anrufen - dann kommt sofort der Hubschrauber und sucht die Person.
Für die Strandangler noch einen Ratschlag: Angler die  mit Stiefel oder Hose am Strand ins tiefere  Wasser gehen - ist lebensgefährlich. Wenn eine Welle  sie umwirft, dann war´s das, dann schwimmen die Beine auf dem Wasser und mit dem Kopf verscheucht er die Fische - es ist lebensgefährlich.
Nicht weit ins Wasser gehen und folgendes ist wichtig, auch wenn es auf der ersten Sandbank  nicht tief ist - es ist lebensgefährlich da man das Wasser mit den Wellen unterschätzt
Außerdem sind hier an der Küste zwei Strömungen - eine die von Nord nach Süd  geht und eine durch die Gezeiten, sollte eine Person mal erfasst werden und sie muss schwimmen, dann immer in Richtung Süden schwimmen mit der Strömung und versuchen dabei in Richtung Land zu schwimmen, nur dieses ist hat Erfolg.
Die Informationsschilder, die am Strand überall aufgestellt sind, wo Zeichnungen zu sehen sind, sind zwar gut, jedoch ich finde sie nicht perfekt, da dort zwei Möglichkeiten angegeben werden, einmal nach Nord und nach Süd kann geschwommen werden - dieses ist zwar normal, wenn keine Strömung von Nord nach Süd geht, diese ist jedoch an der Westküste von Dänemark immer da und im Stromatlas aufgeführt. Dieses nur zur Information, wir wollen ja keine Mitglieder verlieren.

@ uwe_72 und alle anderen  Bordies
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen nochmal nach Hvide Sande zum Angeln gehen wenn einer Lust hat kann er sich anschließen und ich werde ihm genau sagen was er machen muss, wie man welche am Haken bekommt, wobei der Hering langsam verschwindet  - ich nehme keine Scheine aber gute Worte an - *lach
Soll sich kurz melden, dann machen wir einen Termin aus - hoffe das mehrere kommen, denn ich gehe nur noch ein oder zwei mal dort hin.  ​


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2019)

Zwiebel schrieb:


> es gibt aber auch eine möglichkeit nach Ringköbing zu fahren da kann man Bar zahlen,
> 
> Meine deutsche Bank Karte ging zb. nicht die EC karte von der Sparkasse ging ohne Probleme beim Aldi an der Tanke in Hvide Sande



das liegt in aller Regel nicht an Maestro etc. ruft vor Abreise mal euren Banker an, der muss nur DK freischalten .
Kann natürlich auch je nach Vertragsmodell nicht gehen

Ansonsten eine Gruß in die Runde der Hvide Sande Fans, viele Winke-winke. Ich hoffe, es geht allen gut

Gruß A.


----------



## Kufra (5. Juni 2019)

Moin, ich möchte mal kurz berichten. Waren letztes Wochenende in Hvide Sande. Haben entspannt im suedlichen Hafengebiet geangelt und reichlich Heringe  mit Paternoster und Hornhechte mit Pose und Heringsfetzen geangelt. Diese Bisse machen richtig Spass. Ausserdem einige schöne Aale auf Heringsfetzen. Es war eine schöne Zeit und wir freuen uns schon auf das nächste Jahr


----------



## MatthiasH. (5. Juni 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ uwe_72 und alle anderen  Bordies
> Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen nochmal nach Hvide sande zum Angelen gehen wenn einer Lust hat kann er sich anschließen und ich werde ihm genau sagen was er machen muss, wie man welche am Haken bekommt, wobei der hering langsam verschwindet  - ich nehme keine scheine aber gute worte an - *lach
> Soll sich kurz melden, dann machen wir einen termin aus - hoffe das mehrere kommen, denn ich gehe nur noch ein oder zwei mal dort hin.  ​



Sag doch einfach wann es Dir am besten passt, wir werden uns danach richten!


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2019)

@ MatthiasH
Am Freiag würde es gehen - ab 17 Uhr - wenn nicht was dazwischen kommt, bedenke ich bin ein alter Mann, der schwer vom Leben gezeichnet ist.


----------



## MatthiasH. (6. Juni 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ MatthiasH
> Am Freiag würde es gehen - ab 17 Uhr - wenn nicht was dazwischen kommt, bedenke ich bin ein alter Mann, der schwer vom Leben gezeichnet ist.


Wir sind leider erst ab Samstag Abend im Lande


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2019)

@MatthiasH 
Dann streichen wir den Freitag und machen es am Sonntag um 17 Uhr sende mir mal eine pn und deine Telefonnummer. Dann bekommst du von mir meine .
Gruß otto


----------



## raxrue (7. Juni 2019)

Ahh unserem Otto geht es wieder Besser...sehr schön...ich hab mich schon gewundert warum er so ein breites Kreuz hat..jetzt weiss ich.. sein Herzschrittmacher läuft auf Braunkohlebasis...


----------



## MatthiasH. (7. Juni 2019)

Scheinbar bin ich zu dämlich eine PN zu schreiben, wo finde ich den Button.


----------



## ReleXer123 (7. Juni 2019)

So Hvide Sande Aktuell.... vorhin 18 Uhr ca für 45min an der Schleuse gewesen Seeseite 23 Maßige Heringe 10 - 15 kleine (10cm) 1Hornhecht der sich leider direkt nach dem Wurf im Paternoster verfangen hat.  Dann gingen die Tore auf Die Fische wurden mehr aber die Strömung sehr stark, da direkt das erste Tor voll aufging.


----------



## LAC (8. Juni 2019)

@MatthiasH. 
das ist mir auch so gegangen, ich war am verzweifeln, habe jedoch was gefunden - deine Telefonnummer ist jedoch bei mir angekommen - habe schon geantwortet und ich melde mich telefonisch.
@raxrue, 
Mein lieber freund , mein "breites" kreuz kommt nicht vom herzschrittmacher, *lach, der macht sich etwas bemerkbar auf der linken brust,  sie ist ausgeprägter, es hat aber noch keiner zu mir gesagt, sind sie eine frau. 
Mein kreuz bzw. oberkörper entwickelte sich, da ich etwas  mehr als normal im wasser geplanscht habe.  Als ich jung war und noch luft hatte -bin ich jede Woche  20 km mit flossen geschwommen.  Meine disziplin vom verband der sporttaucher, war 5 km im freiwasser mit flossen, die schwamm ich mal unter einer Std. und so setzte man mich überall ein, in in der jagst in süddeutschland  planschte ich, im harkortsee ruhr, in der ostssee und bei den deutschen meisterschaften damit eine urkunde unser verein bekam u.a. aber auch um einen toten menschen unterm eis und  zwei tote taucher in 70 m tiefe an land zu holen.  Lang ist es her - und weil ich außer gut schwimmen auch gesellig und labern kann und ein geschultes auge habe - d. h. ich sah schneller eine veränderung in der strucktur,  z.b. ein fisch der sich tarnt und die farbe vom boden annimmt , oder ein grüne mamba im grünen baum, wie die wissenschaftler, wurde ich oft eingeladen und nahm weltweit an expeditionen teil. Bin jedoch über die taucherei zum angeln gekommen. Habe mir erst die fische angesehen und studiert und jetzt springen sie mir ganz gut am haken, weil ich etwas über ihr verhalten kenne.  Habe auch jahrelang berichte über fische und wie man sie überlistet in den deutschsprachigen fachzeitungen geschrieben - da gab es noch kein anglerboard und die honorare waren ganz gut - lang ist es her -  die zeiten haben sich jedoch geändert - bald hätte ich es vergessen  damit ich nicht blöd sterbe, habe ich im hohen alter nochmal etwas gelernt über die fische sowie  prüfungen abgelegt- das genügte um die angler zu vertreten im landschaftbeirat , war mal fischereiberater für den staat . Meine biographie ist schon gewaltig - ich habe ja auch mal einen deutschen - und eine europarekordfische gefangen, aber nur, weil ich dann und wann bei referate aus den ersten reihen von den ordensträgern der angler hörte - der soll lieber mal dicke fische fangen, als uns hier was von den bedrohten kleinfischen zu erzählen - das habe ich dann wahr gemacht. Das ist ja keine kunst - man muss nur wissen wo sie vorkommen und zeit haben - mehr ist das nicht und schön angeln *lach 
Mein beruf ist ja ein ganz anderer - ich betreibe ja über das medium kunst förmlich umweltschutz und dieses weltweit, von japan bis amerika und als ausgleich angele in hvide sande heringe *lach 

Hier zerbrechen sich die angler den kopf wie man den hering und den hornhecht an der schleuse am haken bekommt  Einige haben ganz andere probleme , die fange so viele fische, das sie sich gedanken machen, wie kann ich die volle tonne mit fisch am besten zum wagen transportieren , sie rollen die tonne voll mit heringe und hornhechte zum wagen . Ich bewundere diese leute, daß sie nicht nervös werden, durch die vielen blicke und bösen worte  der angler - ich glaube das ist der Kick den sie brauchen- 

Petri heil


----------



## Brassenkönig (8. Juni 2019)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Ich letzten 2 Wochen habe ich hauptsächlich die südlichen Ausläufer bei Nymindegab von Ufer aus Befischt. Erfolgreich war ich hauptsächlich bei Südwest Wind und Sonnenschein. Dort in der Nähe wo die Brücke über den Ausläufer führt konnte ich einige Brassen teilweise in Rekord Größe überlisten. 4-5 kg werden die besten schon auf die Waage gebracht haben. Köder war Dosenmais und ein Teig aus einer Mischung Paniermehl, Haferflocken und Krabben aus dem Kühlfach.
> Barsche allerdings Fehlanzeige oder nur Handlang. Ist immer erstaunlich wie ein 10 cm Barsch ein Tauwurm der Doppelt so lang ist vertilgt. 3 dieser kleinen Barsche habe als Köfi  benutz und brachten Hechte ab 60cm. Ausnahme Fisch war ein 96er. Erstaunlicherweise habe ich bei 5-6 ansitzen nicht ein Rotauge gefangen und auch Barsche waren sehr rar. Wenn dann nur Kleinkram. Denn Fischbestand in den Ausläufern schätze ich auch nicht als sehr groß ein. Ich habe auch nur sehr wenig Brut oder Kleinfisch gesehen. Hechte allerdings sehr sehr viele und alle recht Fett und gut genährt. Beim Spinnfischen hatte mein Bruder innerhalb 1,5 Std  auf ca 300 Metern 4 Hechte bis 80 cm. Nur zur Info, alle Fische bis auf ein paar Köfi schwimmen wieder bei hoffentlich bester Gesundheit. Kontrolliert wurde ich an den Ausläufern auch. Ich hatte in dem Angelladen bei den Potons meine Fisketegn gekauft und auch nachgefragt ob das Angeln vor dem 1 Juni in den Ausläufern nun erlaubt ist oder nicht. Die wussten nix von Schonzeit oder angelverbot bis 1 juni.Mit dem Kontroleur, der recht gut deutsch sprach noch nett unterhalten und er hat mir noch einige Stellen verraten wo man auch als  nicht so gut auf den Füssen alter Mann recht gut ans Wasser kommt. Hering habe ich mir auch ein Eimer voll aber ist nun wirklich nicht mein Ding. Dieses Gedränge, diese unkrollierten Würfe. Und vor allem wie mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird, ohne Worte.
> Alles in allem war es ein netter Urlaub und wie immer zu schnell vorbei.



Wie bitte, Brassen im Fjord? Bin dort mit dem Angeln groß geworden und fische dort seit frühester Kindheit, aber einen Brassen habe ich dort noch nie gefangen . Dafür immer reichlich Rotaugen und Rotfedern in teils kapitalen Größen mit der Matchrute. Ansonsten kann ich das nur unterschreiben, Hecht gibts im kompletten südlichen Fjord und in den Ausläufern zu Hauf, allerdings viel Kleinkrams! Das mit dem Kleinfisch täuscht, in den Ausläufern tummeln sich massenhaft kleine Stichlinge, die sich die Räuber reinzimmern. Hatte aber auch erst einen Barsch in den Ausläufern, dafür gleich ne 42 er Kirsche. Problematisch ist nur, dass man aufgrund des krassen Schilfgürtels an die besten Stellen nicht rankommt, das Potential dieses tollen Gewässers lässt sich wirklich effektiv eigentlich nur per Boot nutzen. Bin im September auch wieder nach langer Zeit mal wieder oben, werde mit dem Belly angreifen, bin gespannt.


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2019)

@ Brassenkönig
Dein Posting betreffend der Fischarten im südlichen Fjord kann ich nur bestätigen - ich habe das Posting von Meber Armin0406 übersehen.

Brassen kommen nicht vor im Fjord - Im südlichen Bereich wo er geangelt hat wo die Brücke ist - ist ja bis vor wenigen Tagen Schonzeit gewesen,
Ich kenne diese Ecke wie meine Westentasche, da ich dort schon zig Jahre überall geangelt habe, da ich ein Boot besitze. Ohne Boot geht es auch, jedoch muss man genau die Stellen kennen. Zum Angelplatz, der erwähnt wurde, dort kommen Rotfedern vor, die schon eine beachtliche Größe haben, da können welche bei sein, die eine Größe  bis 40 cm haben und auch 2 kg schwer sein können. Nun erwähnte er auch, er hätte viele gefangen, Die Rotfeder, zählt ja zu den karpfenartigen Fischen und ist auch ein Schwarmfisch denn wenn man einen gefangen hat, dann hat man schnell den nächsten Fisch auch am Haken, da dort der Fjord ja keine große Breite hat, es sind ja nur wenige Meter.
Eine große Rotfeder verändert ja ihre Körperform gewaltig und wenn man den Fisch nicht genau kennt, verwechselt man ihn schnell mit einen Brassen / Karpfen,  da er durch die Größe sowie Form eines Brassen bzw. Karpfen gleicht und einige Angler sich nicht vorstellen können, das Rotfedern so groß werden.
Hier mal eine Liste von den Fischarten, die im Fjord im Jahr 1997 gefangen wurden,
 - laut Fischereimuseum.

Flussneunauge
Hering
Sprotte
Stint
Sandaal
Dorsch
Forelle
Bachforelle
Plötze
Aal
Aalmulte
Flunder
Neunauge
Hecht
Seezunge


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juni 2019)

Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Bin im September auch wieder nach langer Zeit mal wieder oben, werde mit dem Belly angreifen, bin gespannt.


Vielleicht können wir uns ja zusammentun? Bin ab dem 07.09. zwei Wochen oben und habe mir gerade ein Belly gekauft. Ich würde mich freuen, einen erfahrenen Kapitän bei meinen ersten Touren dabei zu haben


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2019)

@MatthiasH.

Hallo, habe gerade versucht dich telefonisch zu erreichen - bekam jedoch keine Verbindung. Der Termin, den ich mitgeteilt habe für heute um 17.00 Uhr wird  nicht klappen, da wir noch auf Feiengäste warten, die momentan noch in Flensburg sind.
Morgen würde es gehen  - dieses nur zur Information. Rufe jedoch nochmal an.


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. Juni 2019)

@LAC 

Ja, das meine ich nämlich auch, habe noch nie einen Brassen im Fjord gefangen, meiner Meinung nach kommt die Fischart dort nicht vor. Deshalb finde ich es sehr interessant, dass Armin dort scheinbar welche erwischt hat. Und ja, es gibt wirklich riesige Rotfedern im Fjord, konnte damals an der Oberfläche im Schwarm teilweise Exemplare Beobachten, die bestimmt an die 45 cm Länge kamen, tolle Fische!

@Michael_05er 

Habe mein Belly zwar auch erst sehr frisch, aber den Fjord kenne ich ganz gut, können also gerne mal zusammen los!


----------



## rainzor (9. Juni 2019)

Moin zusammen,

@LAC, @Brassenkönig  ich kann das mit den Brassen im Fjord bestätigen. Auch ich habe vom Steg in Nymindegab schon zwei/ drei Mal welche erwischt. Allerdings nur recht kleine, so um die 30cm, aber definitiv Brassen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Armin0406 (9. Juni 2019)

Ja Leute, ich habe definitiv Brassen in den Südlichen Ausläufern gefangen. Teilweise in richtige Klodeckel. Nicht nur ich ein Däne nebenmir auch. Es war am 23 oder 24 Mai ca.
Und,ich hatte in den abgeladen bei den Pottons gefragt ob dort bis zum 31.05 scbongebiet oder Schonzeit wäre. Die Antwort nein, könnt dort Angeln.
Zweifelt es ruhig an mit den Brassen!  Ich bin seit ca. 60 Jahren Angler und bin schon in der Lage Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und auch Güstern zu unterscheiden.
Es werden wohl wenige gefangen weil doch kaum jemand drauf angelt. Fast jeden Angel den ich gesehen habe war doch am Spinnfischen wobei der Hechtbestand ja auch außergewöhnlich groß scheint. Rotaugen habe ich übrigens nur sehr wenig gefangen und zwar am 3 Ausläufer am Westufer in der Höhe des Buches der der dort ins Wasser ragt. @Otto,stell dich mal bei Sonnenschein und wenig Wind an diese benannte Brücke am Ausläufer. Mit ein bisschen Glück kannst du sie dort beobachten.


----------



## MatthiasH. (9. Juni 2019)

So, die ersten zarten Versuche haben immerhin 14 Heringe gebracht. 
Ich freue mich darauf morgen Otto kennen zu lernen!


----------



## świetlik (9. Juni 2019)

Wenn man im Bork Havn Urlaub macht, eine gemütliche Ecke ist im Borg Hytteby Havn.
Eine kleine Hafen mit schönen Barschen,  Hechten und laut Erzählung auch Brassen.
Hafen ist nicht groß aber bei Stärken Wind gut geschützt. 
Hat vielleicht jemand da schon geangelt von euch?


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. Juni 2019)

Krass, hätte ich nicht gedacht, da ich dort früher auch viel mit der Feederrute zugange war, Brassen fing ich jedoch nie. Hat mich aber sowieso immer gewundert, weshalb die dort nicht vorkamen, sind ja eigentlich überall vertreten. Vielleicht sind die über Fischlaich durch Wasservögel oder durch die Zuflüsse des Fjordes reingekommen, wer weiß. Finde ich jedenfalls interessant, dann werde ich im September auch mal mein Friedfisch-Tackle mitnehmen !


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo  Brassen Angler - ich habe zwar schon einige Jahre - dort geangelt und kenne jede Tiefe und auch Krautbank, Brassen jedoch noch nie gefangen. Jedoch andere Fischarten, die eine beachtliche Größe hatten wie  Brassen.  Nun  antworten ja mehrere Angler, das dort Brassen vorkommen. Direkt an der Brücke habe ich seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr geangelt, da dort große Krautbänke sind.  Es kann jedoch sein, daß inzwischen auch Brassen dort vorkommen, ihr Lebensraum geht ja bis zur Backwasserregion. Werde speziell dieses Gebiet mal abfischen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich einen überlisten kann - man lernt ja nie aus.

Dieses habe ich heute auch erlebt, hatte mich gegen 17 Uhr mit unserem Member MatthiasH. getroffen, Matthias war mit Frauchen und seine Kinder (ein junges Mädel und sein junger Sohn dort) Es sollte ein Lehrstunde werden, die ich  dann auch bekommen habe, ich wollte den Kindern zeigen, wie man Heringe fängt, aber die Kinder haben mir gezeigt wie man sie am Haken bekommt. Nun arbeite ich ja schon mit "Profi Material" und einige Angler nennen es Kirmesbesteck, Das Mädel von Matthias, hatte jedoch eine Angel, die mehr eine Magnetangel für den Wohnzimmertisch glich  1,20 lang mit Rolle und Schnur und Haken, verpackt in Plastik am Krabbeltisch im Angelladen  - da musste selbst ich staunen. Und dann kam die Lehrstunde und die Kinder zeigte mir, wir man Heringe fängt - jeder hatte einen am Haken und ich wollt Ihnen zeigen wie es geht - es lief bei mir nichts - und bei Matthias auch nicht und die Kinder hatten Glück - so soll es ja sein, dieses werden sie nie vergessen.  Später hatten sie auch kein Glück mehr, jedenfals haben sie es mir es gezeigt, wie man Fische fängt.  Insgesamt gesehen, haben wir drei Super Std. verbracht  und zum Abschluss mit einem Kaffee in Hvide Sande den Angeltag beendet. 
Es waren tolle Stunden und wenn es  klappt, werden wir nochmal einen Versuch starten, wobei die Heringszeit, wie ich schon vor wenigen Tagen gepostet habe langsam vorbei ist. 
Matthias - deine Kinder sind Super !! Ich habe es gesehen und sie haben mir es gezeigt wie man sie am Haken bekommt.! Gratulation - war ein Super Gaudi!
Danke, für die schönen Stunden!


----------



## MatthiasH. (11. Juni 2019)

Ja Otto, hat uns auch viel Spaß gemacht und es war schön Dich kennen zu lernen! Vielleicht geht ja die Woche nochmal was!


----------



## pomerodi71 (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wie versprochen werde ich von meinen Erlebnissen mit dem Boot in der Nähe von Hide Sande berichten.

Leider ist da nicht viel zusammen gekommen, da das Wetter uns nicht gnädig gesonnen war. Wir hatten jeden Tag Windstärken von mindestens 6 m/s + Böen, die deutlich heftiger waren.
An einem Tag waren die Aussichten super und wir sind am Hjerting Strand in die Ho Bucht geslippt. Die Windverhältnisse waren, wie vom Wetterdienst vorhergesagt super (nahezu kein Wind), allerdings lag der Wetterdienst beim Regen daneben. Es hatte sich total eingeregnet, so dass wir in Gummizeug auf dem Boot saßen.

Wir sind ein paar Stellen in Richtung Fahrrinne abgefahren und laut Echolot waren viele Fischschwärme (Heringe?) unter uns. Gefangen haben wir keinen Hering... Zielfisch war aber auch Platte und da war ich von den Bedingungen sehr enttäuscht. Trotz perfekter Drift mit 1 - 2 Knoten sind wir mit 120 g Buttlöffeln nicht oder nur schlecht auf Grund gekommen. Und das bei 4-8 Metern...

Wir hatten auflaufendes Wasser und die Unterwasserströmung in der Bucht war extrem. Teilweise haben wir an den Buttlöffel noch eine Bleibirne mit angehängt, um ordentlich Fühlung aufnehmen zu können.

Wir waren ca. 2 Stunden unterwegs und haben dann aufgrund des Starkregens und mangels Fang (abgesehen von ca. 40 Krebsen/Krabben und eine mini-Flunder) die Heimreise angetreten.

Auf den Fjord sind wir gar nicht mehr gekommen, da es einfach zu ungemütlich war.

Dafür haben wir in Hvide Sande ordentlich zugeschlagen und waren 2x Heringsangeln.
Wir standen recht weit von der Schleuse entfernt (dort wo die Schiffe anlegen) und waren fast alleine. Wir haben hervorragend gefangen und nur noch wirklich große Heringe abgeschlagen.

Auffällig war, dass neben uns so gut wie gar nicht gefangen wurde. Bei einem Pärchen hatte ich dann ein einsehen und ihnen ein Paternoster geschenkt. Die hatten zu große Haken und jede Menge Glitter dran und immer bis zur Mitte rausgehauen.

Ich hatte kleine Circle Hooks mit Fischhaut... Weniger ist mehr. Ich musste zu 90% nur direkt vor den Füßen ablassen und ein wenig zupfen. Das war mega entspannend 

Nächstes Jahr werden wir mit Pose ein paar Hornis fangen und unserem dänischen Nachbarn schenken. Der legt die ein und freut sich diebisch darüber, wenn wir ihm welche mitbringen. 1-2 haben wir immer als Beifang am Paternoster (nicht gerissen ).

Außerdem waren wir noch am Forellensee und mit 67 cm habe ich endlich mal wieder eine richtig Gute erwischt (wobei die anderen alle um 45 und 60 cm lagen, also auch tolle größen und top Fleisch).

Fazit:
Das Boot werde ich nicht mehr mitnehmen. Hier stand mal etwas von einer Leihmöglichkeit in Bork Havn. Da werde ich mich noch mal schlau machen und Ende August, wenn ich wieder dort bin, vielleicht doch noch auf den Fjord kommen.


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2019)

@ Pomerodi71
Es ist ja gut, das euch mit dem boot nichts passiert ist, der traum war ja, wenn ich an die ersten postings denke - wir stechen in see und fahren gen england und fangen weit draußen die dicken fische. 
Wobei im fjord es optimal ist mit boot, jedoch kann man die Fische auch an den schilfkanten überlisten. 
Über die Ho bucht haben wir uns ja privat schon unterhalten, ich kennen sie nicht so gut, bin nur einmal durchs watt zur Insel gelaufen von Ho und zurück. Die bucht hat immer eine strömung von der varde au, auch bei auflaufendem wasser - die unterströmung ist schon gewaltig. 
Es lohnt sich wirklich nicht, ein boot von deutschland bis nach dänemark zu trailern für die angelei im fjord. In nymindegab kannst Du dir ein Kanu mieten und den ganzen südlichen fjord abfahren und reichlich fische fangen - und in hvide sande im hafenbereich und fjord, hering, hornhecht, aal, und platte von der mole sowie strand  - Die nordsee ist ja nicht die ostsee, wo man schnell mal mit dem boot rausfahren kann


----------



## raxrue (11. Juni 2019)

pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie versprochen werde ich von meinen Erlebnissen mit dem Boot in der Nähe von Hide Sande berichten.
> 
> ...


----------



## raxrue (11. Juni 2019)

Und wieder einer mehr wo alles richtig gemacht hat..


----------



## pomerodi71 (11. Juni 2019)

@LAC
Na ja, das "gen England" war nie geplant. Wir wären gerne nahe der Küste entlang gefahren, aber wie ich schon immer sagte, hätte ich das nur unter besten Bedingungen gemacht.
Die letzten Jahre hatten wir immer solche Tage mit "besten Bedingungen", aber da hatten wir wohl Glück und in diesem Jahr war das Wetter normal.

Auch wenn es viel Aufwand war, habe ich es mich nicht darüber geärgert.
Nun weiß ich es einzuschätzen, wie es ist mit Kartenplotter zu fahren. Ich habe mein Echolot super kennen gelernt und viele andere Dinge, die wichtig sind.
Z.B. weiß ich nun, dass eine Tagestour zur Ostsee kein Thema ist. Mit dem Trailer zu fahren ist kein Problem und das Slippen geht mit jedem Mal schneller.

Würde ich für 2, statt für 1 Woche dort hoch fahren, hätte ich das Boot wieder dabei 

Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, sende ich ein paar Bilder von der Fahrt in der Ho Bucht.

@raxrue 
Danke


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2019)

@raxrue
Bilder sind immer gut - und von der ho bucht sehr selten zu sehen, wird ja kaum hier genannt, obwohl sie hier in den ecke ist und zwischen den häfen esbjerg und hvide sande liegt. Früher war der einzige hafen nymindegab hier an der küste  - da gab es noch kein Hvide Sande. Und die höchste Düne von Dänemark, (Blaaberg) südlich von Nr. Nebel war förmlich ein Seezeichen, da die Seeleute sie als blauen Berg sahen und wussten dadurch, danach kommt die einfahrt zum Fjord.
Nymindegab war der einzige Hafen, der hier an der Nordseeküste war - von dort wurden die Fracht  mit Flachboote bis Ringköbing gebarcht.
Auch wenn du nicht viel gefangen hast, war es ja sicherlich spannend und du hast ja wichtige dinge gelernt. Eine Woche ist jedoch knapp mit boot denn das slippen rein und raus kostet schon zwei tage und der fjord ist ja auch lang 40 km d.h. von bork havn bis nach hvide sande und zurück ist schon eine ganz schöne strecke. Ich sage tagestour mit etwas angeln. 
LG


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juni 2019)

Brassenkönig schrieb:


> @Michael_05er
> 
> Habe mein Belly zwar auch erst sehr frisch, aber den Fjord kenne ich ganz gut, können also gerne mal zusammen los!


Sehr gerne, hab vor drei Jahren schon mal mit einem anderen Boardie zusammen mit dessen Schlauchboot im Südzipfel des Fjordes gefischt und gut gefangen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr ein paar neue Ecken entdecken kann... 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2019)

@ rainzor  und  @Armin0406 

Hallo Ihr Brassenkönige,
ich habe als ich jung war im Möhnesee /NRW vom Stockummer Damm,  Brasssen so groß wie Klosettdeckel gefangen, kann es aber nicht mehr genau sagen, welche Köder ich damals hatte - es liegt über 50 Jahre zurück. Muss Wurm gewesen sein  oder was gekauftes, da ich mir nie Futter selbst gemacht habe.
Nun sagt mir mal, wie ihr die Fische am Haken bekommen habt - da ich jetzt wild auf Brassen bin.  
Werde einen Tag vom Boot nur auf diese Fische gehen und dann berichten


----------



## Eggi 1 (13. Juni 2019)

Habe erst gestern noch einen 60er Brassen an der von dir beschriebenen Stelle auf Wurm gefangen.
Und es gibt noch Größere.


----------



## zwirn999 (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo Otto,
der kleine rote Mistwurm gilt als "Brassenkiller".
LG Sven


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2019)

@Eggi 1 
Super, mit dem 60iger Brassen. Nun muss Du ja ein Profi sein, denn ich sehe gerade, das Du vom Möhnesee kommst, da habe ich in jungen Jahren reichlich große Brassen gefangen, am Stockummer Damm   - ich sagte immer, wenn ich einen am Haken hatte, schon wieder ein Klosettdeckel  und bei Mutti Höcker am Ende der Talsperre die ersten Waschbären in freier Natur am Campingplatz an den Mülleimern gesehen.   
@zwirn999 
Danke! 
LG


----------



## MatthiasH. (13. Juni 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Nun arbeite ich ja schon mit "Profi Material" und einige Angler nennen es Kirmesbesteck, Das Mädel von Matthias, hatte jedoch eine Angel, die mehr eine Magnetangel für den Wohnzimmertisch glich  1,20 lang mit Rolle und Schnur und Haken, verpackt in Plastik am Krabbeltisch im Angelladen  - da musste selbst ich staunen.



Otto, die dänischen Fische scheinen überwiegend magnetisch zu sein, von 58 Heringen heute wurden 36 mit der Magnetrute gefangen


----------



## raxrue (13. Juni 2019)

Das Geheimnis des Erfolges ist sicher mehr das die Kinder einfache Zappeliger sind wie die Erwachsenen....


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2019)

@MatthiasH.
Es war ja ein Scherz mit der Magnetangel, - es klappte ja mit dieser Kinderangel - gratulation wie ich lese! 
Andere Angler lachen darüber, kaufen nur das Beste vom Besten - laut Werbetext.  Solche Sprüche sind  zwar nicht erlaubt - aber das spiet keine Rolle. Auf einer Verpackung (Heringsvorfach) habe ich mal gelesen speziell hergestellt für die Nordsee. Made in China , da musste ich innerlich lachen - ich glaube die wissen gar nicht wo die Nordsee liegt bzw. die Fabwerte des Gewässers - kennen nur die Anschrift vom Besteller. 
Jedenfalls hat deine Tochter  die Angel so bewegt, das die Fische dachten, was da zappelt kann ich fressen - angeln kann man auch aus der Hand  mit einem einfachem Weidenstab oder Bohnenstange. Ich bin im Besitz einer massiven Rute  (Vollglasfiber) aus der ehemaligen DDR, die ist immer noch heile obwohl sie schon zwischen den Autotüren gekommen ist. Da habe ich kapitale Fische mit gefangen, von 2 m  Conger. Die teuren leichten Ruten sind alle im laufe der Jahre verreckt.
Wenn ein Angler jedoch wirklich in Hvide Sande mit einer Magnetangel den Grund absucht, dann braucht er kein Angelmaterial für sein Leben mehr kaufen. Ich bin einmal um die lange Mole geschwommen mit Maske und Flossen und habe Miesmuscheln gepflückt und gleichzeitig den Boden gesäubert vom Angelmaterial, da hatte ich ein Plastiktüte voll mit Material und noch eine gute Tat für die Natur gemacht. Jährlich pflücke ich auch an den Schilfkanten das Fangmaterial der Angler ab, ist eine Reinigungsfahrt - wahnsinnig, was ich da alles finde und oft mache ich mir Gedanken, was wollen sie damit fangen. Deshalb sieht mein ganzen Angelmaterial so verrückt aus  . das ist alle Material von anderen Anglern - das muss ja gut sein. *lach


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2019)

@ MatthiasH.
Wie lange bist du denn noch in hvide sande ? - vielleicht können wir uns ja nochmal treffen, das wäre super! Es kann dann sein, das ich mich erneut blamiere und keinen hering fange und deine kleine tochter mir zeigt wie es geht - dann kaufe ich ihr die angel ab - dann lacht man mich zwar aus, wenn ich damit angeln gehe und sagt, was hast du denn da in den händen, dann sage ich, die ist erfolgreich getestet worden - oder glaubst du ich kaufe eine angel, die nicht gut ist.  
Mach mal ein foto von der angel, wenn deine kleine tochter neben einen richtigen angler steht,  der einen richtigen dicken und langen knüppel in den händen hält, weil er angst hat, die angel würde zerbrechen, wenn drei heringe dran sind und mit dem schwanz wackeln um sich zu befreien. Einige nehmen auch große haken, damit der fisch nicht verloren geht  - die sind so groß, das die fische angst bekommen und die flucht ergreifen, wenn sie durch wasser gezogen werden.


----------



## raxrue (14. Juni 2019)

Auf die Bilder von der Angel bin ich auch neugierig


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2019)

@ raxrue
Rüdiger, die kleine hat wirklich gut gefangen, sie ist inzwischen jedoch aus dem übungsalter raus und  zeigt profis wo es lang geht.
Hier ihr übungsrevier, wo sie das feingefühl erhalten hat.


----------



## MatthiasH. (15. Juni 2019)

@otto,

leider fahren wir heute zurück. Aber wir werden sicher wieder kommen, dann melde ich mich bei Dir!


----------



## raxrue (15. Juni 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> Rüdiger, die kleine hat wirklich gut gefangen, sie ist inzwischen jedoch aus dem übungsalter raus und  zeigt profis wo es lang geht.
> Hier ihr übungsrevier, wo sie das feingefühl erhalten hat.




Und der Vorteil...beim Fang der Fische ist man an die Größen nicht gebunden....Zwei Meter Fische sollten je nach Magnet kein Proplem sein...


----------



## Armin0406 (15. Juni 2019)

... nur zum Thema im fjord gibt's keine Brassen. Ich finde es immer amüsant wenn selbsternannte Profis so abwertend oder eher etwas überheblich antworten. Ich habe mir schon Gedacht das da etwas in der Art kommt.
Ich habe jetzt in 3 oder 4 Jahren fast niemanden gesehen der im Fjord oder den Ausläufern auf Friedfisch geangelt hat. Und beim Spinnfischen fängt man nun mal in der Regel keine wobei ich auch schon mal einen 22 Pfund Karpfen gehakt hatte. Top Köder für Brassen ist  für mich Made. Wenn ich keine habe nehme ich Mais oder kleine Würmer oder beides als Duo und mit feinem Zeug macht es auch Spaß auf Brassen vor allem wenn sie 70cm + sind. Bei uns an der Oberweser sind das absolute Ausnahme Fische, 60-65 cm hatte ich schon einige aber größer sind sie selten. Und zur Verwertung. Ich habe die Biester gehasst als Kind bis meine Mutter damals Frikadellen aus denen zauberte. Da konnten wir es oft nicht abwarten und klauen sie gleich aus der Pfanne. Lang lang ist her.


----------



## raxrue (15. Juni 2019)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> ... nur zum Thema im fjord gibt's keine Brassen. Ich finde es immer amüsant wenn selbsternannte Profis so abwertend oder eher etwas überheblich antworten. Ich habe mir schon Gedacht das da etwas in der Art kommt.
> 
> 
> Ganz einfach...wer fängt hat Recht....


----------



## rainzor (15. Juni 2019)

Moin,

@Armin0406 Ich konnte an Ottos Antworten nichts abwertende oder überhebliches lesen.

Und so abwegig war seine Antwort auch nicht. Ich Angel seit 40 Jahren regelmäßig am Fjord auf Friedfisch, fast ausschließlich mit Made.
Aber meinen ersten Brassen habe ich im Fjord erst vor drei Jahren gefangen.
Auch gibt es einen wissenschaftlichen Fischatlas, der zugegebener Maßen schon etwas älter ist, den Otto mir mal zugesandt hat.
In diesem sind im Fjord vorkommende Fischarten gelistet. Brassen sind dort nicht dabei.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2019)

@Armin0406
nun fühle ich mich angesprochen, da ich zwischen den zeilen auch lesen kann, selbst rainer unser boardie rainzor hat das bemerkt und darauf geantwortet.
Wörtlich deine zeilen:  Ich finde es immer amüsant wenn selbsternannte Profis so abwertend oder eher etwas überheblich antworten. Ich habe mir schon gedacht das da etwas in der Art kommt.
Armin, richtig, da du dir ja gedanken gemacht hast -  jetzt kommt noch etwas.

Nun bin ich kein selbsternannter profi, da schmunzele ich drüber,  kenne mich jedoch im aquatischen bereich etwas aus. Bin auch kein berufsfischer, habe jedoch in meinem leben schon reichlich fische unterwasser beobachtet und auch mit der angel gefangen - auch große fische z.B. ein deutschen und ein europäischer rekordfisch  war dabei - liegt jedoch schon jahrzehnte zurück.
Ich kenne auch die schonzeiten der  fische und etwas mehr, darf auch fische elektrisch fangen für wissenschaftlich zwecke. Bald hätte ich es vergessen, ich habe die angler auch im landschaftsbeirat  vertreten, - sie müssen ja einen haben der ahnung hat - bin u.a. auch fischereiberater.

War auch im präsidium eines großen umweltschutzverbandes und für meine tätigkeiten im aquatischen bereiches  wurde ich mehrfach ausgezeichnet. Und mein wissen wurde in fachzeitungen im deutschsprachigem bereich veröffentlich. Dann und wann habe ich auch referate gehalten.
Ein Großteil wurde honoriert, das ist etwas mehr als brassen fangen, die habe ich am stockummer damm am möhnesee vor 50 jahre gefangen.

Nun habe ich mit meinen kleinen verstand, die welt angeschaut und meine arbeiten wurden weltweit präsentiert und  auch schon mal im südlichen bereich des fjordes geangelt - jedoch brassen nicht - glaube jedoch, das ich einer bin, der dort am meisten geangelt hat, ich muss nicht 500 oder 100 km fahren - ich kann förmlich hin spucken und aus dem fenster schauen und sehen ob es dort regnet. und wenn ich will jeden tag  dort mit boot angeln 24 std.  - bin aber nicht bescheuert.
Ich kenne dort jede ecke, habe barsche und hechte dort gefangen und mit wurm dort geangelt, wo ich dicke rotfedern gefangen habe aber kein brassen. Sie sind auch nicht im fischereimuseum auf der liste der fjordfische.
Da können jedoch brassen vorkommen, dieses hatte ich ja erwähnt, da sie ihren lebensraum bis zur brackwasserzone haben und ich werde demnächst dort auf brassen gehen und dann laienhaft berichten, damit es jeder versteht.


----------



## uwe_72 (16. Juni 2019)

So, nach einer etwas feuchten Anfahrt sind wir gestern angekommen und geniessen jetzt gerade das schöne Wetter auf der Terasse.
Gibt es denn in den nächsten 2 Wochen jemanden, der Interesse an einem treffen hat? 

Wie schon geschrieben, ich bin totaler Anfänger und freue mich über alle Tipps, Tricks und Informationen, die ich bekommen kann. 
Und was ich bisher lesen durfte zeigt mir, das da 14 Tage recht kurz werden um alles an Infos aufzunehmen.

Ich bin zeitlich recht flexibel, nur muss ich am nächsten Samstag und Sonntag etwas Zeit für meine Frau reservieren, 
da diese den Beach-Marathon in Hvide Sande mitläuft und ich da mit soll, Startnummer abholen, Start und Zieleinlauf usw. .

Ansonsten gerne melden, ich würde mich freuen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (16. Juni 2019)

Kurz zu mir... ich bin Ronny und wohne in Sachsen Anhalt. Ich bin seit 4 Jahren Hobbyangler (meine berufliche Laufbahn hatte mir früher keine Zeit dafür eingeräumt). Mittlerweile angelt meine Tochter(14) und mein Sohn (9) auch. Ich habe im Familienurlaub nicht geangelt, nach den letzten 2 mal am Ringköpingfjord hatte es mich doch gejuckt...
Wir werde ab 06.07. für 2 Wochen in Bjerregård sein...mit 4 Personen davon zwei Anglern und einer Anglerin im Alter von 42, 14 und 9 Jahren. Da ist im Passat nicht genügend Platz für Tackelvollausrüstung. Wir wollen auch an der Mole in HS angeln. Ich hoffe auf Hornhecht und/oder Makrele...da werde ich euch noch zukünftig viel nerven...
Ab und zu will ich auch an den Fyord meinen Lieblingsfisch, den Barsch, angeln. Ich bin da zwar weniger zum Angeln in der Region aber für Tipps bin ich dankbar. Ich nehme wegen dem Packmaß zwei 3sec Feederruten und 2 kurze Spinnruten mit. Dazu Kescher und Kleinkram...Gummifische 5cm und 7,5cm, Meerforellenblinker und Wobbler teilweise getunt mit Silkekrogen. 2 bis 3 flachlaufend Wobbler und ein paar Heringspaternoster...was ist noch ein must have?

Danke schon einmal


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2019)

@ uwe-72
Der Hornhecht ist angesagt - etwa 1 m tief den köder anbieten (fischfetzen oder krabbe) Haken verstecken im fleisch - wenn die pose beim zweiten mal untergeht - anschlagen, dann hast du den hornhecht. Er hat ein ganz bestimmtes fressverhalten, bei der posen angelei , nimmt er ganz vorsichtig den köder, merkt er den haken , geht sie das zweite mal nicht unter, merkt er ihn nicht, geht sie das zweite mal unter , weil der den köder so dreht, daß er ihn schlucken kann und schluckt ihn - dann kommt der anschlag, dann sitzt der haken im schlundbereich fest im fleisch - schlägst du sofort an, hängt der haken im sein maulknochen jedoch nicht fest, dann macht er die gewaltigen sprünge  - er hat den volksnamen, der marlin des kleinen mannes. und kann sich dadurch oft befreien.  Aale im mittelwasser mit tauwurm oder fischfetzen geht auch an der schleuse am abend mit knicklicht - nicht auf grund, dann kommen die krabben   

@Rocky Eiskalt 
Nun ist ja dein lieblingsfisch der barsch - es ist ein schwarmfischen, mit verschiedenen methoden kannst du ihn angeln - wenn ich dir jetzt eine nenne, die gut ist, dann denkst du, der kerl spinnt - ist aber die wahrheit. 
Versuche es mal mit dem heringspaternoster , da kannst du weit mit werfen, so gar die schilfkanten abwerfen und wenn du merkst, der wurf geht ins schilf, dann hälst du die schnur fest und das blei mit paternoster landet noch im wasser. Du fängst, wenn du den barschberg gefunden hast - sofort mehrere wie beim hering. Ein versuch lohn sich - die redakteure vom alten anglerboard, waren mal bei mir eine woche, denen habe ich das gezeigt - die verstanden die welt nicht mehr und haben gefangen wie die weltmeister. Früher hat man eierschalen verkleiner und die dann reingeschmissen, dann bleiben sie auch an der stelle und wollen die eierschalen fressen.


----------



## angelphil1 (17. Juni 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Wenn man im Bork Havn Urlaub macht, eine gemütliche Ecke ist im Borg Hytteby Havn.
> Eine kleine Hafen mit schönen Barschen,  Hechten und laut Erzählung auch Brassen.
> Hafen ist nicht groß aber bei Stärken Wind gut geschützt.
> Hat vielleicht jemand da schon geangelt von euch?



Das würde mich auch interessieren, denn Starkwindtage gibt es am Fjord ja "gelegentlich" . Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man für das Gewässer eine Angelkarte bekommt? Denn das dürfte ja nicht mehr als Fjord gelten und somit auch nicht in der fisketegn inkludiert sein...
Wir sind zwar erst im Oktober wieder da, aber man darf ja schon Mal ein bisschen träumen und planen


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2019)

@świetlik @ angephil1
Normal ist es in Hafenanlagen verboten zu angeln. Dieser kleine Hafen liegt ja in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Wikingermuseum an der Falen Au. Die Falen Au hat ja im unteren Bereich Kanalcharakter, das sie in früheren Jahren begradigt wurde - links und rechts förmlich einen Damm von dem Aushub, so wurden früher von den Landwirten  die Felder trocken gelegt. Im oberen Bereich hat das Fießgewässer noch Naturcharakter jedoch nicht den Namen Falen Au, sonder den Namen Lydum Au, hier mäandriert das Fließgewässer noch. Der dän. Staat hat vor Jahren auch das Fließgewässer geschliffen, d.h. der Fluss hat  keine Staustufe mehr - vor 12 Jahren hatte das Gewässer noch zwei Staustufen bis zum Fjord.

Das gesamte Gewässer ist ein Privatgewässer,  die Angelei ist dort für Fremde nicht erlaubt -außer er hat eine Genehmigung vom Grundbesitzer, der die Fischrechte hat - so ist es  im oberen Bereich und ich glaube auch im unteren Bereich wo es die Falen Au als Namen hat. Die Wikinger sind früher dieses Gewässer mit ihren kleinen Booten hoch gefahren, da sehr viele Funde auch bei uns gefunden worden sind. Heute darf man sie jedoch vom Lydum "Hafen" bis zum Ringköbingfjord mit einen Kanu befahren.

Diese Au hat laut meinen Informationen, - die jedoch schon etwas älter sind - den besten Bestand an Äschen von den kleinen Auen in Dänemark, wobei ich dieses bejahen kann, da ich ständig früher Äschen am Haken hatte, was jetzt, wo sie keine Staustufe mehr hat nicht mehr der Fall ist. Außerdem darf man keine Äasche mehr fangen . Die großen Hechte können jetzt aus dem Fjord aufsteigen und stehen an den Krautbänken - und schnappen nach jeden Fisch der vorbei kommt - ab und zu war es keiner, dann hängt er bei mir am Haken. Drei kapitale stehen sichtbar bei uns im Mühlengarben - ich beobachte sie nur und zeige sie mal Kinder - dann wollen die Angler werden.

Um dort zu Angeln muss man den staat. Angelschein haben und dann noch vom Grundbesitzer die Fischereirechte bekommen - wobei der Einlauf im Fjord und noch reichlich Meter im Mündungsbereich des Fjordes immer ein Gewässer eine Verbotszone für die Angelei ist - jedes Fließgewässer hat im Mündungsbereich eine Fischfangverbotszone - auch in Hafenanlagen ist das Angeln normal nicht erlaubt und von Staustufen und Brücken auch nicht.
In Bork Havn steht nach den Hausbooten ein Schild, wo die Verbotszone anfängt.
Das ist aber normal, denn ich würde verrückt, wenn ich mit dem Boot d.h. mein Propeller von einem Angler eine Schnur aufwickelt bis er sich nicht mehr bewegt - ist mir einmal passiert in Dalamatien in der Nacht - ein 11 Meter Boot - 2 Std. habe ich immer wieder getaucht - ohne Gerät - in einer Hand das Messer in der anderen die Unterwasserlampe bis ich den Müll von der Schraube befreit hatte.
Es sind ja nicht nur Angler die das Gewässer nutzen - auch Fischer, die Boote haben, den Müll den ich schon Unterwasser gesehen habe, das kann sich keiner vorstellen.
Das schlimme ist, das wird nicht weniger, immer mehr.
Du kannst natürlich einen Bauern mal fragen, ob Du dort mal Angeln darfst, selbst sind das ja keine Angler - die legen Reusen *lach - habe ich selbst in dem Gewässer schon gesehen.
Das sind meine Informationen über die Falen Au - das Wikiger Museum liegt ja auch dort, wenn Du dich verkleidest als Wikinger und dort in Verein gehst , darfst Du sicherlich dort welche fangen  - denn Aldi kannten die noch nicht. Kleiner Scherz am Rande.


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (17. Juni 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort LAC...mit dem Heringspaternoster werde ich sicher probieren. Ich benutze Drop Shot auch mit zwei Anbissstellen, also sollte es mit dem Heringspaternoster auch klappen.
Ist Ostwind an der Mole besser?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Forellenteig? Ich habe schon Hornis mit Forellenteig an der Spirolinomontage gefangen.
Krebsfleisch mit Knofi oder Kadaver dippen...fängt das mehr?
Nehmt ihr für die Hornhecht 4 Karpfenhaken?

Bis denne  Ronny


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2019)

Gerade habe ich die nachricht bekommen, daß ein großer drescherhai in dänemark an der küste gefangen wurde - hier mal ein ganz altes Foto vom drescherhai der in DK gefangen wurde von fischern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der drescherhai ist nicht gefährlich, seine lange schwanzflosse benötigt er für den fang von schwarmfische - er drescht förmlich mit dem schwanz auf der wasseröberfläche das die schwarmfische die ja geballt förmlich als eine große traube zusammen bleiben - dadurch haben sie mehr schutz - in allen richtungen schwimmen, dann schwimmt er mit offenem Maul durch den Fischschwarm und hat genug futter. Ich hatte mal eine gefangen zwischen marmaris und der Insel rhodos  da war die schwanzflosse zwei meter - einige kennen sie aus meiner kellerbar,  ist leider geklaut worden, vielleicht liest der täter ja mit.


----------



## uwe_72 (17. Juni 2019)

So, ich kann nun auch erste Erfolge vermelden.
Ich war heute in Hvide Sande an de Schleuse, vor dem Sportfischer-Center.
Habe dann erstmal die Angler vor Ort beobachtet, was die denn so fangen.
Und da alle mit Heringspaternoster gefischt haben, habe ich das dann auch gemacht.
Nach ca. 2 Stunden hatte ich dann 12 schöne Heringe fürs Abendessen zusammen.
Fürs erste Mal volle Zufriedenheit meinerseits.

@LAC : Danke für den Tip für die Hornhechtmontage, werde ich beim nächsten Mal versuchen.
Klappt es denn auch mit der Seidenschlaufe? Habe ich hier glaube ich auch schon gelesen und fand es eine interessante Methode, so ganz ohne Haken.

So, mal schauen was die nächsten Tage noch so bringen, ich will mal noch an einen Forellensee, Klittens Put&Take ist gerade bei mir ums Eck, habe ich heute mal angeschaut, sah sehr gepflegt aus.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## świetlik (17. Juni 2019)

@LAC Danke für ausführliche Info 
Ich habe oft im im bork havn geangelt hinter dem Schild. 
Diese andere havn habe ich gefunden per Zufall. 
Habe da leute angeln sehen und nachgefragt. Die haben behauptet kein Problem. Alles erlaubt mit ganz normalen angelnschein. 
Und die ältere Herren mit dem kleinen motorboten hatten auch nix dagegen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juni 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich die nachricht bekommen, daß ein großer drescherhai in dänemark an der küste gefangen wurde - hier mal ein ganz altes Foto vom drescherhai der in DK gefangen wurde von fischern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hej Otto,
hier heißt er Fuchshai, ist aber auch egal 
Ich kenne einen der an der Lydum Au das Fischereirecht hat und den besuche ich bestimmt mal in 4 Wochen wenn wir wieder oben sind.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juni 2019)

hier nochmal ein Artikel dazu;
http://sh-ugeavisen.dk/index.php/2019/06/17/was-fuer-ein-fisch-fuchshai-in-hvide-sande-verkauft/


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2019)

Jetzt die antorten, der reihe nach
@Rocky Eiskalt 
Ostwind ist an der mole besser - da nicht so eine große gefahr besteht bei westwind je nach stärke, bekommst du probleme . Da besteht eine große gefahr, wenn dich eine welle erwischt.
Die mole ist jedoch für mich nur gut für makrele, nicht für hering und hornfisch, der kommt an der schleuse gebündelt vor.
All das was du erwähnst, was man nehmen könnte, dazu kann ich nichts sagen, ich muss das in den händen halten und sehen,
dann kann ich sagen, ob man damit erfolg hat - wobei die hersteller sich ja reichlich gedanken machen - einige sogar tester haben - und es gut beschreiben, damit es gekauft wird. 

@uwe_72
Ich fang den hornhecht nur mit pose und köder nicht mit seidenschlaufe, da macht er oft  die gewaltigen sprünge und bricht sich seine maulknochen.
Das geht natürlich, da er sich mit seinen feinen zähnen darin verheddert - finde ich aber nicht so spannend, da kann man ihn auch mit dem heringspaternoster fangen, dann fängt man eine rollade, da er sich darin eingerollt hat und mit dynamit, landet er direkt im eimer.*lach

@świetlik 
Die fischereirechte an dem gewässer  hat der grundbesitzer,  ich habe dort auch schon drei, vier mal geangelt, bin jedoch einmal von einer person stark angemacht worden , es war einer der dort ein boot hat und sicherlich angst hatte ich würde ihm die fische wegfangen.   

@Carsten Heidorn 
Carstem da hast du natürlich recht , es ist ein fuchshai jedoch im volksmund wird er drescherhai genannt, und hier im board  ist doch das volk - man hat ihn ja den namen gegeben, da er mit dem schwanz dreschen kann, damit er futter bekommt - das kann nicht jeder. *lach 
Freue mich wenn du vorbei kommst, dann zeige ich dir die hechte und wir angeln in der lydum au.  ist auch ein super gewässer mit der fliege. Kurz eine pn senden, wenn du kommst. 

LG


----------



## angelphil1 (18. Juni 2019)

@uwe_72 :
Ich hab mit Seidenfäden super Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe dieses Jahr gut vom Strand aus mit schlanken Blinkern und Seidenfaden gefangen. Hatte es auch noch nie, dass sich der Fisch durch die Fäden verletzt hat. Und für den -mir noch nicht passierten Fall- dass der Schnabel bricht: ich es bei Hornhechten generell mit Catch and Release etwas schwierig, da sie oft sehr viele Schuppen beim anfassen verlieren, du also sowieso einen "schwer angeschlagenen" Fisch zurück setzen würdest. 
Von daher würd ich dir empfehlen es einfach Mal zu probieren. Generell macht das Spinnfischen auf hornis echt Laune, da du auch häufig Nachläufer bis vor die Füße hast...


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2019)

@angelphil1 
Wenn man bei frauchen am strand liegt und angelt etwas, da kann man fast alle fischarten fangen, die im Bereich hvide sande vorkommen auch hornhechte. An der schleuse jedoch, wo sie sich sammeln sind zig tausende und in meinen augen, zähle ich ihn zu eines der besten fangplätze von europa - und ich kenne verdammt viele plätze.
Wenn du im dunkeln an der zweiten lampe von der brücke südseite zum meer ins wasser schaust, da hat das wasser die farbe silber angenommen - nur hornhecht schwimmen im kreis zig hunderte - dieses wird niemals im freien wasser im uferbereich der fall sein - da ziehen sie zwar her sind aber schnell weg und in hvide sande werden sie von der schleuse gestoppt, sonst hätten wir dort auch nicht angler, die regentonnen täglich voll mit fisch fangen.
In vejers strand ist ja jedes jahr ein plattfisch wettbewerb, da ist dieses jahr ein angler mit zwei fische sieger geworden. Und wenn einer an solch ein wettbewerb teilnimmt, dann sollte er schon angeln können.  Ich habe früher von der alten mole auch kabeljau gefangen aber kleine - etwas südlicher ist das wattenmeer das ist ja die kinderstube für kabeljau die holen sich dort jedoch einen sonnebrand und einige verrecken.  Im winter hat man die chance einen größeren kabeljau an der mole am haken zu bekommen. Wobei ich mich nicht dort hinsetze im winter für einen kleinen kabeljau - selbst am strand wird man mich kaum finden. Außer ich muss mit frauchen gehen, dann sage ich wo wir uns hinlegen, dort wo die muschelbänke vorgelagert sind.
Kann jeder finden, dort wo kleine steine und muscheln am strand liegen - etwas nördlicher dann, da wir eine strömung von nord nach süd an der küste haben.


----------



## okram24 (19. Juni 2019)

Rocky Eiskalt schrieb:


> Ist Ostwind an der Mole besser?
> 
> Bis denne  Ronny



Ich habe mit Ostwind beim Makrelenangeln auf der Mole nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht!
Weil der Wind dann vom Land kommt ist das Wasser spiegelglatt und nicht aufgewühlt. Dadurch kann die Makrele als Augenjäger den Köder schon von weitem sehen. Vergleichbar gingen die Fänge gegen Null, wenn der Saugbagger vor der Hafeneinfahrt aktiv war und damit die aufgewühlten Sedimente das Wasser eingetrübt haben! 
Ich bin auch schon von der Insel Als für einen Tag zum Makrelen angeln nach Hvide Sande gefahren (ca. 500 km hin und zurück), als die vorhergesagten Wetterbedingungen gestimmt haben und wurde nicht enttäuscht!
Beim Wetter zum Angeln orientiere ich mich am Windfinder!


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo Ihr Fischjäger,
was mein Freund Bordie Okram24 postet stimmt - Marko ist ja ein Profi, der kennt sich Bestens aus. Das schärfste was ich mit ihm erlebt habe war, ich habe versucht eine Meeräsche zu fangen, sah sie auch und bin förmlich  über Stock und Stein geklettert, lag sogar auf dem Bauch auf den großen steinen und hab ihr den köder vors Maul gehalten - sie schnappte nicht zu.  Dann sah ich sie nicht mehr - sie war verschwunden, da brüllte Marko der wenige Meter weiter stand ,  Otto ich habe sie am Haken. Dieses werde  ich nie vergessen.

Früher als noch die alten Molen dort waren, habe ich oft dort an der nördlichen mole geangelt und kannte auch die Plätze, wo die Reusen bzw. Fangkörbe von den Berufsfischer lagen - sie lagen immer auf der nördlich Seite von der mole - nicht im fahrwasserbereich - und oft haben die Angler dort ihr Material verloren - es kann sein , daß sie dort heute auch noch liegen.


----------



## okram24 (19. Juni 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Früher als noch die alten Molen dort waren, habe ich oft dort an der nördlichen mole geangelt und kannte auch die Plätze, wo die Reusen bzw. Fangkörbe von den Berufsfischer lagen - sie lagen immer auf der nördlich Seite von der mole - nicht im fahrwasserbereich - und oft haben die Angler dort ihr Material verloren - es kann sein , daß sie dort heute auch noch liegen.


Ja Otto, das kenne ich auch. Gerade als wir von der nördlich Mole gut Makrelen gefangen haben, kam der Fischer und stellte uns seine Reuse vor die Nase!


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2019)

Marko, ich habe ja mal an der nördliche Mole eine kapitale Makrele gefangen - sie war riesig. Da kamen die Angler aus der Nachbarschaft angelaufen und schauten sich die Makrele an, wahnsinnig sagten sie, da sagte einer ist das eine Makrele, da sagte ich ja, jedoch eine Königsmakrele. Wahnsinnig sagte er - Dieses sprach sich innerhalb von wenigen Minuten auf der Mole rum und alle Angler von der Mole kamen angelaufen  und wollten die Königsmakrele sehen  -  da sagte einer, woran kann man das erkennen, da sagte ich, weil sie im königlichem Gewässer gefangen wurde.
Ich darf da gar nicht dran denken - dann muss ich jetzt noch lachen, jeder wollte die Königsmakrele sehen.

Die neue lange südliche Mole, die ist ja lebensgefährlich für Angler, die habe ich mal vom Strand aus längere Zeit beobachtet, weil wir Kinder mit hatten die dort an Land im Sand gespielt und etwas rumgeplanscht haben. Da knallen die Wellen so drüber, daß ein Mensch sich dort nicht halten kann. Lebensgefährlich für Angler, die längere Zeit dort angeln.

Es gibt eine Faustregel, nach der siebten Welle kommt die Überraschung, da die immer größer ist. Dieser beschreibende Wert für Seegang errechnet sich, indem man zunächst alle Wellenhöhen misst. Die Daten sortiert man dann nach Höhe. Aus dem oberen Drittel bildet man das Mittel – also bei 100 Wellen aus den höchsten 33. Statistisch gesehen sind so 13,5 Prozent – oder etwa jede siebte Welle – höher als dieser Wert, wenn auch meist nicht viel. 

Eine von 100 Wellen erreicht rein rechnerisch das 1,5fache der kennzeichnenden Wellenhöhe.

Und unter 10.000 Wellen findet sich statistisch ein so genannter Kaventsmann, der sich sogar 2,15fach so hoch auftürmen kann. Doch wann diese Wellen kommen, ist nicht zu berechnen – auch wenn die Statistik besagt, dass es etwa alle 27 Stunden eine ist  - also schön aufpassen sonst bekommt man nasse Socken auf der langen Mole und Wasser in den Ohren.

Auf der Insel Teneriffa  saß ein Angler an einer steilen Felswand , dort war ein kleiner Pfad  mit Ausbuchtung und drei Meter unter ihm knallten die Wellen gegen den Felsen, da bin ich zu ihm gegangen und habe gesagt, das ist aber ein gefährlicher Platz für die Angelei, da sagte er das  Wasser ist doch drei Meter tiefer - noch habe ich gesagt - ich würde nie dort angeln.
Zwei Tage später konnte man es in der Zeitung lesen, dass ein Angler der dort geangelt hat, abgesoffen ist und am Strand angeschwemmt wurde.

Wenn ein Angler am See, Fluß oder Put und Take groß geworden ist - dann kann er sich das nicht vorstellen, was Wellen bewegen können, die werfen Schiffe an Land. Ich meine kleine Wellen, nicht ein Tsunami der ganze Insel bereinigt oder Städte vernichtet.

Denkt an meinen Ratschlag, auch wenn ein Kind sagt, Papa wir gehen zur Mole, da sind wir ganz nah beim Fisch - das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2019)

Komme gerade von Hvide Sande habe zwar nicht geangelt, war jedoch am Wasser auf der Fjordseite und habe mal ein Rundgang gemacht was die Angler alles fangen - noch sind Heringe da und auch der Hornhecht, war jedoch erstaunt, da fast alle reichlich Makrelen gefangen haben, das ist ein gutes Zeichen, das in diesem Jahr reichlich Makrelen gefangen werden - war früher kaum der Fall im Fjord.  Super!
Dieses nur zur Information.


----------



## Josten (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo beisammen,
ich bin ab dem 06.07 in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und werde dann auf Makrelen gehen.
An Otto:
Ist es nicht höchst ungewöhnlich, dass die Makrelen überhaupt im Fjord gefangen werden? Waren das denn gestern Beifänge aufs Heringspaternoster? Ich dachte immer man fängt die Makrelen nur von der Mole aus...

Liebe Grüße
Jost


----------



## Naish82 (23. Juni 2019)

War gestern auch mal kurz mit Sohnemann zum gucken an der Schleuse, die Makrelen gingen als beifang auf die Heringspaternoster. 
Die, die ich gesehen habe waren auch keine Riesen...


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (23. Juni 2019)

Josten schrieb:


> Hallo beisammen,
> ich bin ab dem 06.07 in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und werde dann auf Makrelen gehen.


Wir reisen auch am 06.07. an. Da können wir uns auf den laufenden halten.

Wenn ihr mit Fischfetzen auf Markrele und Hornis angelt. Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach und welche Haken benutzt ihr?


----------



## LAC (24. Juni 2019)

@ Josten
Da hast Du recht,  es kam in den letzten Jahren sehr selten vor, daß Makrelen im Fjord gefangen wurden. Vor der Schleuse (Seeseite) habe ich  - aber auch erst in den letzten Jahren - dann und wann mal eine Makrele am Haken gehabt.  Gezielt habe ich sie nur an der alten Molen gefangen. Nun verändert wir ja unsere Welt, es wird immer wärmer - exotische Fische kommen langsam gen Norden und demnächst haben die Strandkörbe an der deutschen Küste für die Urlauber Kühlzellen, damit man es aushalten kann. Der Thunfisch ist ja förmlich in der Nordsee ausgerottet worden, der ist ja inzwischen auch wieder da. Und der Bonito - förmlich ein ganz große Makrele - auch eine Thunfischart wird ja an den Küsten von Dänemark schon gefangen - man nennt ihn auch die "Ratte der Meere" da er sich sehr gut vermehrt. Er wird in Hvide Sande in einigen Jahren, sicherlich dann und wann auch von Anglern gefangen werden. An den Molen kann man normal Makrelen im Sommer fangen - im Fjord bis vor Jahren kaum.
Wenn ich ein Geldstück suche, dann finde ich das schneller in einer Kneipe als wenn ich auf der Autobahn eins suche. So vergleiche ich das.

Momenant werden jedoch im Fjord Makrelen gefangen - morgen werde ich mal etwas angeln  - ich will auch welche haben - dann berichte ich

@Naish82
Nun habe ich nicht mit den Anglern gesprochen ob sie auf Makrele gehen oder auf Hering, habe nur im Wasser im Drahtkorb die lebenden Makrelen gesehen und bei einigen lagen sie abgestochen im Eimer. Da hatte einer um die 30 Stck was ich so sehen konnte. Nicht jeder Angler hatte auch  Makrelen, einige nur Heringe. Ob das nun ein Beifang war oder nicht, bei den Anglern kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht ihre Gedanken lesen kann, jedoch habe ich mir die Paternostern angeschaut, wo sie mit geangelt haben. Die waren mit Lametta bestückt und größeren Haken, da fängt man kaum Heringe mit in Hvide Sande - nur vereinzelt.
Wenn ich mit solch ein Paternoster angeln würde,  fange ich Makrelen und nur wenige Heringe - Nehme ich kleine Haken ohne Lametta fange ich nur Heringe und ab und zu mal eine Makrele, die ich dann vielleicht noch verliere.
Nun waren es keine einheimische und deutsche Angler, von der Sprache her kamen sie aus dem östlichen Bereichen, die können meisten sehr gut angeln und wissen genau wie man die einzelnen Fischarten am Haken bekommt.  Die betreiben das nicht als Hobby, das ist bei denen, als wenn  wir einkaufen gehen, wir kennen auch alle Preise - die alle Methoden damit sie Fische bekommen.


----------



## Zwiebel (24. Juni 2019)

Rocky Eiskalt schrieb:


> Wir reisen auch am 06.07. an. Da können wir uns auf den laufenden halten.
> 
> Wenn ihr mit Fischfetzen auf Markrele und Hornis angelt. Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach und welche Haken benutzt ihr?



Also ich benutze 30-35 mono und 6er Haken.


----------



## raxrue (24. Juni 2019)

Schon heftig...nach 20 Uhr und immer noch Angler an der Schleuse....die müssen mächtig Druck haben die Eimer vollzukriegen....


----------



## Zwiebel (24. Juni 2019)

Habe gerade mal auf die webcam geschaut....ist doch kaum jemand da.


----------



## LAC (24. Juni 2019)

@ Zwiebel
Ich war da um 17.00 aber sonst keiner auf der Seeseite vor der Reinigungshalle - Schleusen waren auf und ich habe einen kleinen Versuch gestartet, drei mal reingeworfen.
mit unterschiedlichen Montagen - nicht einen Biss gehabt - dann habe ich die Flucht ergriffen.


----------



## Zwiebel (24. Juni 2019)

Ich bin ja erst ab 20.07 dort aber ich gucke oft mal die webcam.
Wie ich gesehen habe, sind die Tore in letzter zeit selten mal zu. 
Allerdings ist mir das auch recht egal....ich gucke nur ab und zu auf der cam weil ich den Urlaub kaum noch abwarten kann. 
Aber ich fische wenn sowieso fast gar nicht an der Schleuse (Im Sommer) es gibt bessere Stellen und vor allem nicht so überlaufen.

Ich fische Makrelen zb. auch nur mit einem Blinker oder Pose. Dieses macht mehr Spaß und ich kann zu kleine Fische ohne Probleme zurücksetzen.
Die größeren behalte ich dann abends für den Grill oder Pfanne.
Wenn es richtung Urlaubsende geht fische ich nochmal ein par mehr um meiner Familie auch etwas zu geben.
Vorrausgesetzt sie sind da....letztes Jahr hatte ich Glück mit dem Wind. Angekommen und am nächsten Tag drehte er auf Ost.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich zwischen den Makrelen eine schöne Meerforelle gefangen, um die 60 die wieder schwimmt.


----------



## Josten (24. Juni 2019)

@Rocky Eiskalt Ja das wäre super wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten! 

@Zwiebel Wie genau und wo angelst du denn mit Pose auf die Makrelen? Hört sich aufjedenfall auch nach einer interessanten Variante an. 

Warum sind meerforellen und Lachse überhaupt ganzjährig in Hvide Sande und ich glaube ja auch im kompletten rinkobingfjord? geschützt? Sind die Bestände so drastisch zurückgegangen?


----------



## Zwiebel (25. Juni 2019)

An der Mole, geht aber auch nur wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Ich turne da nicht auf den Steinen rum wenn die Wellen sonst wo hin ballern, ich gehe auch nicht auf die Steine wenn sie nass sind. Hört sich alles komisch an aber ich mache es nicht. Ich Wollte noch ein par mal nach Dänemark fahren.

Aber auch nicht anders wie auf Hornhecht. Nur mit der Tiefe muss man spielen, der rest kommt von alleine.


----------



## okram24 (26. Juni 2019)

Niemand oben, der "Hvide Sande aktuell" senden kann?


----------



## rainzor (26. Juni 2019)

Moin, ich bin da. 

Hvide Sande aktuell:

Gestern 30 Grad, heute nur noch 18 Grad und sehr windig.

Am Fjord sehr wenige Angler und die Fänge vom Ufer aus fast Null.
Vom Boot allerdings fängt man sehr gut, gestern cs. 45 Barsche, vorgestern ca. 40.
Leider nur sehr kleine, einer mit 26cm, 3 mit 20cm. Alles andere nur 10-15cm.
Einen Hecht von 65cm gab es auch noch, auffällig gut genährt.

Leider sieht man immer wieder tote Fische treiben und in einigen Ecken stinkt das Wasser schon.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass der Fjord demnächst kippt.

Zur Schleuse kann ich nichts sagen, da halte ich mich dieses Jahr komplett raus.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rainzor (27. Juni 2019)

Hvide Sande aktuell:

Heute noch kälter und windiger als gestern. Für's Boot zu windig, aber auch vom Ufer aus war das Angeln kein Vergnügen.
In einer Stunde zwei kleine Barsche, mehr war nicht.

Aber einen Hõhepunkt gab es dann doch noch. Ich hab einen Fischotter bei der Jagt gesehen. Leider geht alles immer viel zu schnell für Fotos.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (28. Juni 2019)

@ okram 24
Marko, es ist verdammt warm hier, ich war an der schleuse vor wenigen tagen und habe drei mal reingeworfen, kein fisch aber auch kein angler war zu sehen. Schleusen waren auf, habe dann die flucht ergriffen - und bin um den fjord gefahren, habe mir mal die alten angelstellen angesehen.
Nächste woche bin ich erneut in der uni klinik - damit ich noch 30 jahre angeln kann 
@rainzor
Rainer, freut mich das du einen fischotter gesehen hast. Bei einer kanufahrt auf der lydum au, von lydum zum fjord habe ich mal etwa 1 std ein  fischotter mit drei jungtiere beobachtet -leider hatte ich keine kamera mit - war traumhaft - ich habe etwa drei meter vom bau auf der anderen seite vom fluss halt gemacht. Die sahen mich nicht als eine gefahr an, da die jungtiere lustig weiter spielten, das muttertier mich jedoch voll im blick hatte.  Interessant ist jedoch, das ich vorher - nicht weit von dem bau des fischotters am ufer -  eine reuse im wasser gesehen habe - nun hat der grundbesitze dort das fischereirecht - habe mich jedoch gefragt, will er damit fische fangen oder den fischotter, damit er mehr fische fangen kann. Denn die population der fischotter wird stark dezimiert durch reusen, die im wasser eingesetzt werden-


----------



## raxrue (1. Juli 2019)

Mich würde Interessieren wie es mit den Makrelen aussieht....eigentlich könnte es doch richtig gut zappen....


----------



## rainzor (1. Juli 2019)

Moin,

ich glaube nicht, daß Temperaturen um 15 Grad und Wind fast in Sturmstärke  die richtigen Bedingungen für Makrele sind.
Gestern war es zwar wärmer, aber es hat reichlich gepustet.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Horny2018 (1. Juli 2019)

Hi,
gestern wurden an der Schleuse Makrelen als Beifang beim Heringsangeln gefangenen.


----------



## LAC (1. Juli 2019)

@Horny2018
Du postest als Beifang Makrelen gefangen - haben die denn auch mit ihrem Heringspaternoster Heringe gefangen.
Ich fange die Heringe mit kleinen Haken und Makrelen mit große, wo kaum Heringe drauf gehen.
Wenn natürlich reichlich da sind, beißen sie auch auf einen kleinen Finger, die guten Zeiten für Heringe sind jedoch vorbei.
Die kommen im Frühjahr und im Herbst nach Hvide Sande aber nicht im Sommer.


----------



## sakri (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin ab kommenden Samstag für 2 Wochen in Hvide Sande. Letztes Jahr sehr viele Hornhechte überlistet.
Steht auch in diesem Jahr wieder auf dem Programm. Würde auch gern mal auf Aal versuchen. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mal gemeinsam zu angeln? Bin auch mit meinem Sohn als Jungangler unterwegs ( 13 Jahre alt).

Werde dann hier berichten...


----------



## rainzor (1. Juli 2019)

Moin,

war heute in HS und hab auch mal an der Schleuse geguckt.
Auf Grund des Windes waren alle Angler auf der Fjordseite.
Die meisten mit Pose, aber auch einige mit Paternoster.
Gefangen wurde, in den 20 Minuten, in denen ich dort war, nicht ein Fisch.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (1. Juli 2019)

Angelt ihr Heringspaternoster auch mal mit Pose?


----------



## Jesse J (2. Juli 2019)

Rocky Eiskalt schrieb:


> Angelt ihr Heringspaternoster auch mal mit Pose?


Nein, nur aktiv.


----------



## Horny2018 (2. Juli 2019)

Die Makrelen wurden vereinzelt an der Herings Paternoster gehakt. Und vorgestern wurde reichlich Hering gefangen.


----------



## LAC (2. Juli 2019)

@sakri 
ich will auch noch einige Hornhechte fangen - ab Samstag bist Du ja zwei Wochen da. Mitte nächster Woche könnten wir uns treffen -
Ich melde mich, da ich vorher noch mal unters Messer muss , kleine OP am Herzen.  
@Horny2018 
so langsam ist ja die Heringszeit vorbei, ist jedoch Super, das noch welche gefangen wurden. Wobei es sehr selten in den letzten Jahren war, das man Makrelen an der schleuse fängt - das hat damit zu tun, das der Makrelenbestand sehr gut ist -  auch die tunfischbestand wird immer besser und der Bonito, wird ja auch schon in DK gefangen im kleinen belt.


----------



## sakri (2. Juli 2019)

@LAC 
Gern....
Dir alles Gute!


----------



## raxrue (3. Juli 2019)

Otto ...das du ganz schnell wieder 95 % Leistung bekommst und die Sache schnell hinter dir hast...alles gute..


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Juli 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @sakri
> ich will auch noch einige Hornhechte fangen - ab Samstag bist Du ja zwei Wochen da. Mitte nächster Woche könnten wir uns treffen -
> Ich melde mich, da ich vorher noch mal unters Messer muss , kleine OP am Herzen.
> @Horny2018
> so langsam ist ja die Heringszeit vorbei, ist jedoch Super, das noch welche gefangen wurden. Wobei es sehr selten in den letzten Jahren war, das man Makrelen an der schleuse fängt - das hat damit zu tun, das der Makrelenbestand sehr gut ist -  auch die tunfischbestand wird immer besser und der Bonito, wird ja auch schon in DK gefangen im kleinen belt.



Moin,
dann macht das Treffen doch ne Woche später, dann bin ich dabei 
Otto Dir viel Glück, aber das kennst Du ja schon. Mir haben sie auch schon 4x im Herz rumgepopelt 
BG
Carsten


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2019)

@ Carsten Heidorn
Carsten, das können wir auch machen, dann ist ja Member @sakri auch noch da . Wie lange bist du denn in Hvide Sande?  
Wenn Du Bock hast, können wir doch auch mal zwei drei Std mit dem Kanu am südlichen Fjord unser Glück versuchen.
Ich werde mich jedenfalls melden, wenn ich zurück bin - solltest du nichts hören - ruf Inge an, die sagt dir dann ob man  
mir die Augen zugedrückt hat.


----------



## rainzor (5. Juli 2019)

Moin,

so, der Urlaub ist wieder fast vorbei.
Fazit: Ich angel jetzt schon einige Jahre immer wieder im südlichen Fjord. Aber so schlecht, wie in diesem Jahr hab ich noch nie gefangen.
Vom Ufer fast gar nichts, vom Boot etwa halb so viel wie in den anderen Jahren. Auch waren die Barsche dieses Jahr deutlich kleiner, große über 30cm waren gar nicht dabei. 
Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich, woran liegt es? Im oberen Bereich sollen sehr viele Stellnetze liegen, fangen die alles weg, oder war es der heiße Sommer im letzten Jahr?
Auffällig war auch, dass man kaum andere Angler gesehen hat. Sonst hat man ja im Sommer Schwierigkeiten gehabt, einen Uferplatz zu ergattern.

Hoffen wir mal auf's nächste Jahr. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Flossenengel (6. Juli 2019)

Hvide Sande Anfang-Mitte August ?
Hallo ihr Könner,
hier kommt ein reichlich Unwissender zur Region um Hvide Sande. Würde mich sehr, sehr freuen, wenn ich euer know-how etwas anzapfen dürfte.
Wir gehen die ersten zwei Augustwochen nach Sondervig und ich würde gerne das Brandungsangeln und Hafenangeln in Hvide Sande ausprobieren, zu jeder Tag-&Nachtzeit.
1. Lohnt sich das Brandungsangeln zu dieser Zeit überhaupt, welche Fische sind zu erwarten?
2. Sind Heringe bzw. Makrelen zu fangen und geht das auch Nachts, wenn weniger los ist?
3. Ist Nachtangeln im Schleusen- & Hafenbereich sinnvoll, und wenn auf welche Fischarten?
4. Vorschläge für Brandungsrute/rolle/vorfach?
Ich hoffe, die Fragen entsprechen euren Forenregeln und sind nicht zu "boring" für Euch


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2019)

@ Flossenengel
Du stellst sehr viele fragen, die man gar nicht mit einem satz beantworten kann. Es lohnt sich immer zu jeder zeit mit unterschiedlich montagen, egal wo, an der schleuse in hvide sande  oder auch im meer bzw. im fjord zu anglen.
Heringe fängt man meistens mit paternoster im frühjahr und herbst d.h. wenn die sonne scheint, sieht der hering den kunstköder besser - die beste zeit bei kunstköder ist, wenn die sonne schräg ins meer scheint, dann wird der künstliche köder von der sonne förmlich angestrahlt. Bei senkrechten sonnenstrahlen, ist er nicht so gut sichtbar - man fängt aber trotzdem welche. Das sind alles nur kleinigkeiten - die ich als wichtig ansehe, weil ich welche fangen will.
Auf geruch geht der aal gerne, den kannst du am tage aber auch in der nacht fangen - mit köder, die er gerne frisst und einen geruch abgeben. an der schleuse im hafen oder im fjord  - bedenke dieses riechen auch die anderen fische und krabben, deshalb ist es wichtig du bietest den köder  z.b.  1,5 m über grund an.
Im Meer kannst du mit Pose angeln, auf die fische,  die im freiwasser schwimmen - da gibt es mehrere arten.
Lohnen tut sich nur der Hering und der Hornhecht, da kannst du reichlich fangen - da diese fangplätze in hvide sande  zu den besten fangplätzen in europas zählen.
Alle anderen fischarten kannst du auch fangen, wenn du die angelei liebst und durch die wartezeit nicht verzweifelst - die ja spannend ist, es kann ja die pose zu jeder zeit , dir sagen, hallo, da hat gerade einer gebissen.
Nun ist die angelei mit der pose im fjord anders als im meer  - einige wilden angler, verkaufen danach ihr ruten preiswert. Weil sie sich das anders vorgestellt haben. Die nordsee,  ist ja kein put und take see.  Vorschläge betreffend der ruten und rollen kann ich nicht machen, da findest du hier hier im board,  material-spezialisten, die haben mehr ruten und rollen und ich glaube sogar einige sind dabei, die haben davon so viele, so viele fische haben die noch nicht gefangen.
Ich bin der falsche mann und kann zu den rollen und ruten nichts sagen - ich kann mit einem knüppel und rolle alle fische fangen, die in hvide sande vorkommen - für mich ist der köder wichtig und wie man ihn das fressen serviert.
Du kannst förmlich für jeden fisch und unterschiedlichen angelplatz, wie meer, see, fjord, oder fluss förmlich eine rute kaufen, klein, oder groß, dünn oder einen dicken knüppel, wo du große thune mit fangen kannst. Ich benutze nur eine rute, wenn ich in hvide sande bin oder im fjord damit angle, Vom strand arbeite ich jedoch mit einer etwas längeren, bin aber selten dort. Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel glück !


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (6. Juli 2019)

Heute in Bjerregard angekommen und krank ...jemand schon einmal die Schleuse gechüeckt? Das müssen ja Wellen heute sein...


----------



## Flossenengel (6. Juli 2019)

@ LAC, merci, du hast's probiert, meine ersten Gedanken zu beantworten, cheers!

Könnte man Nachts im Hafengebiet nicht auch mit fluoreszierendem Paternoster (falls es sowas gibt) auf Hering/Makrele gehen und parallel dazu auf Aal mit Pose (1,5m über Grund) ?  Sind/bleiben Hering/Makrele in der Nacht im Hafen?


----------



## Zwiebel (7. Juli 2019)

Flossenengel schrieb:


> @ LAC, merci, du hast's probiert, meine ersten Gedanken zu beantworten, cheers!
> 
> Könnte man Nachts im Hafengebiet nicht auch mit fluoreszierendem Paternoster (falls es sowas gibt) auf Hering/Makrele gehen und parallel dazu auf Aal mit Pose (1,5m über Grund) ?  Sind/bleiben Hering/Makrele in der Nacht im Hafen?



Also Heringszeit ist jetzt sowieso vorbei, kann sein das du noch ein par restfische erwischen kannst. Allerdings würde ich nicht mehr auf hering angeln.

Makrelen fängt man eher vom boot oder von der mole. Allerdings waren sie dieses jahr schon im hafen was ja auch nicht jedes jahr vorkommt.
kann natürlich sein wenn der wind längere zeit auf ost steht das die makrelen dann wieder im hafen sind.
aber ich bin zur zeit auch nicht da also kann ich leider auch nicht sagen wie es zur zeit so läuft 

Aale habe ich letzten sommer im hafen ganz gut gefangen, so ca 1m über grund mit pose und tauwurm oder leber.

ich denke mal nachts wird da auf heringe oder makrele nix gehen...aber versuch macht kluch.

wenn ich an die brandung gehe benutze ich meist nur eine rute. heavy feeder mit 200g wurfgewicht. 100 gramm ran 20 meter raus fertig. kommt aber auch auf die stelle an machmal muss man mehr manchmal weniger werfen. man muss halt die rinne treffen.


----------



## Zwiebel (7. Juli 2019)

achso Wolfsbarsch min. 42cm und nur einen pro tag.

sollte sich da etwas geändert haben bitte mal posten.


----------



## Josten (7. Juli 2019)

So ich bin nun auch in Bjerregård vor Ort. Es war gestern und heute Nacht extrem windig. Gefühlt ist es heute ein klein wenig besser geworden. Die Brandung war gestern schon extrem. Mit Makrelen wir das wohl erstmal nichts, falls das Wetter so bleibt.
 Liebe Grüße


----------



## Josten (7. Juli 2019)

Habe heute Nachmittag mal bei den Anglern auf der fjordseite vorbeigeschaut. Keiner hatte was gefangen. Ein Däne hat einen babydorsch mit Herings Paternoster gehakt. 
Falls jemand was über aktuelle Fänge mitbekommt  insbesondere Makrele, würde  ich mich freuen es zu erfahren.


----------



## Flossenengel (7. Juli 2019)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob angeln erlaubt ist (und sinn) macht am Bagges Daemning (Fahrradbrücke, Überweg über den Ringkobing Fjord)?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Juli 2019)

Moin,
ob es Sinn macht weiß ich nicht, aber angeln darfst Du da mit dem staatlichen Angelschein.
Noch eine Woche dann schlagen wir auf 
Bg Carsten


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo...sobald ich meine Magen Darm Geschichte überstanden habe...möchte ich auf Aal probieren. Wo kann ich denn Tauwürmer kaufen.


----------



## rainzor (7. Juli 2019)

Moin Carsten,

nicht ganz richtig deine Antwort. Der Bereich um die beiden Brücken ist Sperrgebiet (siehe Anhang).
Aber wenn ich mit das Gebiet auf Sat-Fotos ansehe, scheint es dort doch extrem flach zu sein.

@Rocky Eiskalt

Müßte es bei Kott geben, Preis orientiert sich allerdings am Goldpreis.
Und in Nymindegab werden auch noch Köder verkauft. Wenn du vom Fjord kommst, steht auf der rechten Seite bei einem Wohnhaus ein Schild.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Zwiebel (8. Juli 2019)

Rocky Eiskalt schrieb:


> Hallo...sobald ich meine Magen Darm Geschichte überstanden habe...möchte ich auf Aal probieren. Wo kann ich denn Tauwürmer kaufen.



also Tauwürmer nehme ich immer mit.....sind echt extrem teuer.

kannst aber beim aldi krabben kaufen sollte auch gut gehen oder leber, hühnerherzen, frühstücksfleisch es gibt 1000 köder für aal. 
es muss nicht immer Tauwurm sein....manchmal fängt er auch eher schlecht.


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2019)

Normal ist in Hafenanlagen, von Brücken, Schleusen das Angeln verboten - so habe ich das mal gelernt. Nun sind die Gesetze von Land zu Land anders  und in einigen Ländern 
hat der Angler das sagen - die haben eine Fangkarte gekauft, wollen jetzt Fische fangen und machen sich breit und angeln überall wo Wasser ist, mit dem Glauben, dort fange ich Fische.
Nun lebt ja Hvide Sande vom Fischfang - von den Fischern und den Anglern, da war früher nichts - der Holmslandklit, der den Fjord von der Nordsee trennt, da haben früher nur wenige Familien gewohnt - heute ist das die Hochburg des Angeltourismus in DK geworden - zig tausend Ferienhäuser sind dort, die wichtigste  Einnahmequelle in der Region.
Auch Tauwürmer kann man dort - wie schon erwähnt - kaufen 
Möchte einer mit Tauwürmer jedoch Fische fangen ist es empfehlenswert, die Würmer im Garten zu graben oder auf einer Wiese zu greifen, mit diesen Würmern fängt man besser, als mit den Würmern, die man kauft und meistens von Zuchtanstalten aus Kanada stammen,  diese haben einen andern Geschmack - da sie mit Chemie behandelt werden und nach wenigen Minuten wie ein Schnürsenkel ohne große Bewegung am Haken hängen.
Diese habe ich festgestellt,  deshalb  grabe ich mir meine Würmer und halte sie gekühlt in einer Dose aus  Styropor. mehrere Tage und auch Wochen darin auf - ohne Verluste.
Man kann sie aber auch kaufen - das ist einfacher und man angelt länger, bis der erste Fisch am Haken hängt.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. Juli 2019)

Moin Rainer,
an die Schutzzonen hab ich ja nun gar nicht gedacht, war ich wohl etwas übereifrig 
BG
Carsten


----------



## Josten (8. Juli 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Normal ist in Hafenanlagen, von Brücken, Schleusen das Angeln verboten - so habe ich das mal gelernt. Nun sind die Gesetze von Land zu Land anders  und in einigen Ländern
> hat der Angler das sagen - die haben eine Fangkarte gekauft, wollen jetzt Fische fangen und machen sich breit und angeln überall wo Wasser ist, mit dem Glauben, dort fange ich Fische.
> Nun lebt ja Hvide Sande vom Fischfang - von den Fischern und den Anglern, da war früher nichts - der Holmslandklit, der den Fjord von der Nordsee trennt, da haben früher nur wenige Familien gewohnt - heute ist das die Hochburg des Angeltourismus in DK geworden - zig tausend Ferienhäuser sind dort, die wichtigste  Einnahmequelle in der Region.
> Auch Tauwürmer kann man dort - wie schon erwähnt - kaufen
> ...



Dass die Tauwürmer extrem überteuert sind steht außer Frage. Dass sie sich weniger bewegen und schnell schlaff am Haken hängen kann ich auch bestätigen.
Ich persönlich habe aber tatsächlich im See auf Aal mit den gekauften deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe auf Aal so gut wie immer selbstgesammelte und gekaufte mit. Insgesamt war ich mit den gekauften fängiger. 
Aber das kann ja an vielen Faktoren wie beispielsweise dem Standort liegen. Will das nicht verallgemeinern. Ist nur meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (8. Juli 2019)

Also heute war schon einiges an der Schleuse los. Aber in der Zeit als wir geschaut hatten wurde nichts gefangen.

Meint ihr wir werden in den nächsten 10 Tagen Hornhechte zu sehen bekommen?
Im letzten Jahr am 20.Juli da ging es an der Schleuse ab...quasi Schlag auf Schlag...so etwas habe noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## raxrue (8. Juli 2019)

Josten schrieb:


> Dass die Tauwürmer extrem überteuert sind steht außer Frage. Dass sie sich weniger bewegen und schnell schlaff am Haken hängen kann ich auch bestätigen.
> Ich persönlich habe aber tatsächlich im See auf Aal mit den gekauften deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe auf Aal so gut wie immer selbstgesammelte und gekaufte mit. Insgesamt war ich mit den gekauften fängiger.
> Aber das kann ja an vielen Faktoren wie beispielsweise dem Standort liegen. Will das nicht verallgemeinern. Ist nur meine Erfahrung.



Die Gekauften wandern ein paar Tage in die Wurmzucht....dann werden sie eigendlich richtig ortendlich.... Upps..da sollte ich eigendlich auch mal wieder reinschauen was noch lebt


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (8. Juli 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Die Gekauften wandern ein paar Tage in die Wurmzucht....dann werden sie eigendlich richtig ortendlich.... Upps..da sollte ich eigendlich auch mal wieder reinschauen was noch lebt


Genau bei mir auch...ob Dendrobena oder Tauwurm...alle wandern in die Wurmfarm.
Da muss ich, wenn ich nach Hause komme, wieder malanfeuchten ‍


----------



## Josten (8. Juli 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Die Gekauften wandern ein paar Tage in die Wurmzucht....dann werden sie eigendlich richtig ortendlich.... Upps..da sollte ich eigendlich auch mal wieder reinschauen was noch lebt


Das ist natürlich auch eine Option. Das ist mir persönlich aber Zuviel Aufwand das zu pflegen. So viel angle ich nicht, dass ich die Würmer noch selbst mit aufziehe. 
Wie genau macht ihr das denn?


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (8. Juli 2019)

Josten schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine Option. Das ist mir persönlich aber Zuviel Aufwand das zu pflegen. So viel angle ich nicht, dass ich die Würmer noch selbst mit aufziehe.
> Wie genau macht ihr das denn?


Das ist relativ einfach...ich habe es so gemacht


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo Jungs, ich bin wieder aufgewacht.
Würmer grabe ich im Garten - nun geht das nicht am Strand, oder am Ferienhaus in den Dünen, dort ist zwar Sand aber keine Würmer.
Ich habe natürlich auch schon reichlich Würmer gekauft, damit geangelt und auch gefangen -  die haben ja auch was gutes, denn die Schachteln sind super für den Transport.
Bei den gekauften Würmer, hing der Wurm wenn ich damit geangelt habe, wie ein Bindfaden am Haken nach wenigen Minuten und wenn ich mir seine Bewegungen Unterwasser anschaue, dan trennten sich Welten von den Bewegungen der Würmer aus dem Garten.
Wobei die gekauften schön dick sind - aus dem Garten ist es unterschiedlich.
Nun kann ich nicht sagen ob es an der Chemie liegt oder die lange Lagerung in der Schachtel bzw. das sie nicht so wilde Bewegungen machen.  Das interessiert mich auch nicht - mich interessiert nur das Ergebnis und das sieht so aus, das der gekaufte nach wenigen Minuten wie ein Schnürsenkel am Haken hängt und er aus dem Garten noch fleißig ständige Bewegungen macht. Mit beiden Wurmarten habe ich Fische gefangen - jedoch mit dem Wurm aus dem Garten habe ich schneller welche am Haken und auch mehr. Vor 40 Jahren, da habe ich auch Wurmkisten gehabt  habe Tauwürmer auf den Rasenflächen gesucht und vieles mehr ausprobiert - sogar Fliegen gebunden. Die Zeiten sind heute vorbei.
Das die Heringszeit vorbei ist - kann ich verstehen - aber in zwei Monaten kommen neue.
Der Hornhecht muss jedoch noch da sein und auch die Makrelen, die gut an der langen Mole gefangen werden.
An der Schleuse wie vor wenigen Tagen, habe ich Makrelen ganz ganz selten gesehen und gefangen in Hvide Sande.
Wie sieht es aus mit dem Treffen ? - meldet euch.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Josten (9. Juli 2019)

Rocky Eiskalt schrieb:


> Das ist relativ einfach...ich habe es so gemacht


Danke für das Video. An sich eine coole Sache aber den Würmern noch Futter in der Mikrowelle kochen ist mir dann doch zu viel .

Schön, dass es dir gut geht Otto.

Ich werde morgen früh trotz des Wetters mein Glück an der Mole auf Makrelen versuchen. 
Falls ich erfolgreich bin, werde ich mich melden.


----------



## Flossenengel (9. Juli 2019)

Als einer dieser seit Jahren stillen Besucher des Forums habe ich heute mal ne Nachricht an LAC, oder auch Otto, und auch wenn wir uns (noch) nicht kennen:
Freut mich sehr, dass du wieder zurück bist und es dir gut geht!

Mach(t) weiter so, für jemanden der sehr wenig Zeit für Hobbies hat und bestenfalls 1x im Jahr ans Wasser kommt, gibt einem Eurer Forum doch immer wieder ein gutes Gefühl, auch wenn man selbst nicht dabei sein kann. 

Eure Geschichten, Erfahrungen und Hintergründe sind einzigartig und müssen gepflegt werden. Vielleicht schaff ich's ja mal euch bei den Herbstheringen anglerisch zu stören


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. Juli 2019)

hej Otto,
welcome back 
wir sind ab Samstag für 2 Wochen oben und mit dem Treffen bin ich flexibel. 
Sag einfach wann Du in HS bist und ich komme vorbei bzw wir paddeln ne Runde im Fjord.
BG
Carsten


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (10. Juli 2019)

Hej LAC bzw. Otto, wieder zurück und am Start. Ich mag keine OP's...ich bin ein Schisser schon alleine wegen der Nakose.
Also schön das du fit bist


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
alle meine Freunde und member, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben, ob ich noch mal in Hvide Sande das Glück habe , Fische zu fangen, kann ich mitteilen,
ich habe das Glück, es geht weiter und Professoren und Ärzte haben so viel bei mir rumgefummelt, das jetzt die Technik meine Augen auf hält und ich die Arme wieder voll bewegen kann - es geht also weiter mit der Angelei und auch hier im Board.
@ Flossenengel
Dein Posting finde ich gut, da es stimmt, was Du postest, denn in unserem Forum, da bekommt ein Anfänger gute Informationen und sollte es ein Profi sein, dann haben wir in unseren Reihen auch einige Member die professionelle Antworten geben können, wobei es hier ja nicht um Wissenschaft geht, sondern um die Freude am Angeln und die kommt nur, wenn er auch Fische fängt - und da kennen sich hier im Thread einige Member bestens aus, dieses würde ich nicht schreiben, wenn ich sie nicht kennen würde, da ja einige meine Freunde geworden sind. Und ich beherrsche die Angelei auch ein wenig und bin im Besitz aller Scheine bis hin zum Fischereiberater und war auch im Prüfungsausschuss, damit die Angler die Knoten beherrschen und nicht die gefangenen Fische verlieren.  Problem ist, da es Zeit kostet, ich habe ein Helfersyndrom und beherrsche die Angelei - freue mich wenn Fragen gestellt werden und gebe Antworten, da ja Jungangler alles wissen möchten, damit sie Fische fangen. Wobei ich die Angelei jedoch nicht so verkniffen sehen - das ist nur ein Ausgleich und nicht mein Beruf.
Würde mich freuen, wenn du im Herbst nach Hvide Sande kommst und den Herbsthering fangen willst, es ist ein anderer Stamm, der aus einer ganz anderen Gegend kommt und auch größer ist - wenn Du in Hvide Sande bist, melde Dich - ich bin dann dabei
@Carsten Heidorn
Carsten, ich bin auch flexibel, wann soll das Treffen sein - es können ja auch noch andere Angler  kommen
LG


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2019)

Habe diesen Beitrag gelöscht, da er doppelt war.

@Carsten Heidorn
Carsten, ich bin auch fexibel


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (10. Juli 2019)

Meine heutige Frage...was nehmt ihr aktuell an der Schleuse für Köder und an auf welchem Fisch? Was nehmt ihr für Tackel oder Montagen.

Ich würde mit den 3m und 3m+ Ruten und 30iger Mono angreifen. Da mit 25g Schlepppose und 6er Haken dazu Garnelen oder Fischfetzen...wenn nichts geht Padernoster...oder kleine Blinker bzw. Meerforellenwobbler...könnte auch auf geflochten Umstellen...was denkt ihr?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. Juli 2019)

hej,
30er Mono finde ich schon sehr ausreichend, so schwere Fische gehen Dir da nicht an den Haken und länger als 3 Meter würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen, 
mal abgesehen vom Brandungsangeln.
Haken ist ok wobei ich eher den 4 er nehmen würde.
das ist aber nur meine Meinung, das werden andere anders sehen.
bg
Carsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. Juli 2019)

Otto 
wenn noch andere kommen wäre das ja ganz lustig, ich weiß nur nicht ob in der jetzigen Nebensaison jemand oben ist


----------



## Josten (10. Juli 2019)

Rocky Eiskalt schrieb:


> Meine heutige Frage...was nehmt ihr aktuell an der Schleuse für Köder und an auf welchem Fisch? Was nehmt ihr für Tackel oder Montagen.
> 
> Ich würde mit den 3m und 3m+ Ruten und 30iger Mono angreifen. Da mit 25g Schlepppose und 6er Haken dazu Garnelen oder Fischfetzen...wenn nichts geht Padernoster...oder kleine Blinker bzw. Meerforellenwobbler...könnte auch auf geflochten Umstellen...was denkt ihr?


Ich glaube der hornhecht ist der einzige Raubfisch der momentan an der Schleuse gehen könnte. Mefo und Lachs sind  ja eh verboten. Du könntest es ja noch auf Aal oder Plattfisch versuchen. Laut meinen aktuellen Bebobachtungen sind auch keine Heringe mehr da. 
War heute morgen für 3 Stunden auf der Mole. Keine Makrelen anwesend. War wohl die letzten Tage zu windig. 

Gruß Jost


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2019)

@Carsten Heidorn
Wir können uns am Samstag treffen, dann ist Bettenwechsel und weniger los an der Schleuse. Ein Neuling und Member hier im Board, wollte doch auch noch kommen, der kann sich doch anschließen, wenn er noch da ist, sollte er Samstag nach Hause fahren - können wir es auch am Freitag machen, jedoch dann erst um 17. Uhr.
Wollen wir unser Glück an der Schleuse auf Hornhecht versuchen oder Mole auf Makrele oder mit dem Boot im unteren Fjordbereich auf Hecht Barsch und ich will Brassen fangen, die dort sein sollen, ich jedoch noch nicht geangelt habe. 
Wir müssen auch nicht die Rute ins Wasser werfen und treffen uns in Hvide Sande, gehen ins Fischerei Museum - fangen dort Fische mit der Hand *lach und labern von alten Zeiten und von der Zukunft.

@ Josten, da gebe ich dir recht mit den Fischarten, die momentan an der Schleuse gefangen werden können - vom Hornhecht kann man reichlich fangen, vom aal weniger und noch weniger, wenn es um andere arten geht wie Meeräsche usw. die ja auch noch dort vorkommen.


----------



## Matc (10. Juli 2019)

Hey Otto, das Freud mich.

Ich werde ab dem 14.7. auch wieder vor Ort sein, einem Treffen würde ich zustimmen. Gruss


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (10. Juli 2019)

An der Schleuse am Samstag wäre ich beziehungsweise wir auch dabei.  Werde Freitag mal antesten...da soll der Wind auf NO drehen.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2019)

@Carsten Heidorn 
Wir können uns am Sonntag den 14.07.19 treffen, ich hoffe  Member Rocky Eiskalt kommt auch und noch andere.
Wir können uns an der Schleuse treffen d.h. neben dem Angelladen am Parkplatz auf der Nordseite im Außenbereich vom  Bistro.
Die wir nicht kennen, sollen ständig laut in allen Richtungen brüllen - ich bin ein Angler, dann schauen wir uns dieses in aller Ruhe an, wir warten etwas  länger 
bis der Krankenwagen kommt und retten ihn dann und ich sage ganz cool zum Rettunspersonal,  Kennen sie den Mann, dann sagen die nein, dann sage ich, das ist 
unser Rocky der ist Eiskalt aber nicht krank. 
Kleiner Scherz am Rande muss mal sein, sonst kann man das alles nicht ertragen.
Treffen: Sonntag den 14.7.19 - jetzt fehlt nur noch die Uhrzeit. 15.uhr ist das OK.


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (11. Juli 2019)

Am 14.07. bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Da kommt  meine Lieblingsschwester + Lieblingsschwager + aller bester Neffe und beziehen auch ein Häuschen in Bjerregard, da ist ein kleine Wiedersehensparty geplant...da werde ich ggf. schon eher an der Schleuse sein und ihr müsst nur na dem Angler Ausschau halten der schon ne Regentonne Hornhechte hat....da hat einer Eiskalt zugeschlagen


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2019)

Ich kann auch am Samstag - Carsten, kannst Du auch am Samstag  - da kann ich zu jeder Zeit am Montag jedoch erst ab 17/18 Uhr - wenn nichts läuft ist das ja oK *lach 
Können dann auf Aal an der Schleuse gehen in der Nacht - ich bring Würmer mit
Das habe ich oft mit unserem verstorbenen Member und Freund Jürgen Breithardt gemacht - war immer Super - ich biete den Köder  etwa  2 m über Grund an, damit die Krabben mir nicht den Wurm fressen. Arbeite mit Knicklicht und  sehe sofort. die kleinste veränderte Bewegung der Pose, auch wenn es Stockdunkel ist, bzw. wenn sie untergeht.
Auf der langen Mole, da habe ich kein Bock - da muss das Wasser glatt sein, dann würde ich dort am Tage auf Makrele gehen -


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. Juli 2019)

Moin,
Montag würde besser passen, am Anreisesamstag ist das immer ein wenig stressig und das soll ja Urlaub sein 
Aber 2 Wochen sind lang und da findet sich schon ein Tag.
Bg
Carsten


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich könnte an beiden Tagen. Aber am Anreisetag möchte man auch in Ruhe ankommen...

Ich werde heute 1 Stunde mal nach Nymindegabe gucken. Eventuell Barsch oder vielleicht gibst ja auch ein paar Köfis.


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich alle wichtigen Termine, d.h. außer Donnerstag nächster Woche, können wir uns jeden Tag treffen.
Wenn die Uhrzeit genannt wird, ob am Tage oder in den Abendstunden und der Treffpunkt, sage ich was für Fischarten wir 
dort fangen können, dann könnt ihr genau für die Fischart, die Ruten mitbringen. Gehen wir auf Aal in den Abendstunden, z.B. an der Schleuse, bringe ich Würmer aus dem Garten mit. Wir brauchen dann Knicklichter an der Schleuse - es ist immer ein schönes Bild und Gefühl, wenn das Knicklicht verschwindet d.h. ein Aal hängt am Haken.  Und ich bring Klappstühle mit, früher lag ich auf dem Boden


Carsten und 
Rocky  Eiskalt 
macht ihr den Termin aus. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das da noch ein Member war, der gerne kommen wollte. Es können aber auch noch andere Member kommen - die stillen Leser - die keine Member sind, die müssen keine Ahnung haben - nur eine Angel mit Schnur und Haken  und natürlich die Erlaubniskarte zum Fischfang.
Jeder ist eingeladen - schön wäre es, wenn auch ein weibliches Wesen dabei ist oder zwei, drei, dann zeigen wir uns von der guten Seite und einige Frauen angeln auch ganz gerne und haben oft gute Ideen, wie sie einen am Haken bekommen.


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (11. Juli 2019)

@Carsten Heidorn wollen wir Montag auf Aal lassen? Knicklichter sollte ich mit haben. Ich bringe noch einen Stuhl mit. Welche Wassertiefe haben wir vor der  Schleuse? 15m?

Heute hatten wir in Nymindegabe 2 Zupfer auf 3Inch Wilson in Motoroil DropShot und 1 Nachläufer 7,5cm Monkey Lures Perch...Weißfisch als Köderfisch haben sich nicht blicken lassen. 

Ich möchte morgen gegen Mittag an die Schleuse und eventuell noch mal ab 18:00Uhr...
Mit welchen Fischen kann ich gegen Mittags rechnen?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Juli 2019)

Hej Rocky,
das können wir in Angriff nehmen, mal sehen ob noch jemand kommt. Ich hoffe Otto bringt dann reichlich Würmer aus seinem Garten mit.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juli 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Können dann auf Aal an der Schleuse gehen in der Nacht - ich bring Würmer mit
> Das habe ich oft mit unserem verstorbenen Member und Freund Jürgen Breithardt gemacht - war immer Super - ich biete den Köder  etwa  2 m über Grund an, damit die Krabben mir nicht den Wurm fressen. Arbeite mit Knicklicht und  sehe sofort. die kleinste veränderte Bewegung der Pose, auch wenn es Stockdunkel ist, bzw. wenn sie untergeht.


Hi Otto, fischst Du da an der großen Schleuse auf Aal? Vom Ufer aus kann man ja nur am Rand angeln, oder gehst Du auf die Brücke? Und wie tief ist es da eigentlich, braucht man da eine Laufpose? Vielleicht versuche ich es im September auch mal auf Aal...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## el_pschulzo (12. Juli 2019)

Moin moin Gemeinde,

ich bin einer dieser "stillen Mitleser", hatte jetzt aber doch Lust mich mal einzuklinken. Sehr spannend und informativ, was man hier liest. Mal schauen, ob ich diesen Urlaub noch einigen Tipps, die hier genannt wurden, nachgehen kann. Blöderweise hab ich mein ganzes Feeder-Zeug nicht mehr ins Auto bekommen, sonst wäre ich gern mal Brandungsangeln gegangen. Naja, beim nächsten mal dann 

Zwei Fragen hätte ich an die Leute, die sich in der Region auskennen:

Gibt es irgendwo eine Internet-Seite wo wirklich alles steht? Alle Sperrzonen, alle Mindestmaße, Entnahme-Limits, Sonderregeln? Ich hab das Gefühl, ich bohr mich mehrere Tage quer durchs Netz um zwischen halb-offiziellen Infos (teilweise widersprüchlich) mir rauszusuchen, was wo gilt.


Meerforelle und Lachs sind laut Angelführer-Zeitschrift (welche mir der nette Betreiber des Hvide Sander Angel-Shops nahegelegt hat) ja ganzjährig geschont in den beiden Fjorden und der Vona. Frage dazu: Gilt das wirklich nur dort oder schließt das auch alle kleinen Flüsschen und Bäche ein, die daran anschließen?
Vielen Dank vorab und allen hier eine gute Zeit.

Petri und Grüße
Peter


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Juli 2019)

Hej Peter,
komm am Montagabend einfach zur Schleuse, da wird Dir dann geholfen 
BG
Carsten


----------



## LAC (12. Juli 2019)

@el_pschulzo
Peter, nun bist du ja ein "stiller mitleser" in unserem forum und hast die ersten fragen gestellt - freut mich.
Betreffend der mindestmaße, sperrzonen, sonderregelung usw. im bereich hvide sande mach dir da
nicht so große gedanken, wenn du das erste mal in hvide sande bist, bekommst du alle unterlagen und angelkarte im angelladen aber auch im touristikbüro info material.
Eine Tabelle von den Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und vieles mehr findest du dort auch.
Betreffend der angelei auf meerforelle und lachs - die haben spezielle schonzeiten und fangverbotszonen - auch die bekommst du vor ort.
In den kleinen bächen,  darfst du nicht angeln, da es privatgewässer sind, außer du bekommst die genehmigung vom eigentümer bzw.
von mir in einem flussabschitt.

@Michael_05er
Das angeln auf aal im schleusenbereich ist der hammer und hat normal mit der aalangelei in den Talsperren kaum was zu tun. Außer, dass der boden in den Talsperren auch voll mit Grundbleie beschwert  ist.
Von der brücke ist die angelei generell verboten.
Angelst du auf der nördlichen fjordseite vom rand - brauchst du nur die angel mit schnur an der wand runter lassen etwas über grund und warten - auch tagsüber - einige aale wirst du fangen. Kannst normal auf hornhecht gehen und mit der anderen angel auf aal.
Ist jedoch nicht so mein ding - einige aalfänger sehe ich schon mal - das fällt kaum auf, weil sie die angel auf dem boden liegen haben - dieses möchte ich noch erwähnen, der aal zieht gerne in ufernähe vorbei, oft habe ich welche am rand schwimmen sehen - vor jahren sogar sehr viele, die jedoch vom schwimmblasenwum befallen waren und man förmlich mit dem kescher fangen konnte, da sie so geschwächt waren. 
Die andere methode ist von der brüstung (plattform) auf der südlichen seeseite mit laufpose in der nacht etwa 2/ 3 m über grund den wurm anbieten - dann fängst du nur aal  und krabben gehen kaum vom grund am haken. Die fänge sind unterschiedlich - ich habe dort schon um die 10 aale gefangen aber auch schon mal schneider gewesen.
Inzwischen hat sich der aalbestand ja wieder etwas erholt und fänge werden gemacht. Ich habe jedoch auch aal vor jahren mit meinen verstorbenen freund und member Jürgen Breithardt im Hafen welche gefangen, er war ein kleiner profi und kannte sich sehr gut aus.


@ Carsten Heidorn
Sollen wir uns am montag um 18 Uhr  an der schleuse treffen? Treffpunkt vor dem angelladen, die eisdiele dort. Ich bringe würmer mit. Alle anderen member können auch kommen.
Wir versuchen es auf aal - wenn nichts läuft haben wir trotzdem spaß gehabt. Ich komme vor 18. Uhr.  muss noch knicklichter kaufen.

LG


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Juli 2019)

Hej Otto,
jap ich bin dann um 18 uhr auch da, wird bestimmt lustig.
Auto ist gepackt und morgen um 6 geht's los.
Bg Carsten


----------



## Josten (13. Juli 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @el_pschulzo
> Peter, nun bist du ja ein "stiller mitleser" in unserem forum und hast die ersten fragen gestellt - freut mich.
> Betreffend der mindestmaße, sperrzonen, sonderregelung usw. im bereich hvide sande mach dir da
> nicht so große gedanken, wenn du das erste mal in hvide sande bist, bekommst du alle unterlagen und angelkarte im angelladen aber auch im touristikbüro info material.
> ...


Als ich im Mai in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse auf der Meeresseite auf Hornhechte geangelt habe kam es auch zu einer kleinen Überraschung. 
Mein Kollege hatte seine Pose mit Heringsfetzten nicht ganz eingeholt und im Wasser gelassen als er kurz zum Auto ist, um seine Jacke zu holen. Als er nach ca 5 Minuten wieder da war, war natürlich die Montage komplett von der Strömung an die Betonwand gedrückt. Beim Einholen kam dann die Überraschung: Ein schöner Aal am helllichten Tag auf Heringsfetzen mit Pose. Der Verkäufer bei Kott Frittid war auch sehr überrascht als wir ihm das erzählt haben, nachdem er uns gefragt hatte.

Ich bin leider schon wieder in Deutschland und kann nicht am Treffen teilnehmen. Vielleicht wird es ja nächstes Jahr was.
Gruß


----------



## raxrue (13. Juli 2019)

Josten schrieb:


> Als ich im Mai in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse auf der Meeresseite auf Hornhechte geangelt habe kam es auch zu einer kleinen Überraschung.
> Mein Kollege hatte seine Pose mit Heringsfetzten nicht ganz eingeholt und im Wasser gelassen als er kurz zum Auto ist, um seine Jacke zu holen. Als er nach ca 5 Minuten wieder da war, war natürlich die Montage komplett von der Strömung an die Betonwand gedrückt. Beim Einholen kam dann die Überraschung: Ein schöner Aal am helllichten Tag auf Heringsfetzen mit Pose. Der Verkäufer bei Kott Frittid war auch sehr überrascht als wir ihm das erzählt haben, nachdem er uns gefragt hatte.
> 
> Ich bin leider schon wieder in Deutschland und kann nicht am Treffen teilnehmen. Vielleicht wird es ja nächstes Jahr was.
> Gruß




So überraschend ist das nicht...es giebt immer noch Leute wo die Heringsabfälle reinschmeissen ...und meine Aale in HV hab ich immer einen Meter an der Betonwand gefangen bzw auf der Fjordseite an den Eisenpfosten..mit 20 cm über Grund und Pose und Heringsfetzen....und das mit dem Heringsfetzen ist so..ich hab Beobachtet wie die Aale zwischen den Steinen schwimmen und wenn dann kleine ( Brut)Heringe vorbeikommen von unten hochschnappen...eigendlich bin ich durch das von unten Hochschnappen erst drauf Aufmerksam geworden das es Aale hat  und die Tageszeit ist völlig Bums...im Gegenteil..wenn die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint fluppt es erst richtig


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo, heute zum Aalangeln auf die Fjordseite oder lieber auf die dem Meer zugewandte Seite?

Oder ist das egal?


----------



## LAC (13. Juli 2019)

Freut mich, daß ich hier im forum etwas "futter" und leben gebracht habe, da ein forum nicht nur lebt durch postings sondern auch verreckt. Es freut mich aber auch das unser member raxrue dieses d.h. den aalfang unmittelbr am ufer, betonwand oder steinschüttung auch so sieht - denn einige angler kann ich mir vorstellen, daß die denken, der Kerl tickt nicht richtig, wenn er das über den Aalfang liest - das stimmt natürlich auch, ich ticke etwas anders.
 Sein satz, daß dieses etwas mit den Anglern zu tun hat, da sie die Innereien, der fische - in drahtkörbe werden die schuppen entfernt usw. da entsteht dort ein Duftwolke, als wenn für den aal dort ein gedeckter tisch ist  - die chancen sind wirklich gut dort. Ist jedoch nicht die normale angelei auf aal, wie sie im lehrbuch steht - die autoren, die kennen gar kein hvide sande  Aber auch im fischereihafen kann man gut aale fangen. Zu erwähnen sei auch noch, wenn der aal jückig wird und seine laichwanderung zum saragossa meer vor Mittelamerika antritt, daß er in den nachtstunden an der wasseroberfläche schwimmt und am tage in den tiefen dort hin zieht. Dafür benötigt er seine Schwimmblase, die ja ab den 60iger jahren sehr oft durch den Schmimmblasenwurm befallen war und die lange reise gar nicht mehr bewältigen konnte. Anfang der 80iger jahre habe ichdie ersten schwimmblasenwürmer beim aal beim elektrofischerei festgestellt.


----------



## Josten (14. Juli 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> So überraschend ist das nicht...es giebt immer noch Leute wo die Heringsabfälle reinschmeissen ...und meine Aale in HV hab ich immer einen Meter an der Betonwand gefangen bzw auf der Fjordseite an den Eisenpfosten..mit 20 cm über Grund und Pose und Heringsfetzen....und das mit dem Heringsfetzen ist so..ich hab Beobachtet wie die Aale zwischen den Steinen schwimmen und wenn dann kleine ( Brut)Heringe vorbeikommen von unten hochschnappen...eigendlich bin ich durch das von unten Hochschnappen erst drauf Aufmerksam geworden das es Aale hat  und die Tageszeit ist völlig Bums...im Gegenteil..wenn die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint fluppt es erst richtig


Ich glaube natürlich, dass es in Hvide Sande an diesem Standort vielleicht keine Überraschung ist und Aale sind nun mal auch Raubfische, deshalb jagen sie auch die Heringe. Aber wie Otto schon gesagt hat, es ist nicht die normale Angellei auf Aal wie ich sie kenne. In dem Moment war es für mich und meine Kollegen schon eine große Überraschung. Und, dass Aale an manchen Gewässern auch tagsüber gefangen werden ist auch bekannt, aber nicht die Regel.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich euch morgen beim Treffen viel Spaß und Petri heil! Ich hoffe ihr berichtet uns danach wie es war.


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2019)

@ Josten
Wir werden berichten, es kann aber sein, daß wir leer ausgehen und kein aal fangen - dann denken ganz viel angler, das sind die richtigen, vorher große sprüche klopfen und dann kommt dabei nichts raus. So ist halt die angelei, dann berichten wir von den schönen stunden - die wir zusammen erlebt haben, wo der Leser dann von träumen kann.
Wenn einer angelt, dann darf man nicht nr einen tag sehen, sondern Wochen, Monate und jahre - erst dann kann man sich ein Bild machen über die angelei.


----------



## Gräte (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo,bin gerade in Henne Strand wieder mal im Urlaub und wollte im südlichen Fjord mit dem Schlauchboot angeln. Stelle aber mit Erschrecken fest,daß das Befahren mit Booten bis 31.7. verboten ist.Habe ich das richtig verstanden ? Gibt es da Alternativen , evtl. auf der anderen Seite rund um Bork Havn ? Kann man da im Hafen einfach so sein Böötchen zu Wasser lassen ?
Auf Antwort freut sich Gräte


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2019)

@ Gräte 
ich habe einige angelboote in den letzten tagen im südlichen Bereich gesehen d.h. nördlich von der straße die nach hvide sande geht - da kannst du doch angeln, wer will da kontrollieren - einer vom ufer, der vor dem schilfgürtel bis zum hals im wasser steht und ruft, haben sie ein schein - dann brüllst du, ich verstehe sie nicht, kommen sie etwas näher, dann wird er ruhig. Kleiner scherz am rande  
In bork havn sind bestimmte gebiete geschützt. 
Wo hast Du das gelesen - mit dem verbot. Das möchte ich gerne sehen und lesen, ist ja wichtig zu wissen und wo. 
Der südliche bereich ist ja groß, da zählt bork havn zu und nymindegab - das sind 15 km


----------



## Gräte (14. Juli 2019)

In Bork Havn ( im Hafen) ist ein Aushang mit Karte und an meiner alten Einsetzstelle ( Parkplatz an der Straße  nach Hvide Sande ungefähr 3 km nach Nymindegab rechts ).Habe leider kein Bild von der Karte gemacht.Das Schild sah ziemlich neu aus.Demnach ist links von der Halbinsel Tipperne bis 31.7. Befahren verboten,rechts dagegen ( bei Bork Havn ) nicht,bis auf die Schutzzonen wie Du ja schon gesagt hast.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort Gräte


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2019)

@Gräte ich danke auch - werde mir mal das Schild anschauen was auf dem weg nach hvide sande ist.
Mache ein Foto und stelle es ein
Danke!
Noch etwas wichtiges.  Roh sollte ein wilder Angler niemals einen Aal essen, da das Blut giftig ist - es  zerstört die Blutgefäße.
Ein ausgewachsener Aal, kann ein Spitzkopf-aal aber auch ein Breitkopf-aal sein. Beide unterscheiden sich u.a. auch durch die unterschiedliche Ernährung. Spitzkopfaale ernähren sich meistens von Kleintierchen und die Beitkopf-aale sind mehr räuberisch und fressen u.a. auch Fische, Krebse aber auch Muscheln.
Beide haben Liebhaber  - Angler, damit sie nicht die Strapazen haben  auf den langen Weg  zum Geburtsort vor der amerikanischen Küste.


----------



## LAC (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 
wir treffen uns ja heute um 18.00 Uhr - ich habe versucht würmer zu graben - es funktioniert nicht - zwei stück habe ich - wir müssen uns welche kaufen.
Das wollte ich nur mitteilen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (15. Juli 2019)

Ich habe noch kleine Garnelen...aber ich 18:00Uhr schaffe kann ich nicht sagen. Wir sind unterwegs und wollen noch grillen...

Würmer habe ich auch gekauft...


----------



## Gräte (15. Juli 2019)

@ LAC War heute nochmal an der bewussten Stelle und habe Fotos vom Schild gemacht,kann sie aber nicht hochladen,da ich das entsprechende Kabel zu Hause vergessen habe.Unterschrift war MilJoe-og , Foedevareministeriet Naturstyrelsen.Werde es morgen wenn´s Wetter passt oberhalb von Bork Havn versuchen.
Viele Grüße Gräte


----------



## raxrue (15. Juli 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir treffen uns ja heute um 18.00 Uhr - ich habe versucht würmer zu graben - es funktioniert nicht - zwei stück habe ich - wir müssen uns welche kaufen.
> Das wollte ich nur mitteilen.
> Gruß Otto




Na dann mal die Methoden ausprobieren   http://www.regenwuermer.info/regenwurm-ratgeber/regenwuermer-fangen.php 
ich selber habe immer an den Richtigen Stellen eine Mistgabel in den Boden gestochen und dann leicht am Griff gewackelt....


----------



## raxrue (15. Juli 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Na dann mal die Methoden ausprobieren   http://www.regenwuermer.info/regenwurm-ratgeber/regenwuermer-fangen.php
> ich selber habe immer an den Richtigen Stellen eine Mistgabel in den Boden gestochen und dann leicht am Griff gewackelt....


also die Erdbebenmethode


----------



## kfs (15. Juli 2019)

Moin, bin gespannt ob ihr heute erfolgreich aus Aal seid.
Komme am Samstag rauf und habe heute schon Würmer gesucht ^^
Werde es dann auch mal auf Aal mit Tauwurm probieren


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo, leider habe ich Otto und Carsten nicht  getroffen da ich erst 19:30Uhr da war. Aber insgesamt 4 Aale wobei 3 unter 50 waren da habe ich einen 58cm mitgenommen. Das für 2 Stunden angeln ist doch top.


----------



## kfs (15. Juli 2019)

Im Fjord mit Tauwurm ?


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (15. Juli 2019)

kfs schrieb:


> Im Fjord mit Tauwurm ?


Nein an der Schleuse Nordseeseite an der Spunntwand in der Nähe der Schleusentor ist ein Strömungskante.


----------



## kfs (15. Juli 2019)

ah ok danke, Nord oder Südseite ?


----------



## Rocky Eiskalt (15. Juli 2019)

kfs schrieb:


> ah ok danke, Nord oder Südseite ?


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo
gestern habe ich mich mit Member Carsten Heidorn um 18 Uhr getroffen,  wir haben in drei Std so viele Fische gefangen wie kein andere Angler, da wir neben dem Angelladen in dem Restaurant im Außenbereich 3 Std auf die Member die kommen wollten gewartet haben und uns dabei unterhalten haben. Carsten hat über sein Fänge berichtet und ich über meine, die Aale und andere Fischarten die da erwähnt wurden, wird kaum ein Angler noch fangen, da wir die besten Angelplätze auf der Welt aber auch über unsere Fänge berichtet haben -  100 Jahre Angelerfahrung - das war so spannend, daß das Angeln am Fjord gar nicht mehr wichtig war.
Ein bekannter Angler gesellte sich noch  hinzu - zwar nur stehend, aber er erzählte auch noch 20 Minuten seine Erfahrung im Bereich Hvide Sande ( war der Verkäufer aus dem Angelladen)
Nach drei Std. wo wir förmlich eine Angelreise durch die Welt gemacht haben - sind wir dann auch noch ans Wasser (Nördliche Fjordseite) gegangen.  Als wir ankamen hatte ein Kind gerade ein Hornfisch gefangen - die Freude war Groß und sein Freund, ein zweites Kind strömte sofort herbei und hat tanzend den Hornfisch nach waidmännisch Art mit einem Knüppel tödlich zertrümmert.  Es waren sehr viele Angler dort und es wurden auch Fische gefangen - leider konnten wir die Bordies - die kommen wollten - nicht erkennen, da sie kein Namenschild um hatten. Jetzt werden wir uns nochmal treffen und vom Boot Angeln - ich kann zwar vier Personen mitnehmen, jedoch beim Angeln leider nur eine Person, sonst hätte ich die andere Bordies , die auch gern mitfahren möchten auch mitgenommen, aber nur wenn ich sie kenne. Meine Mutter hat schon in jungen Jahren immer zu mir gesagt, nehme nie Menschen mit oder steige in Autos oder Boote von Menschen, die du nicht kennst.

@raxrue 
Ich bin doch ein Angler, der kennt diese Methode,  von den vögeln habe ich dieses gelernt *lach
Es kamen keine - dann habe ich abgebrochen, Normal mache ich einen Spatenstich und werfe die Erde daneben, dann habe ich zwei drei Würmer. jetzt habe ich 20 gemacht und hatte keinen - dann habe ich die Trommelmethode gemacht - auch kein Erfolg dann wurden Ziersteine umgedreht, da hatte ich einen. Wollte aber nicht den ganzen Garten von 3.ooo qm umgraben und Steine wenden da ich nicht Stunden Würmer buddeln will - bin ja nicht bescheuert, dann kaufe ich mir lieber welche, auch wenn die nicht so gut sind - fange aber mit den kanadischen Würmern auch Fische.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Juli 2019)

Gruesse aus Spanien,
ich beneide Euch. Ihr geht da so los, werft die Wuermer mit Haken ins Wasser und fangt in 2 Stunden 4 Aale. Euer einziges Problem scheinen die Wuermer zu sein. Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit vor 50zig Jahren auf Ruegen. Nun ja, im Winter wird es kalt bei Euch.
In dem Mittelmeer muss man einen riesen Aufwand betreiben, um einen von den wenigen Fischen zu fangen, die massig sind.
Unser Club Nautico hat beschlossen, keine Angelwettbewerbe mehr durchzufuehren.
Der letzte Wettbewerb war am 11. Agust 2018 und ergab das laecherliche Ergebnis von 24 Bacoretas mit Gewicht  total von 168,4 kg, gefangen von 17 hypermodern ausgeruesteten Booten mit 8 h auf dem Meer.

Stellt doch mal ein paar schoene Fotos von der Natur und der Schleuse ins Netz.
Danke. Juergen


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2019)

@ Juergen Mittelmeer
begrüße dich in unserer runde, das mit den würmern ist kein problem, auch nicht, wenn wir gezielt auf aal gehen.
Da gebe ich dir recht, im Mittelmeer muss man einen riesen Aufwand betreiben um einen von den Aalen zu fangen - du kannst sie jedoch zu tausende in den Tapas Buden bekommen, denn die Glasaale werden gezielt in Spanien gefangen und können sich somit gar nicht richtig entwicklen.
Das verstehe ich ganz gut, daß euer Club keinen angelwettbewerb mehr durchführen will,  ihr braucht ja Touristen die Geld haben und 168,4 kg kann man ja gar nicht tragen, dann waren ja die hypermodernen ausgerüsteten Boote ein Fehlentscheidung - was sollen die denn gebraucht kosten?







 Hier ein Conger, man sagt auch im Volksmund Meeraal / deutscher Rekord. und ein Foto vom Thunfisch gefangen in Dänemark von einem boot was inzwischen zerfallen ist.



Hier ein Thunfisch der in Dänemark gefangen wurde, wobei die boote ja heute etwas anders sind. Inzwischen wurden für die Wissenschaft, mehrere davon hier von Anglern gefangen - in Zusammenarbeit mit Wissenschaftlern, mit Sendern versehen , die jetzt alle wichtigen Daten den Wissenschaftlern senden. Tolles Projekt, wo Angler mitgewirkt haben. Beim Angeln geht es nicht immer um Geld machen - ich finde solche Projekte Super und habe selbst welche konzipiert, aber auch gezielt Fische für die Wissenschaft geangelt und bin nicht verhungert. *lach


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Juli 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> im Mittelmeer muss man einen riesen Aufwand betreiben um einen von den Aalen zu fangen - du kannst sie jedoch zu tausende in den Tapas Buden bekommen, denn die Glasaale werden gezielt in Spanien gefangen und können sich somit gar nicht richtig entwicklen.



Hallo,
fuer den Fang von Glasaalen bekommen nur noch sehr wenige Fischer Lizensen in Spanien.
Die Preise fuer frisch liegen um die 100 € 100g.
Hier ein Beispiel fuer gefroren:  https://www.galiciamarisco.com/pescados/125-angulas.html
Was an den Tapasbuden verkauft wird, ist Gula, ein Surumi Produkt: https://cookpad.com/es/buscar/gulas
Ein Aal am Mittelmeer ist selten und meist muss er zurueck gesetzt werden, so wie am Ebrodelta.
Gruss Juergen
Zu den Booten: Das ist nicht fuer Touristen. Das sind Angler wie ich, die ein Boot haben !
Im uebrigen, hier machten wir mit : http://titanred.eu/#espacios


----------



## Dortmunder (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
wollte mich auch mal wieder zurückmelden. Nach langer Zeit des "stillen" mitlesen.
Ich hoffe alle sind Wohl auf und es geht gut. 
Wollte mal hören, ob wer ab dem 10.08.19 vor Ort ist? Sind ab dann wieder mal für 3 Wochen vor Ort. 
Viele Grüße.


----------



## raxrue (16. Juli 2019)

kfs schrieb:


> ah ok danke, Nord oder Südseite ?




auf der anderen Seite (Fjordseite) geht es genauso gut...musst nur 1 Meter weg von den Poltern..nicht mehr


----------



## raxrue (16. Juli 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fuer den Fang von Glasaalen bekommen nur noch sehr wenige Fischer Lizensen in Spanien.
> Die Preise fuer frisch liegen um die 100 € 100g.
> Hier ein Beispiel fuer gefroren:  https://www.galiciamarisco.com/pescados/125-angulas.html
> ...




Na super gemacht...jetzt hab ich schon wieder Fernweh...und bin doch gerade erst Heimgekommen...


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2019)

@ Juergen Mittelmeer
Wir sind ja hier im Hvide Sande Thread, das vor wenigen Jahrzehnten entstandene Örtchen ist nur ein kleiner Punkt an der Nordsee, den man nicht vergleichen kann
mit dem Mittelmeer. Ich kenne das Mittelmeer von Spanien bis zur Türkei wie meine Westentasche und Hvide Sande und Umgebung auch.
Man kann sie nicht vergleichen, wobei der Fischbestand im Mittelmeer reichlich geschrumpft ist in Hvide Sande nicht, denn dort zählen für mich nur zwei Fischarten ,
der Hering und der Hornhecht. Wobei im Mittelmeer ja auch der Hornhecht vorkommt,  dort sind sie mir sogar ins Boot gesprungen in der Nacht, trotzdem zähle ich Hvide Sande zu eines der besten Fangplätze in Europa für Hornhecht und Hering  bedingt durch die Schleuse  - sonst sind dort ja keine Fische d.h. man muss sie suchen.
Im Mittelmeer hat man Raubbau getrieben - In der Bucht von Marmaris (Türkei) die ca. 10 km ist, da war in den 60iger Jahren  alle 50 m ein Zackenbarsch, da war vor Jahren als das Land noch reichlich Turisten hatte, ein Zackenbarsch  die Sensation für die Tauchschule - da fuhr man speziell hin, damit man den Fische sah.  
Ich habe dort in der Türkei aber auch in anderen Ländern an zig Expeditionen teilgenommen aber auch auf Boote gesessen wo die Einheimischen mit Dynmit gefischt habe und in Izmir mit der Universität aber auch mit dem Goethe Institut und dem farnz. Kulturinstitut große Projekte realisiert. Angelfahrten für Turisten die ja in jedem Land angeboten werden, würde ich nie machen - es ist für mich Spielerei und ich spiele ja nicht den Kasper obwohl viel Einheimisch zu mir gekommen sind und gesagt haben - sollen wir nicht eine Tauchschule gründen. Die suchten einen der Ahnung hat, das kann ich auch ohne Partner, habe jedoch einen Beruf den ich liebe und  gerne ausübe, womit ich sogar Umweltschutz betreiben  und das weltweit. 
Angeln betreibe ich nur als Ausgleich und ob ich Fische fange oder nicht, das ist mir egal - jedoch versuche ich immer das Beste zu machen oft klappt es und auch mal nicht - da lernt man raus.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Juli 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Im Mittelmeer hat man Raubbau getrieben


Deswegen schrieb ich diesen Text:


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> In dem Mittelmeer muss man einen riesen Aufwand betreiben, um einen von den wenigen Fischen zu fangen, die massig sind.
> Unser Club Nautico hat beschlossen, keine Angelwettbewerbe mehr durchzufuehren.


Vor Jahren haben wir Moeven gesehen ueber den Schwarmfischen, jetzt gibt es wenig Moeven und bei mir im Juli nur die: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Wohnst Du eigentlich in Daenemark?
Gruss Juergen


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2019)

Jürgen - wo ich mich wohl fühle bin ich Zuhause - ich habe mehrere Orte, die ich aufsuche
und  pendele zwischen Schleswig Holstein - Westfalen und Dänemark - kann aber weltweit arbeiten.

Jetzt was ganz aktuelles  - den ganzen nachmittag hat ein Flugzeug eine Person mit einem Boot gesucht - ich kann nicht sagen ob es ein bellyboot war oder was auch immer, jedenfalls haben sie ihn nicht gefunden. Als sie die Fahrt abbrechen wollten, haben sie zufällig  vor einer Schilfkante ihn gesehen, da er gewunken hat - dann haben sie die Rettungsaktion eingeleitet. Diese wurde mir gerade berichtet.
Die Gefahren des Ringköbing Fjordes
Der Ringköbingfjord ist ein ganz tückischer Fjord, einige glauben es ist ein Binnenmeer welches nicht gefährlich ist, jedoch für kleine Boot oder Belliboote  bzw. Wathose ist er sehr gefährlich.  Das Problem besteht darin,  er hat keine Tiefe,  über 50 % der gesamten Wasserfläche liegt im Bereich bis 1 m Tiefe. d.h. bei Wind entstehen Wellen, die jedoch gebrochen werden, dieses bedeutet, das Wasser fängt förmlich an zu kochen - das ist der Untergang eines jeden kleinen Bootes, da es  zum Spielball der Wellen wird. - diese nur zur Information - also schön aufpassen und wenn ein Angler mit Stiefel oder Hose ins Wasser geht an der Schilfkante und rutscht von der Schilfkante ab ins tiefere, dann geht es ganz schnell das er im Schlamm steckt bzw. die Wathose nur zum Teil mit Wasser voll läuft und wie ein Ball an der Oberfläche schwimmt und den Körper im Wasser förmlich verschwindet - das wollen wir ja nicht.
Ich möchte, das er seine Erfahrungen hier einstellt, damit andere Angler uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.
Nachsatz:
Zu erwähnen sei noch, wenn ein Angler mit Wathose durch den Schilfgürtel geht , damit er an der Kante vom Schilf gut angeln kann, da ist es so, daß der vordere Bereich vom Schilf gar keine Verbindung mit dem Boden hat - es ist ein schwimmender Teppich nur aus Wurzeln, der unterspült ist und keine Verbindung mit dem  Boden hat - geht der Angler dann bis zur Schilfkante, kann es sein, daß dieses sein Ende ist, da er ganz langsam immer tiefer rutscht  und ertrinkt, dieses ist im südlichen Bereich der Fall, da dort der Schilfgürtel zum Teil bis bis zur ehemaligen Fahrrinne geht und es vor dem Schilf 3 m tief ist.

.


----------



## Lemsen (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo Hvide Sande Fans, 
Ich bin zur Zeit in Sondervig und will es mal abends mit der Brandungsrute und Wattis direkt vom Strand aus versuchen. Meint ihr das macht Sinn und wenn ja, mit welchen Fischarten kann ich rechnen?
Gruß Lemsen


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Juli 2019)

Moin,
Wir haben es gerade bei auflaufenden Wasser versucht, richtig schön abgeschneidert 
Aber egal, gestern Abend hatte mein Cousin
 ( otto weiß wer) 6 Aale zum mitnehmen.
Bg Carsten


----------



## Scabbers (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich winke mal in die Runde, denn in 3 Tagen bin ich auch wieder in Hvide Sande. Bin schon ganz hibbelig wieder an der Schleuse zu sitzen, auf den Molen rumzukraxeln und in der Brandung mein Glück zu versuchen.
Hoffentlich komme ich auch zum Angeln, da ich Vater, Schwiegervater und meine Kinder ins Angeln einführe. Wird ein Spaß! 
Vielleicht trifft man den einen oder andern!
Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2019)

@Carsten Heidorn 
Gratulation mit den Aalen - wann wollen wir mit dem Boot es versuchen - übermorgen könnte ich aber auch Freitag.  Die Gurke muss ich noch  auf dem Trailer ziehen. Sollen wir südlich oder nördlich von den Esehäusern  unser Glück versuchen - kommst Du zu mir oder treffen wir uns am Fjord.
Am Nachmittag ist es gut - wen es regnet sollen sie beißen - dann komme ich aber nicht. Ruf mich mal an bzw. sende mir eine pn mit handy Nr. Dann können wir am Tage alles klären. Oder sollen wir jetzt wirklich mal auf Aal gehen und nicht auf Member warten.


----------



## rainzor (17. Juli 2019)

Moin @otto,

hast du dir mal das Schild mit dem Bootsverbot bis 31.7. angesehen?
Du wolltest doch noch ein Bild davon hier einstellen.

Und noch eine interessante Meldung von der Seite der Fischereibehörde:

*Sperrfrist für den Aalfang 2019/2020*
2019.11.07

Von Dezember dieses Jahres bis Februar 2020 ist es in Dänemark kommerziellen Fischern sowie Freizeitfischern und Anglern verboten, Aal in Salzwasser zu fangen. Diese Sperrfrist wird auf der Grundlage eines EU-Beschlusses zum Schutz des bedrohten Aals eingeführt. 

Dänemark hat bereits im vergangenen Jahr insgesamt drei Monate lang den Aalfang eingestellt, als die EU-Kommission beschloss, den kommerziellen Aalfang in Salzwasser für drei Monate zu verbieten. Neu ist jedoch, dass die Abschlusssaison dieses Jahr auch das Sportfischen umfasst. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Zwiebel (17. Juli 2019)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin @otto,
> 
> hast du dir mal das Schild mit dem Bootsverbot bis 31.7. angesehen?
> Du wolltest doch noch ein Bild davon hier einstellen.
> ...




Quelle? 
Also ich finde darüber rein gar nix.


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2019)

@rainzor 
Danke - ich wusste das nicht, wobei die Sperrfrist für Aal ja nur drei Monate ist, von Dezember - Februar. In dieser Zeit sitze ich unterm Weihnachtsbaum oder bin in Regionen, wo es wärmer ist am Wasser aber nicht in Hvide Sande obwohl ich drei Tage vor Weihnachten noch Hernge gefangen habe - in zwei Monaten kommt ein anderer Stamm (Hering) sie sind etwas größer
@Zwiebel 
Als ich das gepostet habe, habe ich an dem Schild gedacht - ich habe es noch nicht fotografiert - will es mir jedoch ansehen - nu ist ja der nördliche Bereich bis am ende vom Ringköbingfjord. Ich glaube jedoch die Stelle zu kennen, die gemeint ist, da dort ein Kanal durch Schilf aus früheren Zeiten, die auch die Jäger immer nutzen - er ist ein ideales Laichgebiet da dort der Wasseraustausch besser ist. - so wie im südlichen Bereich auch, denn dort an der Strasse laicht der Held


----------



## rainzor (18. Juli 2019)

Zwiebel schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Also ich finde darüber rein gar nix.



Moin @Zwiebel,


https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/nyheder...9/juli/lukkeperiode-for-aalefiskeri-20192020/

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juli 2019)

Hej otto,
am Wochenende soll es ja regnen, mal abwarten.
Ein Freund kommt morgen noch hoch und dann können wir es ja nächste Woche nochmal mit den Aalen versuchen. Dann kommen ein paar leute zusammen.
Bg Carsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juli 2019)

https://m.dbrs.dk/artikel/hvide-sande-fisker-fangede-torsk-med-plastikemballage-i-maven

Soviel mal dazu, für die die nicht dänisch verstehen reicht es sich das Video anzusehen, das ist selbsterklärend.


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2019)

Meine information an alle Member betreffend des Unfalls im Ringköbingfjord.
Die Person, die man vom Flugzeug entdeckt hat, hat nicht mehr gewunken, sie war schon zu schwach. Es war das handy was blinkte und der Suchtrupp vom Flugzeug  gesehen hat.  Er ist gekentert mit seiner Jolle und lag schon über 4 std im Wasser vor dem Schilfgürtel - total unterkühlt zum Glück nicht verstorben.
Nicht bei Wellengang raus fahren und bei Wind immer schön an der Schilfkante, von wo der Wind kommt - da ist man etwas geschützt.

@ Carsten Heidorn
Mir ist das egal, wann wir mit dem Kanu fahren - kann auch nächste Woche sein - sende mir mal eine pn mit Telefonnummer, dann können wir das ganz kurzfristig machen. Habe die ersten Würmer schon in der Schachtel.
Das im Magen von Fische Plastik ist, ist ja bekannt, ich kenne dieses Video und  in Japan strahlen schon die Thunfische 
Seit einigen Jahren greife ich dieses Thema auf und  spiegele es in einer anderen Form wieder - in der Kunst, das erste wurde in dem Buch Verbotene Städte vom Ministerium veröffentlicht. 

Der Angler hat aber in den früheren Jahren den Grund auch ganz schön beschwert.  Ich habe am Sockel von Helgland in jungen Jahren mal getaucht, da blühte der Sockel von farbigen Bleie und Pilker zierten ihn. In Hvide Sande bin ich einmal um die alte lange Mole geschwommen mit Flossen und Maske und habe mir Miesmuscheln gepflückt und dabei den Grund auch etwas gesäubert - deshalb brauch ich mir kaum noch Angelkram kaufen. Und wenn früher in Westfalen die Talsperren das Wasser abgelassen haben, dann kamen einige und suchten die Hot Spots der Angler auf, tonnenweise Grundbleie haben sie da rausgeholt, inzwischen sind sie ja in einigen Ländern verboten. 
Nun ist der Angler ja sehr sauber, der wirft ja nichts weg, der verliert es und ärgert sich gewaltig darüber. *lach  

@rainzor
ich werde im nördlichen Bereich, von den Esehäusern an, beim nächsten mal wenn ich nach HS fahre, jede Str. und Feldweg rechts ab zum Fjord fahren, damit ich das Schild finde - mache dann ein Foto und stelle es ein - fahre aber nur 3 km jeden Weg rein. Wenn ich keins finde Angel ich dort und wenn es montiert ist im Wasser, wo kein Weg ist, dann kann man angeln bis das Schild kommt. Normal müsste das in Nymindegab wo die Ese Häuser sind stehen, da man dort das Boot zu Wasser lässt bzw. immer dort, wo man mit dem Wagen ans Wasser fahren kann und Boote ins Wasser lassen kann.


----------



## rainzor (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo Otto,

wenn man von Nymindegab Richtung Hvide Sande fährt, kommt doch ca. 3 km nach den Esehäusern ein Parkplatzschild, welches nach rechts weißt.
Der Parkplatz ist dann hinter einer Düne direkt am Fjord. Dort ist auch eine Lücke im Schilfgürtel, so das man dort angeln, oder auch ein Boot slippen kann.
An der Stelle müßte nach seiner Beschreibung das Schild stehen. Ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht, warum kein Schild an den Esehäusern steht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juli 2019)

Oh da war ich heute und da hab ich jetzt bewusst keins gesehen, da waren auch welche mit dem Kanu.


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2019)

@rainzor
Rainer, ich kenne den Parkplatz - war dort drei vier mal  in den Jahren - werde dort mal ein Foto vom Schild machen. Vielleicht ist das Privatgebiet und man hat dieses gemacht, damit sich dort keine Müllplatz bildet - ist ein schöner Platz , wo man gut sein Boot zu Wasser bringen kann.
Ich kann das natürlich nicht verstehen, denn wo die Esehäuser stehen, das war ja mal in früheren Jahren der einzige Hafen, den Dänemark an der Westküste hatte - da gab es noch kein Esbjerg oder Hvide Sande - dort liegt ja ein Schiff und auch Boote vom Museum in Nymindegabe, die dort Fahrten machen. Das sind auch einige Ecken die schon einen Schutz benötigen, so sehe ich es.  An den beiden Stegen, da angelt ja jeder sogar das kleinste Kind vom Anleger - dort ist aber auch in Richtung Nymindegab die Verbindung zum südlichen Teil durch eine großes Rohr, damit ein Wasseraustausch stattfindet wo ständig eine kleine Strömung ist.
Dieser Bereich ist auch die Kinderstube einer Maränen Art (Held) die im Fjord vorkommt - da müsste in meinen Augen auch ein Angelverbot normaler Weise sein.


----------



## Scabbers (19. Juli 2019)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej otto,
> am Wochenende soll es ja regnen, mal abwarten.
> Ein Freund kommt morgen noch hoch und dann können wir es ja nächste Woche nochmal mit den Aalen versuchen. Dann kommen ein paar leute zusammen.
> Bg Carsten



Na, bei dem Versuch auf Aal wäre ich auch doch auch gerne dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt! Haltet mich mal bitte auf dem Laufenden hier oder auch gerne PN!


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2019)

@ Scabbers,
normal machen wir das nicht, weil wir gierig sind - aber weil du es bist machen wir eine ausnahme. *lach
Außerdem finde ich es besser wenn mehrere sich über den aal unterhalten, die besten fangmethoden anwenden, jeder eine andere und trotzdem keinen am haken bekommen. Dann können wir sagen, egal was und wie wir es angeboten haben - es hat nichts genutzt .


----------



## Scabbers (19. Juli 2019)

@LAC
Von gierig bin ich weit entfernt, aber zusammen sitzen, Angeln, Geschichten austauschen, gemeinsam Anstoßen und auch ohne Fisch zufrieden nach Hause gehen - da bin ich dabei!


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2019)

@Scabbers 
dann bist du dabei - so sehe ich das auch !


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Juli 2019)

Hej 
Ich/wir wollen morgen Abend mal den Aalen nachstellen, wer dabei sein will kommt vorbei. 
Otto mit Dir rechne ich fest  nachher versuchen wir es nochmal in der Brandung, weniger als letztes mal kanns ja nicht werden.
Bg Carsten


----------



## bloozer (23. Juli 2019)

Brandungsangeln läuft gerade gut. Habe die Tage innerhalb kurzer Zeit einige Platten fangen können. Wird schon Makrele an der Mole gefangen?


----------



## LAC (23. Juli 2019)

@ Carsten Heidorn
Carsten,  morgen Abend, kann ich mich frei machen, die Kinder sind zwar in unserem Sommerhaus in Vejers und Frauchen ist dort auch. kleines Grillfest. Jedoch zwischen 19.30 und 20.00 könnte ich in Hvide Sande sein. Treffen neben dem Angelladen in der Gaststätte, wo wir uns auch getroffen haben.
Es wäre schön, wenn noch einige Member kommen würden.


----------



## Zwiebel (23. Juli 2019)

Komme gerade von der Mole noch keine makrelen da.


----------



## HoHo (24. Juli 2019)

Moin Zusammen 

Bin auch grad in Bjerregård. Wie angelt ihr auf Aal in Hvide Sande im Hafen? Klassisch mit Grundblei, oder mit einer Posenmontage?
Gruss HoHo


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2019)

@Zwiebel
Die Makrelen, die waren ja schon da,  sogar bis an der Schleuse haben sie vor einigen Wochen welche gefangen, was ja selten vorkommt. Die sind den ganzen Sommer da wobei sie nicht so am Haken gehen wir Heringe  und die lange Moe ist doch ein idealer Angelplatz, jedoch gefährlich.
@HoHo
Ich betreibe die Angelei nicht klassisch mit Grundblei - das geht jedoch auch, das ist sogar spannend, da dann auch andere Tiere z.B. Krabben knabbern.
Jeder hat ja so seine bestimmt Technik, wie man Fischarten in unterschiedlichen Gewässern am Haken bekommt. Klassisch mit Grundblei ist ja die gängigste in Seen, Fließgewässer wobei ich den Köder in Hvide Sande etwa 3 m über Grund anbiete - da können dann aber auch andere Fischarten anbeißen - jedoch selten. Ich füttere dann aber keine Krabben, da diese ja einen sehr guten Geruchssinn. Ein Member (broesel) vom Anglerboard und spitzen Naturfotograf hat mal ein Filmchen darüber gedreht, wie schnell die Krabben diesen Geruch wahrnehmen und gezielt aus weiter Entfernung zum Köder über Grund laufen bzw. auchr über Grund noch was vom Köder holen.


----------



## HoHo (24. Juli 2019)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich hatte es fast befürchtet mit den Krabben..ist ja zu hause nicht anders..werd mal ein bissl ausprobieren. Ob und was geht.. Tauwurm dran und ab geht's


----------



## Scabbers (24. Juli 2019)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej
> Ich/wir wollen morgen Abend mal den Aalen nachstellen, wer dabei sein will kommt vorbei.
> Otto mit Dir rechne ich fest  nachher versuchen wir es nochmal in der Brandung, weniger als letztes mal kanns ja nicht werden.
> Bg Carsten



Ich wollte heute Abend erst mal auf die Mole schauen und würde dann evtl. zum Aal-Angeln dazustoßen. Ihr müsst mir nur verraten wo!


----------



## raxrue (24. Juli 2019)

HoHo schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich hatte es fast befürchtet mit den Krabben..ist ja zu hause nicht anders..werd mal ein bissl ausprobieren. Ob und was geht.. Tauwurm dran und ab geht's




Lote die Tiefe an der Mole (Schleuse) und geh dann mit Fischfetzen an Pose  20-30 cm über Grund...1 Meter an den Eisenpoltern reicht..also eigendlich nur die Rute übers Wasser halten und die schnurr laufen lassen..


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. Juli 2019)

Ottos Wagen hab ich ja gesehen aber ihn nicht, klassisch verpasst.


----------



## okram24 (24. Juli 2019)

Die nächsten Tage sollte es laut Windfinder Ost-wind geben und auch nicht zu viel Welle. Da müssten doch die Makrelen wieder unter Land kommen und von der Mole zu fangen sein?


----------



## Scabbers (24. Juli 2019)

@okram24
Die Aussichten sind gut und ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall schon mal mein Glück von der Nordmole versuchen. Jetzt gerade lasse ich den Abend an der Schleuse ausklingen. Wollte eigentlich auf Aal hinter der Fischhalle, aber alles mit Ruten voll. Wer wars?


----------



## kfs (25. Juli 2019)

Was ist aus der Aalaktion geworden ? Wurde was gefangen ? Wollte auch dazustossen . Bin dann  aber an der Mole hängen geblieben und habe Makrelen gezogen


----------



## kfs (25. Juli 2019)

Achso heute morgen waren keine Makrelen da


----------



## Scabbers (25. Juli 2019)

kfs schrieb:


> Achso heute morgen waren keine Makrelen da


Heute vormittag war das Saugbaggerschiff vor der Nordmole im Einsatz, da ging logischerweise nix. Ich war mal für ne halbe Stunde da und wieder weg. Na ja, die nächsten Tage ist ja auch noch Ostwind angesagt.


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2019)

@ Carsten Heidorn
Ich habe den wagen extra am angelladen stehen gelassen und dann bin ich rumgelaufen und euch gesucht, jedoch nicht gefunden. Gut das du noch mal geschaut hast, waren ja schöne stunden, ich habe viel gelabert und dabei die anschläge verpasst. Hat mir gefallen - Danke auch an Frauchen.
@kfs
Was ist aus der aalaktion geworden ? Ich bin etwas verspätet dazu gestoßen. Carsten und seine frau hatten schon ein platz im hafen ausgesucht und das ganze gebiet abgefischt. Ich habe dann auch noch mein glück dort versucht und entweder zu laut gesprochen oder beim  genauen einwurf die aale verscheucht.
Wir haben uns nett unterhalten und die bisse gar nicht registriert - dann und wann zupfte es zwar, waren aber krabben. Etwa 1,5 std. haben wir geangelt.
Als köder hatte ich heringsstücke, hatte zwar würmer gegraben, sind jedoch alle aus der dose in der nacht gekrabbelt, da von den feriengästen bei uns ein kind die dose geöffnet hat, aber nicht richtig mehr zu gemacht hat. War ein schöner abend, als ich anfangen wollte zu  zählen schaute ein aal aus dem Wasser und brüllte hier bin ich.


----------



## bloozer (26. Juli 2019)

Wurden gestern Abend Makrelen von der Nordmole gefangen?


----------



## Scabbers (26. Juli 2019)

Keine Ahnung, ob gestern Makrelen gefangen wurden, aber heute wurde ohne Ende gefangen. Ich hatte in knapp 2 Stunden 20 Makrelen und habe mich dann zum Auto zurück gequält.


----------



## bloozer (26. Juli 2019)

Hört sich sehr gut an! Überall auf der ganzen Mole? Auch schon vom Strand? Den ganzen Tag? Und hat jeder gefangen?


----------



## Scabbers (27. Juli 2019)

An der Spitze alle. Die Angler standen entlang der ganzen Mole bis zum Strand und beim Zurücklaufen hatte auch einer am Strand eine Makrele am Haken.


----------



## bloozer (27. Juli 2019)

Super, um wieviel Uhr warst du da? Bzw wurde den ganzen Tag gefangen?


----------



## Scabbers (28. Juli 2019)

bloozer schrieb:


> Super, um wieviel Uhr warst du da? Bzw wurde den ganzen Tag gefangen?


Mal ist der Schwarm da, mal nicht. Morgens und abends ist aber häufig eine gute Zeit.


----------



## eislander (28. Juli 2019)

Wie sah es denn heute an der Markrelenfront aus ?
Könnte evtl. In einer Woche in HS vorbeischauen. Eislander


----------



## bloozer (28. Juli 2019)

Heute ging die Post ab. Es wurde fast überall eimerweise Fisch gefangen...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

eine Frage zur Mole:
Macht es überhaupt Sinn, dort mit einem kleinen, angelbegeisterten Kind hin zu gehen, oder wäre es nicht, von den Erfordernissen ans Gerät und Wurftechnik abgesehen, zu gefährlich?
Ich denke da an Leute, die beim Werfen ohne um sich zu schauen nach hinten ausholen, schwere Bleie, Mehrhakensysteme, Touristen, hohe Wellen, u.s.w.

VG


----------



## bloozer (29. Juli 2019)

Wenn dann an den Strand gehen. Es müssten allerdings mindestens zwei Tage Ostwind sein, damit die Makrelen überhaupt vor Ort sind. Gestern wurde aber auch sehr gut vom Strand gefangen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juli 2019)

Ich meinte eigentlich Grundangeln auf Flunder mit Buttsystem von der Mole aus.
Wird das dort nicht gemacht?

Was für eine Rute und Montage wird denn für Makrelen vom Ufer aus hauptsächlich genutzt?


----------



## eislander (29. Juli 2019)

Das Angeln auf der Mole ist gefährlich und für Kinder keine Option. Sie besteht aus großen Steinblöcken die mit dem Bagger chaotisch  aufgeschichtet wurden. Man muss suchen um einen ordentlichen Standplatz zu finden und braucht rutschfeste  Schuhe denn die Steine sind oft auch nass und glitschig.
Angeln tun die meisten mit Markrelenvorfach und davor einen Pilker. Besser ist eigentlich mit Pose oder  Wasserkugel, Vorfach und Haken mit Fischfetzen.
Otto hat das mehrfach genauer beschrieben. Einfach mal im Forum " kramen "  Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2019)

@ Mr. Sprock
Wie unser Member eislander es schon erwähnt hat, mit einem Kleinkind ist es sehr gefährlich. Selbst ich als erfahrener Angler habe dort einmal an der alten Mole Probleme bekommen, Ich wollte mich von einem Stein zum anderen mit einer Hand ziehen, Stand schon mit dem linken Fuß auf dem neuen Steine , da rutscht meine Hand vom Stein und ich verlor das Geleichgewicht und viel mit dem Rücken zwischen zwei Steine, wo ich große Probleme hatte, aus dem Loch zu kommen, zum Glück war mein Kopf nicht im Wasser und hat kein Stein berührt, da ich den Kopf auf meine Brust gedrückt habe beim Fall , Wenn mein Hinterkopf den Stein berührt hätte, wäre ich vielleicht besinnungslos geworden und wenn ich beim Sturz mich gedreht hätte, was man ja kaum beeinflussen kann, dann wäre ich mit dem Kopf im Wasser gelandet, Fällt ein Kleinkind zwischen zwei Steine, dann kannst du auf dem Bauch liegen und die Hand reichen, da kommt das Kind nicht dran und kletterst du rein dann stecken zwei im Wasser. Da gehört kein Kleinkind hin - auch wenn er die Angelei liebt.
Sollte dort mal ein tödlicher Ausgang sein, dann darf dort nur der  Weg benutzt werden
Hinzu kommt, dort sind  viele  Weltmeister, die die eigenartigsten Wurfmethoden haben, nicht das der kleine auf einmal keine Unterlippe mehr hat oder durch die Luft fliegt, weil ein Angler ihn gefangen hat.
Die Angler sind ja förmlich, wenn es fluppt im Rausch und haben nur noch Makrele im Kopf und die Wurftechnik und womit sie angeln ist zum Teil sehenswert und sagen genug aus.

Du kannst die Makrelen auch auf der südlichen Seite von der Nordmole am Anfang aber auch von Land fangen. Ich angele gerne mit Fischfetzen, da die Makrele nach dem Geruch geht - beim Paternoster, muss du förmlich die Makrelen suchen - hast jedoch dann mehrere dran, was aber kein schöner Drill ist, da sie in allen Richtungen schwimmen. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auf Makrele gehen, weil ja wirklich viele gefangen werden, kann aber auch Anlerlatein nur sein, da ja nur wenige die Wahrheit posten - ich habe keine gefangen, aber mein Nebenmann.
Wünsch viel Glück, daß der kleine welche fängt - wenn du noch länger in Hvide Sande bist - kannstt Du gerne mit dem Kleinen kommen, wenn ich auf Makrele gehe.
Gebe aber keine Garantie.
Gruß


----------



## eislander (31. Juli 2019)

Hey, Otto
wir werden wohl am kommenden So. Abend in HS sein und bis Di. Morgen bleiben. Bist du dann im Lande ? Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (31. Juli 2019)

@ eislander 
ich bin im Lande und will auch noch einige Makrelen fangen - kann aber noch nicht genau sagen wann, habe einige Gäste bei mir, da ist ein junger Angler drunter, den habe ich schon alle guten Fangplätze gezeigt und er hat auch vom Hecht über Barsch und Platte sowie ein Wolfsbarsch schon gefangen - ist nur noch am Strahlen. Mit dem will ich noch auf Makrele gehen. Wir können ein Termin ausmachen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## eislander (31. Juli 2019)

Das wäre schön. Könnte man mal wieder schnacken.
Es ginge bei mir So. Abend oder Montag. Gruß  Eislander


----------



## carpdoc (1. August 2019)

hallo zusammen, ich habe da mal eine frage,zwischen Hvide Sande und Thorsminde gibt es ja auch einige seen,zb. Husby SO oder Norre so, wie sieht es da aus ,mit dem fischen ?


----------



## LAC (1. August 2019)

@eislander
Sonntag ab 20 Uhr können wir es mal versuchen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

danke für alle Antworten!
Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass es auf der Mole eine Art schmale Straße gibt, aber auch bei so einer gut begehbaren oder befahrbaren Mole kann es gefährlich werden, wenn die Leute beim Ausholen nicht nach hinten schauen.

Ich stelle mir die Angelei mit Fischfetzen auch gar nicht so wenig spannend vor.
Für ein kleines Kind ist es aber nichts, eine lange Rute zu halten. Die wäre aber nötig, denke ich.



LAC schrieb:


> Selbst ich als erfahrener Angler habe dort einmal an der alten Mole Probleme bekommen, Ich wollte mich von einem Stein zum anderen mit einer Hand ziehen, Stand schon mit dem linken Fuß auf dem neuen Steine , da rutscht meine Hand vom Stein und ich verlor das Geleichgewicht und viel mit dem Rücken zwischen zwei Steine, wo ich große Probleme hatte, aus dem Loch zu kommen, zum Glück war mein Kopf nicht im Wasser und hat kein Stein berührt, da ich den Kopf auf meine Brust gedrückt habe beim Fall , Wenn mein Hinterkopf den Stein berührt hätte, wäre ich vielleicht besinnungslos geworden und wenn ich beim Sturz mich gedreht hätte, was man ja kaum beeinflussen kann, dann wäre ich mit dem Kopf im Wasser gelandet


Da hast du echt Glück gehabt, dass du mit dem Kopf nicht angeschlagen bist. Das möchte niemand erleben.
Danke fürs Angebot vorbeikommen zu können! Ich werde gar nicht dort sein.
Für den Kleinen hatte ich nur gefragt, da ich ihn gut kenne und weiß, dass er dort oben gerne aktiv werden würde.
Ich denke, die Sache ist abgeblasen, was vielleicht auch gut ist. In nächsten Jahr sieht es womöglich anders aus.

TL und allen viel Spaß mit den Makrelen und auch sonst!


----------



## LAC (2. August 2019)

Mr. Sprock
Das mit den Fischfetzen ist wirklich spannend, denn die Makrele ist ja ein kleiner Thunfisch - ein Muskelpaket, wenn ich eine am Haken habe, dann entwickelt sich ein fantastischer Drill, da dieses Kraftpaket schöne Fluchtversuche macht und es spannend bleib bis sie gelandet ist. Das ist ein ganz spannender Drill, den man nicht bei einem Paternoster hat, da denke ich immer ich hole ein Weihnachtsbaum raus und habe Angst das die Rute bricht. Du hast dann aber drei oder vier dran, wenn Du den Schwarm triffst.
Die alte nördlich Mole, hatte ja einen Gehweg und vorne wo das Leuchtfeuer stand, auch noch ein runder Platz mit einer umsäumten Spritzmauer. Jedoch von der "Gehweg " bis zum Wasser kletterte man über glitschige große Felsbrocken in den unterschiedlichsten Formen. Wo eine kleine begehbare Plattform ein Stein hatte, da standen zwei Angler, welche auf schräge Steine und einige standen breitbeinig wie ein Bär auf  zwei Steinen und pruzelten wie eine Knicker über die Steine, wenn eine Welle kam 
Ich habe schon mal in meinem Leben auf Teneriffa einen gesehen, der von einer Welle förmlich beim Angeln erst über Steine und dann ins Wasser gespült wurde. Die angel hat er weggeworfen, damit er sich an den Steinen mit den Händen etwas länger halten konnte, bis die nächste Welle kam.
Es ist wirklich gefährlich und man muss im Vorfeld die richtigen Gedanken haben und sicheren Plätze suchen - wenn du von der welle erwischt wirst, bist du ein Spielball des Meeres.


----------



## carpdoc (2. August 2019)

carpdoc schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich habe da mal eine frage,zwischen Hvide Sande und Thorsminde gibt es ja auch einige seen,zb. Husby SO oder Norre so, wie sieht es da aus ,mit dem fischen ?


moin , kann denn keiner was zu diesen gewässer was sagen ? oder will man nicht ? VG.


----------



## okram24 (2. August 2019)

carpdoc schrieb:


> moin , kann denn keiner was zu diesen gewässer was sagen ? oder will man nicht ? VG.


Nach meiner Erfahrung angeln die Boardies hier nur im Meer/Fjord und eventuell noch am Forellensee oder der Skjern Au. Über die von dir erwähnten Seen habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren hier im Hvide Sande Thread noch nichts gelesen!


----------



## raxrue (3. August 2019)

carpdoc schrieb:


> moin , kann denn keiner was zu diesen gewässer was sagen ? oder will man nicht ? VG.



Nette Gewässer..aber ich hab auch erstmal Googeln müssen....vielleicht war Otto schon mal dort und weiss was....


----------



## carpdoc (3. August 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Nette Gewässer..aber ich hab auch erstmal Googeln müssen....vielleicht war Otto schon mal dort und weiss was....


ja find ich auch und sehen groß aus , im Netz ist auch nichts zu finden,ich war noch nie dort, werde aber im Oktober 5 Tage in der gegend sein und dachte vieleicht kann man da fischen, habe auch noch nie vom ufer aus im Meer geangelt. VG.


----------



## eislander (3. August 2019)

Man kommt an die genannten Seen sehr schwer ran. Sie sind sehr flach und haben ausgedehnte Schilfzohnen. Ich habe dort jedenfalls keine vernünftige Angelmöglichkeit entdeckt.  Gruß  Eislander


----------



## carpdoc (3. August 2019)

eislander schrieb:


> Man kommt an die genannten Seen sehr schwer ran. Sie sind sehr flach und haben ausgedehnte Schilfzohnen. Ich habe dort jedenfalls keine vernünftige Angelmöglichkeit entdeckt.  Gruß  Eislander


Hallo Eislander, vielen Dank für deine auskunft, dann muß ich wohl doch ans Meer ..... wird schon schief gehen. Danke an alle die geantwortet habe .VG


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. August 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Das mit den Fischfetzen ist wirklich spannend, denn die Makrele ist ja ein kleiner Thunfisch - ein Muskelpaket, wenn ich eine am Haken habe, dann entwickelt sich ein fantastischer Drill, da dieses Kraftpaket schöne Fluchtversuche macht und es spannend bleib bis sie gelandet ist


Ich kenne die nur vom Fliegenfischen an der NL Küste. Ja, die haben an der Fliegenrute Spaß gemacht und ich erinnere mich, dass man dem Schwarm immer ziemlich schnell hinterherlaufen musste.
Was für eine Rute wird denn fürs Fischfetzenangeln verwendet (Tele/Steck, Länge, WG)?


----------



## eislander (4. August 2019)

Hallo Otto,
sind gut in HS angekommen.  Wenn Du es dir passt  könnten wir uns treffen.  Eislander


----------



## eislander (4. August 2019)

Hallo Otto, diese Fische werden an der Außenmole mit Fischfetzen auf Grund gefangen. Was ist das für einer ?  Eislander


----------



## LAC (4. August 2019)

@ Mr. Sprock
Ich habe nur zwei Angeln - es sind preiswerte Knüppel für die Fische in Hvide Sande d.h. Hering, Hornhecht, Makrele und Aal.
Damit fange ich aber auch Hecht und Barsche mit. Für Granaten d.h. Hochsee, habe ich jedoch andere Rollen und Ruten 
@ eislander
Ich stehe in den Startlöchern - müssen ein Termin jedoch ausmachen  
Ich sehe kein Bild von den Fischen, die auf der Außenmole mit Fischfetzen  auf Grund gefangen werden.


----------



## eislander (4. August 2019)

Ich bekomme die Bilder  nicht in das Forum rübergeladen. Ich denke es sind Holzmarkrelen aber es ist lange her das ich sie gesehen habe und deshalb bin ich nicht sicher. 
Wir sind gerade beim Abendessen, danach könnten wir losfahren  aber du hast die Aktion unter Kontrolle , sag ob und was dir passt. Ich hab nur den Rotwein. Eislander


----------



## eislander (5. August 2019)

Hallo Otto,  bist du auch auf Wats App zu erreichen ?  Mehrere Angler meinten sie hätten " Held " gefangen. Auf WA kann ich dir ein Bild schicken.  Eislander


----------



## angler1996 (5. August 2019)

ich hab das vor Jahren mal am Nachbar- Fjord (Staddil) mit Köfi versucht , nachdem ich irgendwo eine Lücke gefunden hatte - die Ergebnisse waren nicht wirklich gut;-))


----------



## LAC (6. August 2019)

@ Eislander
Ich bin ein alter bock, mich kann man nur telefonisch oder über mail erreichen, dann und wann auch beim angeln und übers anglerboard, da schaue ich vor dem schlafen mal kurz rein.  Momentan jedoch sehr schlecht am standort, da ich viel unterwegs bin. Der held wird des öfteren gefangen - ich hatte auch schon welche am haken, kenne genau die stellen im fjord wo sie laichen. Ich kenne einige stellen, da sind zur laichzeit hunderte, die du von land aus sehen kannst - in nähe der esehäuser laichen sie auch.
Im internet ist ein sehr guter unterwasserfilm darüber zu sehen - hunderte die ganz schön wild sind, kann dir aber nicht mehr sagen ob es ein naturschutzverein war oder die fischereibehörde die ihn eingestellt hat. 
Diese fischart hatte ja probleme, durch die landwirtschaft d.h.  okeraustragungen und vieles mehr der fließgewässer, die im ringköbingfjord fließen  - es legte sich eine schmutzfilm förmlich über die eier wie ein teppich, die dann verpilzten . Heute ist die Wasserqualität im fjord wieder besser geworden dank der anderen öffnungszeiten der schleusen.
Heute (dienstag) 06.08.  hatte ich vor an der mole mal auf Makrele zu gehen -  Mein freund und bordie:  @olav-aus-zuff,
ist auch da - muss ihn noch telefonisch erreichen, jedenfalls werde ich in den nächsten tagen noch zwei mal nach hvide sande fahren - kannst ja auch kommen, wenn du da bist bzw. kannst


----------



## rainzor (6. August 2019)

@eislander 

Ich hab dir eine Nachricht geschickt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## eislander (6. August 2019)

Otto, klappt an der Mole leider nicht. Sind schon auf dem Heimweg. Beim nächsten  Besuch klappt es vielleicht. Eislander


----------



## LAC (6. August 2019)

@ eislander - beim nächsten besuch wenn du in dänemark bist,  können wir im vorfeld einen angeltag planen.  Heute habe ich meinen freund Olaf, Member @ olav-aus-zuff   angerufen und auch getroffen - wir haben jedoch nicht geangel, da er mit frauchen die tage in vejers strand  verbringt  War auch super - beim nächsten treffen werden wir dann zuschlagen und fische fangen. Oalf ist ein guter angler und ein super mensch - er kennt sich auch aus , da er im wissenschaftlichen bereich in eines der größten naturkundemuseen eines landes in deutschland arbeitet. Er hat mir mal einen abguss von einem haifischzahn gemacht, der hat eine läge von 15 cm und ein breite von 12 cm
- super - ist ein scharfer zahn.
Zu der zeit bewegten wir uns noch wie die affen und konnten uns beim gehen mit gekrümmten fingern am boden abstützen. In der heutigen zeit,sieht das anders aus, da wird aus den reihen der angler der heringskönig in hvide sande  gewählt, da kreischen die zuschauer wenn er sich bewegt.


----------



## eislander (6. August 2019)

An der Nordmole hast du nicht nichts verpasst. Am So. wurden dort nach meiner Beobachtung eine Hand voll Markrelen an der Strandseite und 2 an der alten Hafeneinfahrt gefangen. Mo. hatte niemand einen Fisch und es regnete zeitweise  auch noch. Eislander


----------



## LAC (7. August 2019)

@eislander 
Mein freund, so ist das mit der angelei, wenn sie nicht da sind, kannst du keine fangen auch wenn du ein profi bist, du hast natürlich ein vorteil, wenn sie da sind und eine große chance welche zu fangen und die anderen müssen glück haben. 
Der angelplatz hvide sande, nimmt ja eine ganz besondere stellung in der angelei ein. Dort wird ein zuschauer, der sieht, wie dort die fischarten hering und hornhecht gefangen werden - innerhalb von 20 minuten zum angler. 
Besucht die  zwei angelgechäfte, lässt sich beraten und kauft sich für 25 Euro  eine spezialrute mit rolle und zusätzlich den  angelschein und dann fängt er heringe und hornhechte  und wenn der abfalleimer vom ferienhaus voll ist, dann hat er genug gefangen und belügt sich selbst, da er denket er wäre ein guter angler.

Dieses findet man nur in hvide sande, denn dort sind nicht nur angler sondern auch feriengäste, die über nacht angler werden, die normal mit der angelei nichts am hut haben, da dort ja auch ein laie welche fangen kann.
Die stadt hvide sande müsste vom anglerverband einen orden bekommen, denn sie trägt dazu bei, daß die angler nicht aussterben. Kleiner scherz am rande, jedoch mit wahrheit behaftet, denn die anlagen und reinigungshallen, die dort gebaut wurden, für die personen die dort fische fangen  - sind einmalig in europa und tragen dazu bei, daß die angler nicht mehr als schweine angesehen werden, von den zuschauern, da sie jetzt die innereien und schuppen ordentlich entsorgen können und nicht in der gegend rum schmeißen. 
Jeder mensch ist ja auch anders veranlagt, hot spots die ich im internet öffentlich vorgestellt  habe, entwickelten sich innerhalb eines jahres am ringköbingfjord  zur müllkippe, das ist die wahrheit -  ob es mitglieder waren, kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls angler die sich informiert haben, denn der dreck fällt ja nicht vom himmel.


----------



## bonobo (8. August 2019)

Immer wenns nach DK (Ecke Hvide Sande) geht, ist dieser Thread hier Pflicht. Schön wie hier geholfen wird. Ich brauche nun auch "Nachhilfe" zum Brandungsangeln bei Sondervig im September. Ich will mal über Nacht los... 

Ist dort auch mit Aal zu rechnen und wie stehen die Chancen auf Dorsch?


----------



## Astacus74 (8. August 2019)

Hallo Bonobo,

wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Oktober im Bereich Sondervig in der Brandung, gefangen haben wir Klieschen bis 30cm und Flundern bis 38cm, Aale und Dorsche sind nicht an die Haken gegangen.
Wie es im September aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (9. August 2019)

Hallo Bonobo,
freut mich, wenn ich dein posting lese, wo du erwähnst, daß hier im board die member ihr bestes geben und wirklich andere helfen, wenn sie ein frage stellen. Das machen die meisten hier und ich gebe auch mein bestes - wobei wir ja nicht alles wissen, denn die küste von der westlichsten spitze (Blavand) bis nördlich von hvide sande sind über 100 km und der brandungsangler hat gerade mal ein revier von 30 - 40 m wo er angelt.
Dort wo vorgelagerte muschelbänke sind, hat er eine bessere chance welche zu überlisten, da dort reichlich Nahrung ist. An dem genannten küstenstreifen  von mehr als 100 km habe ich nur an drei, vier stellen geangelt.  Ich kenne nur meine stellen, jedoch nicht das gebiet und weil ich nicht für eine oder zwei schollen fünf km laufe, sind meine stellen schnell erreichbar. z.B. in vejers gehe ich über die düne die vor unserem sommerhaus ist und dann kann ich dort angeln. Der strand borsmose, der ist ca. 2 ,5 km lang, wo ich  mit dem wagen drauf fahren kann - dort habe ich zwar reichlich glasaale mal gesehen aber noch nie einen aal gefangen im meer aber andere Fischarten. Achtung,- bei der auffahrt zum strand muss man sich rechts halten - sonst rutscht man im graben (wo der bach ist) und beim verlassen des strandes links halten.
Am Anfang vom ringköbigjord in bjerregard  war ich auch schon, wenn frauchen am strand will - habe ich auch gut gefangen (platte auf den muschelbänken) und im meer von der langen mole in hvide sande auch - sonst kenne ich keine plätze in der südlichen Nordsee von dk.
Weil ich dort alle fische die hier vorkommen, fangen kann und in hvide sande ob an der schleuse oder im meer an den molen, strand habe ich die meisten arten gefangen.
Wobei hvide sande für mich der beste platz ist in europa, wo du so geballt heringe und hornhechte fangen kannst.
Und in hanstholm am strand, da habe ich ein "ei" gelegt d.h. ich habe dort im rahmen der nordatlantischen kulturtage, mit einem gestrandeten zwergwal von 9m länge ein kleines kunstwerk erstellt, nach freigabe vom ministerium.http://www.lydumartcenter.com/kunst/walkunst.html


----------



## rainzor (9. August 2019)

Moin Otto,

im Anhang lade ich mal das Bild von Eislander hoch, welches er weiter oben angesprochen hatte.
Ist keinesfalls ein Helt, Eislander vermutet ja Holzmakrele. Ich finde, es sieht nach Maifisch aus. Es fehlen aber die schwarzen Flecken.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (10. August 2019)

@rainzor

Rainer, hier mal ein text von unserer webseite, wo ich für ein populationsprojekt, mehrere maifische (Finte und Alse) gefangen habe, die das dän. ministerium bekommen hat







Danish Institute for Fisheries
Research
Department of Inland Fisheries
Vejlsoevej 39
DK 8600 Silkeborg Denmark​
Jedoch auch ein Wissenschaftler aus düsseldorf, der hier im anglerboard vor jahren ein aufruf gemacht hat, da er das Projekt  mit den maifischen im rhein leitet.

Man kann die Fischarten kaum unterscheiden, sie haben den schwarzen punkt, jedoch die weiteren punkte sind nicht immer erkennbar.
Es ist eine Alse - da die anderen punkte ich nicht sehe, genau kann man es nur an den Kiemen erkennen - siehe meine Zeichnung.
 Kiemenbogen:  Finte/ links /        Alse / rechts






Ich bin speziell auf diese Fischart für wissenschaftliche Zwecke gegangen und habe sie nach mehreren versuchen bei voller strömung an der schleuse mit fischfetzen gefunden und gefangen - mehrere - liegt jedoch jahre zurück

Hier ein Auszug von unserer Webseite:
Außerdem fing Otto, eine Alse (Alosa alosa) siehe Foto. Ein seltener Gast, der Fisch wurde für die Wissenschaft (dänisches Populationsprojekt) abgegeben.
Anmerkung:






Die Finte (Alosa fallax) zählt zu den heringsartigen Fischen, sie unterscheiden sich von den Heringen durch den deutlichen schwarzen Fleck hinter den Kiemen oberhalb der Seitenlinie. Weitere Flecken in einer Reihe ziehen sich bis zum Ende der Rückenflosse auf jeder Körperseite hin, jedoch sind sie oft sehr schwach gefärbt bzw. verschwommen oder nicht erkennbar. Der Fisch hat ein Körper, der seitlich zusammengedrückt ist und seine Länge kann 50 cm erreichen, sein Gewicht etwa fünf Pfund - die der Hering nicht erreicht.

Ein naher Verwandter der Finte ist die Alse (Alosa alosa) der um die Jahrhundertwende noch sehr zahlreich vorhanden war, Carl Werner Schmidt-Luchs erwähnt in seinem Buch "Das Angeln im Meer vor westdeutschen Küsten", das von den Holländern in der Rheinmündung jährlich 200000 Fische (er galt als "Fisch der armen Leute") gefangen wurden danach nahmen die Fänge überall ab. Die Alse ist früher in Deutschland den Rhein aufwärts bis in den Neckar gestiegen. Der letzte Fisch wurde im Rhein bei Basel 1930 gefangen. Heute gilt er dort als ausgestorben, die Populationen sind zusammengebrochen und in den deutschen Nordseezuflüssen wird ihr Vorkommen nicht mehr oder nur selten beobachtet.

Interessant ist noch zu erwähnen, das ein Fang einer Alse eine kleine Sensation ist, da nach den Wissenschaftlern, die Alse sich von kleinen Planktontierchen die im Wasser schweben ernährt. Die von Otto gelandeten Maifische wurden jedoch auf Heringsfetzen gefangen, d.h. das die größeren Maifische auch räuberisch leben und auch kleine Fische vertilgen. Im Ringkøbing Fjord ist noch ein Bestand vorhanden.

.
.




​


----------



## bonobo (10. August 2019)

Hier bekommt man echt Antworten. Dafür an dieser Stelle einfach mal...Danke.

Für mich als Landratte verwunderlich, dass der Dorsch/Kabeljau nicht zu fangen ist. An der Ostsee durchaus ein gängiger Fang und mit Fangquote belegt. An der Nordsee quotenfrei, aber scheinbar unfangbar in der Brandung.

Wozu die Quote für die Ostsee? Aber das gehört hier nicht her.

Astacus, bei Deiner Nachricht musste ich echt lächeln. Schau mal in die Anlage, dort siehst Du meinen besten Fang vom letzten DK-Urlaub in 2016. Manche Dinge (38 cm) ändern sich einfach nicht.


----------



## LAC (10. August 2019)

@bonobo 
Gratulation für deinen fisch - freut mich !
Es freut mich aber auch, daß du unseren thread  gut findest, da du - wie du erwähnst - hier gute informationen bekommst. Unser thread zählt ja zu eines der größten im Anglerboard - da muss ja was wahres dran sein. Nun kenne ich ja einige, da wir mehrere jahre schon ein kleines boardie treffen in unserer region veranstalten - was immer super war. Ich nehme sie dann mit ins aquarium und erzähle ein wenig über die fische und den fjord und wie ich sie überliste, Der harte kern, aber auch die neuen, die dazu gestoßen sind , können alle ganz gut angeln und sind auch keine räuber, wie man sie  von hvide sande her kennt. Leider sind in der zwischenzeit schon einige verstorben. Seit jahren habe ich zu denen kontakt und es kommt viel freude auf, wenn wir dieses treffen haben.
In der südlichen nordsee da kommt doch kein kabeljau richtig vor, von den niederlanden bis nach blavand in dänemark ist wattenmeer - da bekommen die jungen (dorsche) man nennt sie in der nordsee kabeljau einen sonnenbrand und verenden.
Der in husum an der nordsee verkaufte fisch, ist ein dorsch aus der ostsee. Der professionelle fischfang, ist eines der fortschrittlichsten berufe - die können heute in 3000 m tiefe, die bergspitzen beobachten und genau abfischen und aus zig hunderten von Kilometern, werden sie informiert durch FAGs - welche fische da sind und die menge. Ein urlauber der etwas in der nordsee angelt, der ist ja das kleinste glied in der kette, der weis gar nicht was auf und in den weltmeeren passiert , durch die berufsfischerei bzw. wilddiebe.
Wer auch morgen noch fisch essen will, muss heute dazu beitragen, die zukunft der bestände zu sichern - deshalb setzt sich der staat ein mit schutzzonen  fangverbot usw.

Seit Beginn der industriellen fischerei anfang der 50iger jahre sind die fischbestände in den ozeanen um neunzig Prozent zurückgegangen -

Ein muss für jeden Angler, damit er geöffnete Augen bekommt, ist ein buch von Charles Clover - fisch kaputt - Vom Leerfischen der Meere und die Konsequenzen für die ganze Welt .Ich empfehle es jeden angler - dann sieht er,  alles mit anderen Augen.

Hier mal ein LinK: https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de/fisch-kaputt.950.de.html?dram:article_id=132845

Ich habe nach dem krieg als kind in cuxhaven anfang der 50iger jahre in den fischhallen zig thunfische liegen sehen  - die fischhallen sind inzwischen geschlossen. Die thunfische wurden mit langleinen gefangen Ich sah auch die walfangboote dort, mit ihren harpunen auf dem vorschiff - da ich als kind immer lebertran trinken musste, habe ich mir gewünscht, dass die wale immer den kampf gewinnen - wie so kinder denken.  Inzwischen sind jedoch Thunfische wieder in der Nordsee und forschungprojekte werden in zusammenarbeit mit anglern durchgeführt - tolles projekt.

Der fischereihafen in esbjerg ist geschlossen - da liegen Ölplattformen - und der nächste wird Hvide Sande sein - da die sich schon gedanken machen, auf welches bein bzw. welchen weg sie sie jetzt weiter laufen  - inustriehafen war im gespräch - passt ja gut zum Tourismus *lach - - diese städte sind entstanden wie goldgräberstädte und sterben auch wie diese - wenn kein fisch mehr da ist. Westfalen kennt das doch auch - die zechen sind alle zu, das sind heute parks und kultureinrichtungen gemacht, wo Großvater eine staublunge sich geholt hat.
Gruß


----------



## Riomar (11. August 2019)

Moin,
aktuelle Lage in Hvide Sande: WIND!!! Sind seit gestern hier und selbst zum Surfen war das zu heftig.  

Wenn es die nächsten Tage etwas ruhiger wird, wollen wir mal an die Schleuse oder in die Brandung (ohne 750 Gramm Blei nutzen zu müssen).


----------



## Sild (14. August 2019)

@bonobo
Moin Moin, haben im September 17 in Bjerregaard 30-35er Dorsche gefangen, als wir mit Watti auf Platte gegangen sind. Waren nicht viele, so 4-5 in einer Woche bei  ca.4 Sessions. Im Winter (Januar) hat die "gezielte" Brandungsangelei auf Dorsch nicht viel gebracht. Nur einmal an der Steilküste bei einem Leuchtturm (Bovbjerg Fyr) ebenfalls im Januar konnten wir ein paar überlisten - selbe Größenordnung. Uns ist die Mole in HS im Winter meist zu gefährlich, da soll angeblich etwas möglich sein.


----------



## LAC (15. August 2019)

@Sild 
Der Strand von Bjerregaard ist ja auch ein guter angelplatz, wenn man die Muschelbänke erwischt, fluppt es immer.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. August 2019)

Moin,
keiner mehr am angeln oder sind keine Fische mehr da?


----------



## anschmu (19. August 2019)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> keiner mehr am angeln oder sind keine Fische mehr da?


Fisch ist alle - Touris haben alles abgefischt !


----------



## SFVNOR (19. August 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Fisch ist alle - Touris haben alles abgefischt !



Da habt Ihr ja mit den 60 KG Forellenfilet ordentlich mitgeholfen


----------



## Azareus (20. August 2019)

Hi,
Werde nächste Woche wieder in Hvide Sande sein. Sind noch Makrelen da? Oder brauche ich das nicht mehr versuchen?
Grüße 
Aza


----------



## okram24 (20. August 2019)

Azareus schrieb:


> Hi,
> Werde nächste Woche wieder in Hvide Sande sein. Sind noch Makrelen da? Oder brauche ich das nicht mehr versuchen?
> Grüße
> Aza





Azareus schrieb:


> Hi,
> Werde nächste Woche wieder in Hvide Sande sein. Sind noch Makrelen da? Oder brauche ich das nicht mehr versuchen?
> Grüße
> Aza


Hallo Aza, 

zum Wochenende soll der Wind laut Windfinder abflauen und nächste Woche auf ost drehen, dann müßten die Makrelen eigentlich wieder an die Mole kommen, wenn der Saugbagger nicht gerade wieder alles aufwühlt!
Wäre schön, wenn du dann nächste Woche vom Nabel der Anglerwelt mal berichtest!
Gruß Marko


----------



## anschmu (21. August 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr ja mit den 60 KG Forellenfilet ordentlich mitgeholfen


Muß ich zu meiner Schande eingestehen , aber was am Haken ist muß mit , bin kein Freund von catch&release . Wäre aber ne gute Idee mal ne 60er Trutte nach Fang mal zurück zusetzen , mit den Worten : Wir haben jetzt genug gefangen . REICHT ! Möchte nicht wissen was dann am Teich los ist , bei den Nullfängern


----------



## LAC (25. August 2019)

@anschmu
auch ich bin kein freund von catch&release, was bei mir am haken hängt nehme ich mit, wenn es im rahmen der bestimmung liegt.
Wobei ich einen put und take see, wo keine fangbegrenzung ist, ich auch leer fischen würde, wenn es klappen würde,  da es in meinen augen ein lebendiger fischladen ist.
Zwischen den natürlichen seen und die von menschenhand gebuddelten löchern mit fische drin, trennen sich welten, da sie ganz andere Zielvorstellungen haben, die man nicht vergleichen kann.
Das eine ist ein biotop mit ausgewogenen fischbestand und das andere ein geldeinnahmequelle.

Ich habe mir die anlage mal angesehen, die sieht ja ganz gut aus, obwohl fast jeder meter genutzt worden ist - glaube schon, das man dort an bestimmten ecken gut welche überlisten kann- wenn er ständig besetzt. Der betreiber ist aber auch gut im internet vertreten, wo er den fischbesatz veröffentlicht. Da sind profis am werken - das sehe ich auf den ersten blick, solche anlagen kann man auch nicht vergleichen, wo ein bauer ein loch hinterm kuhstall buddelt bis grundwasser da ist. Trotzdem, gehen einige angler dort leer aus und andere fangen reichlich und posten dieses - wobei man da auch sieben muss, da einige nicht zählen können.


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2019)

warum man jemand kritisiert, der an an einer kommerziellen Anlage Fische mitnimmt - äh K.A.

war eigentlich diesen Sommer mal einer mir der Solea unterwegs , also 10h an aufwärts ? und mag dazu etwas schreiben?
Danke und viele Grüße nach Hvide Sande


----------



## okram24 (27. August 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Aza,
> 
> zum Wochenende soll der Wind laut Windfinder abflauen und nächste Woche auf ost drehen, dann müßten die Makrelen eigentlich wieder an die Mole kommen, wenn der Saugbagger nicht gerade wieder alles aufwühlt!
> Wäre schön, wenn du dann nächste Woche vom Nabel der Anglerwelt mal berichtest!
> Gruß Marko


Hallo Aza, 

wie sieht es aus mit den Makrelen? 
Das Wetter scheint ja zu stimmen? 
Lag ich mit meiner Prognose richtig? 
Ein kleiner Bericht wäre super! 
Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (27. August 2019)

@angler1996
Da gebe ich dir recht, an einer kommerziellen anlage, kann  jeder angler  - wenn keine fangbegrenzung ist - den laden leer fischen.
Dürfen aber nur zwei oder drei mitgenommen werden, bzw. nach Stückzahl berechnet und  es werden die fische versteckt, bzw. falsche
angaben gemacht, damit der angler günstig fisch ergattert, dann  sollte er eine richtige strafe bezahlen. So wie ich in den zig jahren von anglern aber auch von den betreibern gehört habe  - die sind ja nicht blind -  werden ja mit den unterschiedlichsten methoden  - fische gefangen bzw. die fangmenge nicht eingehalten - wenn zwei angler zusammen sind und einer nichts fängt, dann angelt der andere einfach mehr - was ja auch nicht erlaubt ist. weil sie zusammen noch nicht die stückzahl erreicht haben.
Nach dem motto, viel fangen und wenig bezahlen - das möchte fast jeder, das geht auch, wenn man angeln kann und fische sind da, da jeder betreiber seine eigene methode hat, wie er den besatz durchführt.

@okram24 
Marko, kann sein das ich noch mal auf makrele gehe - wetter ist traumhaft - wenn berichte ich. 
LG


----------



## Azareus (28. August 2019)

Moin,
ich war bisher lediglich einmal auf der nördlichen Mole. Eine haben es auf Makrele versucht, aber habe keine Fische gesehen. Das war allerdings Sonntag. Es ist sehr warm hier. Da war ich mit Familie und Hunden lieber im Schatten. 
Zweimal war ich 2Std auf Forelle los. Es waren Unmengen Fische im Teich, aber beißen wollten sie nicht. Warte auf ein bisschen mehr Wind oder einen Schauer um es dann nochmal zu versuchen. 
Beste Grüße 
Aza


----------



## minirummi (28. August 2019)

Hallo Marko

Makrelen liefen auf den Molen am Sonntag, Montag u. Dienstag gut bis sehr gut...
An den Forellenseen ging in den letzten Tagen eher weniger...
Hoffe das ändert sich morgen


----------



## Azareus (29. August 2019)

Moin,
3x in No gewesen, insgesamt 7 Stunden, und 3x Schneider geblieben. Der See ist voll mit Fisch, aber die haben einfach auf nichts reagiert. Habe ich so noch nicht erlebt, irgendwann beißt sonst immer was. Aber dafür war es schön ruhig, würde trotzdem wieder hinfahren. Wenn man jetzt den Tag erwischt wo sie fressen hat man den Jackpot.
Auf Makrele habe ich es nicht mehr versucht, war einfach zeitlich nicht drin. Soll wohl aber was gegangen sein.
Gruß 
Aza


----------



## rainzor (29. August 2019)

Moin,

in Zukunft müssen wohl auch stärkere Ruten mit nach HS:


https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...-Erde-in-Nordsee-vor-Daenemark-gesichtet.html


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (1. September 2019)

@rainzor
Rainer, in den 8oiger jahren habe ich einige hundshaie in der nordsee gefangen.Zu der zeit boomte der fang von haien, alle angler wollte haie fange, vor helgoland wurden dornhaie und hundshaie sowie katzenhaie gefangen. Ich habe damals ein ehemaliges franz.forschungsschiff gechartert - die eltra von kapitän nay, das war  zu der zeit, der einzige kahn mit der besten ausrüstung , der auch sonar an bord hatte.
https://anglerboard.de/media/kapitaen-nay-mit-ottos-hundshai-gefangen-am-borkum-riff-nordsee.3395/
Rund 80 heringe habe ich durch den wolf gedreht und rubby dubby - eine duftsprur gelegt-  und in dieser duftspur habe ich haie gefangen - insgesamt hatten wir über 3000 fische gefangen, an haie hatten wir vier oder fünf.  Damit es gut in den fachzeitungen veröffentlicht wurde, habe ich einige redakteure mitgenommen. Ich habe ja auch damals für solche magazine geschrieben habe, jedoch andere, als es noch honoriert wurde. 

In norwegen ging es den ganz großen am kragen, dort wurden extra für den haifanng spezialschiffe gebaut, damit sie im trondheimfjord den grönlandhai am haken bekamen bzw, mit dem kran am bord heben konnten. Inzwischen ist das alles schnee von gestern  - zum glück - da es nicht die feine art der angelei war. Außerdem existiert kaum noch ein angelkahn, weil die unterhaltung für solch ein kahn unvorstellbar sind und die angler die millionäre sind, haben eigene boote.


----------



## raxrue (1. September 2019)

Servus zusammen..hab letzte Woche Montag bei einem Kurzaufenthalt in Blavant eine 14 Stundentour auf der Solea gemacht...die Nordsee war Spiegelglatt und es gab auch niemanden welcher die Fische gefüttert hat...Fische hatten eine schöne Portionsgröße und es wurde alles gefangen über Dorsch,Knurrhahn,Makrelle und Leng...
Hat richtig Spass gemacht und wird auch mal wiederholt


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Servus zusammen..hab letzte Woche Montag bei einem Kurzaufenthalt in Blavant eine 14 Stundentour auf der Solea gemacht...die Nordsee war Spiegelglatt und es gab auch niemanden welcher die Fische gefüttert hat...Fische hatten eine schöne Portionsgröße und es wurde alles gefangen über Dorsch,Knurrhahn,Makrelle und Leng...
> Hat richtig Spass gemacht und wird auch mal wiederholt



Danke!!!


----------



## raxrue (1. September 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke!!!



Einfach nur Danke ?? ...ich fühl mich ein klein winzig Irritiert...Danke für was...


----------



## LAC (1. September 2019)

@raxrue 
das ist doch super, wenn die richtigen angler an board sind und das wetter stimmt, 
fluppt es auch bei der Solea, da sie ja oft schlecht gemacht wird.
Ich habe mal, mit jürgen breithardt, vor jahren als er noch lebte, das fangbuch vom kurt d.h. die Solea gesehen, 
das sah ganz gut aus bei den großen fahrten, da wir ja hier nicht die fangplätze das gelbe riff bzw. 
die norwegische rinne haben, wo ganz andere tiefen vorkommen und auch fischarten.   
Bei seegang kämpfen ja die meisten angler mit sich selbst, das habe ich mehrmals erlebt, als ich 
angler angesprochen habe, wenn sie vom schiff kamen, mit den worten na, was gefangen bekam ich
als antwort "lass mich zufrieden" das sagt ja genug aus.


----------



## anschmu (2. September 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Servus zusammen..hab letzte Woche Montag bei einem Kurzaufenthalt in Blavant eine 14 Stundentour auf der Solea gemacht...die Nordsee war Spiegelglatt und es gab auch niemanden welcher die Fische gefüttert hat...Fische hatten eine schöne Portionsgröße und es wurde alles gefangen über Dorsch,Knurrhahn,Makrelle und Leng...
> Hat richtig Spass gemacht und wird auch mal wiederholt


Großes Petri . ich hoffe du hattest viel Spaß und auch gut gefangen .


----------



## raxrue (2. September 2019)

Mir hat es sehr gut Gefallen...Fisch war auch echt okay...wenn natürlich einer darauf aus war die Kühlboxen vollzuangeln und davon jeder 3 Stück an Bord schleppt dann war es für diese schwierig...aber vielleicht sollten diese Leute ihren Fisch einfach kaufen...Kurt hat seine sache jedenfalls gut gemacht ...so mit Schwarm hinterherfahren und suchen...und das Wetter war ja mehr als nur gut...


----------



## LAC (2. September 2019)

Hallo, betreffend des Haifangs in der Nordsee, hatt ich ja gepostet, das es in den 80iger Jahren förmlich ein Boom war, reichlich Angler wollten Haie fangen und in Trontheim Fjord wurden Spezialboote für den Eishai oder Grönlandhai gebaut. Sie sind für die Berufsfischer geschützt, jedoch mit der Rolle können Angler sie überlisten.
Hier ein Link - da hat ein Angler im Kajak ein Grönlandhai bzw. Eishai gefangen.
https://www.bild.de/news/ausland/angeln/angler-faengt-riesigen-groenland-hai-39064144.bild.html


----------



## allrounderab (3. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am 07.09 bis 14.09.2019 mit einem Kollegen nach Sondervig. Auch wir haben eine Tour mit der Solea gebucht. Eine Tour am gelben Riff ebenfalls. Ansonsten wollten wir noch ein bißchen Forellen fischen gehen. Was ich noch nie gemacht habe, ist Heringsangeln bzw. Makrelenangeln. Sind denn noch Makrelen in Hvide Sande oder ggfs. schon die Heringe da? Mehr als 1 Tag werden wir das auch nicht tun. Ist zu der Zeit noch jemand vor Ort?

MfG
Aaron


----------



## raxrue (3. September 2019)

allrounderab schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre am 07.09 bis 14.09.2019 mit einem Kollegen nach Sondervig. Auch wir haben eine Tour mit der Solea gebucht. Eine Tour am gelben Riff ebenfalls. Ansonsten wollten wir noch ein bißchen Forellen fischen gehen. Was ich noch nie gemacht habe, ist Heringsangeln bzw. Makrelenangeln. Sind denn noch Makrelen in Hvide Sande oder ggfs. schon die Heringe da? Mehr als 1 Tag werden wir das auch nicht tun. Ist zu der Zeit noch jemand vor Ort?
> 
> ...




Nimm mal etwas größere Makrelenvorfächer mit..bei meiner Ausfahrt auf der Solea waren teilweise recht große (Fast Schwarze) Makrelen ??!! dabei..aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich welche waren..Kurt hatte einen anderen Namen dafür und für mich sahen sie mehr wie kleine Thuns aus...


----------



## okram24 (3. September 2019)

allrounderab schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre am 07.09 bis 14.09.2019 mit einem Kollegen nach Sondervig. Auch wir haben eine Tour mit der Solea gebucht. Eine Tour am gelben Riff ebenfalls. Ansonsten wollten wir noch ein bißchen Forellen fischen gehen. Was ich noch nie gemacht habe, ist Heringsangeln bzw. Makrelenangeln. Sind denn noch Makrelen in Hvide Sande oder ggfs. schon die Heringe da? Mehr als 1 Tag werden wir das auch nicht tun. Ist zu der Zeit noch jemand vor Ort?
> 
> ...


Ich bin zwar nicht vor Ort, würde es aber aufgrund der Wetterprognose bis spätestens nächste Woche Dienstag auf Makrelen versuchen, danach soll der Wind auf wesentlich drehen und stark auffrischen!


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (4. September 2019)

"Kurt hatte einen anderen Namen dafür und für mich sahen sie mehr wie kleine Thuns aus"

...Holzmakrele hat mehr Gräten aber zum räuchern gut geeignet...


----------



## raxrue (4. September 2019)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> "Kurt hatte einen anderen Namen dafür und für mich sahen sie mehr wie kleine Thuns aus"
> 
> ...Holzmakrele hat mehr Gräten aber zum räuchern gut geeignet...




Ja...es könnten Stöcker gewessen sein..


----------



## raxrue (4. September 2019)

Google hilft 

https://ruteundrolle.de/2017/11/16/der-stoecker/


----------



## .nadro. (9. September 2019)

Moin Leute, wir sind ab dem 5. Oktober in Hvide Sande. Auf was kann man in dieser Zeit am besten fischen? Sind noch Makrelen da, ist mit Hering zu rechnen, lohnt sich eine Kuutertour? Ich bin für jede Info dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## okram24 (9. September 2019)

.nadro. schrieb:


> Moin Leute, wir sind ab dem 5. Oktober in Hvide Sande. Auf was kann man in dieser Zeit am besten fischen? Sind noch Makrelen da, ist mit Hering zu rechnen, lohnt sich eine Kuutertour? Ich bin für jede Info dankbar.
> Viele Grüße
> Daniel


Mit den Hechten im südlichen Fjordausläufer habe ich Mitte Oktober schon mal eine Sternstunde erlebt - 7 Stück in 2 Stunden, in Größen bis 80 cm!


----------



## anschmu (9. September 2019)

.nadro. schrieb:


> Moin Leute, wir sind ab dem 5. Oktober in Hvide Sande. Auf was kann man in dieser Zeit am besten fischen? Sind noch Makrelen da, ist mit Hering zu rechnen, lohnt sich eine Kuutertour? Ich bin für jede Info dankbar.
> Viele Grüße
> Daniel


Moin. Makrele wird weg sein. Hering kann sein. Kuttertour lohnt sich immer!


----------



## Michael_05er (9. September 2019)

Moin zusammen, heute hab ich die windstille genutzt und mein Belly an der Südspitze des Fjordes eingeweiht. Außer mir war noch ein anderer Belly-Angler unterwegs und zwei Angelboote haben geschleppt. Bei mir gab's ein paar kleine Barsche, leider nicht in den erhofften Mengen. Die beiden Boote haben jeweils einen schönen Hecht gefangen. Morgen soll es regnen, danach schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Brassenkönig (10. September 2019)

Moinsen, bin auch seit Samstag mal wieder vor Ort! War Sonntag auch mit dem Bellyboat im südlichen Fjord unterwegs, ganz solider Urlaubsbeginn mit 3 Hechten . Gestern auch nochmal für 2 Stündchen probiert, gab leider nur nen Schniepelhecht, paar Fehlattacken und nen richtig guten Fisch verloren.. Aber noch stark verkrautet leider, mit Spinnerbait konnte ich die Bereich aber doch halbwegs ausfischen!

@Michael_05
Kann es sein, dass du mich gesehen hast?! Fahre ein Savage Gear Highrider .


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2019)

Brassenkönig schrieb:


> @Michael_05
> Kann es sein, dass du mich gesehen hast?! Fahre ein Savage Gear Highrider .


Moin und Petri zu den Hechten! Nee, der andere Belly-Angler war mit einem Berkley Stoff-Belly unterwegs. Ich war so von zwölf bis drei auf dem Wasser, ganz im Süden bei den Ese-Häusern. Ich werde wohl auch mal eine Hechtrute zurecht machen, nachdem es mit den Barschen so schwach lief...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. September 2019)

Hallo Jungs,
ich brauche mal eure Hilfe !!!

Ich bin von 20.09-28.09 in Lonstrup direkt an der Nordsee, etwa 300m vom Wasser und wollte mal meine allerersten
Angelversuche in der Nordsee starten...
Habt ihr vielleicht einige Empfehlung welche Fischarten man da zu der Zeit gut beangeln kann...Ich bin absoluter 
Anfänger an der Nordsee und würde gerne da einiges vom Strand aus ausprobieren...Egal ob mit Brandungsruten oder Spinrute, hauptsache es zappelt irgendwas am ende der Schnur und ich kann etwas Spaß haben...
Im Süßwasser angel ich oft regelmässig am deutschen Rhein aber von der Nordsee habe ich gar kein Plan...
Ich würde da schon sehr gerne 4-5 Stunden täglich angeln, aber wie schon erwähnt sind das meine ersten Gehversuche
und würde schon gerne was an Land ziehen da ich sehr leidenschaftlich angel und mich etwas vorbereiten möchte...
Für coole Tips und Infos wäre ich euch sehr dankbar und hoffe sehr auf eure Hilfe...

Ein Bild vom Standort im nördlichen Dänemark :


----------



## Hering 58 (10. September 2019)

Ich hoffe das es dir hilft.Drillsucht69
https://daenemark.fish-maps.de/angeln-an-der-kueste/lonstrup-338
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-in-lonstrup-nordwestjuetland.23998/


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. September 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es dir hilft.Drillsucht69



Besten Dank, sehr nett von dir !!!
Habe schon aber beriets gestöbert...


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. September 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Moin und Petri zu den Hechten! Nee, der andere Belly-Angler war mit einem Berkley Stoff-Belly unterwegs. Ich war so von zwölf bis drei auf dem Wasser, ganz im Süden bei den Ese-Häusern. Ich werde wohl auch mal eine Hechtrute zurecht machen, nachdem es mit den Barschen so schwach lief...



Petri Dank, lief echt gut! Kann ich nur empfehlen, die Hechte waren gut in Beißlaune! Dass die Barsche bisschen schwächeln ist natürlich schade, aber kann ja noch kommen. Bisschen doof, dass der Wind so aufgefrischt ist, das war bis Montag echt optimal. Hoffe, dass sich das die Tage beruhigt, aktuell ist mir das zu ruppig für ne Belly-Tour 
..


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. September 2019)

Hab gestern Abend trotz starkem Wind das Belly zu Wasser gelasssn. War wirklich grenzwertig, in den geschützten Ausbuchtungen ging es, verließ man die jedoch, kamst kaum voran.. Die Barsche waren auch bei mir nicht in Beißlaune, gab nur ein paar Lütte, sehr ungewöhnlich für den Fjord. Würde es gern erneut probieren heute, aber der Wind ist sogar noch ruppiger als gestern, das verkneif ich mir lieber ..


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2019)

Ich wollte dich ja eigentlich nach windgeschützten Geheimtipps fragen, aber die hast du wohl auch nicht  Bei mir haben die Barsche auf langsame, grundnahe Köderführung am besten reagiert. Bei Spot Wechsel hinterhergeschleift war z. B. top. 
Ich war gestern am Hafen und habs auf Plattfisch versucht, aber auch ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht gehe ich heute mal an den Forellenteich. Ich hoffe, dass es in der nächsten Woche noch Gelegenheiten fürs Belly gibt!


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. September 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich ja eigentlich nach windgeschützten Geheimtipps fragen, aber die hast du wohl auch nicht  Bei mir haben die Barsche auf langsame, grundnahe Köderführung am besten reagiert. Bei Spot Wechsel hinterhergeschleift war z. B. top.
> Ich war gestern am Hafen und habs auf Plattfisch versucht, aber auch ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht gehe ich heute mal an den Forellenteich. Ich hoffe, dass es in der nächsten Woche noch Gelegenheiten fürs Belly gibt!



Da muss ich passen, die hab ich leider auch nicht auf Lager . Nervt mich auch dezent mit dem Wind, bin heiß wie Frittenfett und kann nicht los . Hab eben mal Windfinder gecheckt, morgen früh soll es etwas windstiller werden, das nutze ich definitiv !

Nicht schlecht, worauf hast du gefangen? Hatte gestern große Probleme den Fisch zu finden, lediglich auf kleine Gummis konnte ich im Schilf paar Barsche überlisten, aber nichts Weltbewegendes. War aber auch mehr damit beschäftigt, nicht abgetrieben zu werden, sehr konzentriert gefischt hab ich nicht.. Mit den Barschen läuft es diesen Urlaub bislang noch nicht so bei mir, da lief es auf Hecht besser!

Forellensee ist auch nicht schlecht, war ich vorgestern auch und hab gut gefangen!


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2019)

Ich hab die meisten auf einen 5cm  Chinagummi gefangen, golden mit rotem Glitter drin. Irgendwann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich beim rumpaddeln immer was gefangen habe, wenn ich den Köder einfach langsam hinterhergeschleppt habe. Gejiggt war nix los, auch auf einen kleinen Jigspinner gab es nur einen biss. Hab dann im Südzipfel recht mittig quasi vertikal geangelt und mich treiben lassen, da gab es ganz schnell 3-5 Barsche. Alle klein, aber immerhin. Insgesamt hatte ich daher den Eindruck, dass langsame, grundnahe Köder am ehesten Bisse bekommen.
Ich wünsche dir morgen viel Erfolg! Montag vormittag sieht im Moment auch besser aus, das peile ich mal an. Wenn du da Zeit hast, könnten wir ja zusammen los?


----------



## Brassenkönig (14. September 2019)

Das konnte ich vorgestern auch feststellen, auf gejiggte Köder ging wirklich nichts und auch meine Mini-Spinnerbaits (eigentlich absolute Barsch-Killer, perfekt um die Schwärme zu finden!) fanden absolut keine Beachtung..

Heute morgen war der Wind echt erträglich, war wie angekündigt mit dem Belly auf dem Fjord. Auf den Esox ist aktuell Verlass, gab wieder 3 Hechte und noch einige Fehlattacken. Leider bislang noch nix über 60 cm, aber kommt ja vielleicht noch.

Sehr gerne, können das Wetter ja mal im Auge behalten, wäre sonst gerne dabei!


----------



## Michael_05er (15. September 2019)

Hab zumindest das Loch in meiner Wathose gefunden und einen Flicken draufgemacht. Laut windfinder soll es morgen mittag etwas besser sein. Danach erst wieder Donnerstag. Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall mal einen Versuch starten.
Am Forellenteich gab es einen Fisch. Mit UL Gerät ist das auch nicht so dolle bei dem Wind... Aber am Strand sind ein paar ganz harte in der Brandung am angeln.


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. September 2019)

.


----------



## świetlik (15. September 2019)

Hallo, 
Letztes Jahr hat bei mir am solchen Tagen nur  ein kleine weiße Twister ca.4cm was gebracht.
Barsche um so ca. 25-30cm.
Größere Köder ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. September 2019)

Danke für den Tipp! Ich such nochmal in meiner Köder Box, was ich da so habe...


----------



## raxrue (16. September 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Letztes Jahr hat bei mir am solchen Tagen nur  ein kleine weiße Twister ca.4cm was gebracht.
> Barsche um so ca. 25-30cm.
> Größere Köder ohne Erfolg.




Dann nehm mal Herings und oder MakrelenPaternoster....


----------



## raxrue (16. September 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Dann nehm mal Herings und oder MakrelenPaternoster....


und fragt mal Otto ...der kann euch noch ein wenig mehr flüstern


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2019)

Im Moment wäre mir windstille wichtiger... Hvide sande aktuell: ganz schön luftig da draußen. War gestern nochmal mit dem Belly unterwegs, hab mich in ufernahen Bereichen aufgehalten, wo ich etwas Windschatten hatte. Gute Nachrichten: der Anker hält mich und stabilisiert erheblich. Und die geflickte Wathose ist dicht geblieben. Sonst war nicht viel zu holen, drei Barsche gab's insgesamt. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich vor Samstag nochmal einen etwas windstilleren Tag bekomme, sonst wird das nix mehr. Schade, dieses Jahr war der Urlaub anglerisch eher ein Reinfall. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich nur Schönwetterangelei geplant hatte (Belly Boot, UL am Forellenteich etc.). Da kann das halt passieren, an der Nordsee wirds halt auch mal stürmisch...


----------



## rainzor (17. September 2019)

Moin,

ich war ja schon im Juni/ Juli vor Ort.
Gummi lief ganz schwach. Zu der Zeit waren stinknormale Spinner die Barschbringer.
Allerdings nur bei der Stückzahl, nicht bei der Größe. Der Größte lag bei 28cm und davon auch nur zwei Stück.
Wie geschrieben, war die Anzahl für deutsche Verhältnisse durchaus in Ordnung. Für Fjordverhältnisse eher unterdurchschnittlich.
Und auch der Wind war an so manchem Tag viel zu viel.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## bonobo (17. September 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> ganz schön luftig da draußen[...]Sonst war nicht viel zu holen, drei Barsche gab's insgesamt. [...]Schade, dieses Jahr war der Urlaub anglerisch eher ein Reinfall.



Ging mir nicht anders. 14 Tage Dänemark und es gab ordentlich Wetter. Ich war 4 mal in der Brandung. Wetterbedingt leider immer mit beginnender Ebbe. Gab "stolze" drei Fische, die alle untermaßig waren. Im Fjord war ich einmal in Ringkobing mit dem Sonnenaufgang. Nix. Konnte nur beobachten, dass die Kormorane mit Beginn der Helligkeit sich an den vielen Fischreusen im/am Hafen ihr Frühstück holten. Fisch war - zumindest in den Reusen - vorhanden. 

Aber egal, es war echt schön.


----------



## knutwuchtig (19. September 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ okram24
> *Hvide Sande Treffen der Angler 2019  */ *zwischen 26.05.19 - 02.06.19*
> 
> Marko, ich erweitere die Liste:
> ...


Hallo gibt es für 2020 schon einen termin?

und lohnt es sich mit angel und pose an den gammel havn zu setzen ?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. September 2019)

Moin,
scheint ja langsam loszugehen mit den Heringen, bei Kott auf der Seite sind die ersten Fangmeldungen.
Bin gespannt ob wir nächste Woche ein paar abgreifen können.
BG
Carsten


----------



## Michael_05er (23. September 2019)

Das hatte ich befürchtet. Kaum bin ich wieder daheim wird das Wetter besser und die Heringe kommen...


----------



## Paddy1348 (25. September 2019)

Heute an der Schleuse 8 Heringe in 30 Minuten verhaftet. Dann hatten Frau & Kind keine Lust mehr  Geht also langsam los. Die Größe der Fische war sehr beachtlich!


----------



## LAC (26. September 2019)

Die heringe sind da ! 
Jetzt kommt die zeit, wo angler geboren werden, da jeder fische fangen kann !
Auf die frage, ob im Jahre 2020 das jährliche anglerboard treffen gemacht wird, 
kann ich sagen ja - wir machen es - wann entscheiden die boardies .


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. September 2019)

Ich hab mir die letzte woche im mai gegönnt-
in einem von den slusen häusern und hoffe ,das man dort auch entspannt was an die pose bekommt.das wasser scheint dort sehr flach zu sein


----------



## off shore (26. September 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin ab dem 12.10. für eine Woche in Bjerregard. Hoffe auf ein paar Platte und ein paar Heringe.

Malschauen ob's klappt und vor allem wie das Wetter wird.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


Beste Grüße

Flo


----------



## raxrue (27. September 2019)

Paddy1348 schrieb:


> Heute an der Schleuse 8 Heringe in 30 Minuten verhaftet. Dann hatten Frau & Kind keine Lust mehr  Geht also langsam los. Die Größe der Fische war sehr beachtlich!




Meuterei beim Angeln??? ....da versucht man die Familie zu ernähren und dann fallen sie einem über den Heringseimer und in den Rücken...aber gut..an der schleuse passieren ja öfters Dramen....


----------



## LAC (28. September 2019)

Wie sieht denn der momentane stand aus in hvide sande, stolpern die angler schon über ihre heringe oder machen sie nur wurfübungen


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. September 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der momentane stand aus in hvide sande, stolpern die angler schon über ihre heringe oder machen sie nur wurfübungen




die holen nur Nachschub !


----------



## LAC (29. September 2019)

@knutwuchtig 
Das ist ja gut, das taucher den boden reinigen und gleichzeitig für nachschub sorgen - ein turist, der dort die angelei bobachtet, der kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie gesättigt der meeresboden dort ist.  Jedenfalls sieht es sehr sauber beim angler aus, wenn er sein plunder verlotren hat und holt nur die schnur ein.

Es gab vor mehr als 20 jahren ein ideen-wettbewerb vom schleswig-holstein ministerium unter dem motto " verbotene stätte"  da habe ich diese problematik angeschnitten und wollte diese "landschaft" in pastiktaschen die die form einer heringsschuppe haben einschweißen und zur heringszeit an der hafenmauer wie ein teppich ausbreiten Darüber ist ein buch erschienen vom kultusministerium und mein beitrag  wurde dort unter Stilleben einer beschwerten Landschaft veröffentlicht. 
Das Land  braucht und fördert menschen, die den mut haben, ihre innovativen ideen umzusetzen. Es war nur ein ideenwettbewerb , vielleicht mache ich es noch in hvide sande - leider darf ich die taucherei nicht mehr ausüben - suche noch einen taucher für die aktion.


----------



## raxrue (30. September 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @knutwuchtig
> 
> Es gab vor mehr als 20 jahren ein ideen-wettbewerb vom schleswig-holstein ministerium unter dem motto " verbotene stätte"  da habe ich diese problematik angeschnitten und wollte diese "landschaft" in pastiktaschen die die form einer heringsschuppe haben einschweißen und zur heringszeit an der hafenmauer wie ein teppich ausbreiten Darüber ist ein buch erschienen vom kultusministerium und mein beitrag  wurde dort unter Stilleben einer beschwerten Landschaft veröffentlicht.
> Das Land  braucht und fördert menschen, die den mut haben, ihre innovativen ideen umzusetzen. Es war nur ein ideenwettbewerb , vielleicht mache ich es noch in hvide sande - leider darf ich die taucherei nicht mehr ausüben - suche noch einen taucher für die aktion.




Hab alles an Tauchgeraffel was wir so brauchen...incl Kamera und Scheine...


----------



## mglaser77 (30. September 2019)

off shore schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ab dem 12.10. für eine Woche in Bjerregard. Hoffe auf ein paar Platte und ein paar Heringe.


Wir reisen auch am 12.10. in Bjerregard an. Sind aber keine Profis


----------



## LAC (2. Oktober 2019)

@raxrue
können wir uns darüber unter priv. Nachrichten unterhalten. 
Gruß Otto

@mglaser77
In bjerregard, kann man gut von strand  platte angeln, für ein anfänger aber nicht so gut. Bei brandungsangeln 
mit fangerfolg, muss man schon etwas mehr wissen. 
Da ihr ja keine profis seid, würde ich euch empfehlen die wenigen kilometer bis nach hvide sande 
zu fahren und  dort euer glück auf hering versuchen - da fangt ihr reichlich, da die jahreszeit gut ist.
Dein nebenmann, der den ganzen tag schon geangelt hat und den eimer  schon voll hat ist auch kein profi. 
Ich empfehle: heringspaternoster mit den haken - Cirkel Hooks - da ist die hakenspitze nach innen 
gebogen und kleine haken nehmen kein große. Wenn der fisch sich bewegt am haken, zieht sich der haken tiefer ins 
fleisch und du verlierst kaum ein hering - 3 Std angeln und dann hast du mehr als dein nachbar. Wenn er zu dir kommt
und sagt, wo hast du das gelernt - sagst du,  die hier gut fangen sind alles mitglieder vom angelbord, die sind so bei der 
sache, und vertieft, daß sie im sommer sich sogar einen sonnenbrand fangen.


----------



## mglaser77 (2. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Das Heringsangeln werde ich mit den Kindern versuchen und Abends mal in die Brandung. Gibt es in der Brandung Alternativen zum Wattwurm als Köder? Wir haben auch einen Garnelenschieber den wir in der Ostsee auf Seeland oft verwendet haben oder kann ich den gleich daheim lassen?


----------



## zylex (4. Oktober 2019)

Moin ich klink mich mal ein. Bin ganz Frisch hier aber verfolge den Chat schon länger. ich bin ab 08.10.19 in Bjerregard und werde euch dann auch berichten was dort geht.
Es gibt noch alternativen zu deinen Kördern einmal Seeringelwürmer entweder im lokalen Angeladen oder vorher bei DS in Flensburg bestellen. Sind 2 Euro günstiger.
Du kannst auch den eisele Wattwurm nehmen ein Kunstköder.
Was gut geht ein Seeringelwurm am Jig mit 11 gramm, den buttjig bekommt man bei Haarjigs.

So die Herren und Damen dann mal Perti


----------



## zylex (4. Oktober 2019)

Aber ich habe eine Frage.
Ich geh dieses Jahr auf Fettheringe, auf der Webcam stehen die Leute alle auf Ponton und angeln.
Aber das macht doch keinen Sinn, die wollen doch von Fjord ins Meer und die Schleuse ist zu..
Also macht es doch mehr Sinn auf der Innenseite oder liege ich falsch??
Ach so am 12.10.19 ist auch Fischauktion in der Fischhalle. Nur so zur Info


----------



## raxrue (5. Oktober 2019)

zylex schrieb:


> Aber ich habe eine Frage.
> Ich geh dieses Jahr auf Fettheringe, auf der Webcam stehen die Leute alle auf Ponton und angeln.
> Aber das macht doch keinen Sinn, die wollen doch von Fjord ins Meer und die Schleuse ist zu..
> Also macht es doch mehr Sinn auf der Innenseite oder liege ich falsch??
> Ach so am 12.10.19 ist auch Fischauktion in der Fischhalle. Nur so zur Info




Wer fängt hat recht ...egal auf welcher Seite


----------



## LAC (7. Oktober 2019)

zylex schrieb:


> Aber ich habe eine Frage.
> Ich geh dieses Jahr auf Fettheringe, auf der Webcam stehen die Leute alle auf Ponton und angeln.
> Aber das macht doch keinen Sinn, die wollen doch von Fjord ins Meer und die Schleuse ist zu..
> Also macht es doch mehr Sinn auf der Innenseite oder liege ich falsch??
> Ach so am 12.10.19 ist auch Fischauktion in der Fischhalle. Nur so zur Info



Fette heringe will jeder, nun hat der hering ja ein mindestmaß und im frühjahr wurden kontrollen durchgeführt.
Die heringe die jetzt kommen ist ein anderer stamm als die im frühjahr, die sind größer - teilweise sind da 
kapitale heringe drunter.
Das der hering vom fjord ins mehr will ist nicht ganz richtig, erst will er mal vom meer im fjord um dort zu laichen - 
die sind auch alle dicker. Wenn sie im fjord abgeleicht haben ziehen sie wieder ins meer zurück. Wenn du dieses dir 
nicht vorstellen  kannst ist da so als wenn eine frau im 9 monat schwanger ist und daneben steht eine die nicht schwanger ist,
Es ist egal wo du stehst du fängst überall welche - wobei vor der schleuse du etwas mehr ahnung haben musss, da dort spuntwände 
unterwasser sind, starke strömungen  und vieles mehr z. b. bis zu 10 seehunde, die nur warten bis ein angler welche am haken
 hat - sie schauen dich dabei an da sie über ihre barthaare alles aufnehmen, wie  groß er ist wie schnell du  kurbelst usw. und wenn 
sie sagen, da haben wir wieder einen anfänger, dann tauchen sie ab und du hast keine fische mehr am paternoster. Im fjord ist 
es als anfänger etwas leichter - wobei du bei den pontons , ja auch sofort das reinigungshaus hast 
Wünsche dir viel erfolg, vielleicht sieht man sich ja, ich will auch noch dicke fangen.
Damit du gut fängst, kleine Haken ( cirkle hooks ) ohne lametta nur mit fischhut. Angelrute ist egal , geht auch ohne


----------



## zylex (8. Oktober 2019)

Moin, so erster Nachmittag nach der Ankunft. Totale Flaute... nicht ein Hering, die Leute neben mir hatten jeweils 1 und der andere 2.. egal welche Seite und egal welche Stelle. Werde morgen nochmal auf die Pirsch gehen. 

Bis denn und Petri


----------



## pepp-eric (8. Oktober 2019)

Vormittags das gleiche Bild!


----------



## okram24 (8. Oktober 2019)

Ein Bekannter war letzte Woche von Donnerstag bis Sonntag oben und mit den Fängen auch nicht zufrieden! 
Er hat wohl eine Mahlzeit zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. Oktober 2019)

Hej
Wir hatten am Samstag 4 Stück zu zweit in einer Stunde, auch nicht besser.


----------



## off shore (9. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gehört, dass sich ab nächsten Samstag, die Heringe vor der Schleuse stapeln sollen.  Zumindest hoffe ich das...., und wenn nicht dann gibt's halt ein Stück Kuchen vor dem Kamin.

Beste Grüße

Flo


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. Oktober 2019)

auch wenn nix beißt,einen Tropfen Heringsöl hinter jedes Ohr und man riecht wie ein erfolgreicher Angler


----------



## mglaser77 (9. Oktober 2019)

Was macht ihr denn eigentlich mit den Heringen die ihr so fangt? Ich fange ja meist nur so viele wie ich auch gleich essen kann. Aber wenn es gut läuft kann ich meinen 2 Kindern ja nicht nach 5 Minuten sagen einpacken das wars 
Küchenfertig einfrieren kann ich gut. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die Ihr so nutzt? Welche Art der Zubereitung ist denn für den Herbsthering am besten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Micha

Noch dreimal schlafen dann gehts los.


----------



## raxrue (10. Oktober 2019)

https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/431561134328760/Eingelegte-Heringe.html
https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/593681159027353/Eingelegte-Bratheringe-a-la-Oma-Lene.html
https://www.kochbar.de/rezepte/hering-süß-sauer.html

und so könnten wir jetzt Seitenlang weitermachen....also Fangen..einfrieren und dann übers Jahr so Verarbeiten wie es Schmeckt...es ist halt ein Brotfisch


----------



## mglaser77 (10. Oktober 2019)

Danke. Dann kann es ja losgehen. Müssen nur noch die Heringe kommen.


----------



## okram24 (11. Oktober 2019)

Auch auf dem Kugelgrill geräuchert, als Bücklinge sind sie lecker!


----------



## raxrue (11. Oktober 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> Auch auf dem Kugelgrill geräuchert, als Bücklinge sind sie lecker!




Na super..jetzt hab ich schon wieder Hunger....


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. Oktober 2019)

mglaser77 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn eigentlich mit den Heringen die ihr so fangt? Ich fange ja meist nur so viele wie ich auch gleich essen kann. Aber wenn es gut läuft kann ich meinen 2 Kindern ja nicht nach 5 Minuten sagen einpacken das wars
> Küchenfertig einfrieren kann ich gut. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die Ihr so nutzt? Welche Art der Zubereitung ist denn für den Herbsthering am besten?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



doch man kann einpacken !

ist ja kein wettbewerb im "wer kann am meisten wegschleppen "

eine seite meer ,andere seite fjord ,überall wasser !
da gibt es auf jeden fall noch was anderes als hering zu fangen 
ist ja auch viel interessanter auf unterschiedliche fischarten zu angeln


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Oktober 2019)

mglaser77 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn eigentlich mit den Heringen die ihr so fangt? Ich fange ja meist nur so viele wie ich auch gleich essen kann. Aber wenn es gut läuft kann ich meinen 2 Kindern ja nicht nach 5 Minuten sagen einpacken das wars
> Küchenfertig einfrieren kann ich gut. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die Ihr so nutzt? Welche Art der Zubereitung ist denn für den Herbsthering am besten?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...




spaß für kinder


----------



## goldfischfussball (13. Oktober 2019)

Zitat von mglaser77: ↑
Was macht ihr denn eigentlich mit den Heringen die ihr so fangt? Ich fange ja meist nur so viele wie ich auch gleich essen kann. Aber wenn es gut läuft kann ich meinen 2 Kindern ja nicht nach 5 Minuten sagen einpacken das wars 
Küchenfertig einfrieren kann ich gut. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die Ihr so nutzt? Welche Art der Zubereitung ist denn für den Herbsthering am besten?

Mit freundlich
Versuche es doch mal mit dem finnischen Weihnachtshering. Das Rezept findet ihr in der pdf Datei


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2019)

Heute wurden einige große Heringe gefangen,aber meist nur 1-2 Heringe  die am Paternoster hingen,Full House war nix von zu sehen und zu spüren.

Aber es sind welche da.Werde morgen oder so nochmal berichten wenn was gehen sollte.


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2019)

Was ich hier lese, hört sich ja  wie richtiges angeln an. Ein hering oder zwei, das sind dann 100 % mehr. Die hundert, die am köder gelutscht  bzw. gerochen haben und mit dem kopf geschüttelt haben, da sie solch ein plunder - made in china - nicht fressen,  sind natürlich nicht mitgezählt worden.  Ich habe mal einen angler gesehen, der hat ein ölfass aus kuststoff vom  parkplatz bis zu den neuen angelplätzen gerollt, und dann hat er sich sein angelzeug geholt, Als er erneut am Steeg war, sah er nur noch eine boje im wasser schwimmen. Ich fragte ihn, ob er denn nicht bei dem wind, die bremse angezogen hätte - was für eine bremse sagte er, Da sagte ich, kennst du die neuen angelfässer nicht die  haben an der Außenwand, zwei lange stangen mit krallen , die sich am boden fest verankern, die kann man auch als boot benutzen, dann liegen die bremsen wie ausleger auf dem wasser, damit er nicht kentert -  die Naturvölker haben das an ihren schlanken  booten auch - da sitzen 12 personen fömlich auf ein strohalm.  Ich glaube in einem angelladen werden diese neuigkeiten schon verkauft, eine frage kostet ja nichts. 

Der hering ist noch nicht so richtig da.


----------



## raxrue (15. Oktober 2019)

Mit freundlich
Versuche es doch mal mit dem finnischen Weihnachtshering. Das Rezept findet ihr in der pdf Datei[/QUOTE]

den mach ich die Tage mal so..


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2019)

@knutwuchtig 
da gebe ich dir recht, krebse angeln in dänemark, ist für kinder ein spielerisches angeln und macht spaß.
Sie werden es nie vergessen, da es interessant ist für sie, weil sie den fang beobachten können und nach 
einer zeit genau wissen, wie es am besten geht. Und wenn sie den krebs an land gezogen haben,
schlagen sie ihn nicht tot, sondern beobachten ihn weiter, was er macht, lassen ihn  zurück ins wasser fallen
und beobachten ihn weiter,  sie studieren den krebs förmlich - das verankert sich im kopf ein leben lang. 
Super finde ich das !
Nach einer gewissen zeit kann er ganz schnell, ganz viele fangen, weil er genau weis, was er machen muss.

So ist das auch bei den anglern wenn sie fische fangen wollen, problem ist nur man kann sie nicht beobachten und 
kennt sich gar nicht so richtig aus, was man denn benötigt für den fang, eine frikadelle oder ein metallhaken oder die
wunderwaffe die auf den markt angeboten wird. Das problem ist,  bei jeder fischart und gewässer ist es anders und 
erfahrung bekommt man nur wenn man sich intensiv mit der fischart und wie man ihn überlisten kann befasst und 
dieses reicht auch nicht immer aus, weil jedes gewässer anders ist. 
Der fang eines herings in hvide sande ist ja kein problem, da der platz zu den besten fangplätzen in europa zählt. 
Geht man jedoch nur 1000 m weiter zur heringszeit und will welche fangen, sieht es ganz anders aus, da kann er
froh sein das er einen bekommt. Damit will ich sagen, das ein guter angler, genau wissen muss, was er machen muss
wenn er das gewässer sich angeschaut hat und mit welchen methode er die fischart fangen will und die fischart 
genau kennen muss - sonst sieht es nicht gut aus. 
Dieses kann man ja in HS sehen, da steht einer und hat zwei fische gefangen und daneben steht einer der hat 200 gefangen - 
nun muss der zwei gefangen hat, sich gedanken machen, soll ich jetzt 188 kaufen, damit ich genau so viele habe oder 
im anglerboard  stundenlang lesen und fragen, wie macht ihr das denn, wenn man eine tonne heringe fangen will
und dann muss er noch wissen, wen ich dann als scherz poste - mit dynamit - das dieses verboten ist.


----------



## pomerodi71 (16. Oktober 2019)

Hmmm...
Was die Heringe angeht, scheint es ja noch nicht so gut zu laufen. 
Wenn ich auf die Webcam schaue, ist zudem die Schleuse tagsüber andauernd geöffnet. 

Ich hoffe, am Wochenende wird es anders. Außer Heringsrute habe ich nichts dabei und es wäre ja schade, wenn man aus Bremen nach HS fährt und Schneider bleibt... 

Wie sieht es denn mit Wittlingen als Beifang aus?


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2019)

Montag und gestern ging nix mit Hering,alle Anwesenden hatten alle Std. mal einen,Wittling und co war auch nix von zu sehen. Dafür sind die Put and Take Seen in der nähe um HS sehr gut besucht.

lg


----------



## pomerodi71 (16. Oktober 2019)

Dann bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung... Vielleicht sollte man im nächsten Jahr erst Anfang November die Heringe anvisieren... 

Wenn ich allerdings die Bereichte der vergangenen Jahre so lese, war Mitte Oktober immer gut bis sehr gut... Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und am Wochenende lässt sich mal ein größerer Schwarm blicken. 30-50 Stück würden mir in 2 Tagen reichen... Damit käme ich bis Mai hin


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin ab dem 28.10 in der Nähe, meine Frage wäre wie läuft das an den Put and Take Seen...hinstellen Angeln und es kommt einer abkassieren oder wo bezahlt man? Oder gibt's im Laden an der Schleuse Angelkarten?  Und benötige ich für die Put and Take Seen auch diese Erlaubnis  fürs ganze Jahr die man sich zb. fürs Heringsangeln kaufen muss?


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Oktober 2019)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich bin ab dem 28.10 in der Nähe, meine Frage wäre wie läuft das an den Put and Take Seen...hinstellen Angeln und es kommt einer abkassieren oder wo bezahlt man? Oder gibt's im Laden an der Schleuse Angelkarten?  Und benötige ich für die Put and Take Seen auch diese Erlaubnis  fürs ganze Jahr die man sich zb. fürs Heringsangeln kaufen muss?


Vor dem angeln musst du einen Schein ausfüllen, von wann bis wann du angeln willst. Den legst du mit dem Geld in eine tüte und wirfst sie in den Kasten. Den Durchschlag behält du.


----------



## mglaser77 (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo. Ich war gestern Nachmittag 2 Stunden im Hafen und hatte 8 Heringe und heut gegen Abend nochmal 6 Heringe. Ich hab auch Eimer mit 20 gesehen und einige hatten gar nichts. Die ersten haben wir gebraten und mit Pellkartoffeln gegessen war echt gut. Für das Rezept mit dem Weihnachtshering reicht es noch nicht aber wir haben ja noch eine Woche Zeit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Oktober 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Vor dem angeln musst du einen Schein ausfüllen, von wann bis wann du angeln willst. Den legst du mit dem Geld in eine tüte und wirfst sie in den Kasten. Den Durchschlag behält du.




Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, das ist ja simpel....denn werde ich vielleicht doch eine Rute einpacken....


----------



## raxrue (18. Oktober 2019)

Sooo.. die Finischen Weihnachtsheringe sind angesetzt..hab mal Hornhecht mit dazugetan...in 4 Tagen giebt es dann Geschmacksmeldung...


----------



## raxrue (18. Oktober 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> Sooo.. die Finischen Weihnachtsheringe sind angesetzt..hab mal Hornhecht mit dazugetan...in 4 Tagen giebt es dann Geschmacksmeldung...


Den Finischen Wodka hab ich auch bestellt.....


----------



## anschmu (19. Oktober 2019)

Moin , wenn ich die webcam so verfolge , habe ich das Gefühl , das der Hering dies Jahr ausbleibt bzw. sehr spät eintrifft !


----------



## raxrue (19. Oktober 2019)

wollte nochmal zum Fischen kommen ...hab die Letzten Heringe verarbeitet und werde immer etwas nervös wenn kein Fisch mehr in der Gefriere ist...


----------



## doni77 (19. Oktober 2019)

Bin seit gestern da. Das Wetter ist eher aprilmässig, sehr durchwachsen. Fisch ist da, aber wenig. Es ist schon Arbeit, etwas herauszubekommen. Ab und an hat man mal etwas dran. Es sind aber auch schöne grosse Heringe dabei. 
Habe mich übrigens nach langer Mitlesezeit im Board heute mal registriert... danke für die tollen Beiträge hier! 
Viele Angler angeln momentan im Südhafen.


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2019)

@doni77 
Freue mich, daß du dich registriert hast und jetzt mitglied bist. 
Was du erwähnst mit dem südhafen, da ist was wahres dran, wenn es richtig am blasen ist und die schleusen zu sind, dann ziehen sich einige heringe in diesen ruhigen zonen zurück, ich habe dort vor jahren mit bordies gut gefangen - da lief an der schleuse auch kaum was.
Ab nächste Woche werde ich einen oder zwei tage mal mein glück versuchen - heute habe rund 40 heringe eingelegt, damit etwas platz im gefrierschrank ist.


----------



## doni77 (20. Oktober 2019)

Bin gerade im Nordhafen, es läuft richtig gut. Heute ist auch viel Sonne, liegt sicherlich da dran. Jeder Wurf fast ein Fisch seit Mittag.
Fisch ist voll da, auch im Südhafen, obwohl die Schleuse seit Mittag auf ist. Heute fängt jeder gut. Habe meinen Eimer heute voll bekomnen.


----------



## raxrue (21. Oktober 2019)

doni77 schrieb:


> Bin gerade im Nordhafen, es läuft richtig gut. Heute ist auch viel Sonne, liegt sicherlich da dran. Jeder Wurf fast ein Fisch seit Mittag.
> Fisch ist voll da, auch im Südhafen, obwohl die Schleuse seit Mittag auf ist. Heute fängt jeder gut. Habe meinen Eimer heute voll bekomnen.



das sind die Nachrichten auf die man hier wartet....


----------



## raxrue (21. Oktober 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> das sind die Nachrichten auf die man hier wartet....


  8,32 Uhr und das Buddelschiff direckt an der Schleuse.....


----------



## LAC (21. Oktober 2019)

@raxrue 
Rüdiger, wie lange bist du noch in hvide sande ?
Wenn jetzt die heringe voll da sind, dann klappt es ja auch bei mir
Will nur ein gutes stündchen angeln. Können uns treffen, wenn du bock hast.
Gruß Otto


----------



## raxrue (21. Oktober 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @raxrue
> Rüdiger, wie lange bist du noch in hvide sande ?
> Wenn jetzt die heringe voll da sind, dann klappt es ja auch bei mir
> Will nur ein gutes stündchen angeln. Können uns treffen, wenn du bock hast.
> Gruß Otto




Neenene.. bin nicht vorort...aber war am Übelegen ob ich ein -zwei Kameraden überzeuge auf ein langes Wochende hochzukommen..da ich aber vom 2.November bis 9. auf Rügen bin um die Barsche und Zander zu Ärgern......mal sehen...bei mir ist eh viel Spontan...melde mich aber auf alle Fälle bei dir....hab da noch ein paar Spezialheringsbleie für dich... du weisst ja ..die superfängigen


----------



## pomerodi71 (22. Oktober 2019)

Wir waren letzten Freitag und Samstag zu dritt in Hvide Sande. Es war extrem schweres Angeln, besonders am Samstag, bei Wind und Regen.
Die Fänge waren auch nicht so riesig und überraschenderweise bei geöffnteter Schleuse besser, als bei geschlossener. Wir haben aus dieser Erkenntnis dann bei geschlossener Schleuse den Köder in der Absinkphase ordentlich gezuppelt, was dann auch Erfolg brachte. Gegen Nachmittag sah ich die Robbe in den Hafen ziehen, was ein untrügliches Zeichen ist und folgte ihr. Und siehe da, dort ging noch mal was.

Letztendlich haben wir zusammen 90 schöne Heringe gefangen (damit lagen wir ganz weit vorn...die meisten hauten mit 1 Hering nach 2 Stunden gefrustet ab). Ein paar mehr wären toll gewesen und als wir Sonntag das schöne Wetter sahen, ahnten wir schon, dass wir einen Tag zu früh abhauen müssen. 
Das kann man halt nicht wissen, aber wenn man so um seine Heringe "kämpfen" musste wie wir, weiß man sie an schönen Räucherabenden doppelt zu schätzen


----------



## off shore (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Euch ja noch einen kleinen Bericht schuldig. 

Ich war vom 12.10.-17.10. in Bjeeregard. Das Wetter war deutlich trockener als vorhergesagt. Aber es war teilweise recht stürmisch und die meiste Zeit kam der Wind aus westlicher Richtung. Das erschwerte das angeln in der Brandung sehr oder machte es teilweise sogar unmöglich kontrolliert zu fischen.
Heringe waren noch nicht da und wurden nur vereinzelt gefangen. Insgesamt also sehr zähe und beschwerliche Angelei.

Aber wir hatten trotzdem mal wieder ein paar sehr schöne Urlaubstage da oben.


Beste Grüße

Flo


----------



## doni77 (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
wollte einen kleinen Zwischenbericht geben. Waren heute im Nordhafen. Dort wird gerade gebaggert. Aber auf der Seite, wo die Fabriken sind, war es ok. Durch das wechselhafte Wetter ist es extrem mühsam, was zu fangen. Heringe standen sehr tief. Hatten zu dritt nach 3 Std 17 Stück. Aber auch hier ist  wieder der Hinweis von LAC goldwert. Kleine Haken und Fischhaut. 
Insgesamt habe ich in den letzten Tagen aber überall gefangen in beiden Häfen. An der Schleuse direkt geht es eher schleppend. Heute war sie komplett zu.


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2019)

@ doni 77
freut mich, das du wenigstens einige heringe gefangen hast, das mit den kleinen haken und kein lametta ist normal pflicht, wenn man welche fangen will - und wenn man dann noch als haken, die cirkle hooks nimmt, wo die hakenspitze nach innen gebogen ist, dann bekommt man auch keine aussteiger, denn wenn der hering, der ja sehr weiches fleisch hat, an der angel fluchtversuche macht und am zappeln ist, dann zieht sich dieser cirkle hooks immer tiefer ins fleisch d.h. man bekommt keine aussteiger.
Beim normalen haken bekommt man schnell aussteiger, da das fleisch vom hering nicht fest ist.
Wenn die schleusen geschlossen sind und der wind vom westen richtig am blasen ist, dann ziehen sich die heringe gerne in den hafenanlagen, weil sie nicht weiter kommen zum laichplätzen, die im fjord sind - wenn jetzt wie ich gelesen habe noch der bagger vor der schleuse am buddeln ist - da treten dann mehrere neg. beeinträchtigungen zusammen. 
Die meisten angler dort an der schleuse - ich schätze bei gutem wetter zur heringszeit sind es um die 200 angler pro tag verteilt auf den ganzen hafenbereich, kennen ja gar nicht das anglerboard, das sind drei, vier stück die das schon mal gehört haben. Und die 15 oder 20 bordies die hier aktiv sind und ihre ferien hier verbringen, die verteilen sich auf mehrere Monate, einige kommen zur heringszeit, andere nur in den schulferien, wenn der hering nicht da ist und einige sind so wild und geil auf hering, das sie die ersten sein wollen- sind so schnell, das der hering noch nicht da ist. Jeder macht sich so seine gedanken - das ist gut so, dann kommt eines tage ser tag, wo er gut heringe fangen kann - oder er verkauft sein angelsachen.

Nun gebe ich dir, aber allen anderen lesern auch noch ein information - im molenbereich vor der einfahrt zum hafen, kann man ja im sommer, wenn die makrele da ist, gut makrelen fangen, dann und wann fängt man auch mal einige vor der schleuse. Die Makrele jagt normal nach geruch, d.h. mit fischfetzen kann man sie gut überlisten, da sie gezielt zu köder schwimmen und später auf sicht den angriff macht - wie ein hai.  Mit paternoster, muss man sie förmlich beim reinwerfen schon treffen, wenigstens im bereich sein, dann hat man eine chance, weil man ihnen durch das ständige ziehen, ein fisch vorgetäuscht wird, dann und wann schnappen sie mal danach, weil die nordssee durch die brandung aufgewühltes wasser hat d.h. sie schauen sich den "plunder" gar nicht genau an und schnappen danach.
Im Mittelmeer, wo kein aufgewühltes wasser ist haben wir vor jahrzehnten versuche gestartet, d.h. wir haben auf makrelen geangelt mit makrelenpaternoster - gleichzeitig habe ich unterwasser mit tauchgerät, genau beobachtet, wie die makrele auf unsere paternoster reagiert - sie kam angeschossen, wenn man sie bewegte, dann jedoch schaute sie sich ganz vorsichtig die die haken mit den unterschiedlchen Materialien an, dann und wann hat mal eine daran geschnuppert. Mit fischfetzen, ging das ganz schnell, da war eine am haken. Damit will ich sagen, wenn keine großen wellen sind - dann ist die Gefahr an der schleuse sehr groß - kann man mit fischfetzen und pose ganz gut makrelen im molenbereich fangen - auch mit der fliegenrute habe ich schon angler gesehen, die am beginn der mole förmlich vom strand  makrelen gefangen haben d.h. nördliche mole südlicher bereich d.h. hafeneinfahrt.


----------



## raxrue (23. Oktober 2019)

goldfischfussball schrieb:


> Zitat von mglaser77: ↑
> Was macht ihr denn eigentlich mit den Heringen die ihr so fangt? Ich fange ja meist nur so viele wie ich auch gleich essen kann. Aber wenn es gut läuft kann ich meinen 2 Kindern ja nicht nach 5 Minuten sagen einpacken das wars
> Küchenfertig einfrieren kann ich gut. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die Ihr so nutzt? Welche Art der Zubereitung ist denn für den Herbsthering am besten?
> 
> ...



also die Heringe sind nach rezept gemacht worden und sie sind hervorragend...die mit eingelegten Hornhechte sind auch sehr schmackhaft ..allerdings würde ich beim Hornhecht beim nächsten mal die Haut abziehen...die Gräten beim Hornhecht waren durch das einlegen gar kein Problem mehr...also sehr gut die sachen...den Finischen Vanillie Wodka kann mann bei Lidl bekommen...hab ihn über Internett bei Lidl bestellt und er passt super dazu...das ganze kam mit einer Butterbemme auf den Tisch


----------



## okram24 (23. Oktober 2019)

raxrue schrieb:


> also die Heringe sind nach rezept gemacht worden und sie sind hervorragend...die mit eingelegten Hornhechte sind auch sehr schmackhaft ..allerdings würde ich beim Hornhecht beim nächsten mal die Haut abziehen...die Gräten beim Hornhecht waren durch das einlegen gar kein Problem mehr...also sehr gut die sachen...den Finischen Vanillie Wodka kann mann bei Lidl bekommen...hab ihn über Internett bei Lidl bestellt und er passt super dazu...das ganze kam mit einer Butterbemme auf den Tisch


Hallo Rüdiger,
liest sich für mich ein bisschen, als ob es dir gar nicht vorrangig um die Heringe geht!?


----------



## raxrue (24. Oktober 2019)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Rüdiger,
> liest sich für mich ein bisschen, als ob es dir gar nicht vorrangig um die Heringe geht!?



Das Gesamtpaket ist es ...nicht nur was man selber am meisten möchte...


----------



## Schlammtaucher1 (25. Oktober 2019)

Moin an die Hvide Sande Fraktion!

Ich bin grad am überlegen am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt mal einen Abstecher dorthin zu machen. Grund dafür sind meine Jungs ( 5 und 7) die Bock haben auf angeln, ich persönlich bin immer nur auf Mefo in der Ostsee unterwegs und habe von von der Hafenngelei und Heringen absolut keine Ahnung. Daher hier mal meine Fragen. 

-Ist es Sonntag generell realistisch Heringe zu fangen, also so viele immerhin, dass es nicht langweilig für die Kinder wird (Die beiden haben schon angel- und auch   Schneidererfahrungen, aber jetzt fahren wir immerhin 160 km weit). Damit meine ich keine Massenfänge, aber halt den einen oderen Hering....

-Welche Köder sollte ich noch holen? kleine Haken / echte Fischhaut und Glitter habe ich bereits gelesen... Hat jemand möglicherweise ein Modell, damit ich im Laden keinen Fehlkauf mache?

- Wo stelle ich mich dort am besten hin? 

- Wenn die Jungs Heringe fangen wollen/sollen würde ich gerne die Spinnrute rausholen und was mit Zähnen fangen wollen  Wie stehen jetzt noch die Chancen auf Makrelen, Mefo, Wolfsbarsch und (schon) Dorsch aus, und was gibt es dabei zu beachten? Wenn es generell Raubsfische zu fangen gibt, würde ich auch versuchen den Köder durchsacken zu lassen und nen Steinbutt zu fangen.... Macht das zu dieser Zeit/Stelle Sinn?

- Gibt es eine Stelle wo ich sowohl Heringe, als auch die oben genannten Fische fangen kann, ich denke da an die beiden langen Außenmolen...

- Und zu guter letzt, wenn nix geht, geht immer Wurm  aber auch in Hvide Sande? Ich würde als letzte Patrone welche mitnehmen....Wie siehts aus in diesem Bereich mit Platten? In der Brandung habe ich gesehen, ja ganz gut.... Aber da ich kein Brandungsgeschirr habe, steht diese Option nicht zu Verfügung. Ich kann Würmerbaden nur im relativ geschützten Bereich..... Gibt es die Möglichkeit mit rel. geringen Gewichten kontrolliert den Platten nachzustellen??

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Antworten, normalerweise würde ich einfach losfahren und schauen was geht oder auch nicht, aber wenn die Kinder dabei sind, soll es passen, damit die auch in Zukunft Bock haben, in dem Alter sind auch mal Erfolgserlebnisse wichtig...

Beste Grüße ersma und besten Dank!


----------



## Fördefreund (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Schlammtaucher, meine Eltern sind noch in HS, ich war bis letzte Woche da. Für die nächsten zwei Tage ist eine Sturmwarnung aktiv. Da würde ich nicht mal 160 km nicht riskieren, um gezielt Heringe zu fangen. Selbst in den Hafenbecken, wo in den letzten Tagen noch gefangen wurde, dürften die Chancen ehr schlecht stehen. Könnte mit Kindern ehr ernüchternd werden. Wenn du spontan bist, würde ich warten bis es im November hoffentlich kälter geworden ist und der Wind ein paar Tage stillgehalten hat. Die Kombination Heringe und Fisch mit Zähnen dürfte im Herbst ehr schwierig sein. Auf dem Molen brichst du dir in der nassen Jahreszeit schnell den Hals. Mit Kindern kannst du da nicht konzentriert fischen. Wolfsbarsch schließe ich nicht aus, Makrelen sind weg und Mefo u. Lachs sind im Schleusenbereich Tabu! 
Guss, der Fördefreund


----------



## doni77 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei mein Bericht von der letzten Woche, die ich in Hvide Sande verbringen durfte. 
Insgesamt betrachtet war es für mich ein sehr erfolgreiche Woche, habe reichlich Heringe erwischt. Aber ganz so einfach war es nicht. Dank der vielen Tipps des Boards konnte ich aber viele neue Sachen ausprobieren. 
Ich habe jeden Tag woanders gestanden und immer gefangen, mal mehr , mal weniger. Sogar am Donnerstag bei Regen und sehr dunkelm Wetter, sehr erstaunlich. Aber es gelang auch nur an der Stelle, an der wir mit 2-3 Anglern waren. Im Moment ist mein Eindruck, dass  das Angeln vom Steg zwar erolgreich, aber nicht sehr effeltiv ist, weil das Baggerschiff den Sand, den es aus dem Nordhafen gräbt, vor der Schleuse abwirft. Somit ist das Wasser dort auch recht trübe.  
Fisch ist da, die Schleusen waren in den letzten Tagen aber auch tagsüber geschlossen. Aber selbst bei voll offener Schleuse wurdeim Hafen gut gefangen. Nord wie Süd. 

Ganz besonders gefreut hat mich, dass ich zwei Freunden den Spass am Angeln vermiteln konnte, da diese spontan (sie machen gerade den Fischereischein und hatten noch gar keine Erfahrung) für 3 Tage hochgekommen sind und erfolgreich angeln konnten. Sie bestätigten mir, dort sehr viel an Praxiserfahrung dazugelernt zu haben (dass angeln eben nicht Köder rein und raus ist, sondern der Erfolg von sehr vielen Erfahrungen und Tricks abhängt). Selbst konnten sie merken, dass man an der passenden Stelle gefangen hat, nichts aber ein paar Meter weiter, oder bei falscher Köderführung, oder durch das falsche Vorfach. Leider konnte ich ihnen das Brandungsangeln nicht mehr zeigen, dazu war das Wetter zu westwindlastig.  Sie wollen im nächsten Jahr wieder mitkommen. Von daher, alles richitg gemacht .
Sehr gefreut haben mich auch wieder die netten Gespräche nebenbei mit anderen Anglern. Das ist immer wieder schön, mit völlig Unbekannten völlig problemlos ins Gespräch zu kommen. Das hat man heutzutage eher selten, finde ich.   

@otto: Danke für deinen Tipp mit der Makrelenfischerei, auf Pose habe ich es noch nicht versucht. Nehme mir das aber für Norwegen nächstes Jahr zwingend vor.
Leider war das Wetter in diesem jahr, als ich mit der Familie in Söndervig war, zwei Wochen lang nicht wirklich gut zum Makrelenfischen, da kein Ostwind war. Somit eine sehr frustrienrende Angelei, auch in der Brandung. Ich habe zwei Wochen lang gar nicht gefangen. 
Allerdings ist es vor ein paar Jahren in Vejlby Klit so ergangen, dass ich abends auf der Düne sitzend durch die Möwenstürze bei Ostwind sehen konnte, dass ein Makrelenschwarm kommt. Also nichts wie zurück zum Haus, Angel geschnappt, hin zum Strand. Ungelogen: Ich habe die Makrelen in der kleinen Brandungswelle jagen gesehen, die Sardinen lagen massenweise später am Strand. Von dem Zeitpunkt der Sichtung des Schwarms bis zum Sitzen auf der Terrasse mit offenem Bierchen und 17 versorgten Makrelen warern nicht ganz 2 Stunden vergangen... auch das ist Angeln. 

@Schlammtaucher 1: Ich würde bei Sturmwarnung auch nicht unbedingt losfahren. Falls du doch fahren möchtsest, suche dir im Hafen (Nord oder Süd, egal) eine wingschützte Stelle mit den Kindern und versuche es. Lass die Spundwände nicht außer Acht, da stehen sie momentan sehr nah dran und sehr tief... 

LG 
Doni77


----------



## Ch_aus_H (27. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen, 
nachdem ich das Thema hier schon seit einiger Zeit stumm verfolgt habe melde ich mich nun auch einfach mal.
Ich bin gestern mit meinem Freund in Sondervig angekommen und musste natürlch wenigstens einen kurzen Stop in Hvide Sande am Hafen einlegen.
Ich konnte es mir irgendwie verkneifen schon die Angel aus dem Auto zu holen, freue mich aber schon drauf im Laufe der Woche ein paar Heringe zu verhaften 
Vielleicht treffe ich ja den einen oder anderen von euch und kann mir noch ein paar Tipps abholen? Auch wenn das meiste hier ja schon nachzulesen ist 
LG
C


----------



## Schlammtaucher1 (28. Oktober 2019)

Moin und Danke für die Antworten. Aufgrund des Windes haben wir es dann verschoben... Vielleicht übernächste Woche...Beriicht folgt dann natürlich...Beste Grüße!


----------



## doni77 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
wie ist denn die Lage? Ist noch Fisch da? Oder sind die Heringe mit dem Ablaufen der Saison auch verschwunden?


----------



## anschmu (31. Oktober 2019)

doni77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ist denn die Lage? Ist noch Fisch da? Oder sind die Heringe mit dem Ablaufen der Saison auch verschwunden?


Petri ! Ein paar Harte sind heute am angeln !


----------



## okram24 (4. November 2019)

Hat niemand das lange Wochenende für einen Abstecher zum Nabel der Anglerwelt genutzt?


----------



## Laheda (4. November 2019)

Ich war die letzte Woche in Klegod!
Heringsangelei in Hvide Sande war recht mühsam, zumindest für uns und die zahlreichen Mitangler, die ich so beobachten konnte. Wir haben die hier beschriebenen Stellen abgelaufen (besten Dank an die Boardies für die Infos )
Gefunzt hat das dann bei uns direkt im Hafen an der Brücke zum Fjord, teilweise direkt an der Spundwand.
Es gab auch einige Angler, die wirklich viel Hering in der "Halle" geputzt haben.....stolz wurde der Fang den Mitanglern präsentiert. Gesehen wurden diese Angler allerdings, von einigen von uns, vorher im Tyskerhavnen beim Kauf der Silberlinge von den Fischern !
Forelle lief an den Teichen in Klegod, Søndervig, Oxriver und Loch Nees recht gut. War aber teilweise wegen des vielen Regens und Wind (Sturm) auch recht schwierig zu befischen.
Brandungsangeln war top. Es gab einige wirklich dicke Flundern, Wölfe blieben aber aus.
Es war eine tolle Woche, leider war das Wetter schon nicht mehr ganz so schön herbstlich.....und wie immer viel zu kurz!


----------



## eislander (7. November 2019)

Hallo, jemand hat vor einiger Zeit mal über Barsch angeln auf Rügen berichtet. Das interessiert mich. Könnte ich dazu Tips oder Zeiten und Orte bekommen. Gruß Eislander


----------



## raxrue (10. November 2019)

eislander schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand hat vor einiger Zeit mal über Barsch angeln auf Rügen berichtet. Das interessiert mich. Könnte ich dazu Tips oder Zeiten und Orte bekommen. Gruß Eislander



Yachthafen Lauterbach..Im Yaich..auf Rügen... Kunstwürmer mit Wurmstücken vom Kanadischen Tauwurm..Drop Shot..reinschmeissen..absinken lassen..bis 30 Zählen..ein bis zwei Zupfer an der Schnur und dann...!!!!!  Angeln dürfen nur die wo dort auch ein Haus gemietet haben...
Im Moment werden auch recht gut Ü-30 Barsche gefangen


----------



## LAC (11. November 2019)

@raxrue
Rüdiger, gratulation, du schlägst aber auch überall zu wo du bist ! Hast du die vom hausboot geangelt?
Wenn einer angeln kann, muss er nicht nach hvide sande fahren  Gruß​ 
@okram24
Danke für die Nachricht - Marko, die  ferien sind ja vorbei . ich war heute in nr. nebel im super brugsen laden - nicht ein mensch zu sehen außer die an der kasse. Man kann jetzt günstig einkaufen, da sie jetzt die zu viel eingekaufte ware, jetzt förmlich verschleudern -  Lebensmittel die 25 kronen kosten, bekommt man jetzt für 5 kronen - kein bier. Eine woche nach den ferien purzeln die preise hier im keller. Auch bei den sommerferien von NRW und Schleswig Holstein und Dänemark.
Wer mit dem geld rechnen muss, sollte seine ferien genau planen, wenn die erwähnten urlaubsländer wieder beginnen.

@doni77
Das gefällt mir, daß du den jungs gezeigt hast, wie man heringe angelt - sie werden das nie vergessen. Ich wollte ja auch schon in hvide sande sein und welche landen, hatte jedoch keine zeit. Einige bordies fragen, wie lange der hering noch da ist, ich habe vor jahren noch zwei tage vor weihnachten welche gefangen d.h. noch sind reichlich da, wenn der wind richtig steht - wobei ich hier lese, das der bagger am buddeln ist - da sind natürlich kaum fische


----------



## raxrue (12. November 2019)

Hast du die vom hausboot geangelt?
​Geht sehr gut vom Hausboot aus..machen auch die Meisten...
Die Häuser stehen auf Schwimmbeton..schaukelt auch ein wenig bei entsprechenden Wind...Riesige Plötzen sind auch als Fänge manchmal dabei und auch selten mal Zander und Hechte...das gute sind auch die Täglichen Kontrollen auf Angelausweise und Genehmigungen und die Begutachtung der Fänge ...da haben sie öfters den einen oder anderen Schwarzfischer ..an der Angel..


----------



## eislander (15. November 2019)

Hallo Raxue
danke für deine Antwort und die Bilder. Sehen ja gut aus die Jaich Häuser. Gern würde ich mich auch mal auf Rügen um einige Barsche bemühen. Leider ist zu Zeit unser Urlaubskonto verbraucht. Aber für nächstes Jahr werde ich es einplanen. 
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## raxrue (15. November 2019)

Eins will ich aber auch nicht vorenthalten.......


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (15. November 2019)

...und es ist daraus keine Fischsuppe geworden?  Verschwender


----------



## raxrue (16. November 2019)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...und es ist daraus keine Fischsuppe geworden?  Verschwender



Eigendlich haste Recht....und auf Haut gebratener Barsch.......aber nach dem Blick in die Tonne......


----------



## LAC (26. November 2019)

Hallo Hvide Sande Angler,
ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken rum, meine Fachliteratur die ich besitze, die den ganzen aquatischen Bereich abdeckt von der Gewässergütebestimmung über  Fischartenschutz  u.a, Bestimmung der Fscharten, Bau von unterschielichen Fischtreppen, elektro Fischerei   Renaturierung - alles was ein Fachmann bzw Angler der sich für die Fische interessiert hoch interessant ist. Erkennungsbücher aber auch welche Krankheiten auftreten können wann und wo wie man sie elektr. fangen kann bzw. als Angler in den Magazinen am Haken bekommt.  Es sind zig verschiedene Fachzeitungen, Blinker, Fisch und Fang usw. etwa 100 stück, aber auch Fachliteratur über die Bestimmung der Wasserqualität, die bedrohten Fischarten in den einzelnen Bundesländern usw,  Bestimmung der Wassergüte und alles was ein Gewässerwart wissen sollte. In einigen Magazinen sind von mir auch Berichte geschrieben und ein Fischartenschutzprojekt von mir. welches vom Ministerium unterstützt wurde ist auch dabei. Nun war ich früher mal Fischereiberater für die Angler und habe sie über den Landschaftsbeirat vertreten. Parallel leitete ich die Pressestelle eines großes Gewässerschutzverbandes - und wir waren auf den grüßen Angelmessen in Dortmund am Bodensee usw. immer mit einem Stand vertreten - Und von Japan bis Amerika habe ich an Expeditionen teilgenommen. - alles im aquatischen Bereich. Es ist aber nicht nur deutsche Angelliteratur, sondern auch dänische und Informationsmaterial aus dem Bereich des Ringköbingfjordes.  Hinzu kommen, ganz viele Angel- Fachzeitungen aus Dänemark und aus der Region um Hvide Sande, sowie Folder von den Put und Take Anlagen Jedoch auch Fachliteratur zb.  Die Fische im Wattenmeer, die Fische in der Nordsee und Wattenmeer,  Fischarten die in den einzelnen Ländern vorkommen im Fließgewässer , Bau von Fischtreppen usw. usw.
Nun werde ich es hier im Anglerboard anbieten, damit die Bordies aus dem Hvide Sande Thread d.h. unsere Hvide Sande Truppe es auch erfährt. Für Jungangler aber auch für Angler ist das Gold wert, da es Fachliteratur ist - was kaum ein Angler zu Gesicht bekommt - ein Vereine sollte sowas haben. Wenn Interesse besteht kurz eine pn senden.
Es wäre schön wen einer der sich aktiv mit der angele befasst und in einem verein ist, bzw. ein verein dieses bekommen würde, dann kann er sei Wissen weiterleiten, was gut für alle Angler ist. -als wenn einer es kauft und sich langsam auf dem Bücherrand dann Staub absetzt.

Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut es ist noch nicht frei geschaltet worden - 99 Euro die rund 100 Magazine und Bücher und als Dank 3 Rocheneier, signiert von Hvide Sande Strand. 



.


----------



## LAC (28. November 2019)

Nun möchte ich noch kurz erwähnen, da ja sehr viele member mich und meine liebste gut kennen. Meine  Inge ist vor einer woche in den morgenstunden um 5 Uhr in meinen armen gestorben, 9 Monate hat sie mit dem krebs gekämpft, wir haben alles versucht in mehreren Krankenhäusern - der krebs hat jedoch gesiegt, tag und nacht war ich förmlich bei ihr und vor zwei tagen war die trauerfeier im lydum art center - ich habe die räume gestaltet und hunderte haben abschied genommen. Ab den nächsten tagen werde ich mehr in deutschland in westfalen sein,  jedoch auch noch zwei drei monate im jahr in dänemark, wenn meine freunde und member vom anglerboard, den hering ode hornfisch nachstellen und ein treffen der bordies planen bin ich immer dabei.  Werde weiter unter LAC schreiben, aber ein neue email Anschrift in den nächsten tagen bzw. wochen bekommen.  Bei mir kommt jedoch alles an, was gepostet wird.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. November 2019)

Es tut mir sehr leid, das zu hören Otto! Mein herzliches Beileid und viel Kraft für die Zukunft! Pass auf Dich auf!


----------



## Henri1965 (28. November 2019)

Wünsche Dir viel Kraft diese schwere Zeit der Trauer durchzustehen.
Habe immer nur still mitgelesen.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Es grüßt Dich Henri


----------



## raxrue (28. November 2019)

Otto...ruf an wenn du Leute brauchst die dir beim Räumen und Umziehen helfen können....


----------



## wattläufer (28. November 2019)

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Ich wünsche dir alle Kraft, um diese schweren Stunden durchzustehen!

Lg. Wattläufer


----------



## rainzor (28. November 2019)

Moin Otto,

auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid. Halt die Ohren steif und paß auf dich auf.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. November 2019)

Moin Otto,
Auch von mir meine herzliche Anteilname zum Ableben deiner Frau. Bleib uns dennoch erhalten mit deiner Erfahrung und Ratschlägen die sich nicht nur auf Hvide Sande beziehen. Das Meer ist weit wie Du selber weisst.
VG, Stefan


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2019)

Habe immer nur still mitgelesen.
Wünsche Dir viel Kraft ,diese schwere Zeit der Trauer durchzustehen.


----------



## anschmu (28. November 2019)

Hallo Otto auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid und halt die Ohren steif .
Wir sehen uns bestimmt nächstes Jahr in Hvide Sande . Melde mich ,wenn ich vor Ort bin ,  deine Handynummer habe ich ja !


----------



## doni77 (29. November 2019)

Hallo Otto,
auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid. Es ist, aus eigener Erfahrung, sehr schwer, Jemanden, den man sehr gern hat, gehen lassen zu müssen. Aber der Umstand, dass man diesen Menschen bei seinem Ableben noch begleiten konnte,  ist sicherlich im Nachhinein ein Guter. Dir viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit!


----------



## Mark-->HH (30. November 2019)

Auch von mir aufrichtiges Beileid und viel Kraft für die kommenden Tage. Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon ein paar mal zu oft am Grab gestanden. Alles Gute für dich.

_"Nur wenige Menschen sind wirklich lebendig und die, die es sind, sterben nie. Es zählt nicht, dass sie nicht mehr da sind. Niemand, den man wirklich liebt, ist jemals tot."
*Ernest Hemingway*_


----------



## eislander (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo  Otto,  
ich fühle mit dir. Auch wünsche ich dir das du trotz aller Trauer das was nun mal nicht zu ändern ist auf eine neue Reihe bekommst.
Gruß   Eislander 
Melde dich wenn du Hilfe gebrauchst. 
Du weißt ich bin Rentner.


----------



## angelphil1 (2. Dezember 2019)

Lieber Otto,
auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Schön, dass du auch in den letzten Stunden für deine Frau da sein konntest. Wie bei vielen anderen auch kommen da Erinnerungen an Abschiede im eigenen Leben hoch. Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft in dieser -in mehrfacher Hinsicht- dunklen Zeit und sei dir sicher: Die Tage werden auch wieder länger, wenn das Tal erstmal durchschritten ist.

Viele Grüße

Phil


----------



## LAC (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo ihr lieben boardies, ich kann gar nicht die ganzen bordies aufzählen, die mir in dieser schweren zeit ihr beileid ausgesprochen haben und bei mir sind.
Danke ! danke, danke!
Aber auch dieses sind nur worte des trostes, sie wird nicht mehr zurück kommen, jedoch was bei mir hinterlassen
Ich kann es in worten nicht fassen, wie der tod von menschen aber auch von tieren mich in meinem leben begleitet hat, so stark, daß ich mir gedanken mache, muss es so sein, da ich ja auch den tod in meiner kunst verarbeite, so stark sind die einflüsse.
Der tod hat mich geprägt, ich habe tausende von tote fische gesehen, die lebenden gerettet. Aber auch andere tierarten, ob in asien, afrika oder amerika,  taucher aus dem tiefen und menschen unterm eis geborgen und ein kind an der schleuse in hvide sande gerettet und mein freund auf teneriffa ist auf der fahrt nach gomera - ich sollte dabei sein - verschollen beim angeln und wir haben bei einer bora  (ein fallwind vom velebit gebirge) mit unseren booten  ums leben gekämpft.  
Das formt einen menschen - ganz hart wurde es jedoch da mein sohn vom zug überfahren und tödlich verletzt wurde, das war der tag wo ich alle meine ämter im naturschutz bzw. angelei abgelegt habe, da angehende gewässerwarte vom unserem haus standen und meine frau aus dem haus gelaufen kam und brüllte Hellmar ist tot, da sagten die angehenden gewässerwarte machen wir denn noch heute am fießgewässer die makroskopisch biologische untersuchunung noch. Ich habe sie vom hof förmlich gejagt
Zwei jahre später meine frau an krebs - habe noch mit ihr einige tage vor dem tod , ihre lieblingsinsel aufgesucht.

Dann  nach jahren meine freundin in der türlei, die besten professroren einfliegen lassen - operation gut verlaufen, nach tagen  fiel sie im koma und kam da nicht mehr raus. Habe sie überführt nach deutschland  und jetzt nach rund  25 jahren meine bebensgefährtin  Inge, wo nach 8 monatiger kampf gegen den krebs der krebs gesiegt hat. Sie ist in meinen armen gestorben - es waren 15 Minuten wo sie noch gute worte mir gegeben hat und ich ihr wärme  zum schluss waren die worte nicht mehr verständlich -  unvorstelbar diese minuten. dann kam der starre blick.

Ich bin vom tod gezeichnet worden und oft mache ich mir gedanken - warum passiert diese mir. Da kommen dann ganz verrückte gedanken auf, weil einige wissenschaftler mich schon als ein  schamane hinstellen, wenn sie über mein kunst schreiben - da meine werke sich auch mit dem tod befassen und ganz tief beim betrachter eindringen und ihn im inneren berühren - erkenne dich das du ein mensch bist.
Ich bekomme selbst angst, wenn ich das lese.  So ist das leben , denn zum leben gehört auch der tod, den will man in der heutigen zeit wegschieben, das geht ja auch, er kommt aber und dann muss die person, die am nächsten bei ihm stand, damit fertig werden - wo jeder anders drauf reagiert.
Ich halt auch mit diesen zeilen - da werde ich ein wenig von der last befreit
Danke jedoch das ihr bei mir steht.  Ich sage danke, danke, mit tränen in den augen - ich bin halt ein mensch mit gefühlen. Und wenn ich damit nicht fertig werde, dann klopfe ich an und nehme den rat einiger member an,  denn in der not, wenn eine person nicht klar kommt,  braucht jeder hilfe.
Danke für all die guten worte, die ich von euch bekomme  - sie sind für mich wie gold - und ich nehme sie an mit einer träne im auge. 
Danke, danke, danke!
Das leben geht jedoch weiter d.h. ich mus ein klaren kopf behalten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo LAC , Otto.

Was kann man auf solche Zeilen antworten ... ich denke, viele Leser schweigen aus Demut und Respekt für Deine offenen Worte.

Was kann helfen - Weinen , viel Weinen .

Dankbarkeit und große Liebe.

Kleine Schritte und Zeit lassen die Seele heilen - dauert etwas - aber es wird sich Frieden einstellen...ich habe "Ihn da oben" angeschrien , wie er es wagen
konnte , mir das Liebste wegzunehmen , geantwortet hat er ( noch ) nicht.

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass man seine Lieben wiedersieht.

Ob "unten" oder "oben" hängt von den Umständen ab ( kleiner Scherz )...

Gib auf Dich acht und wenn es die Kräfte übersteigt , nimm auch professionelle Hilfe an.

Ich grüße Dich herzlich !

Bernd.


----------



## LAC (5. Dezember 2019)

@ Reinspezie und alle anderen Member
Ich mache mir ja nichts vor, zum Leben gehört auch der Tod, bei dem einen kommt er ganz schnell und ein anderer muss über Jahre leiden und wünscht sich sogar den Tod, da er qualvolle Schmerzen schon jahrelang hat und ein Angler merkt es gar nicht, da er vom Blitz getroffen wurde. Ich bin nicht einer, der sich jetzt verkrümelt - es ist schlimm und ich kann es nicht zurück drehen - ich muss nach vorne schauen und neue Wege suchen - das mache ich im Moment  - die Region hier, werde ich verlassen, nicht für immer, da ja zweimal jährlich Hvide Sande zu den besten Angelplätzen der Welt sich entwickelt, wenn ich den Hering sehe und der Hornfisch. Man kann natürlich noch reichlich andere Arten fangen, die hüpfen aber nicht so am Hacken wie die genannten. In diesen Zeitabschnitten, die ja im Frühjahr sowie im Herbst jeweils ca. zwei Monate sind, werde ich mein Glück hier jährlich versuchen - wenn ich es noch kann, da ich ja auch ein alter Bock bin.  Mein Kanu bleibt hier und dann angele ich wie immer und unser Treffen von den Mitgliedern vom Anglerboard, machen wir auch. Solange das Center nicht verkauft ist, kann ich hier schlafen und die Organisation  vom Treffen, die kann ich aus jedem Loch machen wo ein PC ist. 
Das Lydum Art Center, wird verkauft, wenn einer einen neuen Job sucht und es kaufen will, kann ich ihn beraten und  Einweisen, wie man die Ferienhäuser voll bekommt und vieles mehr. Es ist jedenfalls ein Renditeobjekt- da in Dänemark  die Häuser sehr preiswert sind. Wenn einer Interesse hat soll er sich melden - ich würde ihn sogar helfen in der Anfangsphase, das alles Bestens läuft. 
Ich werde in Westfalen demnächst sein - da kann man sich auch treffen. Habe in dr Zwischenzeit schon ein Zwischenlager in Flensburg angemietet und fahre von dort dann mit einem LKW nach Westfalen.
Jetzt schauen wir nach vorne und betreffend der Angelei auf Hering, ich habe vor Jahren ein Tag vor Weihnachten noch Heringe gefangen - nur ein Angler stand auf der nördlich Plattform zum Meer, ich sah ihn aus dem Wagen, wie etwas silbernes an der Angek hing, dann bin ich zu ihm gegangen und habe festgestellt,  es waren Heringe, Direkt an der Wand, d.h. kaum rausgeworfen -  wenn einer jetzt sein Glück versucht - soll er es dort mal versuchen.

Liebe Grüße und ein Frohes Weihnachtfest 
Otto


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit. Ich hab hier zwar nie mitgeschrieben, gerne aber immer mitgelesen und mich an deinen Berichten und Geschichten erfreut. 
Halt den Kopf hoch, es lohnt sich immer!
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## LAC (6. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, wer ist den momentan von den Mitgliedern in Hvide Sande bzw. über die Weihnachtstage. Wenn gefangen wird, wird der Geruch vom Weihnachtsgebäck sich langsam verändern, da der Fischgeruch dann das sagen hat. Dann wird die alte festliche Tradition gebrochen, dann  übernimmt der Fischgeruch die Position - nicht das dann Frauchen sauer wird.  Und solltet der Tannenbaum geschmückt werden, das geht auch mit Angelkram - Heringsvorfächer als Ersatz für Lametta und Spinner, Wobbler usw. als Dekoration.
Alles ist  möglich, und sollt der Tannenbaum umfallen, dann wisst ihr, die Haken sind Super - cirkle hooks fängt immer.


----------



## LAC (10. Dezember 2019)

An alle Hvide Sande Liebhaber,
allen Mitgliedern vom Anglerboard. wünsche ich ein gesegnetes Weihnachstfest und eine besinnliche Zeit. 
Und für die, die momentan bzw. über Weihnachten in Hvide Sande sind zusätzlich viel Erfolg - Guter Platz ist, d.h. da habe ich vor Jahren um Weihnachten, direkt am Nord-Geländer zur Seeseite - Blick zum Meer -  direkt an der Mauer reichlich noch gefangen. 
Kleine Haken (Cirkel Hooks und kein Lametta dran)
Für 2020 werde ich ein neuen Thread eröffnen in den nächsten Tagen  und dann geht die Post ab im nächsten Jahr, da ich ja dem Board nicht verloren gegangen bin durch den Verlust meiner Liebsten.
Frohe Weihnachten 
Otto 
,


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. Dezember 2019)

Hej Otto,
davon bin ich ausgegangen, hätte Dich auch so lange genervt bis Du es gemacht hättest .
BG
Carsten

*Für 2020 werde ich ein neuen Thread eröffnen in den nächsten Tagen  und dann geht die Post ab im nächsten Jahr*


----------



## LAC (10. Dezember 2019)

@ Carsten Heidorn
Durch die Umstellung habe ich gerade festgestellt, daß wir auch ein Stammtisch Forum im Board haben, Ich kann mich schwach entsinnen, daß unser Thread damals durch den Vorgänger bemängelt wurde, das wir zu viel labern und dann habe ich zusätzlich diesen stammtisch angelegt. Er ist jedoch langsam so tief gerutscht, daß ich bzw. auch die Member  ihn nicht mehr finden konnten . Dieser Thread lebt ja von den vielen fachlichen aber auch lustige antworten- normal kann man das gebiet mit 20 Postings besten beschreiben und dann fällt er im Keller und keiner sucht danach. 
Ich glaube er zählt sogar zu den ganz großen, obwohl  ich ihn auf ein Jahr nur beschränkt habe.  So ein Forum kann man so fachlich machen, daß sich nur noch drei Personen unterhalten weil die anderen es nicht mehr verstehen.  Ich verstehe ja auch nicht mehr die moderne Angelei wo ein Angelladen auf Rädern in Hvide sande halt macht und dann wissenschaftlich - wie es in der Fachliteratur beschrieben wurde - waidgerecht Heringe fängt und sich über die Seehunde aufregt, weil die ihm die Heringe vom Haken pflücken.
Als die member vom Anglerboard, durch den Wettbewerb eine Woche bei uns waren und ich als Guide mit den Jungs eine Woche losgezogen bin, das war doch der Hammer .- da hast du das Barsche fangen mit Heringspaternoster gelernt- ihr habt euch abgewechselt, ich glaube jeder durfte nur vier mal werfen. Zu der Zeit, kannte das keiner - das liegt ja Jahre zurück. Und der Kampf mit dem Hecht, wo ich sagte, als er euch mit wobbler abhaute, werf noch mal rein, die sind so doof, die beißen auch nochmal obwohl sie einen wobbler im maul schon haben und es klappte - da sind doch reichlich  Fotos von unserem Starfotografen Broesel gemacht worden.  War eine Super Truppe - werde ich nie vergessen.  Liebe Grüße auch an die Jungs -  fahrt ihr noch  regelmäßig zum angeln


----------



## anschmu (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, Otto !
Hab gerade Haus gebucht , bin ab 9.5., für eine Woche , vor Ort . Vielleicht bist du ja dann auch vorort ! Werde auf jeden Fall mal bei dir anrufen , wenn ich unten bin .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## raxrue (14. Dezember 2019)

6.06. ist bei mir vor Ort...


----------



## Henrik50 (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Otto,

auch von mir  mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Es tut mir leid, das zu hören.  Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft für die Zukunft! 

Gruß aus Hamburg, Henrik


----------



## Henrik50 (14. Dezember 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo, Otto !
> Hab gerade Haus gebucht , bin ab 9.5., für eine Woche , vor Ort . Vielleicht bist du ja dann auch vorort ! Werde auf jeden Fall mal bei dir anrufen , wenn ich unten bin .
> Gruß Andreas


  Moin  

Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich ebenfalls ab dem 9.5.  vor Ort, allerdings für 2 Wochen. 

Gruß, Henrik


----------



## anschmu (15. Dezember 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich ebenfalls ab dem 9.5.  vor Ort, allerdings für 2 Wochen.
> 
> Gruß, Henrik


Moin, das ist super . Vielleicht kann man sich ja am Teich mal Treffen !


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
momentan kann ich noch gar nichts sagen, jedenfalls können wir mal das Treffen der Boardis  in dieser Zeit ab 9.5.20 legen. 
Ich bin ja flexibel und kann immer, wenn ich noch im Kopf klar bin.  Momentan befasse ich mich mit dem Umzug und gestern haben sie mir in Flensburg  meine Brieftasche bzw- -Mappe mit alle Papiere und 300 Euro geklaut, verstehe es bis heute noch nicht.  Da befasse ich mich im Moment mit und ich habe ein neues Telefon. Dieser Diebstahl und alles sperren bzw. das neue Telefon einrichten hat mein Kopf so durcheinander, gebracht , das ich oft glaube, jetzt ist langsam die  Zeit gekommen wo man mit mir reden kann wie mit Kleinkindern - schön hast du das gemacht *lach 
Anrufen geht nur noch über meine Nummer, die ich Dir nennen werde.
Dabei ist alles so einfach, wenn man es kennt - ich hasse diese neue Technik. Ich mache lieber Kunst, wo die Zuschauer nur noch mit dem Kopf wackeln, weil einige  es nicht verstehen, So ist das, in jeder Branche ist ein Fortschritt, wobei Kinder schon mt fünf Jahren diese Technik beherrschen, weil sie nur dieses kennen und beim telefonieren vorm Auto laufen.
Wie findest Du dieses mit dem Treffen ?  Du solltest schon ja sagen, denn mit nein, würde es so aussehen, als wenn Du dich von den Anglern vom Board  trennen willst! *lach und da ich dich kenne, sagst Du ein dickes  JA!  

Ich kann zu der Zeit,  die auch gut ist für den Hering - alles weitere können wir dann in aller Ruhe machen. 

LG Otto


----------



## anschmu (15. Dezember 2019)

Ja! Otto! Treffen können wir machen ,sollten ja zu dieser Zeit doch einige Boardies vorort sein , da ja Hauptheringszeit ( wat`n Wort  ) ist  ! Ich bin zu dritt in Lodberg Hede !


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2019)

@ Anschmu
Ich komme zu der Zeit, kann aber jetzt noch nicht sagen, wann ich genau komme, wenn ich den Termin angebe, dann bin ich auch da. Wir sehen uns jedenfalls.
Momentan rödele ich wie ein Verrückter, und packe meine Sachen - das sind drei LKW´s , Angelsachen ist das wenigste, ich habe 10 Ruten, drei taugen nur was, die anderen haue ich in die Tonne. Ich habe noch ganz viele Seile und Kompass und Bootskram - alles kommt weg Ich mache mal eine Liste und setze sie hier im Anglerboard im Verkaufsportal für kleines Geld ein.
Gruss
Otto


----------



## schredder83 (16. Dezember 2019)

Erstmal auch, unbekannter Weise, herzliches Beileid meinerseits. 

Ich bin vom 28.12-05.01. in Sondervig mit Familie, etwas nördlich von Hivide Sande. Und werde auch mal mit den genannten Tipps,versuchen etwas zu fangen. Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter und die Familie spielt mit. Eine Jahreszeit, in der eigentlich selten was los ist, aber wer weiss: Klimawandel. Tipps von Otto... es bleibt spannend!


----------



## ralle (16. Dezember 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ Carsten Heidorn
> Durch die Umstellung habe ich gerade festgestellt, daß wir auch ein Stammtisch Forum im Board haben, Ich kann mich schwach entsinnen, daß unser Thread damals durch den Vorgänger bemängelt wurde, das wir zu viel labern und dann habe ich zusätzlich diesen stammtisch angelegt. Er ist jedoch langsam so tief gerutscht, daß ich bzw. auch die Member  ihn nicht mehr finden konnten . Dieser Thread lebt ja von den vielen fachlichen aber auch lustige antworten- normal kann man das gebiet mit 20 Postings besten beschreiben und dann fällt er im Keller und keiner sucht danach.
> Ich glaube er zählt sogar zu den ganz großen, obwohl  ich ihn auf ein Jahr nur beschränkt habe.  So ein Forum kann man so fachlich machen, daß sich nur noch drei Personen unterhalten weil die anderen es nicht mehr verstehen.  Ich verstehe ja auch nicht mehr die moderne Angelei wo ein Angelladen auf Rädern in Hvide sande halt macht und dann wissenschaftlich - wie es in der Fachliteratur beschrieben wurde - waidgerecht Heringe fängt und sich über die Seehunde aufregt, weil die ihm die Heringe vom Haken pflücken.
> Als die member vom Anglerboard, durch den Wettbewerb eine Woche bei uns waren und ich als Guide mit den Jungs eine Woche losgezogen bin, das war doch der Hammer .- da hast du das Barsche fangen mit Heringspaternoster gelernt- ihr habt euch abgewechselt, ich glaube jeder durfte nur vier mal werfen. Zu der Zeit, kannte das keiner - das liegt ja Jahre zurück. Und der Kampf mit dem Hecht, wo ich sagte, als er euch mit wobbler abhaute, werf noch mal rein, die sind so doof, die beißen auch nochmal obwohl sie einen wobbler im maul schon haben und es klappte - da sind doch reichlich  Fotos von unserem Starfotografen Broesel gemacht worden.  War eine Super Truppe - werde ich nie vergessen.  Liebe Grüße auch an die Jungs -  fahrt ihr noch  regelmäßig zum angeln



Hallo Otto

Hier lese ich raus, das Du vielen noch was beibringen kannst/willst. Tipps und Ratschläge sind das, was auch das Board braucht  - um die Sache abzukürzen - so ein Stammtisch Forum, wäre gerade jetzt angebracht.


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2019)

@ Ralle
Ralle, freue mich, daß du glaubst ich könnte mein Wissen über einem Stammtisch weiter geben  - ich liebe keinen  Stammtisch, da kann zwar alles gesagt und gepostet werden, aber bei mir ist die Angelei zweitranging und von der Laberei  halte ich nicht viel - da es kostbare Zeit kostet.
Ich betrachte solch einen Stammtisch für Hvide Sande nicht gut .

Unser Hvide Sande Thread, wie er jetzt inzwischen wieder  ist, wo auch mal ein Scherz gemacht werden darf und einer sich aufregt weil die Kamera in Hvide Sande nicht funktioniert - ist ja schon wie ein Labertisch, das ist ok  und oft muss ich schmunzeln über die Postings.
Wenn hier ein Laie eine Frage stellt und Farbe bekennt und sagt,  ich kenne den Platz nicht,  was muss ich machen um Erfolg beim Angeln in HS zu haben, wird diese Frage beantwortet, wenn es keiner macht,,  mache ich es oder erweitere sie sogar. Obwohl auch diese Frage mir sagt, er hat sich nicht erkundigt, denn alle Fragen wurden schon zig mal hier im Thread  beantwortet.  Die Mitglieder die ich als Freunde habe, die können zum Tel alle Angeln und Antworten geben bzw. machen sie auch, da sie Hvide Sande kennen. Oft werden Fragen gestellt vor Arbeitsbeginn in de früh - mit dem Zusatz schreibt viel und nach der Arbeit setzt er sich am gedeckten Tisch.  Da fällt auch kein Danke, jedoch kann ich Dir sagen, was für ein Mensch das ist - so farbenfroh sind einige Member
Und wenn ein Jungangler um Hilfe ruft, dann stehe ich ihm zur Seite und helfe ihm ob hier im Board oder am Wasser, auch wenn ich in der Zeit einige Heringe nicht fange - da lache ich drüber, da diese Tat viel wertvoller für mich war.

In Hvide Sande sehe ich nur drei, vier Fischarten - alle anderen sehe ich gar nicht.  Bei einem Stammtisch, kommen dann Fragen, hast du auch in Kenya oder Japan bzw. Bahamas geangelt, dann bin ich der Stammtischkasper und erzähle Ihnen, was, wo und wie  ich die Meeräsche in Gebiete  gefangen habe, wo kaum ein Angler hin kommt.
Natürlich kann ich Angeln, in früheren Jahren habe ich weltweit geangelt  u.a. auch einige  Rekordfische gefangen darunter auch Europarekordfische aber auch nur, weil ich bei Referate die ich bei Angelvereinen  gehalten habe, aus den ersten Reihen hörte, der soll lieber mal dicke Fische fangen, als uns was von den berohten Fischarten zu erzählen, die auch beim Besatz berücksichtigen werden sollen. Jahrelang Berichte in den Fachzeitungen geschrieben sogar Fangplätze beschrieben  (da wurde die Berichte  noch honoriert) und an Forschungsprojekte teilgenommen , Auch Preise bekommen für meine Tätigkeiten im Fischereischutz. Habe auch mein Fischereiberater Schein und den elektr. Fischerschein und die Angler im Landschaftsbeirat vertreten , sowie an Forschungsprojekte teilgenommen.  Da muss man schon etwas Ahnung haben - aber das ist alles Schnee von gestern.

Ich besitze schon ein Fundament- ich bin ein alter Mann, der im Laufe der Jahre halt auch Ahnung über einige Fischarten bekommen hat , wie sie sich verhalten und wie man sie am Haken bekommt. Außerdem habe ich jahrelang getaucht und den Fischen förmlich in die Augen geschaut und ihr Verhalten beobachtet,
Wie man sie am Haken bekommt,  findet man unter den Anglern genug Personen und einige Angler die haben sich auf ganz bestimmte Fischarten spezialisiert - die fangen wie die "Weltmeister" in  Hvide Sande, ist ein guter Beobachtungsplatz.  Tonnenweise werden sie dort gefangen und einer verliert die Lust beim Angeln, da es nicht so klappt, wie bei den anderen.
Und ob die Kamera in Februar in Hvide Sande nicht funktioniert, oder Witze beim Stammtisch fallen. das nehme ich zwar hin, aber da  ist meine Zeit zu kostbar, denn ich habe auch einen Beruf, den ich mit Freude ausübe, wo ich auch dann und wann weltweit kleine Erfolge erzielt habe.

Ralle,  dieser Hvide Sand Thread, der jährlich neu gemacht wird,  zählt ja mit zu den größten im Anglerboard, aber auch nur, weil er jährlich neu gemacht wird und jeder seine Gedanken schreiben kann - da sind gute Fragen und Antworten zu finden aber auch Schrott, das kann er aber verkraften und lockert ihn sogar auf, Oft kann man schmunzeln was gepostet wird  - es geht hier nur um wenige Fischarten und wenn man ihn über Jahre beobachtet, sieht man, das er sich erweitert  hat, da das ganze Gebiet um den Ringköbing Fjord  von Esbjerg bis Ringköbing inzwischen angesprochen wird.  Ich kenne auch nur dieses Gebiet in DK  - deshalb findest Du fast alle meine Postings hier im Thread.
Der Hvide Sande Thread, der entwickelt sich ja langsam wieder als ein Platz wo alles gesagt werden kann, das finde ich gut - sonst stirbt solch ein Thread und das ist ganz wichtig für die Firma Anglerboard - denn die lebt von den Mitgliedern - denn danach richtet sich der Wert.
Warum ein Stammtisch ?  Das Hvide Sande Forum ist doch förmlich ein Stammtisch, ein Jahresstammtisch wo jeder Fragen stellen kann auch dann Antworten bekommt.  - einmal im Jahr Treffen sich einige Mitglieder  in Hvide Sande - was will man mehr,, das sagt doch genug aus. Hinzu kommt, das Hvide Sande zu den besten Angelplätzen in Europa zählt - ich sage sogar,  es ist der beste, wenn ich nur die Fischarten  Hornfisch und Hering sehe, bedingt durch die Schleuse, da sie dort wenn Sie zu ist förmlich gebündelt vorkommen. Das ist einmalig in Europa - es sind aber nur zwei Fischarten, die zu bestimmten Zeiten dann dort vorkommen, alle anderen Fischarten kannst Du an in anderen Gebieten besser fangen.
Würde dieser Thread über Jahre geführt - haben neue Mitglieder die nach Fangmethoden in Hvide Sande  suchen große Probleme, weil sie zig Seiten durchwühlen müssen - da schaltet man schnell um.
Wenn ein Angler, etwas über Fische oder die Gegend bzw. Nordsee erfahren möchte, steht Wikipedia rein wissenschaftlich zur Seite.  Da findes Du natürlich nicht solch ein Schmalz,  was ich gerade geschrieben habe oder ein Witz -da ist alles trocken und richtig und für einige nicht verständlich.  Kürzer und genauer - jedoch ohne Gefühle-  kann man keine richtige Antwort bekommen.  
Sie können also nicht sagen, warum die Kamera in Hvide Sande am wackeln ist - aber sagen ob die Astronauten Fisch unterwegs gegessen haben, als sie zum Mond geflogen sind.


----------



## schredder83 (17. Dezember 2019)

Circle Hook Montagen Gr. 10/12 mit Fischhaut und "ohne Lametta" zu finden, ist wahrlich ne Kunst die mir noch nicht geglückt ist... Jaja selber basteln könnte man. Aber das ist mir zu filigran, spätestens beim zweiten Haken würde ich die ganze Sache frustriert wegschmeißen... 
Naja vielleicht nehm ich dann doch Größe 8... da hab ich zumindest was gefunden.


----------



## raxrue (18. Dezember 2019)

BALZER Heringspaternoster Heringsvorfach 5 Circle Hook Cirklehaken Kreishaken  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie BALZER Heringspaternoster Heringsvorfach 5 Circle Hook Cirklehaken Kreishaken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						BALZER Heringspaternoster Heringsvorfach 5 CircleHook Fluo-Bindung  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie BALZER Heringspaternoster Heringsvorfach 5 CircleHook Fluo-Bindung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				






Nicht Verzagen......  Rüdi Fragen....

Aber 10/12 find ich auch keine Cirkle Hooks  hab immer die Micro genommen


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2019)

@ ralle
OK !

@ Schredder 83
Du glaubst mit größeren Haken fängst du größere Hering - dieses ist aber nicht der Fall, wie mein Freund Rüdiger @ raxrue schon erwähnt hat,  Bei Balser findest du die  Haken CircleHook in Größe 8 mit Fischhaut ohne Lametta - die sehr erfolgreich sind. Bei dieser Hakenform bekommst Du kaum Aussteiger, da der Fisch wenn er am zappeln ist und Fluchtversuche macht, der Haken, durch seine gebogene Spitze, sich immer tiefer ins Fleisch zieht. Auch bei der Landung über die Brüstung wenn er förmlich durch die Luft fliegt und den Zuschauern um die Ohren  - fällt er nicht vorher ab, wie bei den normalen Haken,  sonden landet genau im Gesicht, wenn Du nicht aufpasst. Der Hering hat ja sehr weiches Fleisch und bei der Landung, wenn er  förmlich durch die Luft fliegt und ab zappeln ist, verlieren viel Angler den Hering, mit normalen Haken - bei den CicleHook ist dieses sehr selten.
Wann willst Du denn Angeln, denn bald sind keine Heringe mehr da.


----------



## wattläufer (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin auch vom 9.5.2020 mit meinen Angelkollegen in Aargab. Wenn es paßt würden wir auch am Treffen teilnehmen.
Zu den Haken kann ich nur bestätigen was LAC und Rüdiger sagen, Balzer Gr. 8 ohne Schnickschnack. Ich habe aauch schon Cirkle Hooks Gr12 gehabt, aber scheinbar gibt es die nicht mehr.
Ich wünsche hier allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch und vor allem Gesundheit

LG Wattläufer


----------



## Henrik50 (18. Dezember 2019)

schredder83 schrieb:


> Circle Hook Montagen Gr. 10/12 mit Fischhaut und "ohne Lametta" zu finden, ist wahrlich ne Kunst die mir noch nicht geglückt ist... Jaja selber basteln könnte man. Aber das ist mir zu filigran, spätestens beim zweiten Haken würde ich die ganze Sache frustriert wegschmeißen...
> Naja vielleicht nehm ich dann doch Größe 8... da hab ich zumindest was gefunden.


 Moin  
Die sind ganz OK, gibt aber noch kleinere.

Guck mal hier 
Größe 14... Wenn mal nix mehr geht mit Größe 8, könnten die helfen


----------



## raxrue (18. Dezember 2019)

Henrik50 schrieb:


> Moin
> Die sind ganz OK, gibt aber noch kleinere.
> 
> Guck mal hier
> Größe 14... Wenn mal nix mehr geht mit Größe 8, könnten die helfen




Je nach Wetter und Sonneneinstrahlung ändert sich bei denen die Bissfrequenz... die Oben schon beschriebenen hatten gefühlt bis jetzt die beste Ausbeute....je nach Strömung sollte mann mehr mit den Bleien spielen..bei wenig bis gar keiner Strömung und Wind waren die Ufos nicht ganz schlecht    https://www.ebay.de/itm/DEGA-Hering...926820&hash=item1a3948f21e:g:CK0AAOSweuxWS3ys   (Otto hat sie gleich mal als Delta Flugzeuge bezeichnet)
Mittlere Strömung hatten sich diese ganz gut Bewährt   https://www.ebay.de/itm/4er-Set-Her...hash=item4b5055bd7e:m:mHNZxV5vjAML9e20tYi2naA
und bei recht starker Strömung die guten Bekannten   https://www.ebay.de/itm/4er-Set-Her...hash=item4b5055bd7e:m:mHNZxV5vjAML9e20tYi2naA
Persönliche Favoriten sind die Zweit aufgeführten weil sie nicht so schnell absinken und bei Sonneneinstrahlung richtig schön blitzen... wenn da der erste Hering anbeisst kann mann sie recht lange imSchwarm halten so das es schnell weitere Einsteiger giebt...auserdem hängen sie nicht ganz so schnell in den Steinen fest...
Und wer die Angler auf der anderen Uferseite Fischen will ist mit diesen Modellen nicht schlecht beraten..  https://www.ebay.de/itm/DEGA-Hering...53669b:m:milPlNGqY7H_j7bizSb0FFQ...allerdings sind diese auch gleich am Grund angekommen


----------



## raxrue (18. Dezember 2019)

die Bekannten sollten diese sein..Sorry..hatte da einen Tastenkasper drin..https://www.ebay.de/itm/Heringsblei-3x30g-3x40g-3x50g/113938845504?hash=item1a8748cf40:g:xeoAAOSwD3pdtae-


----------



## schredder83 (18. Dezember 2019)

Woah, was eine Resonanz, wow! Danke. Hab mir die 8er und dier 14er circle hook haken ohne schnickschnack mit Fischhaut bestellt. Und auch alle aufgeführten Bleivarianten.
Ich werd vom 28.12. Bis 04.01. da sein. Und ich werd versuchen mind 2x zu angeln, denn dann kann ich sagen ich war 2019 und 2020 bereits in Hivide Sande angeln... hihi... Ob noch Heringe da sein werden, keine Ahnung. Ich werds versuchen und bisschen abfischen... kommt ja auch aufs Wetter an, aber auch den Klimawandel. Die Zeiten ändern sich. Und wenn nicht geh ich mit Blinker auf Makrelenjagd, oder mit Grundmontage an der Sandbank in der Einfahrt auf Platte. Wie gesagt... mal bisschen probieren. Bin ja auch gespannt ob der Angelladen offen hat, damit ich mir den Schein holen kann... Aber ich seh das nicht so Verbissen. Ist ja Urlaub.;-)


----------



## okram24 (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Schredder, 
bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen kannst du Makrelen vergessen, die gibt es erst wieder im Sommer! 

@all: Irgendwie hat mich die Umstellung des AB völlig abgehängt! Erst gab es noch Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge, aber seit einer Woche nicht mehr! 
Darum gab es für mich jetzt einiges nachzuholen! Jetzt bin ich wieder auf Reihe!


----------



## jörn (19. Dezember 2019)

schredder83 schrieb:


> Woah, was eine Resonanz, wow! Danke. Hab mir die 8er und dier 14er circle hook haken ohne schnickschnack mit Fischhaut bestellt. Und auch alle aufgeführten Bleivarianten.
> Ich werd vom 28.12. Bis 04.01. da sein. Und ich werd versuchen mind 2x zu angeln, denn dann kann ich sagen ich war 2019 und 2020 bereits in Hivide Sande angeln... hihi... Ob noch Heringe da sein werden, keine Ahnung. Ich werds versuchen und bisschen abfischen... kommt ja auch aufs Wetter an, aber auch den Klimawandel. Die Zeiten ändern sich. Und wenn nicht geh ich mit Blinker auf Makrelenjagd, oder mit Grundmontage an der Sandbank in der Einfahrt auf Platte. Wie gesagt... mal bisschen probieren. Bin ja auch gespannt ob der Angelladen offen hat, damit ich mir den Schein holen kann... Aber ich seh das nicht so Verbissen. Ist ja Urlaub.;-)



Sandbank in der Einfahrt??? 
Ist das mehr Außenmole, Mole oder innenmole?
sorry ich war noch nie vor Ort.
Sind über Weihnachten bei Henne Strand und ich wollte mal schauen in Hvide Sande...

Grüße


----------



## schredder83 (19. Dezember 2019)

@jörn: 
ja wo sie genau liegen, und ob sie da liegen, keine Ahnung. Aber zwischen der südlichen Innen- und Aussenmole ist ein relativ breiter Strand. da versuch ich es mal. Und hinter der südlichen Innenmole bei geschlossenem Schleusentor. Natürlich auch die Windrichtung beachten, bei Gegenwind kann man noch so kraftvoll werfen, weit raus kommt man trotzdem nicht. Aber muss ja ggf. auch nicht. Spundwände sind ja, wie LAC/Otto bereits geschrieben hat, auch sehr gute Aufenthaltsplätze. 

@okram24: danke für den Hinweis! Ist das erste Mal, dass ich im Winter da bin und nicht im Sommer...


----------



## okram24 (20. Dezember 2019)

Hier nochmal ein interessanter link mit den wichtigsten Infos zur Schleuse :





						Hvide Sande Wetterstation
					

DESCRIPTION




					hyde.dk


----------



## Henrik50 (20. Dezember 2019)

Gibt noch eine* Seite* mit vielen und guten Infos... Im übrigen ist diese Seite auch für fast jeden anderen Angelplatz Weltweit gut!


----------



## jörn (20. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Infos!
Was halten die Hvide Sande Spezis denn für am wichtigsten um vor der Schleuse zu angeln?
Steigende Tide und geschlossenes Schleusentor?
Oder ist die Tide weg dem niedrigem tidenhub unerheblich?

Angelsachsen gepackt wattis bestellt


----------



## Henrik50 (20. Dezember 2019)

jörn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Infos!
> Was halten die Hvide Sande Spezis denn für am wichtigsten um vor der Schleuse zu angeln?
> Steigende Tide und geschlossenes Schleusentor?
> Oder ist die Tide weg dem niedrigem tidenhub unerheblich?
> ...


Ich glaube, da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander 
Ich hab bessere Ergebnisse bei auflaufendem Wasser gehabt, so 2 Std. vor bis eine Stunde nach Hochwasser.
Spielt allerdings im Frühjahr kaum eine Rolle...
Das beste Zeichen sind aber Robben im Hafen, die sind ja hinter dem Fisch hinterher!


----------



## jörn (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde auch denken das alles was gen Land drückt die Fische vor der Schleuse „sammelt“ aber der Hering und hornhecht sind doch dort um ihr laichgeschäft zu erledigen und wollen auch wieder raus. Müsste doch bedeuten das selbst bei ablaufendem Wasser und offener Schleuse Fisch da sein müsste. Vermutlich eher verstreut aber Bewegung müsste ja sein.
Oder stelle ich mir das zu simpel vor? Hauptaugenmerk bei den schleusenöffnungen liegt auf dem Salzgehalt im Fjord oder
Auf was wird da geachtet?


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Jörn, 
wenn ich  deine postings lese, willst du alles wissen, das finde ich gut, denn angefangen von der hakenform und größe und vieles mehr ist alles richtig was hier gepostet wurde, wie man heringe überlisten kann.
Das geht aber nur wenn der hering da ist und der kommt im jahr zweimal nach hvide sande zum laichen - es ist nicht der selbe stamm, der im frühjahr kommt, sondern ein anderer, der auch etwas größer ist, der aus einer ganz anderen gegend kommt.
 Nun laichen die unterschiedlichen stämme im frühjahr und im herbst - jetzt haben wir die winterzeit und da sieht alles anders aus, d.h. du kannst glück haben, daß noch welche über weihnachten da sind, jedoch nur noch vereinzelt. Ein versuch lohnt sich jedenfalls, aber man kann dann den fang nicht vergleichen, als wenn die stoßzeiten da sind d.h. frühjahr und herbst. - diese zur herigszeit in hvide sande.
Dieses zur fangzeit und dann ist es gut, wenn die sonne nicht verdeckt wird von den wolken und  wenn sie diagonal ins wasser scheint, da dann dein paternoster bzw. die haken mit fischhaut oder was auch immer, besser angestrahlt werden , als wenn die sonne  in der mittagszeit senkrecht steht. Denk an meine worte, solltest du mal in  der saison im frühjahr auf hering gehen. 
Die beiden webseiten, die eingestellt wurden, wo man sehen kann, wann die schleuse geöffnet ist und vieles mehr - sind natürlich sehr gut, Der fjord friert  ja  in dieser Jahreszeit um weihnachten auch schon mal zu und es ist lebensgefährlich auf dem eis zu gehen, da der wasserstand sich ständig durch den schleusenbetrieb verändert d.h. es kann  sein, das der fjord eine geschlossene eisdecke  hat, die jedoch 1/2 Meter höher ist als der wasserspiegel,, da der sich ständig - durch den Schleusenbetrieb verändert - geht man aufs Eis und bricht ein, landet man im Keller, d. h. im wasser und kommt nicht mehr aufs eis - dieses nur zur information - lebensgefährlich ist es den fjord bei eis zu betreten.
Das ist richtig was du erwähnst,  hauptaugenmerk ist der salzgehalt im fjord, denn durch den höheren salzgehalt bekommt der fjord eine bessere wasserquaiität, die sich im laufe der jahre wesentlich verbessert hat .- zu schlechten zeiten vor jahren, hatte er eine sichtweite von 30 cm - bedingt auch durch die landwirtschaft und ockeraustragung - der leich vom Held, im Fjord verpilzte

Nochmal ganz klar und deutlich, im frühjahr und im herbst ist in hvide sande hochsaison, wenn´s um den fang vor hering geht - jetzt  in der weihnachtszeit habe ich nur einmal geangelt, als ich einen angler an der schleuse gesehen habe, der heringe gefangen hat - da habe ich auch etwas geangelt und auch welche gefangen, Es kann aber sein das du dir einen schönen schnupfen nur fängst - da es nicht die zeit ist für den hering die ist normal im herbst . 
Platte kannst du immer fangen auch dorsche sind jetzt gut, da sie näher zum ufer kommen - aber sehr gefährlich von der mole.

Nun wünsche ich dir und der familie besinnliche stunden zu weihnachten und solltest du keine heringe fangen, keine Aufregung, es  lohnt sich im aquarium ein besuch, damit du sie wenigsten mal lebend gesehen hast .
Du kannst glück haben, das sie noch da sind - ich wünsche es dir, damit du dir nicht nur eine rote nase fängst 
Wünsch dir besinnlich stunden zu weihnachten mit der familie und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## jörn (22. Dezember 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jörn,
> wenn ich  deine postings lese, willst du alles wissen, das finde ich gut, denn angefangen von der hakenform und größe und vieles mehr ist alles richtig was hier gepostet wurde, wie man heringe überlisten kann.
> Das geht aber nur wenn der hering da ist und der kommt im jahr zweimal nach hvide sande zum laichen - es ist nicht der selbe stamm, der im frühjahr kommt, sondern ein anderer, der auch etwas größer ist, der aus einer ganz anderen gegend kommt.
> Nun laichen die unterschiedlichen stämme im frühjahr und im herbst - jetzt haben wir die winterzeit und da sieht alles anders aus, d.h. du kannst glück haben, daß noch welche über weihnachten da sind, jedoch nur noch vereinzelt. Ein versuch lohnt sich jedenfalls, aber man kann dann den fang nicht vergleichen, als wenn die stoßzeiten da sind d.h. frühjahr und herbst. - diese zur herigszeit in hvide sande.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine informativen Zeilen!
Was wäre denn deine bevorzugte Methode zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Dorsch von der Mole?
Vorausgesetzt das es halbwegs trocken ist, die Mole nur bedingt rutschig und die Wellen einen nicht von der Mole spülen?

Beste Grüße
Jörn


----------



## eislander (22. Dezember 2019)

Es geht auf Weihnachten. Alles Gute zum Fest und auch für das neue Jahr.   Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2019)

@ Jörn
Die neue südlich Mole habe ich noch gar nicht besucht - das ist ja ein Tagesmarsch *lach  -  ich kann nichts dazu sagen - die Wanderung ist mir zu lang. . Die nördlich kenne ich sehr gut, als sie noch die alte war - sie ist lebensgefährlich und einmal wäre ich fast in ein Loch zwischen den Steinen gefallen.

 Die neue kenne ich auch nicht so gut, jedoch bin ich dort schon gewesen, sie ist sehr gefährlich und besonders  zu dieser Jahreszeit - rutscht Du aus und liegst im Wasser - dann kann es der Abgang gewesen sein. 

Im Winter kommen die etwas größeren Dorsche  näher zum Ufer und man kann von dort gut Dorsche von der Mole fangen - aber auch von der Küste. Sie hüpfen aber nicht so am Haken wie die Schwarmfische z.B. der Hering.

Ich bin immer für ein offenes Wort und  bei diesen Temperaturen gehe ich kaum Angeln - habe es einmal in Hvide Sande gemacht auf Hering und welche gefangen an der Schleuse - liegt jedoch schon Jahre zurück. 
Mir gefällt diese kalte Jahreszeit nicht,  da ich die Möglichkeit habe, immer, wann ich will Angeln zu gehen - da suche ich mir Tage und Temperaturen aus, die angenehmer sind.
Empfehlen würde ich Dir den Borsmoose Strand südlich von Henne Strand - ist gut für Dorsch , dort kannst Du mit dem Wagen am Strand fahren und auf Dorsch angeln - förmlich aus dem Wagen.  Angeln und gleichzeitig aufwärmen.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und schöne Weihnachten 
LG 
Otto


----------



## jörn (26. Dezember 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ Jörn
> Die neue südlich Mole habe ich noch gar nicht besucht - das ist ja ein Tagesmarsch *lach  -  ich kann nichts dazu sagen - die Wanderung ist mir zu lang. . Die nördlich kenne ich sehr gut, als sie noch die alte war - sie ist lebensgefährlich und einmal wäre ich fast in ein Loch zwischen den Steinen gefallen.
> 
> Die neue kenne ich auch nicht so gut, jedoch bin ich dort schon gewesen, sie ist sehr gefährlich und besonders  zu dieser Jahreszeit - rutscht Du aus und liegst im Wasser - dann kann es der Abgang gewesen sein.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Tipps!
Es wird gerade deutlich kühler und es ist fraglich ob ich nochmal die Rute ins Wasser halte.
Haben heute in Vejers Strand ein paar Angler gesprochen ohne nennenswerte Erfolge.
Es wird kalt hier oben! Aber die paar Platten vom Henne Strand reichen mir 

Alles gute und juten rutsch 
Jörn


----------



## okram24 (31. Dezember 2019)

Für alle, die es noch nicht gefunden haben, Otto hat den neuen Thread eröffnet:





						HVIDE SANDE 2020 - hier ist der neue Thread  - damit Du Fische fängst !
					

Wie jedes Jahr, haben mich erneut Angelboard Mitglieder überredet, den neuen Thread Hvide Sande für das Jahr 2020  zu eröffnen, was ich hiermit mache.  Seit Jahren zählt er zu den größten im Board, da sich in unseren Reihen Profis befinden, die sich im  aquatischen Bereich, d.h. Fauna und Flora...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------

